# Favorite PC Game



## jhonebrin

Hi guys..i mostly play these games on my pc..Battlefield 3. Need for speed, tekken 3 and vice city....Tell me guys...which game are you playing on your pc.?


----------



## idb

Pong - it's brilliant!!
Just like real table tennis...except on your telly!!!


----------



## Ropey

CounterStrike Source


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Man that is hard.
I use to love Delta Force...which seems so lame by today's standards.
Also Red Alert Yuri's revenge.
Halo CE...fantastic....not the original Halo...the free CE version released from Bungie right before Microsoft bought the rights.


----------



## Mr. H.

I wish I had a PC system that could handle BF3. I've got it for the PS3 and the controller is really difficult to learn. I'm no good in close combat but it's a fun game. 

On my PC, I most like the original Medal of Honor (Spearhead, I think).


----------



## adamklille

My most favorite PC Gmaes are counter strike and NFS..!!


----------



## blackheart

my favorite game is wow ,I think its the best mmorpg


----------



## Douger

I've never played a computer game although I have Tux Racer and a few others loaded for my housekeepers 5 year old daughter to play with.
I use my machines for ...........computing.


----------



## adeel_sami

I play GTA


----------



## uscitizen

Favorite PC game?
USMB of course.

It is kind of like wack a mole.


----------



## Uncensored2008

uscitizen said:


> Favorite PC game?
> USMB of course.
> 
> It is kind of like wack a mole.



It's more like whack your pud...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Favorite PC game?

Empire: Total War has over 600 hours logged. Shogun 2: TW has about 200 hours on it. DCS:Black Shark is good.

For the most anti-social game in creation, Saints Row the Third.


----------



## NLT

Delta force 1 
Delta Force 2
Delta Force LW
Delta Force BHD
Halo
Battfield 2
Battlefield 3
COD seris


----------



## laughinReaper

I'd rather be out doing something in the real world.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Avatar? Really? 

I got that free with a Motherboard and still didn't find it worth playing...


----------



## monumani13

I mostly Play game on my PC is Super Mario.....This is very nice game to play......I played single player game........


----------



## craighood

There are lots of PC games and I love to play some of the PC games which are very interesting and enjoyable to play. My favourite PC game is Battlefield 3 and Counter Strike.


----------



## bobcollum

My favorite PC game is still Civilization IV.

I'm not a big fan of the newest installment.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bobcollum said:


> My favorite PC game is still Civilization IV.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the newest installment.



Never tried it. I have Civ-V and have played it some.

You ever try the TotalWar games? Similar structure but with a whole lot more tactical depth.

Shogun 2


----------



## Missourian

Makes me nervous when a bunch of one posters post in the same thread.


----------



## slackjawed

crime inc


----------



## Middleoftheroad

Uncensored2008 said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite PC game is still Civilization IV.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the newest installment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never tried it. I have Civ-V and have played it some.
> 
> You ever try the TotalWar games? Similar structure but with a whole lot more tactical depth.
> 
> Shogun 2
Click to expand...


Never played Civ-V but Civ-IV is great because of all the scenarios.  My fav being the WWII despite the bad graphics for it.

TotalWar is good in its own right.  I own Rome and Empires.  Empires is good because you can do the whole story of America, from the french and indian wars, to the war for independance and beyond.  Although I find it lacking somewhat because a full cannon army beats anything.  I dunno, to me is seems as though they would need some sort of support.  While I'm also glad they added naval battles, if you choose to fight them, the battles can become very unrealistic very fast.


----------



## SayMyName

Age of Empires, Asian Dynasties.


----------



## Uncensored2008

SayMyName said:


> Age of Empires, Asian Dynasties.



Wow, that is seriously old school.


----------



## SayMyName

Uncensored2008 said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> Age of Empires, Asian Dynasties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is seriously old school.
Click to expand...


Do you recommend something new?


----------



## Polk

The Civ series (I've played all of them except Civ 5).
Europa Universalis series.
Rise of Nations.


----------



## Uncensored2008

SayMyName said:


> Do you recommend something new?



Company of Heroes is good.


----------



## Ringel05

jhonebrin said:


> Hi guys..i mostly play these games on my pc..Battlefield 3. Need for speed, tekken 3 and vice city....Tell me guys...which game are you playing on your pc.?



Apparently for me it's Solitaire, Free Cell, Hearts and Syder Solitaire.  They're great at putting me to sleep so I play them as often as possible.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> Apparently for me it's Solitaire, Free Cell, Hearts and Syder Solitaire.  They're great at putting me to sleep so I play them as often as possible.



No "Dead Island" or Diablo III?


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently for me it's Solitaire, Free Cell, Hearts and Syder Solitaire.  They're great at putting me to sleep so I play them as often as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No "Dead Island" or Diablo III?
Click to expand...


No, I like some of the older ones.  I have one made for Win 98/2000 which still works with win7.  Half of the games I like are from the XP period, some of which still play on 7.  Currently I'm enjoying the Stronghold series.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> No, I like some of the older ones.  I have one made for Win 98/2000 which still works with win7.  Half of the games I like are from the XP period, some of which still play on 7.  Currently I'm enjoying the Stronghold series.



I'm a graphics whore, everything is better in DX11 with full tessellation.


----------



## Ringel05

It was only about 6 months ago that I started playing Call of Duty 4 and the later versions of MOH with the high graphics rendering.  I always like the old, original Warcraft game which is why I like Stronghold, doesn't require intense concentration and constant interaction to play because I'm usually doing something else at the same time and can't afford to be sucked into the game.


----------



## Mason

Ringel05 said:


> It was only about 6 months ago that I started playing Call of Duty 4 and the later versions of MOH with the high graphics rendering.  I always like the old, original Warcraft game which is why I like Stronghold, doesn't require intense concentration and constant interaction to play because I'm usually doing something else at the same time and can't afford to be sucked into the game.



Same from me. I dont have much time to think and gives high concentration on any game. I like high paced game. Anyway, Call of duty Balck Ops is one my most favorite pc game.


----------



## Dajjal

I go way back to the original doom, and quake games. And all the early duke nukem games. In fact I used to repair amusement machines, so I played the original space invaders, and asteroids games for free.

I have recently played quake 4 , duke nukem forever, aliens v predator, and I particularly enjoyed Wolfenstein.

I have also played all the versions of half life, and half life two.

Nowdays it seems you cannot get a new pc game that does not need you to go online and open it with steam, and that pisses me off, especially because steam has bugs, and I gave up playing dule nukem forever, because the game did not save properly, and I would have to keep playing the same bits of the game over again.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dajjal said:


> I go way back to the original doom, and quake games. And all the early duke nukem games. In fact I used to repair amusement machines, so I played the original space invaders, and asteroids games for free.
> 
> I have recently played quake 4 , duke nukem forever, aliens v predator, and I particularly enjoyed Wolfenstein.
> 
> I have also played all the versions of half life, and half life two.
> 
> Nowdays it seems you cannot get a new pc game that does not need you to go online and open it with steam, and that pisses me off, especially because steam has bugs, and I gave up playing dule nukem forever, because the game did not save properly, and I would have to keep playing the same bits of the game over again.



I've had no trouble with Steam. In fact, I love it. No need to hunt down CD's and install codes to replay an old game, and I can get a game I own on any machine.  DNF uses a console kiddie "checkpoint" save system, it sucks, but that has nothing to do with Steam.


----------



## Dajjal

Here is the original space invaders, that you can play for free.

Free Space Invaders


----------



## Dajjal

Here is a free Majong game. (don't say I never gave you anything)

Mahjong at FREEGAMES.WS - Play free Mah-Jong, a solitaire game online


----------



## Dajjal

Has anyone tried Mahjong yet.?I keep playing it and in about twenty games I have got out twice.
It is largely a game of luck in how the tiles fall, but there is some slight skill involved.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dajjal said:


> Has anyone tried Mahjong yet.?I keep playing it and in about twenty games I have got out twice.
> It is largely a game of luck in how the tiles fall, but there is some slight skill involved.



LOL

The Chinese view Mahjong as requiring the skill of chess.

If you have Windows 7 or Windows Vista, Mahjong Titans is one of the games included.


----------



## IGetItAlready

bobcollum said:


> My favorite PC game is still Civilization IV.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the newest installment.



I play both. 
I love the hex layout in V but hate that you can't stack at least workers to finish roads and improvements quicker. I'm also not crazy about the AI turns being so ridiculously slow, all the more the further you get into the game. 
Last game I played on earth map and pretty much owned Europe, North Africa, the Middle East and was expanding westward when the game fucked up. Each reload ended the same. No matter what I do the game freezes on the same turn. 
I'm currently over 500 turns into a new game in which I started in East Asia and have nice network of coastal colonies from the Bering Straight to Kuwait. I've completely destroyed Montezuma and in the process picked up 7 or 8 cities covering pretty much all of India. The strongest AI Civ is Spain which has actually colonized in North Africa. I'm pouring on the charm with Isabella in hopes of signing a defensive pact with her soon...provided the game doesn't freeze again.  

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE Civ IV Colonization!!! 
I play with the TAC 2.02 mod and am chomping at the bit for the Religion and Revolution mod to be completed. Love the whole collecting of resources and production system the game uses and I'm really hoping R and R delivers the additions the creators are claiming in that regard. Would really love to see this system in a straight forward game without having to worry about building revolutionary sentiment and the incessant tax increases from the Brits. I HATE being forced between accepting an increased tax rate or suffering a trade embargo on specific goods.

Both top notch games but V does need a bit of tweaking.


----------



## IGetItAlready

X3 Reunion is a pretty amazing game. 
Stunning graphics, a little bit flight sim and a little bit builder with an incredible array of options from ship upgrades right down to how you want to play the game. 
Set up mining colonies, bootleg contraband, bully everyone and pirate defeated ships and cargo. Ridiculously in depth game with virtually endless choices you can make. 

I've also been a huge America's Army fan going back to the early versions. Greatest free FPS of all times and in many respects far superior to most games you buy. Created with the US Army as a training tool it's about the most realistic FPS I've ever seen. No faggot respawning and friendly fire is ALWAYS on. Take it to the next level and play game modes in which you receive no kill notifications, allowing for playing opossum and other sneaky shit and it can't be beat. 
Not for run and gunners or Rambos (though both are great for increasing your frag rate  )and solid tactical play with a good clan of SMART players is HIGHLY recommended.  

All that being said, in my opinion, the VERY BEST PC game ever is Falcon 4.0. 
I've played with actual Falcon pilots who assure me that the physical flight characteristics, radar modes and weapons systems are stunningly accurate to flying the real thing. 
The manual for the game is a 750 page behemoth but fear not as according to the creators much of what is printed in it can be as easily learned through an actual F-16 flight manual.
This game has a learning curve that will likely discourage many of even the most dedicated flight sim fans but if you're looking for realism without risking actual A to A combat or being blown out of the sky by SAMS, this game is FUCKING STUPID AWESOME!!!
Takes about 20 minutes from a cold start just to ready your bird for taxi (time can be compressed by 64x once you're good enough at the procedures to have time to kill while your radar aligns) but again, this thing is all about realism. Took me two weeks of playing daily to stick my first landing without damaging my tail or crashing and burning and the weapons systems are so complex that you need not even consider killing anything for a couple of months. 
The game engine is off the charts as regardless whether you're in briefing, en route to target or whatever, the scenario plays on. Ground troops are moving and engaging real time and the mission lists change as flights depart, succeed or fail and return. A good HOTAS and set of rudder peddles is a MUST!!! But well worth the investment if you dig ultra realistic combat flight sims.


----------



## waltky

Is Redneck Rampage still available?

... It's a hoot!


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Advanced Tactics Gold. War in Europe. And I used to play Hearts of Iron 3 till my graphics card quit working in it.


----------



## done77

I play gta and super mario


----------



## bobcollum

GTA V is gonna be so fucking awesome!!

I'm more excited than I should be for an adult about a video game.


----------



## MisterBeale

bobcollum said:


> My favorite PC game is still Civilization IV.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the newest installment.


The new one didn't impress me much either.  I liked the hex movement, and the fact that you couldn't stack infinite units, that always got ridiculous.  The new version reminds me of old fashioned card board counter games on paper maps from Avalon Hill and SSI, but they really lost a lot with the new version.

I probably even still like Civ III and II better than V.


----------



## MisterBeale

Optmst said:


> I was addicted to the original Civilization 20 years ago.   I like the Freeciv version as a great way to unwind from more serious stuff.



Freeciv, is that for Unix?


----------



## Dajjal

Hooray!  the free mod for half life 2 "Black Mesa" is ready for downloading at last.

Black Mesa: Re-visit the world that started the Half-Life continuum


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dajjal said:


> Hooray!  the free mod for half life 2 "Black Mesa" is ready for downloading at last.
> 
> Black Mesa: Re-visit the world that started the Half-Life continuum



Looks cool.

I'm obsessed with Torchlight II at this moment.

Torchlight II


----------



## Dajjal

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray!  the free mod for half life 2 "Black Mesa" is ready for downloading at last.
> 
> Black Mesa: Re-visit the world that started the Half-Life continuum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks cool.
Click to expand...


I have downloaded it, and after a lot of fiddling around, I got it working.

But don't ask me how. It took me several hours to work out how to run the game.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dajjal said:


> I have downloaded it, and after a lot of fiddling around, I got it working.
> 
> But don't ask me how. It took me several hours to work out how to run the game.



Almost sounds like too much work. 

What I really want is Episode 3. It's been 4 years since Ep. 2 - come on Gabe, get it together..


----------



## kacunxx

I play gta and super mario


----------



## Raincat

idb said:


> pong - it's brilliant!!
> Just like real table tennis...except on your telly!!!



pong is awesome!!!


----------



## Raincat

blackheart said:


> my favorite game is wow ,I think its the best mmorpg



I also play WOW..7 years now,and burn-out has set in.


----------



## retro

I'll show my level of sophistication - I like Lula 3D 

I'm sure there's some kind of story behind it somewhere - and the graphics are not 'cutting edge' - but if you follow the lass around, rear view, low angle .. 

.. it's definitely got something .. 

Just kidding - I like a lot of really old stuff best... Tachyon, Falcon 4, Chessmaster etc.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Never heard of Lula 3D.

I remember Tachyon, voiced by Bruce Campbell.

Currently I'm addicted to Skyrim. Still play a lot of TLII with my wife.


----------



## retro

Uncensored2008 said:


> Never heard of Lula 3D.
> 
> I remember Tachyon, voiced by Bruce Campbell.
> 
> Currently I'm addicted to Skyrim. Still play a lot of TLII with my wife.



Never heard of the classic Lula ? 

Take a peek on Youtube: (can't post the link, I don't have enough points yet)

Google:   youtube lula 3d

Whether it's still available I don't know ..


----------



## Uncensored2008

retro said:


> Never heard of the classic Lula ?
> 
> Take a peek on Youtube: (can't post the link, I don't have enough points yet)
> 
> Google:   youtube lula 3d
> 
> Whether it's still available I don't know ..



I see.

Pixelated porn holds little appeal. There is plenty of real porn if I were so inclined.

Although I did play through Saints Row the Third using a 6 foot dildo as one of my favorite weapons. Something about beating someone to death with a rubber cock made me laugh..

http://www.saintsrow.com/media/images/filter/screenshots/


----------



## Mushroom

MisterBeale said:


> Freeciv, is that for Unix?



Freeciv is OK, I used to install it on all the computers we sold at a computer store I used to work at.  Basically it is an update of the original Civilization.  Not bad, but I have not played Civ I since 1996 when Civ II came out.

V is OK, but I am not a big fan of having to sign up for some kind of on-line account through Steam just to play my game.  And after installing it from the DVD, I still had to wait forever for it to pretty much download and install all over again.

Colonization, I got the newest version, but was not thrilled with it.  I still prefer the original one from 1994.

Currently, I am involved with Guild Wars 2 and Fable III.


----------



## MikeK

Chessmaster 

Free Cell

Solitaire

Pinball

Monopoly

Scrabble

Battleship


----------



## Zoom-boing

Quite enjoy the Hoyle Games -- Parcheesi, Backgammon, Rummy Squares and Gin.  NOT Gin Rummy, Gin.  Fav card game.

Just installed Pinball (Creep Night). Forgot we had it, kids confiscated it long ago. Got it way back in 1996 to use with our bo-hee-moth gateway computer.  Didn't think it would work on the laptops but it does.  Fun, fun, fun game.

Zoo Tycoon is a blast.  They have a new tycoon game called Prison Tycoon.  lol  Might get that.


----------



## Ringel05

Favorite PC Game:

Name that honkey.

Ooooooh..... Personal Computer game.  My bad......


----------



## Uncensored2008

bobcollum said:


> They released 5 new screenshots around Christmas, it looks absolutely beautiful.



It would be nice if Rockstar could make it run decently. The only way to get GTA IV to run well was to throw absurd amounts of hardware at it.


----------



## bobcollum

Uncensored2008 said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> They released 5 new screenshots around Christmas, it looks absolutely beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice if Rockstar could make it run decently. The only way to get GTA IV to run well was to throw absurd amounts of hardware at it.
Click to expand...


The problem is they're now made for the consoles, and mapped to the PC. PS3s and Xboxes are pretty powerful from a graphical perspective.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bobcollum said:


> The problem is they're now made for the consoles, and mapped to the PC. PS3s and Xboxes are pretty powerful from a graphical perspective.



PS3 and XBox 360 are both 7 year old hardware. The issue is with porting. Rockstar is lazy and doesn't bother with even basic optimization. Many titles were initially developed for consoles, such as FEAR 3, yet it runs well and is optimized for modern DX11 hardware, instead of the DX9 XBox code that is two generations out of date. Even on-board graphics, such as the Intel i3 HD Graphics 3000 trounce the abilities of the PS3 in regards to MFLOPS, shader engines, tessellation, Anistropic and antialiasing. The AMD and Nvidia cards make the ancient consoles a joke.

The issue is with scaling - it's easier to scale down than to scale up. Building a game around the console engines means a massive scale up to the modern graphics hardware. Scaling down from the PC to the XBox is a far easier task. (PS3 isn't a Direct X system, so not relevant to porting one way or the other.)


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ringel05 said:


> Favorite PC Game:
> 
> Name that honkey.
> 
> Ooooooh..... Personal Computer game.  My bad......


----------



## Dajjal

I just played Serious Sam 3 all the way up to the last, big Boss. But that is too hard to play so I gave up without finishing the game. Up until the final boss it is possible to retreat from numerous enemies and hide. Then you can pick them off in smaller numbers. But the final big boss fires blasts that destroy all the buildings, and there are numerous other enemies firing rockets at you from all directions. I get killed every time.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Wow, I didn't even get that far. SS3 was a pain.


----------



## George Costanza

I get most of my games from GameHouse.  I think I pay them $4.95 per month which entitles me to one game per month.  I have been with them for a number of years and probably have close to 40 games on my computer from that site.  It is an excellent site for games in case you are not familiar with it.  My favorites:

Roads of Rome
Dynomite
Zuma
Plants and Zombies

There are lots of others - I'm at the office right now.  If I was at home, I could list a dozen more that I play all the time.


----------



## Uncensored2008

George Costanza said:


> I get most of my games from GameHouse.  I think I pay them $4.95 per month which entitles me to one game per month.  I have been with them for a number of years and probably have close to 40 games on my computer from that site.  It is an excellent site for games in case you are not familiar with it.  My favorites:
> 
> Roads of Rome
> Dynomite
> Zuma
> Plants and Zombies
> 
> There are lots of others - I'm at the office right now.  If I was at home, I could list a dozen more that I play all the time.



Do you belong to Steam?

Plants Vs. Zombies is like $2 on Steam. There are TONS of games for less than $5.

Good Old Games is another excellent site.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Baulders Gate and Stalker


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Man...the number of hours I played Civilization in the 90's...


----------



## Chassit

Civilization, I have played every version tat has come out and am still playing Civ V.  The closest runner up would be Rome Total War.  I am anxiously awaiting Rome 2 this fall!


----------



## Emir

Europe Universalis 3. THE strategy game; Paradox's jewel. Though Crusader Kings II is a close second.


----------



## newmoon100

Mine is pong


----------



## Uncensored2008

newmoon100 said:


> Mine is pong



Plasma Pong is pretty cool.

Plasma Pong - Download


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I tell you what though - my all time favorite would have to be Lego Racer...
My son is now 19 years old, graduating high school this year and will leave home in the fall.
Lego racer was his favorite game when he was 10 or so. We played many hours seeing who could do better. We were cleaning out the computer desk last year and I ran across the CD of this game. I couldn't bring myself to throw it away.
I still have it...and will probably always keep it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> I tell you what though - my all time favorite would have to be Lego Racer...
> My son is now 19 years old, graduating high school this year and will leave home in the fall.
> Lego racer was his favorite game when he was 10 or so. We played many hours seeing who could do better. We were cleaning out the computer desk last year and I ran across the CD of this game. I couldn't bring myself to throw it away.
> I still have it...and will probably always keep it.



Ever play Wacky Wheels? That was the favorite of my kids when they were young.

3D Realms Site: Wacky Wheels


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Uncensored2008 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you what though - my all time favorite would have to be Lego Racer...
> My son is now 19 years old, graduating high school this year and will leave home in the fall.
> Lego racer was his favorite game when he was 10 or so. We played many hours seeing who could do better. We were cleaning out the computer desk last year and I ran across the CD of this game. I couldn't bring myself to throw it away.
> I still have it...and will probably always keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever play Wacky Wheels? That was the favorite of my kids when they were young.
> 
> 3D Realms Site: Wacky Wheels
Click to expand...


There was one something like that....what the heck was it called?....shoot....every car was different, some had rockets, some had electric shot - one even produced a tornado...dang can't remember that game....OH YEAH!! - Twisted metal!


----------



## Bleipriester

Command & Conquer Generals Zero Hour

+ Customized options.ini (To make the game run on modern CPUs and to get my native resolution)

+ Compatibility mode XP SP2 (To make the game run better)

+ Antialiasing added by AMD Vision Engine Control Center

+ FUPF Patch (Uncut patch for German politically cut version, restores orginal fraction names, human voices, suicide bomber, adds ingame clock, etc.)

+ NPROJECT Mod (Restores some orginal unit and General comments that have been hidden before release, fixes many, many bugs, improves graphics, improves AI, edits and adds some General´s promotions, adds some units and completes the challenge campaign. I do not use the edited and new maps in order to make BONB run properly)

+ Camera Mod (Makes it possible to adjust max camera height. This is perfect for Full HD, I think:
CameraHeight = 400.0
MaxCameraHeight = 600.0
MinCameraHeight = 120.0)

+ BONB Mod (Improves graphics, adds new weather effects)







http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/827/83466065.jpg





http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/5645/99216491.jpg





http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/6223/49098248.jpg





http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/9153/32315924.jpg





http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/2720/40971807.jpg





http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/7844/10162245.jpg





http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/3557/11390028.jpg​


----------



## Bleipriester

Battlefield 3

+ FXAA Injector Mod (Improves Graphics, such as FX-Antialiasing, modifies shaders, etc. Does not work with completely updated BF3, but for the Singleplayer I use my portable BF3-Version anyway... Please do not use a modified BF3 for Multiplayer, risk of account ban!)








http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/3048/bf31s.jpg





http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/1772/bf32h.jpg​


----------



## Bleipriester

Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars

+ Mideast Crisis 2 Mod







http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/3695/mec1t.jpg





http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/3467/mec4.jpg





http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4894/mec3.jpg





http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/4103/mec2.jpg​


----------



## Bleipriester

Risen 2







http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/7873/r21v.jpg





http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/3883/r22q.jpg





http://img541.imageshack.us/img541/1315/r23s.jpg​


----------



## S.J.

Far Cry 2.  I have 3 but can't play it until I upgrade my hardware.  I'll probably just build another one and upgrade everything.


----------



## Bleipriester

S.J. said:


> Far Cry 2.  I have 3 but can't play it until I upgrade my hardware.  I'll probably just build another one and upgrade everything.


Probably would have been the next I´d have posted here. Due to its skirmish like gamplay combined with great AI and graphics, it´s a game you can play over and over and over again


----------



## S.J.

Bleipriester said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far Cry 2.  I have 3 but can't play it until I upgrade my hardware.  I'll probably just build another one and upgrade everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably would have been the next I´d have posted here. Due to its skirmish like gamplay combined with great AI and graphics, it´s a game you can play over and over and over again
Click to expand...

Looking forward to 3.  Should be pretty good with a new system.


----------



## Bleipriester

S.J. said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far Cry 2.  I have 3 but can't play it until I upgrade my hardware.  I'll probably just build another one and upgrade everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably would have been the next I´d have posted here. Due to its skirmish like gamplay combined with great AI and graphics, it´s a game you can play over and over and over again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking forward to 3.  Should be pretty good with a new system.
Click to expand...

Not yet for me. The next game I will purchase is WRC 3, one of the few real racing games of the last years.


----------



## Uncensored2008

S.J. said:


> Far Cry 2.  I have 3 but can't play it until I upgrade my hardware.  I'll probably just build another one and upgrade everything.



I really liked 3. Good story - excellent combat.  A completely engrossing game.

2 was okay, but 3 is a classic.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far Cry 2.  I have 3 but can't play it until I upgrade my hardware.  I'll probably just build another one and upgrade everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably would have been the next I´d have posted here. Due to its skirmish like gamplay combined with great AI and graphics, it´s a game you can play over and over and over again
Click to expand...


What is your rig?

Mine is;

XCLIO 2000 Black & Titanium Case
KingWin Gold Certified 80+ 1000 Watt PS
Asus P8Z77-V Premium Motherboard
Intel Core I7 3770K @ 5.0 gHz
Corsair CWCH80 Hydro Series H80 CPU Liquid Cooler
CORSAIR Vengence 16GB
PowerColor Radeon 7990 6GB - Pre-production model.
OCZ Vertex 3 SATA 3 SSD
1TB WD Black Edition SATA 3 + 3TB Seagate SATA 3
Panasonic DVD
Windows 7 Ultimate - 64 bit


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far Cry 2.  I have 3 but can't play it until I upgrade my hardware.  I'll probably just build another one and upgrade everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably would have been the next I´d have posted here. Due to its skirmish like gamplay combined with great AI and graphics, it´s a game you can play over and over and over again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your rig?
> 
> Mine is;
> 
> XCLIO 2000 Black & Titanium Case
> KingWin Gold Certified 80+ 1000 Watt PS
> Asus P8Z77-V Premium Motherboard
> Intel Core I7 3770K @ 5.0 gHz
> Corsair CWCH80 Hydro Series H80 CPU Liquid Cooler
> CORSAIR Vengence 16GB
> PowerColor Radeon 7990 6GB - Pre-production model.
> OCZ Vertex 3 SATA 3 SSD
> 1TB WD Black Edition SATA 3 + 3TB Seagate SATA 3
> Panasonic DVD
> Windows 7 Ultimate - 64 bit
Click to expand...

Great machine!

Here is mine:
Some years old case, have to get a new one very soon
Rasurbo DLP55.1 550 Watt (conks, has also to be replaced)
Biostar Hi-Fi A8553 (Hi-Fi is a joke, I use an Aureon 5.1 PCI Soundcard, dislike Realtek sound)
AMD A10 5800K (I disabled Turbo due to FPS-Drops) 
G.Skill Sniper 8 GB
Sapphire HD 7850 Dual Fan 1GB
80 + 750 GB WD disks, new SSD some day
LG DVD
Windows 7 Professional x64

Amazing, how fast the 7850 is compared with my old 6870, but the A10 5800 is disappointing (When you ignore its good price) and really has no chance against my old Phenom 2.

My old and new system compared:
AMD Radeon HD 6870 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 965,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4N68T-M-LE-V2 score: P4509 3DMarks

AMD Radeon HD 7850 video card benchmark result - AMD A10-5800K,BIOSTAR Group Hi-Fi A85S3 score: P5280 3DMarks


One question:
Are these 5 Ghz really healthy, what´s your cooling solution, and how great is the advantage compared with default clock?


----------



## S.J.

Mine is nowhere near current technology.  Not even worth mentioning, really.  Far Cry 2 is as high as I can go with it, and that's not on the highest settings.  I'll be upgrading soon though.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I like shooters, but I think my favorites are role-playing games.  The greatest one of all was The Beast Within, A Gabriel Knight mystery.  Of course that's old stuff now.  

I haven't played any computer/video games in a long time, not since getting stuck in "Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events" on Playstation.  It was a great game, I was moving along nicely, it was challenging, but doable, you know?  Then I got stuck, down on the docks with these guys throwing rotten fruit and vegetables at me.  I tried day after day to get through it, honing my skills, etc. but I finally gave up.  I probably should try it again, there might be some help/cheats on the Internet that would get me through it.  But it was very discouraging that the level of difficulty increased so much all of a sudden! : (

I say I haven't played any since then, but I have played Angry Birds and several other games on my Kindle Fire.  I have always loved video games, ever since Pong and then...Space Invaders!  : )

I should get back into it, I think it's very therapeutic.  I've thought about trying World of Warcraft.

Oh, I've also spent quite a bit of time on Second Life, although that's not a game, it's a virtual world, but there are games within it.


----------



## Dajjal

Its a pain that games keep needing the latest specs. I cannot play the latest windows 7 games as windows 7 only works on 64 bit computers and mine is a 32 bit running windows XP.


----------



## earlycuyler

jhonebrin said:


> Hi guys..i mostly play these games on my pc..Battlefield 3. Need for speed, tekken 3 and vice city....Tell me guys...which game are you playing on your pc.?



Stronghold legends.


----------



## Bleipriester

Dajjal said:


> Its a pain that games keep needing the latest specs. I cannot play the latest windows 7 games as windows 7 only works on 64 bit computers and mine is a 32 bit running windows XP.


Of course, Windows XP, Vista, 7 and 8 are available in 32 bit (x86) and 64 bit (x64). And the only game I know that requires at least Windows Vista is Battlefield 3, which doesn´t support DirectX 9 and XP ist limited to DirectX 9.


----------



## Dajjal

Bleipriester said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a pain that games keep needing the latest specs. I cannot play the latest windows 7 games as windows 7 only works on 64 bit computers and mine is a 32 bit running windows XP.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Windows XP, Vista, 7 and 8 are available in 32 bit (x86) and 64 bit (x64). And the only game I know that requires at least Windows Vista is Battlefield 3, which doesn´t support DirectX 9 and XP ist limited to DirectX 9.
Click to expand...


I purchased windows 7 disk and it says Win Home Prem 7 sp1 64-bit English 1pk DSP 611

What is worse I seem to have purchased the OEM system builder pack.

I purchased it in case win 7 is not avaliable when I come to build my next computer. Because I heard win 7 is the best, and win 8 is geared up for touch screens rather than mouse operated systems.


----------



## Bleipriester

Dajjal said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a pain that games keep needing the latest specs. I cannot play the latest windows 7 games as windows 7 only works on 64 bit computers and mine is a 32 bit running windows XP.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Windows XP, Vista, 7 and 8 are available in 32 bit (x86) and 64 bit (x64). And the only game I know that requires at least Windows Vista is Battlefield 3, which doesn´t support DirectX 9 and XP ist limited to DirectX 9.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I purchased windows 7 disk and it says Win Home Prem 7 sp1 64-bit English 1pk DSP 611
> 
> What is worse I seem to have purchased the OEM system builder pack.
> 
> I purchased it in case win 7 is not avaliable when I come to build my next computer. Because I heard win 7 is the best, and win 8 is geared up for touch screens rather than mouse operated systems.
Click to expand...

Your Key should work for the 32 bit Version of Home Premium.
Here is a direct Microsoft link to Windows 7 Home Premium 32 bit English, burn it onto a DVD:
http://msft-dnl.digitalrivercontent.net/msvista/pub/X15-65732/X15-65732.iso

How-to: Burn your Windows 7 .ISO to DVD disc | ZDNet

Note that you may use your Key for one Windows only, so if you use your key already you must deinstall the old Windows first to stay legally.


----------



## PredFan

World of Warcraft


----------



## Dajjal

Bleipriester said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Windows XP, Vista, 7 and 8 are available in 32 bit (x86) and 64 bit (x64). And the only game I know that requires at least Windows Vista is Battlefield 3, which doesn´t support DirectX 9 and XP ist limited to DirectX 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased windows 7 disk and it says Win Home Prem 7 sp1 64-bit English 1pk DSP 611
> 
> What is worse I seem to have purchased the OEM system builder pack.
> 
> I purchased it in case win 7 is not avaliable when I come to build my next computer. Because I heard win 7 is the best, and win 8 is geared up for touch screens rather than mouse operated systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Key should work for the 32 bit Version of Home Premium.
> Here is a direct Microsoft link to Windows 7 Home Premium 32 bit English, burn it onto a DVD:
> http://msft-dnl.digitalrivercontent.net/msvista/pub/X15-65732/X15-65732.iso
> 
> How-to: Burn your Windows 7 .ISO to DVD disc | ZDNet
> 
> Note that you may use your Key for one Windows only, so if you use your key already you must deinstall the old Windows first to stay legally.
Click to expand...



Sounds like a problem. I have more or less decided to get my local computer store to build my next computer to my specs, rather than attempting to build it myself, as I have always done before. So I will give them the disk and tell them to put win 7 on the computer for me. But that may be another year or two as my present system is fine.


----------



## Bleipriester

Dajjal said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased windows 7 disk and it says Win Home Prem 7 sp1 64-bit English 1pk DSP 611
> 
> What is worse I seem to have purchased the OEM system builder pack.
> 
> I purchased it in case win 7 is not avaliable when I come to build my next computer. Because I heard win 7 is the best, and win 8 is geared up for touch screens rather than mouse operated systems.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Key should work for the 32 bit Version of Home Premium.
> Here is a direct Microsoft link to Windows 7 Home Premium 32 bit English, burn it onto a DVD:
> http://msft-dnl.digitalrivercontent.net/msvista/pub/X15-65732/X15-65732.iso
> 
> How-to: Burn your Windows 7 .ISO to DVD disc | ZDNet
> 
> Note that you may use your Key for one Windows only, so if you use your key already you must deinstall the old Windows first to stay legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a problem. I have more or less decided to get my local computer store to build my next computer to my specs, rather than attempting to build it myself, as I have always done before. So I will give them the disk and tell them to put win 7 on the computer for me. But that may be another year or two as my present system is fine.
Click to expand...

Just gave you the possibility to use your license now on your current PC. Once you get your new one, you can use the license for it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Currently playing Metro Last Light.


----------



## Bleipriester

Grampa Murked U said:


> Currently playing Metro Last Light.


Is it good?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Bleipriester said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently playing Metro Last Light.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it good?
Click to expand...


Really too early to make a fair judgment.  I've only had time to play for a couple hours since it came out. It looks amazing on Super High settings. So far I am really enjoying it. My only complaint is the npc that constantly leads me around. Feels like im on a leash. I'm hoping that is just basically like an extended tutorial. 

I'll probably get into it either tonight or Tuesday after work.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dajjal said:


> Its a pain that games keep needing the latest specs. I cannot play the latest windows 7 games as windows 7 only works on 64 bit computers and mine is a 32 bit running windows XP.



Unlikely. 

Windows 7 has both 32 and 64 bit flavors. Even Windows 8 has a 32 bit version. 

Microsoft Windows 8 32-bit (Full Version) - Newegg.com

In the year 2000, that would be 13 years ago, AMD started producing mainstream, consumer processors in 64 bit varieties. Intel caught up a few years later. If your machine is newer than 2005 - it is virtually assured that you have a 64 bit machine. It just took Microsoft ages to produce a decent 64 bit OS. Vista was the first viable 64 bit system.

Moreover, the vast majority of games will play on 32 bit Windows XP. There are a few, Crysis for instance, that are specific to the Longhorn Kernel. But most will still run on the old OS. This is because most games are ports from the consoles which are 32 bit in nature. 

With an older machine, you'll probably have to turn visual detail WAY down, and you'll need a video card capable of at least DirectX 9C to play most things. 

For instance, Mass Effect 3, a modern and ambitious title will run on this;

     OS  Windows XP SP3 / Vista SP1 / Windows 7
    CPU  1.8 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo or equivalent AMD CPU
    RAM  1 GB for Windows XP / 2 GB for Vista or Windows 7
    Disc Drive  1x speed
    Hard Drive: at least 15 GB of free space 
    Internet connection is required to play 
    GPU  256 MB with Pixel Shader 3.0 support
        Supported chipsets: Nvidia 7900 or better; ATI X1800 or better.  Please note that Nvidia GeForce 9300, 8500, and 8300 are below minimum system requirements, as are AMD/ATI Radeon HD3200, HD3300, and HD4350.
    Sound  DirectX 9.0c compatible
    DirectX  DirectX 9.0c

Now that is minimum specs and will not yield great visuals, but it will play.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Grampa Murked U said:


> Currently playing Metro Last Light.



How is it?

I enjoyed Metro 2033.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Uncensored2008 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently playing Metro Last Light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it?
> 
> I enjoyed Metro 2033.
Click to expand...


Haven't really had time to dig into it. Wanted to play last night but powee was in and out with all the storms so I left the computer off.


----------



## XPostFacto

The best game I have ever played is Skyrim. I have been playing that game since November 2011, no, not the same game. I have started it over and over again with different characters. I love to start it over and rebuild my strengths. I love the open world atmosphere.

I also enjoyed Oblivion, Fallout 3, and Fallout New Vegas for their open world atmospheres.


----------



## Bleipriester

Oh, that was fun!










Origin/Battlelog "Battle Report", wow, that´s cool (was also available for BF2 on bfstats.info servers) and I joined just amidst the match:
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## Ropey

Pong was good but Crysis is better.  I'm not into stragegy games or buddy games.  I want to be able to stop thinking and start shooting.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ropey said:


> Pong was good but Crysis is better.  I'm not into stragegy games or buddy games.  I want to be able to stop thinking and start shooting.


I play most genres, FPS, RPG, RTS, Racing. I think the mix is what keeps it fresh.


----------



## Bleipriester

*FIA World Rally Championship 3*​ 
If you want a mature racing game, you must get this. In times where racing games are mostly about to destruct opponents, drag and drift humbug grates on you and childish modes dominate, WRC 3 is a lonely star in the sky


----------



## XPostFacto

Ropey said:


> Pong was good but Crysis is better.  I'm not into stragegy games or buddy games.  I want to be able to stop thinking and start shooting.



With any of the Crysis games, you just don't do any mindless shooting, otherwise, you don't last long. If you like truly mindless FPS's, I recommend "Pain Killer." In fact the Angel instructs you to kill anything that moves. You don't have to worry about collateral damage.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently playing Metro Last Light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it?
> 
> I enjoyed Metro 2033.
Click to expand...


This Metro game that is the craze right now? Can it be purchased in a store, or is it strictly download?

If it's a download, I'll never get it, since I have a satellite system, and that's the only thing I can get unless, I want to try a wireless hot spot, which is spotty at best out where I live.


----------



## Ropey

I think that the posted graphics in thread might need size reformatting _prior _to uploading


----------



## Bleipriester

Ropey said:


> I think that the posted graphics in thread might need size reformatting _prior _to uploading


I prefer to show the screenshots in orginal size and high quality. And the Forum apparently resizes the pics so thay are available in small _and_ large.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Bleipriester said:


> Oh, that was fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Origin/Battlelog "Battle Report", wow, that´s cool (was also available for BF2 on bfstats.info servers) and I joined just amidst the match:
> Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3



I smell a chopper whore


----------



## Bleipriester

Grampa Murked U said:


> I smell a chopper whore


Wrong 
I made only two kills with chopper in this round. The "Battle Report" shows I made 32 kills with the M1A2. I like flying the chopper but you need a good gunner and most I get are noobs.

That was another great tank round, I had a kill streak of 25.


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCrEd2W4DUQ]SAA crushing terrorists, Zero Hour/Global Crisis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Uncensored2008

On Metro Last Light;

I finally picked it up = $10 on Steam.

I'm impressed. The graphics are amazing. It's been a long time since a game could bring my machine to it's knees. I applied the overclocking to both CPU and GPU and it runs fine. This thing is utterly gorgeous. Youtube feeds of XBox and PS3 versions don't do it justice, this MUST be played on a high end PC. I realize the 4A engine is a modified version of the Crytec 3 engine, but it looks much nicer than Crysis 3.  I'm running a Radeon 7990 and it takes everything my rig has got to pump out good frame rates. It also is CPU intensive, I run a G15 keyboard and can monitory CPU usage, it nails 3 cores pretty consistently.

Thankfully it takes to overclocking nicely. I had been playing Fallout 3 - which crashes if you look at it sideways - and won't allow even modest overclocking. But I pumped the 3770K to 5GhZ and had no complaints from Metro - just shows what a well designed engine acts like.

Hats off to both Crytec and Deep Silver on this one - really well done.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> On Metro Last Light;
> 
> I finally picked it up = $10 on Steam.
> 
> I'm impressed. The graphics are amazing. It's been a long time since a game could bring my machine to it's knees. I applied the overclocking to both CPU and GPU and it runs fine. This thing is utterly gorgeous. Youtube feeds of XBox and PS3 versions don't do it justice, this MUST be played on a high end PC. I realize the 4A engine is a modified version of the Crytec 3 engine, but it looks much nicer than Crysis 3.  I'm running a Radeon 7990 and it takes everything my rig has got to pump out good frame rates. It also is CPU intensive, I run a G15 keyboard and can monitory CPU usage, it nails 3 cores pretty consistently.
> 
> Thankfully it takes to overclocking nicely. I had been playing Fallout 3 - which crashes if you look at it sideways - and won't allow even modest overclocking. But I pumped the 3770K to 5GhZ and had no complaints from Metro - just shows what a well designed engine acts like.
> 
> Hats off to both Crytec and Deep Silver on this one - really well done.


Fallout 3 appears to crash with quadcore CPUs and Windows 7. Quadcore + Vista and it runs fine.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> Fallout 3 appears to crash with quadcore CPUs and Windows 7. Quadcore + Vista and it runs fine.



I've got it stable - but I have to run everything stock. The engine polls the CPU for timing, so if you overclock, it throws the timing off and the game crashes.

I had been running stock because of this, and fired up Metro to have it stutter and chug along...

My mobo allows me to save OC profiles, so a quick reboot and all was well.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Hotline Miami


----------



## martybegan

Current rotation is X-Com enemy unknown, futzing with some skyrim mods, and thinking about replaying dragon age origins.


----------



## XPostFacto

I have no one particular game, though I suppose Half-Life stands out. I can't install it anymore, since I have Windows 8 and it keeps complaining that the CD is missing, while it is still in the reader.

I like Oblivion, Skyrim, Fallout 3, Fallout New Vegas, all the Crysis games, Borderlands, Borderlands 2. 

I just tried Grand Theft Auto IV, and found it to be trash. It is next to impossible to drive a car with a keyboard, and the game play is tedious. I regret buying it, but at $14.96, I didn't lose out too badly. I know that I won't be buying GTA V.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fallout 3 appears to crash with quadcore CPUs and Windows 7. Quadcore + Vista and it runs fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got it stable - but I have to run everything stock. The engine polls the CPU for timing, so if you overclock, it throws the timing off and the game crashes.
> 
> I had been running stock because of this, and fired up Metro to have it stutter and chug along...
> 
> My mobo allows me to save OC profiles, so a quick reboot and all was well.
Click to expand...

ok, I had no trouble with my last quadcore CPU as well.


----------



## XPostFacto

Bleipriester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On Metro Last Light;
> 
> I finally picked it up = $10 on Steam.
> 
> I'm impressed. The graphics are amazing. It's been a long time since a game could bring my machine to it's knees. I applied the overclocking to both CPU and GPU and it runs fine. This thing is utterly gorgeous. Youtube feeds of XBox and PS3 versions don't do it justice, this MUST be played on a high end PC. I realize the 4A engine is a modified version of the Crytec 3 engine, but it looks much nicer than Crysis 3.  I'm running a Radeon 7990 and it takes everything my rig has got to pump out good frame rates. It also is CPU intensive, I run a G15 keyboard and can monitory CPU usage, it nails 3 cores pretty consistently.
> 
> Thankfully it takes to overclocking nicely. I had been playing Fallout 3 - which crashes if you look at it sideways - and won't allow even modest overclocking. But I pumped the 3770K to 5GhZ and had no complaints from Metro - just shows what a well designed engine acts like.
> 
> Hats off to both Crytec and Deep Silver on this one - really well done.
> 
> 
> 
> Fallout 3 appears to crash with quadcore CPUs and Windows 7. Quadcore + Vista and it runs fine.
Click to expand...


You must be running Windows 8. I have been able to play all the old games in Windows 8 with the exception of Half-Life, which doesn't recognize my cd reader and keeps telling me that I need to insert the disk. GTA IV was rather tricky to install but I made it work.

The way I make these games work is to go into the setup file on the CD, right click the file and go into the compatibility function. Scroll down and set it for Windows 7. Now, GTA IV wouldn't work when I used Windows 7 so I backtracked and clicked Windows Vista Service Pack 2, and it worked then.

I have an Intel Q94 quad core processor, and all these old games play wonderfully. I have 8 gigs of DD2 RAM, and my system is quite fast. I still see no reason to update my system.


----------



## Dajjal

XPostFacto said:


> I have no one particular game, though I suppose Half-Life stands out. I can't install it anymore, since I have Windows 8 and it keeps complaining that the CD is missing, while it is still in the reader.
> 
> I like Oblivion, Skyrim, Fallout 3, Fallout New Vegas, all the Crysis games, Borderlands, Borderlands 2.
> 
> I just tried Grand Theft Auto IV, and found it to be trash. It is next to impossible to drive a car with a keyboard, and the game play is tedious. I regret buying it, but at $14.96, I didn't lose out too badly. I know that I won't be buying GTA V.



You can probably find a no cd crack on the internet. if you don't mind risking getting a trojan horse with it.

I am still waiting to hear of Half Life 3, but I think it is smokeware.

It seems that everyone is playing on playstations and x box nowdays, and the games manufacturers are not bothering to produce games for the PC.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Half Life 3 will probably be a launch title on the SteamBox when it is released.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> ok, I had no trouble with my last quadcore CPU as well.



According to Anand, what the Fallout Engine does is poll the CPU, so with my 3770K - it returns 3.4GhZ, then the engine sets out of order execution based on what it expects a clock cycle to be. If I overclock to 5Ghz - the CPU still reports 3.4 and the game crashes because a clock cycle is not what it expects.

Bethesda needs to get with the program and either write a new engine, or license the Cyrsis engine.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> You must be running Windows 8. I have been able to play all the old games in Windows 8 with the exception of Half-Life, which doesn't recognize my cd reader and keeps telling me that I need to insert the disk. GTA IV was rather tricky to install but I made it work.
> 
> The way I make these games work is to go into the setup file on the CD, right click the file and go into the compatibility function. Scroll down and set it for Windows 7. Now, GTA IV wouldn't work when I used Windows 7 so I backtracked and clicked Windows Vista Service Pack 2, and it worked then.
> 
> I have an Intel Q94 quad core processor, and all these old games play wonderfully. I have 8 gigs of DD2 RAM, and my system is quite fast. I still see no reason to update my system.



Do you have Half Life 2? If so, pick up the (free) Black Mesa mod and you can play Half Life using the Source Engine.

Black Mesa: Re-visit the world that started the Half-Life continuum


----------



## Dajjal

Grampa Murked U said:


> Half Life 3 will probably be a launch title on the SteamBox when it is released.



Groan! that's the first I have heard of a SteamBox. I just looked it up on the Internet and got the general idea. I was planning on building a new PC next year, but it looks like there is no point if all the games are going to run on SteamBox.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, I had no trouble with my last quadcore CPU as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Anand, what the Fallout Engine does is poll the CPU, so with my 3770K - it returns 3.4GhZ, then the engine sets out of order execution based on what it expects a clock cycle to be. If I overclock to 5Ghz - the CPU still reports 3.4 and the game crashes because a clock cycle is not what it expects.
> 
> Bethesda needs to get with the program and either write a new engine, or license the Cyrsis engine.
Click to expand...

Even Skyrim supports only two cores. I don´t think Bethesda needs to licence another developer´s engine, but they could invest more work in the PC versions.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dajjal said:


> You can probably find a no cd crack on the internet. if you don't mind risking getting a trojan horse with it.
> 
> I am still waiting to hear of Half Life 3, but I think it is smokeware.
> 
> It seems that everyone is playing on playstations and x box nowdays, and the games manufacturers are not bothering to produce games for the PC.



You can also register the game on Steam and it will remove the need for a CD.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Dajjal said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half Life 3 will probably be a launch title on the SteamBox when it is released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groan! that's the first I have heard of a SteamBox. I just looked it up on the Internet and got the general idea. I was planning on building a new PC next year, but it looks like there is no point if all the games are going to run on SteamBox.
Click to expand...


Check out the video of the controller. Looks a little weird with no sticks


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> Even Skyrim supports only two cores. I don´t think Bethesda needs to licence another developer´s engine, but they could invest more work in the PC versions.



Their core (GameBryo) goes back to 1997 - 16 years.

They get away with it because they make good games, and the consoles are so outdated that no one notices on them. 

The new consoles will reach 2008 PC levels for graphics, so they will need a modern engine to compete.

The Epic (Unreal) and Crytec engines seem to be the most popular.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Skyrim supports only two cores. I don´t think Bethesda needs to licence another developer´s engine, but they could invest more work in the PC versions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their core (GameBryo) goes back to 1997 - 16 years.
> 
> They get away with it because they make good games, and the consoles are so outdated that no one notices on them.
> 
> The new consoles will reach 2008 PC levels for graphics, so they will need a modern engine to compete.
> 
> The Epic (Unreal) and Crytec engines seem to be the most popular.
Click to expand...



I've seen the new consoles running first hand and they look just as good as any current pc.


----------



## Dajjal

Grampa Murked U said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half Life 3 will probably be a launch title on the SteamBox when it is released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groan! that's the first I have heard of a SteamBox. I just looked it up on the Internet and got the general idea. I was planning on building a new PC next year, but it looks like there is no point if all the games are going to run on SteamBox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out the video of the controller. Looks a little weird with no sticks
Click to expand...


I read there are going to be several versions and the high end box will use very expensive parts, like a £700 video card. Not that I can't afford it as I have some inheritance money.
But I won't be lashing out thousands of pounds on something new and untested. I will wait a while to see what games are released for it. Meantime I have a lot of old games I can play. The last game I played was serious sam 3, and the one before that was duke nukem forever. I never finished playing doom 3 and quake 4 because I was half way through the games when my hard disk failed. So I can fall back on them if I am bored.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Grampa Murked U said:


> I've seen the new consoles running first hand and they look just as good as any current pc.



So have I, and no they don't.

The thing is, there are two sides to the equation. Call of Duty X will look "just as good" on the consoles, because it's written for consoles and ported. It is rendered down to console levels.

Both the XBox One (dumb name) and the PS4 use AMD's Jaguar CPU with onboard graphics. It's a good chip, and the GPU is solid, roughly equivalent to an Radeon 6870 in performance at clock. The PS4 adds GDDR-5 memory, which will help. 

The 8 core design shows that both Sony and Microsoft are concentrating on media abilities as much or more than they are games. As you noted earlier, most games use 2 to 3 cores due to the complexity of OOOE (out of order execution) that is involved in multi-threading.

So it comes down to horsepower. The Jaguar is a good processor, but performs a couple of generations behind the flagship GeForce 690 and Radeon 7990 dedicated GPU's.

Also note that BOTH of these consoles are closer to PC's than they are their predecessors. These are PC components and the Xbox is running Windows 8.


----------



## Dajjal

Grampa Murked U said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half Life 3 will probably be a launch title on the SteamBox when it is released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groan! that's the first I have heard of a SteamBox. I just looked it up on the Internet and got the general idea. I was planning on building a new PC next year, but it looks like there is no point if all the games are going to run on SteamBox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out the video of the controller. Looks a little weird with no sticks
Click to expand...


Blast! I don't like the look of the controller. I am a PC player that is used to configuring my personalized keyboard, and using the mouse. I do not want to have to start learning to use my thumbs.


----------



## XPostFacto

Dajjal said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no one particular game, though I suppose Half-Life stands out. I can't install it anymore, since I have Windows 8 and it keeps complaining that the CD is missing, while it is still in the reader.
> 
> I like Oblivion, Skyrim, Fallout 3, Fallout New Vegas, all the Crysis games, Borderlands, Borderlands 2.
> 
> I just tried Grand Theft Auto IV, and found it to be trash. It is next to impossible to drive a car with a keyboard, and the game play is tedious. I regret buying it, but at $14.96, I didn't lose out too badly. I know that I won't be buying GTA V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably find a no cd crack on the internet. if you don't mind risking getting a trojan horse with it.
> 
> I am still waiting to hear of Half Life 3, but I think it is smokeware.
> 
> It seems that everyone is playing on playstations and x box nowdays, and the games manufacturers are not bothering to produce games for the PC.
Click to expand...

 
Since my local Walmart and Best Buy don't seem to be carrying too many PC games, I went down to the local Gamestop store. It was the same way, hardly any PC games but tons of console games. When I asked the clerk what was the problem with PC games, he said that all I had to do was download any game I wanted from Steam or Origin. That's not an option for me since I have Hughesnet Satellite which caps my daily download limit to 250 megabytes. Of course, I can get up at 2 AM and from then until 7 AM, I am free to download as much as I want. The only problem is that my download speed is only averaging 100 kilobytes per second so it took me two days to download all the updates and DLC content for Skyrim. 

I don't intend to buy any consoles because like some other posters have said, I don't want to learn how to sword fight with my thumbs. I use certain keyboard keys and my mouse, and that's the only way I play games. I guess I will have to give up on games and just play chess or solitaire. Lately, I am back to playing Oblivion because you don't have to go through Steam, which I hate.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be running Windows 8. I have been able to play all the old games in Windows 8 with the exception of Half-Life, which doesn't recognize my cd reader and keeps telling me that I need to insert the disk. GTA IV was rather tricky to install but I made it work.
> 
> The way I make these games work is to go into the setup file on the CD, right click the file and go into the compatibility function. Scroll down and set it for Windows 7. Now, GTA IV wouldn't work when I used Windows 7 so I backtracked and clicked Windows Vista Service Pack 2, and it worked then.
> 
> I have an Intel Q94 quad core processor, and all these old games play wonderfully. I have 8 gigs of DD2 RAM, and my system is quite fast. I still see no reason to update my system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have Half Life 2? If so, pick up the (free) Black Mesa mod and you can play Half Life using the Source Engine.
> 
> Black Mesa: Re-visit the world that started the Half-Life continuum
Click to expand...


I have Half-Life 2 and played it on my old PC with XP. I am trying to play the original Half-Life game that started it all. I can install the game, and I believe the game would play except for the fact that it doesn't recognize that the CD is in the reader so quits on me.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> I have Half-Life 2 and played it on my old PC with XP. I am trying to play the original Half-Life game that started it all. I can install the game, and I believe the game would play except for the fact that it doesn't recognize that the CD is in the reader so quits on me.



Black Mesa is Half Life 1 - using the HL2 engine. It would solve your problem.


----------



## XPostFacto

Grampa Murked U said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Skyrim supports only two cores. I don´t think Bethesda needs to licence another developer´s engine, but they could invest more work in the PC versions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their core (GameBryo) goes back to 1997 - 16 years.
> 
> They get away with it because they make good games, and the consoles are so outdated that no one notices on them.
> 
> The new consoles will reach 2008 PC levels for graphics, so they will need a modern engine to compete.
> 
> The Epic (Unreal) and Crytec engines seem to be the most popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the new consoles running first hand and they look just as good as any current pc.
Click to expand...


What console would you recommend? I know one friend who wouldn't have anything other than an Xbox while others say PS4 is the way to go. I have looked at the games, and it looks like the games are created for all the major game console players, and it probably doesn't matter which console I would get.

I originally started out with the old Atari console back in the late 70's long before PC's were a household item.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Half-Life 2 and played it on my old PC with XP. I am trying to play the original Half-Life game that started it all. I can install the game, and I believe the game would play except for the fact that it doesn't recognize that the CD is in the reader so quits on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Mesa is Half Life 1 - using the HL2 engine. It would solve your problem.
Click to expand...


Thanks, I will have to check that out.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably find a no cd crack on the internet. if you don't mind risking getting a trojan horse with it.
> 
> I am still waiting to hear of Half Life 3, but I think it is smokeware.
> 
> It seems that everyone is playing on playstations and x box nowdays, and the games manufacturers are not bothering to produce games for the PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also register the game on Steam and it will remove the need for a CD.
Click to expand...


That's a no no. That's why I'm playing Fallout 3 and Oblivion. No Steam account required. Since my latest hard drive crash, I haven't reloaded any of my old games that were connected with Steam. I do keep Steam updated, but that's all.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> That's a no no. That's why I'm playing Fallout 3 and Oblivion. No Steam account required. Since my latest hard drive crash, I haven't reloaded any of my old games that were connected with Steam. I do keep Steam updated, but that's all.



Personally, I love Steam.

Cheap, easy, accessible.

My games are on any machine I want them on. If a drive crashes, I just download - no worry of lost CD Keys or other nonsense.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a no no. That's why I'm playing Fallout 3 and Oblivion. No Steam account required. Since my latest hard drive crash, I haven't reloaded any of my old games that were connected with Steam. I do keep Steam updated, but that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I love Steam.
> 
> Cheap, easy, accessible.
> 
> My games are on any machine I want them on. If a drive crashes, I just download - no worry of lost CD Keys or other nonsense.
Click to expand...


I probably would agree with you if I had a decent internet connection, but being located in a rural area has its drawbacks, but I wouldn't trade it for anything. So I suffer.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

XPostFacto said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their core (GameBryo) goes back to 1997 - 16 years.
> 
> They get away with it because they make good games, and the consoles are so outdated that no one notices on them.
> 
> The new consoles will reach 2008 PC levels for graphics, so they will need a modern engine to compete.
> 
> The Epic (Unreal) and Crytec engines seem to be the most popular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the new consoles running first hand and they look just as good as any current pc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What console would you recommend? I know one friend who wouldn't have anything other than an Xbox while others say PS4 is the way to go. I have looked at the games, and it looks like the games are created for all the major game console players, and it probably doesn't matter which console I would get.
> 
> I originally started out with the old Atari console back in the late 70's long before PC's were a household item.
Click to expand...


Depends on what types of games you prefer. Shooters have always been better on xbox but with improvements to the dual shock it may be a wash. My guess is it will be a wash this gen but I much prefer the configuration of the xbox controller.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Uncensored2008 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the new consoles running first hand and they look just as good as any current pc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So have I, and no they don't.
> 
> The thing is, there are two sides to the equation. Call of Duty X will look "just as good" on the consoles, because it's written for consoles and ported. It is rendered down to console levels.
> 
> Both the XBox One (dumb name) and the PS4 use AMD's Jaguar CPU with onboard graphics. It's a good chip, and the GPU is solid, roughly equivalent to an Radeon 6870 in performance at clock. The PS4 adds GDDR-5 memory, which will help.
> 
> The 8 core design shows that both Sony and Microsoft are concentrating on media abilities as much or more than they are games. As you noted earlier, most games use 2 to 3 cores due to the complexity of OOOE (out of order execution) that is involved in multi-threading.
> 
> So it comes down to horsepower. The Jaguar is a good processor, but performs a couple of generations behind the flagship GeForce 690 and Radeon 7990 dedicated GPU's.
> 
> Also note that BOTH of these consoles are closer to PC's than they are their predecessors. These are PC components and the Xbox is running Windows 8.
Click to expand...


Actually yes, they do. Unless you're playing on a 3000.00 rig.

I have Metro Last light on both PC and console and there is virtually no difference. Course I don't waste thousands of dollars on ridiculous upgrades that require constant tweaking depending on what game your playing. Besides that I've never been a graphics whore. The game play is what makes a good game not the Shiney sparkles of the graphics. Some of my favorite games had terrible graphics.


----------



## Dajjal

Since I found out there is going to be a steambox, I am not buying anything.
Neither a console or a new computer. I am going to wait it out and see what happens next year. In the meantime I will check out what games I can download from steam.
Only problem I will have is I am still using windows xp with two gigs of ram.
Reading this thread has been useful, thanks.


----------



## XPostFacto

Dajjal said:


> Since I found out there is going to be a steambox, I am not buying anything.
> Neither a console or a new computer. I am going to wait it out and see what happens next year. In the meantime I will check out what games I can download from steam.
> Only problem I will have is I am still using windows xp with two gigs of ram.
> Reading this thread has been useful, thanks.



You know Microsoft is pulling all support for XP in May 2014? It definitely sounds like you need to build a new PC. If you want to build cheap, you can still get the motherboard I have, the ASUS P5Q with DDR2 RAM. My system is outdated by today's standards but with 8 gigs of RAM and a decent graphics card, it still plays the big games. It flies with CRYSIS 3.

Check out this site. You can get some barebone packages that will save you some money.

Barebone, Barebones, Barebone Computer System Kit, PC at TigerDirect.com

Now, I got most of my PC parts from the below site:

Newegg.com - Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, and More!


----------



## XPostFacto

I would get a console, but my wife likes her TV so I wouldn't be able to use the 40 inch Sony, or I would be looking at a rough marriage ahead. I could finally be able to find a use for the old Sony CRT TV. It does have video game inputs.


----------



## Dajjal

I just tried to log into Steam, but it gives an error message. Bummer!

I have not played any steam games for months, but it accepted my password then gave an error message.
It says there may be something wrong with my internet connection or the steam network.
Well it ain't my Internet connection, so I will try again tommorrow to see if it is steam causing the problem.


----------



## Dajjal

XPostFacto said:


> I would get a console, but my wife likes her TV so I wouldn't be able to use the 40 inch Sony, or I would be looking at a rough marriage ahead. I could finally be able to find a use for the old Sony CRT TV. It does have video game inputs.



I have a 32 inch 3d tv that I could use as a monitor, at the moment I am using a 19inch lcd for my computer.


----------



## XPostFacto

My 20 inch Sony monitor died on me, but I bought a capacitor package so this winter I will be repairing it. I was forced to go out and buy a cheap Vizio 23 inch monitor, but I can't complain. It has worked quite well for the last year or so. I  don't like the Vizio's flimsy push buttons. I just connect the monitor to a command center and use the command center's buttons to turn it on or off.


----------



## XPostFacto

Try Steam again. I just got in.


----------



## XPostFacto

The last good game I was playing before my hard drive crash was Dead Island, Riptide. The graphics were so extreme, that I was heating my room with my PC. That is a tough game when you first start out because you can't find any guns. You have to use knives, sticks, and machetes. After you become so high up the level, when you can find a gun or any ammo, you prefer to use melee weapons, instead. It is definitely an unusual game.


----------



## Dajjal

XPostFacto said:


> Try Steam again. I just got in.



No go! but I will keep trying.


----------



## Dajjal

XPostFacto said:


> The last good game I was playing before my hard drive crash was Dead Island, Riptide. The graphics were so extreme, that I was heating my room with my PC. That is a tough game when you first start out because you can't find any guns. You have to use knives, sticks, and machetes. After you become so high up the level, when you can find a gun or any ammo, you prefer to use melee weapons, instead. It is definitely an unusual game.



I enjoyed serious sam, 1, 2 and 3. They start with using things like a sledge hammer
There are so many enemies that it is easy to run out of ammo, so you often have to fall back on the hammer.


----------



## XPostFacto

I played a demo for Serious Sam. Later I picked up the game, Pain Killer, where you die and end up in Purgatory. You're just not quite good enough to get into Heaven so you have to earn your way up by killing demons for God. The good part of that game is that you have no friendlies to get caught in the crossfire. You are told at the beginning of the game, "if it moves, kill it." That is a romp of a game, but the boss sections are extremely tough. It's a first person shooter and well worth it.


----------



## XPostFacto

Steam does have some nice looking games, but I am relegated to just window shopping. My satellite system caps me unless I want to wait until the early morning hours to download something. I envy the folks with their sophisticated broadband connections, but that's the choice I made living in the remote areas.


----------



## Dajjal

XPostFacto said:


> I played a demo for Serious Sam. Later I picked up the game, Pain Killer, where you die and end up in Purgatory. You're just not quite good enough to get into Heaven so you have to earn your way up by killing demons for God. The good part of that game is that you have no friendlies to get caught in the crossfire. You are told at the beginning of the game, "if it moves, kill it." That is a romp of a game, but the boss sections are extremely tough. It's a first person shooter and well worth it.



Pain Killer sounds like my type of game, although I get a bit pissed off if I am stuck because I cannot kill a boss. I usually end up using a cheat. I did not use any cheats in serious sam 3 because I used strategy, like running away. But I could not finish the final big boss and gave up.

Well there was no place to hide, and loads of enemies firing rockets at you from all directions, as well as huge blasts from the boss. I could not survive.


----------



## Dajjal

XPostFacto said:


> Steam does have some nice looking games, but I am relegated to just window shopping. My satellite system caps me unless I want to wait until the early morning hours to download something. I envy the folks with their sophisticated broadband connections, but that's the choice I made living in the remote areas.



I am only on ethernet connection, because I did not fit a radio card when I built my computer. So I get about 1 megabyte a second on a good day. So it takes a while to download several gigabytes.

Damma yamma, while trouble shooting steam on their web site I see it says that radio connections are not suitable for online gaming anyway. So it looks like my ethernet connection is the way to go.

Still  cannot connect to steam though.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Dajjal said:


> Since I found out there is going to be a steambox, I am not buying anything.
> Neither a console or a new computer. I am going to wait it out and see what happens next year. In the meantime I will check out what games I can download from steam.
> Only problem I will have is I am still using windows xp with two gigs of ram.
> Reading this thread has been useful, thanks.


I was going to get a SteamBox but after seeing the controller with haptic thumb pads I dunno. I'll have to demo the unit first to see how awkward it is.


----------



## Dajjal

Grampa Murked U said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I found out there is going to be a steambox, I am not buying anything.
> Neither a console or a new computer. I am going to wait it out and see what happens next year. In the meantime I will check out what games I can download from steam.
> Only problem I will have is I am still using windows xp with two gigs of ram.
> Reading this thread has been useful, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to get a SteamBox but after seeing the controller with haptic thumb pads I dunno. I'll have to demo the unit first to see how awkward it is.
Click to expand...


Yes, I had the same idea. I might go to a big store where you can try before you buy.

I am not going to make any decisions any time soon though, its a project for next year.

I also wonder if my 32 inch TV is going to work with consoles, because it is not totally high definition. It says in the manual that it is. 1366x768 pixels.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

If it has HDMI inputs you'll be fine. If not you may need an adapter


----------



## Dajjal

Grampa Murked U said:


> If it has HOME inputs you'll be fine. If not you may need an adapter



It has a computer input socket, and a scart socket.


----------



## Dajjal

I got steam working. I uninstalled and reinstalled it, and it worked.

Just one snag, I lost Black Mesa, and I was only half way through it.


----------



## XPostFacto

Grampa Murked U said:


> If it has HDMI inputs you'll be fine. If not you may need an adapter



Don't these consoles support RCA ports, anymore? If it's HDMI, that would mess me up using my old analog 20 inch TV.


----------



## Dajjal

XPostFacto said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it has HDMI inputs you'll be fine. If not you may need an adapter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these consoles support RCA ports, anymore? If it's HDMI, that would mess me up using my old analog 20 inch TV.
Click to expand...


Forewarned is forearmed. At least you know you might have a problem, and you can look into it.

I have 3 HDMI sockets and a USB socket on my digital  3DTV so I figure it will be ok. 
It would be fun to play games in 3D. Or simulated 3D, because my TV will convert any picture into 3D.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

XPostFacto said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it has HDMI inputs you'll be fine. If not you may need an adapter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these consoles support RCA ports, anymore? If it's HDMI, that would mess me up using my old analog 20 inch TV.
Click to expand...


I don't believe they do anymore. In fact the Xbox One also has an HDMI pass through so you can control your cable with voice commands and air gestures


----------



## IrwinWaterfie

I often spend my spare time in playing games on my PC  and thus I don't get bored. I have a big collection of games and I like most racing games. taxi driver is one of my favorite games and I like to play it again and again to earn more dollars.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it has HDMI inputs you'll be fine. If not you may need an adapter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these consoles support RCA ports, anymore? If it's HDMI, that would mess me up using my old analog 20 inch TV.
Click to expand...


With all due respect, the cost of running a 20" CRT is higher than the replacement cost for LCD.

Here is a 32" LCD for $150.

Element ELCFW329 32 Class LCD HDTV - 720p, 60Hz, 3x HDMI (Refurbished) at TigerDirect.com

Cathode Ray Tubes are energy hogs, they suck up electricity. If you run the thing 4 hours a day, the LCD will pay for itself in lower power costs in 6 months.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it has HDMI inputs you'll be fine. If not you may need an adapter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these consoles support RCA ports, anymore? If it's HDMI, that would mess me up using my old analog 20 inch TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect, the cost of running a 20" CRT is higher than the replacement cost for LCD.
> 
> Here is a 32" LCD for $150.
> 
> Element ELCFW329 32 Class LCD HDTV - 720p, 60Hz, 3x HDMI (Refurbished) at TigerDirect.com
> 
> Cathode Ray Tubes are energy hogs, they suck up electricity. If you run the thing 4 hours a day, the LCD will pay for itself in lower power costs in 6 months.
Click to expand...


Just looked at Xbox 360 at Best Buy yesterday. It would appear that I also need an internet connection to connect to the box. I wouldn't be able to play the Xbox in the living room, anyway with the 40 inch Sony. My only internet connection is in my computer room. So, if I'm to switch to consoles, not only will I be spending money for a console and games but will have to fork out more money for a TV, and where to put it? My computer room is already cluttered as it is. I think I will hold out as long as possible with PC games.


----------



## Moonglow

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it has HDMI inputs you'll be fine. If not you may need an adapter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these consoles support RCA ports, anymore? If it's HDMI, that would mess me up using my old analog 20 inch TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect, the cost of running a 20" CRT is higher than the replacement cost for LCD.
> 
> Here is a 32" LCD for $150.
> 
> Element ELCFW329 32 Class LCD HDTV - 720p, 60Hz, 3x HDMI (Refurbished) at TigerDirect.com
> 
> Cathode Ray Tubes are energy hogs, they suck up electricity. If you run the thing 4 hours a day, the LCD will pay for itself in lower power costs in 6 months.
Click to expand...


and they get very hot.


----------



## Moonglow

XPostFacto said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these consoles support RCA ports, anymore? If it's HDMI, that would mess me up using my old analog 20 inch TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, the cost of running a 20" CRT is higher than the replacement cost for LCD.
> 
> Here is a 32" LCD for $150.
> 
> Element ELCFW329 32 Class LCD HDTV - 720p, 60Hz, 3x HDMI (Refurbished) at TigerDirect.com
> 
> Cathode Ray Tubes are energy hogs, they suck up electricity. If you run the thing 4 hours a day, the LCD will pay for itself in lower power costs in 6 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just looked at Xbox 360 at Best Buy yesterday. It would appear that I also need an internet connection to connect to the box. I wouldn't be able to play the Xbox in the living room, anyway with the 40 inch Sony. My only internet connection is in my computer room. So, if I'm to switch to consoles, not only will I be spending money for a console and games but will have to fork out more money for a TV, and where to put it? My computer room is already cluttered as it is. I think I will hold out as long as possible with PC games.
Click to expand...


Hang it on the wall.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Moonglow said:


> and they get very hot.



You're taking electrons and firing them at high speed to excite phosphorus - yep, that's going to get hot.

CRT's are obsolete technology.


----------



## Stashman

Though not really a game I would say Second Life is pretty cool indeed. Nothing could ever beat the old arcade games IMO. StashMan showing his age!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Stashman said:


> Though not really a game I would say Second Life is pretty cool indeed. Nothing could ever beat the old arcade games IMO. StashMan showing his age!



Spend a month playing Fallout 3 and tell me that....


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> and they get very hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're taking electrons and firing them at high speed to excite phosphorus - yep, that's going to get hot.
> 
> CRT's are obsolete technology.
Click to expand...


Back before I retired, my old office was always cold. The heat never worked too well. Having those old CRT's came in quite handy. You didn't need a heater with enough of them fired up. I remember when we all updated to LCD 20 inch monitors. I think the temperature dropped 10 degrees.


----------



## XPostFacto

You guys got me convinced. I'm glad we had this discussion. I will not be buying any kind of console because it will be too expensive, having to buy another LCD TV as well. So, I won't be wasting any of America's valuable energy by running an old CRT TV. I hope you folks won't mind that the TV in my kitchen that I watch morning and evening for the news is a CRT. I promise, though that it's not on more than 30 minutes in the morning and in the evening, so I guess I'm good.


----------



## XPostFacto

IrwinWaterfie said:


> I often spend my spare time in playing games on my PC  and thus I don't get bored. I have a big collection of games and I like most racing games. taxi driver is one of my favorite games and I like to play it again and again to earn more dollars.



I just bought a copy of GTA IV for $15 so I'm not out much, but I think the game sucks. I'm having a hard time driving with the keyboard and staying within traffic lanes while not hitting pedestrians or rear ending cops. I have tried to do that first real car chase where you're after some guy for roughing up your cousin. For the life of me, I can't catch the guy because I always wreck the car. It looks like I will need one of those interfaces that has the steering wheel and gas pedal, and that's only assuming that they still sell those rigs. Things have changed a lot after they came out with all the gaming consoles.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

I play Civil War II from AGEOD/Matrix games, Advanced Tactics Gold from Matrix games and War in Europe from Decision games. Have more war games but those are the three I play the most.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> I just bought a copy of GTA IV for $15 so I'm not out much, but I think the game sucks. I'm having a hard time driving with the keyboard and staying within traffic lanes while not hitting pedestrians or rear ending cops. I have tried to do that first real car chase where you're after some guy for roughing up your cousin. For the life of me, I can't catch the guy because I always wreck the car. It looks like I will need one of those interfaces that has the steering wheel and gas pedal, and that's only assuming that they still sell those rigs. Things have changed a lot after they came out with all the gaming consoles.



Honestly, I did fine with the keyboard driving in GTA IV. The trick is to tap the WASD keys - don't go too fast and don't use the break much.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a copy of GTA IV for $15 so I'm not out much, but I think the game sucks. I'm having a hard time driving with the keyboard and staying within traffic lanes while not hitting pedestrians or rear ending cops. I have tried to do that first real car chase where you're after some guy for roughing up your cousin. For the life of me, I can't catch the guy because I always wreck the car. It looks like I will need one of those interfaces that has the steering wheel and gas pedal, and that's only assuming that they still sell those rigs. Things have changed a lot after they came out with all the gaming consoles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I did fine with the keyboard driving in GTA IV. The trick is to tap the WASD keys - don't go too fast and don't use the break much.
Click to expand...


Can't you use a controller?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Grampa Murked U said:


> Can't you use a controller?



Sure, but I hate the damned things.

I have a G25 steering wheel that I use for serious racing games.  6 speed H pattern transmission, clutch and 360° wheel rotation.

But GTA was fine with the keyboard for me.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-963416-0403-G25-Racing-Wheel/dp/B000GP8448]Amazon.com: Logitech G25 Racing Wheel: Electronics[/ame]


----------



## XPostFacto

I just bought Space Marine, War Hammer. I was under the impression it was first person, but I was a little disappointed when I discovered it to be 3rd person. Well, my disappointment didn't last long. I soon got the hang of it and have found the game to be a lot of fun, though I don't like the idea that I can't save anywhere I want. It's one of those games where your progress is saved along certain checkpoints. I find myself having to repeat the same scenario, over and over until I can keep from getting killed. I'm just playing on the normal level. If I had played at the hardest level, I probably would die every time I'd play the game.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a copy of GTA IV for $15 so I'm not out much, but I think the game sucks. I'm having a hard time driving with the keyboard and staying within traffic lanes while not hitting pedestrians or rear ending cops. I have tried to do that first real car chase where you're after some guy for roughing up your cousin. For the life of me, I can't catch the guy because I always wreck the car. It looks like I will need one of those interfaces that has the steering wheel and gas pedal, and that's only assuming that they still sell those rigs. Things have changed a lot after they came out with all the gaming consoles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I did fine with the keyboard driving in GTA IV. The trick is to tap the WASD keys - don't go too fast and don't use the break much.
Click to expand...


I've driven vehicles using the keyboard in all the Far Cry games, Borderlands 1 and 2, but I find the confinement to stay within the lanes driving in a city to be more than difficult. Now, I didn't have a problem driving like a maniac on the Interstate, but the city streets, what a nightmare. I guess it doesn't help that I just don't like the entire feel of the game. I think all the profanity is unnecessary.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> I've driven vehicles using the keyboard in all the Far Cry games, Borderlands 1 and 2, but I find the confinement to stay within the lanes driving in a city to be more than difficult. Now, I didn't have a problem driving like a maniac on the Interstate, but the city streets, what a nightmare. I guess it doesn't help that I just don't like the entire feel of the game. I think all the profanity is unnecessary.



Far Cry 3 was a great game, one of the better ones out there.

The problem the the GTA games, War Hammer, Space Marine, et al. is that they are console ports. The moronic check point system is a console standard. So are the low res graphics. 

Build a PC game, then port it to the Consoles - and everything works nicely.


----------



## Sam133

Battlefield 4.............................:


----------



## XPostFacto

I stopped at Battlefield 2. I don't play online and the single player game is way too short. It also has the checkpoint type of save, which causes me to have to repeat the game over and over. That gets old. I just refuse to buy anymore of the Battlefield and Call of Duty games.

I'm looking at maybe buying some of the Assassin's Creed games. I know they are 3rd person shooters, but I hope the game has a way of saving my progress rather than the checkpoint system. It seems like all the games right now are set up that way. Borderlands and Borderlands 2 are set up that way, but their checkpoint system is a lot better than what I have encountered with the Battlefield games and Space Marine.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> I stopped at Battlefield 2. I don't play online and the single player game is way too short. It also has the checkpoint type of save, which causes me to have to repeat the game over and over. That gets old. I just refuse to buy anymore of the Battlefield and Call of Duty games.
> 
> I'm looking at maybe buying some of the Assassin's Creed games. I know they are 3rd person shooters, but I hope the game has a way of saving my progress rather than the checkpoint system. It seems like all the games right now are set up that way. Borderlands and Borderlands 2 are set up that way, but their checkpoint system is a lot better than what I have encountered with the Battlefield games and Space Marine.



Assasin's Creed uses check points.

Have you played the Elder Scrolls? Oblivion and Skyrim are both top notch. And yes, you can save any time you please.

What about Deus Ex: Human Revolution? Phenomenal game.

Also, the Witcher 2 is a great game, but does use check points. 

If you want to get sucked into a game for endless hours, then Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas are the ticket. You can save when you want. They are third or first person, your choice. Many RPG elements, but also shooters. They can be REALLY hard, but you can also avoid much of the combat if you like.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Bethesda games are a glitch ridden mess. I had to restart FNV 3 fucking times.


----------



## BDBoop

Still playing WoW.

And Candy Crush.


----------



## Politico

The last game I played was Hitman Blood Money. I have missed so much I wouldn't know where to start now.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bethesda games are a glitch ridden mess. I had to restart FNV 3 fucking times.



There were about a half-dozen tweaks that I had to apply to Fallout 3 - including disabling auto-saves. Once done, never had a problem.

With New Vegas, never had a problem in the first place.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped at Battlefield 2. I don't play online and the single player game is way too short. It also has the checkpoint type of save, which causes me to have to repeat the game over and over. That gets old. I just refuse to buy anymore of the Battlefield and Call of Duty games.
> 
> I'm looking at maybe buying some of the Assassin's Creed games. I know they are 3rd person shooters, but I hope the game has a way of saving my progress rather than the checkpoint system. It seems like all the games right now are set up that way. Borderlands and Borderlands 2 are set up that way, but their checkpoint system is a lot better than what I have encountered with the Battlefield games and Space Marine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assasin's Creed uses check points.
> 
> Have you played the Elder Scrolls? Oblivion and Skyrim are both top notch. And yes, you can save any time you please.
> 
> What about Deus Ex: Human Revolution? Phenomenal game.
> 
> Also, the Witcher 2 is a great game, but does use check points.
> 
> If you want to get sucked into a game for endless hours, then Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas are the ticket. You can save when you want. They are third or first person, your choice. Many RPG elements, but also shooters. They can be REALLY hard, but you can also avoid much of the combat if you like.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I have played Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas. It was Fallout 3 that got me interested to Play Oblivion. Then I migrated right over to Skyrim. I recently had to rebuild my system after experiencing a hard drive crash, so I have never reloaded New Vegas or Skyrim. With Skyrim, there is a sizable download, about 8 gbytes with all the DLC's I bought and with my present satellite system, would be a 2 day download. 

That's bad news about Assassins' Creed, but I will probably buy it anyway.

 I also was playing Far Cry 3, but I didn't like it too much. It also had the checkpoint system. I never could get out of the Boss section where you had to defeat the Ink Monster, and I even went to the Easy level, and still got my butt handed to me. I gave it up. I fear I am going to have to give up Space Marine because I am at the boss level where I have to kill Grimskull the boss Ork, and I'm having immense problems. 

I tire of games with impossible bosses. I have never understood why game designers don't realize this about bosses. The last remake game of Wolfenstein had so many bosses that I would cheat and put myself on God mode just to get through those sections. There is no way to cheat with Space Marine so I am stuck.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bethesda games are a glitch ridden mess. I had to restart FNV 3 fucking times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were about a half-dozen tweaks that I had to apply to Fallout 3 - including disabling auto-saves. Once done, never had a problem.
> 
> With New Vegas, never had a problem in the first place.
Click to expand...


I never had any problems with any of the Fallout games. Now Borderlands 2 has an annoying habit of just freezing in place, which means a hard shutdown.


----------



## XPostFacto

Does World of Warcraft have a single player option or is it multiplayer, only? Also, is it first person, 3rd or just some type of RPG? I have often wondered about that game, but didn't want to commit to it until I found out more. 

I recently purchased GTA IV and was very disappointed.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Uncensored2008 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bethesda games are a glitch ridden mess. I had to restart FNV 3 fucking times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were about a half-dozen tweaks that I had to apply to Fallout 3 - including disabling auto-saves. Once done, never had a problem.
> 
> With New Vegas, never had a problem in the first place.
Click to expand...


30 hours into NV and I got a corrupted save file. Talk about raging. I never played it again. 

On Skyrim my character glitches into his stealth roll animation 20 hours in. Couldn't walk normally.  Did start that one over.

If I could just remember to save frequently I could avoid a lot of the headaches.  Sadly I get so immersed I forget.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

XPostFacto said:


> Does World of Warcraft have a single player option or is it multiplayer, only? Also, is it first person, 3rd or just some type of RPG? I have often wondered about that game, but didn't want to commit to it until I found out more.
> 
> I recently purchased GTA IV and was very disappointed.



WOW is online only and a pay to play. Screw that.

Play rift. It's free to play


----------



## Uncensored2008

Grampa Murked U said:


> 30 hours into NV and I got a corrupted save file. Talk about raging. I never played it again.
> 
> On Skyrim my character glitches into his stealth roll animation 20 hours in. Couldn't walk normally.  Did start that one over.
> 
> If I could just remember to save frequently I could avoid a lot of the headaches.  Sadly I get so immersed I forget.



Did you you try one of the other saves? FNV did three auto-saves. I recall having one corrupt on me once, but just loaded the prior save and went on.

Never had any issues with Skyrim. I bought that one late - which often helps. It was fully patched (and I only paid $10.)

Steam has spoiled me - I won't pay more than $20 for any game. I really want Rome II - but will not pay $60 for it. I might have to wait a year, but it will drop to $20 at some point!


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> Does World of Warcraft have a single player option or is it multiplayer, only? Also, is it first person, 3rd or just some type of RPG? I have often wondered about that game, but didn't want to commit to it until I found out more.
> 
> I recently purchased GTA IV and was very disappointed.



You might try Torchlight II - it's got a good single player game - and no monthly extortion fee. Done by the makers of Diablo and Diablo II.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Right now I'm playing Battlefield 4 but on console. The mode Defuse is sacking the free hours out of my life.


----------



## Bleipriester

This will be a long Battlefield night...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I rented Call Of Duty Ghosts. The best maps ever in a cod since 3. Sadly they butchered the play llists.Removed 10 of the most popular modes.


----------



## Bleipriester

Grampa Murked U said:


> Right now I'm playing Battlefield 4 but on console. The mode Defuse is sacking the free hours out of my life.


Youre wasting your precious time playing Battlefield on console?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Bleipriester said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm playing Battlefield 4 but on console. The mode Defuse is sacking the free hours out of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre wasting your precious time playing Battlefield on console?
Click to expand...


I don't like shooters on a keyboard.  The new consoles offer 64 player matches. Besides that the mode I play is a forced low player count because the maps are not designed for that many players.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Besides that I have Battlefield 3 on PC and other than more players there is no difference. PC elitists like to think so but I have and play both and that is the only difference. 

I don't care about graphics. If the game play is good that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Bleipriester

Grampa Murked U said:


> Besides that I have Battlefield 3 on PC and other than more players there is no difference. PC elitists like to think so but I have and play both and that is the only difference.
> 
> I don't care about graphics. If the game play is good that's all that matters to me.


Its the gamepad. How to play shooter with a gamepad? We should try a test and create a match with one team using gamepads and the other keyboards and mouses.

Yeah, and its the low frame rate of 30 with drops that allows no fast movements anyway. And its the Graphics that isn´t HD or detailed. And its the 32 Player limitation, sure. Its just the whole fucking 7 years old box which is just not made to run modern games like BF.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Bleipriester said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that I have Battlefield 3 on PC and other than more players there is no difference. PC elitists like to think so but I have and play both and that is the only difference.
> 
> I don't care about graphics. If the game play is good that's all that matters to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Its the gamepad. How to play shooter with a gamepad? We should try a test and create a match with one team using gamepads and the other keyboards and mouses.
> 
> Yeah, and its the low frame rate of 30 with drops that allows no fast movements anyway. And its the Graphics that isn´t HD or detailed. And its the 32 Player limitation, sure. Its just the whole fucking 7 years old box which is just not made to run modern games like BF.
Click to expand...


Dude get with the times.  The new consoles come out in a week. It's 720 to 1080P depending on the sysyem. The 720 console gets up scaled to 1080 and the player limit is 64 not 32 or whatever. The frame rate is 60 FPS and on my pc games that run at 110 are no different than anything above 40 on console. 

Besides that gaming is about the fun and enjoyment not some stupid specs


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

My favorite pc only game at the moment is Day Z. Although I suck at it lol


----------



## Bleipriester

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that I have Battlefield 3 on PC and other than more players there is no difference. PC elitists like to think so but I have and play both and that is the only difference.
> 
> I don't care about graphics. If the game play is good that's all that matters to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Its the gamepad. How to play shooter with a gamepad? We should try a test and create a match with one team using gamepads and the other keyboards and mouses.
> 
> Yeah, and its the low frame rate of 30 with drops that allows no fast movements anyway. And its the Graphics that isn´t HD or detailed. And its the 32 Player limitation, sure. Its just the whole fucking 7 years old box which is just not made to run modern games like BF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude get with the times.  The new consoles come out in a week. It's 720 to 1080P depending on the sysyem. The 720 console gets up scaled to 1080 and the player limit is 64 not 32 or whatever. The frame rate is 60 FPS and on my pc games that run at 110 are no different than anything above 40 on console.
> 
> Besides that gaming is about the fun and enjoyment not some stupid specs
Click to expand...

Its isn´t about specs. It is about old consoles pulling down the quality of PC games. That´s over with the new consoles for a few years.

Look at this, a game made for PC and then ported to console and not the other way round: Crysis.

Crysis, PC, Cryengine 2, 2007:






200 % Zoom:






Crysis, XBOX360, Cryengine 3, 2011:





200 % Zoom:


----------



## XPostFacto

Grampa Murked U said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bethesda games are a glitch ridden mess. I had to restart FNV 3 fucking times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were about a half-dozen tweaks that I had to apply to Fallout 3 - including disabling auto-saves. Once done, never had a problem.
> 
> With New Vegas, never had a problem in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 30 hours into NV and I got a corrupted save file. Talk about raging. I never played it again.
> 
> On Skyrim my character glitches into his stealth roll animation 20 hours in. Couldn't walk normally.  Did start that one over.
> 
> If I could just remember to save frequently I could avoid a lot of the headaches.  Sadly I get so immersed I forget.
Click to expand...


I had a corrupted save file in Skyrim, but I just went back to an earlier save. Just remember don't do the quick save so much. Use the real saves, otherwise you could put yourself in quite a pickle. I have played Skyrim over and over about 20 times, each time with a different character. I'd install it again, but it's too much of a hassle waiting for Steam to push its mandatory updates. My satellite system won't allow that.


----------



## XPostFacto

I was finally able to set Space Marine on the easiest level and went back through the area where I fight the boss. I'm still getting my head handed to me. This is where I say good bye to an otherwise good game that had a lot of potential until I encountered the unbeatable boss. That's what happened to me with Far Cry 3. I gave up with the boss. 

I remember a similar issue with Quake 4. You would go into a room and defeat the boss, but with limited health and very little ammo, you'd enter another room, only to run into another boss, and a boss after that. I cheated by giving myself unlimited ammo and health packs and went from there. 

At least in Skyrim, there are places to hide behind when fighting a boss.

 There are no places to hide in Space Marine and you are constantly attacked by the boss as well as hordes of Orks. The game is decidedly anti-player.


----------



## XPostFacto

All the Crysis games were good games.But then Crysis 2 and 3 became nothing but linear walk throughs. The open world was taken away from both games. Crysis 3 was extremely short, too, and in my opinion lacked any repeatable gameplay. Once I finished it, that was it 
I didn't finish the last boss scene. I got sick of it. I lost it all with the crash, and I have no desire to reload it.


----------



## Politico

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that I have Battlefield 3 on PC and other than more players there is no difference. PC elitists like to think so but I have and play both and that is the only difference.
> 
> I don't care about graphics. If the game play is good that's all that matters to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Its the gamepad. How to play shooter with a gamepad? We should try a test and create a match with one team using gamepads and the other keyboards and mouses.
> 
> Yeah, and its the low frame rate of 30 with drops that allows no fast movements anyway. And its the Graphics that isn´t HD or detailed. And its the 32 Player limitation, sure. Its just the whole fucking 7 years old box which is just not made to run modern games like BF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude get with the times.  The new consoles come out in a week. It's 720 to 1080P depending on the sysyem. The 720 console gets up scaled to 1080 and the player limit is 64 not 32 or whatever. The frame rate is 60 FPS and on my pc games that run at 110 are no different than anything above 40 on console.
> 
> Besides that gaming is about the fun and enjoyment not some stupid specs
Click to expand...


Not tomentiuon the ones I see look no different than they always have. I mean jeez you'd think it would have advanced further by now. Sure the game play may be better. But they stil;l can't get something simple like hands correct.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> All the Crysis games were good games.But then Crysis 2 and 3 became nothing but linear walk throughs. The open world was taken away from both games. Crysis 3 was extremely short, too, and in my opinion lacked any repeatable gameplay. Once I finished it, that was it
> I didn't finish the last boss scene. I got sick of it. I lost it all with the crash, and I have no desire to reload it.


While Cysis is an Enthusiast-Game in all fields, such like AI, Graphics, Physics and difficulty, Crysis 2 and 3 are mainstream games.


 Since 2007


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I had Crysis 1 and outside of looking great it did nothing else special. 

You guys are looking at things from a nostalgic point of view.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The best game of the last 5 years for me was the last of us. And it was on the PS3. Amazing game


----------



## XPostFacto

In Crysis I liked the combat with the North Koreans but hated the alien sequences, which became the mainstay for all the subsequent games. That part about being caught in the belly of that ship floating around with all the space junk was annoyng. It was great to finally get out of that part.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> All the Crysis games were good games.But then Crysis 2 and 3 became nothing but linear walk throughs. The open world was taken away from both games. Crysis 3 was extremely short, too, and in my opinion lacked any repeatable gameplay. Once I finished it, that was it
> I didn't finish the last boss scene. I got sick of it. I lost it all with the crash, and I have no desire to reload it.



That's because they became console games.

This is my complaint, not only do consoles have shit graphics, the games are dumbed down to appeal to the Jr. High crowd.

Crysis was a masterpiece. Yes, I hated the part in the cave, but I muddled through it. The early game against the Koreans was phenomenal. I thought Warhead was top notch as well.

Crysis two was a massive let down for me. When I got the game, it looked like utter crap. DX9 and low res. I really didn't like it.

6 months after release, Crytek released a DX11 patch with a MASSIVE high resolution texture pack - this got Crysis 2 up to the original Crysis level as far as visuals. It was still an inferior game to the first, but it at least looked good.

I haven't bothered with Crysis 3, if it goes on sale for $10 I might, but otherwise won't.

I will say that I LOVED Far Cry 3 - talk about beautiful graphics! And I loved the game play. A sandbox game with a lot of solid quests, which could be completed in any order, or skipped if you didn't like them. First time I got stalked by a tiger, I was really into it. It was big, mean, and stealthy.  Taking over the bad guy camps was always a blast.

Really, I loved that game. I'm not sure what boss fight you're speaking of? You fight Vaas, but he isn't really that hard. The weird temple thing is the hardest part, but I didn't find it all that difficult either.


----------



## XPostFacto

I lost interest in getting killed so many times trying to fight the ink monster at the temple. Then the whole PC went belly up, and I never bothered reinstalling it.

I played Far Cry 2, but it got old using the entire magazine to bring down some bandit. It got where I just carried an M-60 wherever I went. You'd clear them out of the checkpoints, only to have to go back through the same checkpoint, and it was already filled with more bandits. There was never an end to the same scenario over and over. I liked the original Far Cry, and there was no substitute for that one.

I would love to be able to download a cheap game from Steam, but that's out for me. I am getting a new satellite system with more download allowances but even then there will be a cap of 10 gigs a month. I will still have to watch it.


----------



## Dajjal

XPostFacto said:


> I lost interest in getting killed so many times trying to fight the ink monster at the temple. Then the whole PC went belly up, and I never bothered reinstalling it.
> 
> I played Far Cry 2, but it got old using the entire magazine to bring down some bandit. It got where I just carried an M-60 wherever I went. You'd clear them out of the checkpoints, only to have to go back through the same checkpoint, and it was already filled with more bandits. There was never an end to the same scenario over and over. I liked the original Far Cry, and there was no substitute for that one.
> 
> I would love to be able to download a cheap game from Steam, but that's out for me. I am getting a new satellite system with more download allowances but even then there will be a cap of 10 gigs a month. I will still have to watch it.



Thats a bummer, I get 40gigs a month with BT, and if I exceed that they just charge more money, which does not bother me as long as I don't get cut off.

My favorite PC Game was Wolfenstein. I played it twice, and it was more fun the second time because I knew what I was doing. You find Gold and buy upgrades for your weapons and the second time I played it I purchased all the upgrades for the sniper rifle. Then it was easy to kill enemies by ambushing them from a roof top and sniping them. 
What can I say, I like sniping people.


----------



## XPostFacto

Dajjal said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lost interest in getting killed so many times trying to fight the ink monster at the temple. Then the whole PC went belly up, and I never bothered reinstalling it.
> 
> I played Far Cry 2, but it got old using the entire magazine to bring down some bandit. It got where I just carried an M-60 wherever I went. You'd clear them out of the checkpoints, only to have to go back through the same checkpoint, and it was already filled with more bandits. There was never an end to the same scenario over and over. I liked the original Far Cry, and there was no substitute for that one.
> 
> I would love to be able to download a cheap game from Steam, but that's out for me. I am getting a new satellite system with more download allowances but even then there will be a cap of 10 gigs a month. I will still have to watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a bummer, I get 40gigs a month with BT, and if I exceed that they just charge more money, which does not bother me as long as I don't get cut off.
> 
> My favorite PC Game was Wolfenstein. I played it twice, and it was more fun the second time because I knew what I was doing. You find Gold and buy upgrades for your weapons and the second time I played it I purchased all the upgrades for the sniper rifle. Then it was easy to kill enemies by ambushing them from a roof top and sniping them.
> What can I say, I like sniping people.
Click to expand...


If you go over the 10 gig limit, you are slowed down and don't pick up until the month is over. We can wait until 12 AM to 5 and download as much as we want, and it doesn't count against the 10 gig cap. It's all better than dial up, but not by much. At least this new system will be faster so maybe I will be able to download everything for Skyrim in one night vs. 2 nights.

With Wolfenstein, I take it you mean the pretty graphics remake where you had veils that you used to defeat the Nazi's? I liked that game, but hated the constant boss sections. I mentioned earlier that I just went on god mode just so I could get past them. Those sections were ridiculous.

Now, I liked Return to Castle Wolfenstein. That was a romp, and the graphics were superb. Even with the boss fights, there was a way out where you could hide and snipe them, unlike what they have done or didn't do, with Space Marine.


----------



## Dajjal

XPostFacto said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lost interest in getting killed so many times trying to fight the ink monster at the temple. Then the whole PC went belly up, and I never bothered reinstalling it.
> 
> I played Far Cry 2, but it got old using the entire magazine to bring down some bandit. It got where I just carried an M-60 wherever I went. You'd clear them out of the checkpoints, only to have to go back through the same checkpoint, and it was already filled with more bandits. There was never an end to the same scenario over and over. I liked the original Far Cry, and there was no substitute for that one.
> 
> I would love to be able to download a cheap game from Steam, but that's out for me. I am getting a new satellite system with more download allowances but even then there will be a cap of 10 gigs a month. I will still have to watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a bummer, I get 40gigs a month with BT, and if I exceed that they just charge more money, which does not bother me as long as I don't get cut off.
> 
> My favorite PC Game was Wolfenstein. I played it twice, and it was more fun the second time because I knew what I was doing. You find Gold and buy upgrades for your weapons and the second time I played it I purchased all the upgrades for the sniper rifle. Then it was easy to kill enemies by ambushing them from a roof top and sniping them.
> What can I say, I like sniping people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you go over the 10 gig limit, you are slowed down and don't pick up until the month is over. We can wait until 12 AM to 5 and download as much as we want, and it doesn't count against the 10 gig cap. It's all better than dial up, but not by much. At least this new system will be faster so maybe I will be able to download everything for Skyrim in one night vs. 2 nights.
> 
> With Wolfenstein, I take it you mean the pretty graphics remake where you had veils that you used to defeat the Nazi's? I liked that game, but hated the constant boss sections. I mentioned earlier that I just went on god mode just so I could get past them. Those sections were ridiculous.
> 
> Now, I liked Return to Castle Wolfenstein. That was a romp, and the graphics were superb. Even with the boss fights, there was a way out where you could hide and snipe them, unlike what they have done or didn't do, with Space Marine.
Click to expand...


It was the 2009 activision version of Wolfenstein that I played. I did not use any cheats.
But as I say it was easier the second time. For one thing you learned how to destroy heavily armoured soldiers with flame throwers by hitting them three times in the valves of their gas tanks with sniper bullets. The first time around they killed me a lot.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> If you go over the 10 gig limit, you are slowed down and don't pick up until the month is over.* We can wait until 12 AM to 5 and download as much as we want, and it doesn't count against the 10 gig cap.* It's all better than dial up, but not by much. At least this new system will be faster so maybe I will be able to download everything for Skyrim in one night vs. 2 nights.
> 
> With Wolfenstein, I take it you mean the pretty graphics remake where you had veils that you used to defeat the Nazi's? I liked that game, but hated the constant boss sections. I mentioned earlier that I just went on god mode just so I could get past them. Those sections were ridiculous.
> 
> Now, I liked Return to Castle Wolfenstein. That was a romp, and the graphics were superb. Even with the boss fights, there was a way out where you could hide and snipe them, unlike what they have done or didn't do, with Space Marine.



Then that is your answer.

There are tons of auto-downloaders that let you schedule large downloads at off peak times. Hell, I think Steam has that feature built in.


----------



## XPostFacto

Dajjal said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the 2009 activision version of Wolfenstein that I played. I did not use any cheats.
> But as I say it was easier the second time. For one thing you learned how to destroy heavily armoured soldiers with flame throwers by hitting them three times in the valves of their gas tanks with sniper bullets. The first time around they killed me a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the game I played. It was heavy on the supernatural bit, but very interesting concept.
> 
> I don't like to use any cheat codes, but sometimes, it's inevitable if I want to ever finish the game, or just put it aside and never go back to it, like in my present dilemma.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go over the 10 gig limit, you are slowed down and don't pick up until the month is over.* We can wait until 12 AM to 5 and download as much as we want, and it doesn't count against the 10 gig cap.* It's all better than dial up, but not by much. At least this new system will be faster so maybe I will be able to download everything for Skyrim in one night vs. 2 nights.
> 
> With Wolfenstein, I take it you mean the pretty graphics remake where you had veils that you used to defeat the Nazi's? I liked that game, but hated the constant boss sections. I mentioned earlier that I just went on god mode just so I could get past them. Those sections were ridiculous.
> 
> Now, I liked Return to Castle Wolfenstein. That was a romp, and the graphics were superb. Even with the boss fights, there was a way out where you could hide and snipe them, unlike what they have done or didn't do, with Space Marine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then that is your answer.
> 
> There are tons of auto-downloaders that let you schedule large downloads at off peak times. Hell, I think Steam has that feature built in.
Click to expand...


I just set the alarm for when I can do that. I start the download and make sure nothing is going to hang up, then go back to bed.

Incidentally, someone mentioned earlier that I should play Rift, but it is strictly on line, and I just want a good single player game like Skyrim, Fallout 3, and the like. On line play is not an option with me.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> I just set the alarm for when I can do that. I start the download and make sure nothing is going to hang up, then go back to bed.
> 
> Incidentally, someone mentioned earlier that I should play Rift, but it is strictly on line, and I just want a good single player game like Skyrim, Fallout 3, and the like. On line play is not an option with me.



Try the Torchlight series.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just set the alarm for when I can do that. I start the download and make sure nothing is going to hang up, then go back to bed.
> 
> Incidentally, someone mentioned earlier that I should play Rift, but it is strictly on line, and I just want a good single player game like Skyrim, Fallout 3, and the like. On line play is not an option with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try the Torchlight series.
Click to expand...


Do you mean that new Russian game, Metro? I haven't been able to find that in Best Buy, and I don't even bother with Gamestop, since they only cater to console players. I sure miss CompUSA. They were the best for anything computer, and their games were awesome. Alas, they went out of business.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> I lost interest in getting killed so many times trying to fight the ink monster at the temple. Then the whole PC went belly up, and I never bothered reinstalling it.
> 
> I played Far Cry 2, but it got old using the entire magazine to bring down some bandit. It got where I just carried an M-60 wherever I went. You'd clear them out of the checkpoints, only to have to go back through the same checkpoint, and it was already filled with more bandits. There was never an end to the same scenario over and over. I liked the original Far Cry, and there was no substitute for that one.
> 
> I would love to be able to download a cheap game from Steam, but that's out for me. I am getting a new satellite system with more download allowances but even then there will be a cap of 10 gigs a month. I will still have to watch it.


I use the Arrow Rifle, the MP5 and the Uzi in FC2. 

As for your limitation: I had one, too. 5 GB. I went to an internet cafe to download BF3 from Origin, took the files home and put the files to where to Origin installs it. Then I installed it the regular way and Origin sees the files are already there and downloads only what is missing. Didn´t try it with Steam, but could work.


----------



## XPostFacto

Bleipriester said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lost interest in getting killed so many times trying to fight the ink monster at the temple. Then the whole PC went belly up, and I never bothered reinstalling it.
> 
> I played Far Cry 2, but it got old using the entire magazine to bring down some bandit. It got where I just carried an M-60 wherever I went. You'd clear them out of the checkpoints, only to have to go back through the same checkpoint, and it was already filled with more bandits. There was never an end to the same scenario over and over. I liked the original Far Cry, and there was no substitute for that one.
> 
> I would love to be able to download a cheap game from Steam, but that's out for me. I am getting a new satellite system with more download allowances but even then there will be a cap of 10 gigs a month. I will still have to watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> I use the Arrow Rifle, the MP5 and the Uzi in FC2.
> 
> As for your limitation: I had one, too. 5 GB. I went to an internet cafe to download BF3 from Origin, took the files home and put the files to where to Origin installs it. Then I installed it the regular way and Origin sees the files are already there and downloads only what is missing. Didn´t try it with Steam, but could work.
Click to expand...


I don't play any games on my laptop, just the desktop, which has all the power and RAM, so going to Starbucks is out of the question. I did take my laptop to the local car dealership when I was having my Tacoma inspected, and their Wi-FI was so slow that it took an hour and a half to download just a 400 megabyte upgrade for Windows 8.

I'm so glad I'm not a student because I hear that the local schools in Virginia are requiring at least one on line course and plan to advance into more. The students who live out here in the rural environs are taking their laptops to Starbucks just to get their assignments. School administrators from the city don't think about the forgotten ones. So it is with the game designers.

I have heard that if you don't like Steam, after you get your game and all its forced upgrades, you can uninstall Steam and then play the game, anytime you want. I never tried it because I do like the option of looking at the Steam offers for DLC addons.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lost interest in getting killed so many times trying to fight the ink monster at the temple. Then the whole PC went belly up, and I never bothered reinstalling it.
> 
> I played Far Cry 2, but it got old using the entire magazine to bring down some bandit. It got where I just carried an M-60 wherever I went. You'd clear them out of the checkpoints, only to have to go back through the same checkpoint, and it was already filled with more bandits. There was never an end to the same scenario over and over. I liked the original Far Cry, and there was no substitute for that one.
> 
> I would love to be able to download a cheap game from Steam, but that's out for me. I am getting a new satellite system with more download allowances but even then there will be a cap of 10 gigs a month. I will still have to watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> I use the Arrow Rifle, the MP5 and the Uzi in FC2.
> 
> As for your limitation: I had one, too. 5 GB. I went to an internet cafe to download BF3 from Origin, took the files home and put the files to where to Origin installs it. Then I installed it the regular way and Origin sees the files are already there and downloads only what is missing. Didn´t try it with Steam, but could work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't play any games on my laptop, just the desktop, which has all the power and RAM, so going to Starbucks is out of the question. I did take my laptop to the local car dealership when I was having my Tacoma inspected, and their Wi-FI was so slow that it took an hour and a half to download just a 400 megabyte upgrade for Windows 8.
> 
> I'm so glad I'm not a student because I hear that the local schools in Virginia are requiring at least one on line course and plan to advance into more. The students who live out here in the rural environs are taking their laptops to Starbucks just to get their assignments. School administrators from the city don't think about the forgotten ones. So it is with the game designers.
> 
> I have heard that if you don't like Steam, after you get your game and all its forced upgrades, you can uninstall Steam and then play the game, anytime you want. I never tried it because I do like the option of looking at the Steam offers for DLC addons.
Click to expand...

You could try to install the game on your notebook. Then copy the game from your notebook´s steam folder to your deskop´s steam folder and then install it. With Origin it works.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> Do you mean that new Russian game, Metro? I haven't been able to find that in Best Buy, and I don't even bother with Gamestop, since they only cater to console players. I sure miss CompUSA. They were the best for anything computer, and their games were awesome. Alas, they went out of business.



No, you'll hate Metro - they LOVE nearly impossible boss fights in that thing.

I mean Torchlight and Torchlight II

Torchlight II


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> I don't play any games on my laptop, just the desktop, which has all the power and RAM, so going to Starbucks is out of the question. I did take my laptop to the local car dealership when I was having my Tacoma inspected, and their Wi-FI was so slow that it took an hour and a half to download just a 400 megabyte upgrade for Windows 8.
> 
> I'm so glad I'm not a student because I hear that the local schools in Virginia are requiring at least one on line course and plan to advance into more. The students who live out here in the rural environs are taking their laptops to Starbucks just to get their assignments. School administrators from the city don't think about the forgotten ones. So it is with the game designers.
> 
> I have heard that if you don't like Steam, after you get your game and all its forced upgrades, you can uninstall Steam and then play the game, anytime you want. I never tried it because I do like the option of looking at the Steam offers for DLC addons.



On the student thing, I did my entire MBA online. That is definitely the model that higher education is moving to.

About Steam, that is not true. BUT you can use Steam offline any time you please. You don't need to be connected to play - unless it's an online game. You can also choose not do automatic updates on games.


----------



## XPostFacto

I know that when I installed Space Marine, I didn't have the option of opting out of the update. My Steam account was already up to date, but I couldn't play the game until I received all the game updates. Steam assumes that everyone is going to play on line so updates are a must.

Yeah, I know about playing offline. The story about refusing Steam updates probably applies to any new updates, but not when you initially install the game.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that new Russian game, Metro? I haven't been able to find that in Best Buy, and I don't even bother with Gamestop, since they only cater to console players. I sure miss CompUSA. They were the best for anything computer, and their games were awesome. Alas, they went out of business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you'll hate Metro - they LOVE nearly impossible boss fights in that thing.
> 
> I mean Torchlight and Torchlight II
> 
> Torchlight II
Click to expand...


I can tolerate boss fights as long as I have somewhere to hide, and I can find the loophole. I have nowhere to hide or run in Space Marine, plus no maneuverability with the power armor.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> I know that when I installed Space Marine, I didn't have the option of opting out of the update. My Steam account was already up to date, but I couldn't play the game until I received all the game updates. Steam assumes that everyone is going to play on line so updates are a must.
> 
> Yeah, I know about playing offline. The story about refusing Steam updates probably applies to any new updates, but not when you initially install the game.



You absolutely can disable updates for games - not for Steam itself, but for games. However, you have to do this on a game by game basis.

When in your library, simply right click on the game, and uncheck the "allow updates" box.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that when I installed Space Marine, I didn't have the option of opting out of the update. My Steam account was already up to date, but I couldn't play the game until I received all the game updates. Steam assumes that everyone is going to play on line so updates are a must.
> 
> Yeah, I know about playing offline. The story about refusing Steam updates probably applies to any new updates, but not when you initially install the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You absolutely can disable updates for games - not for Steam itself, but for games. However, you have to do this on a game by game basis.
> 
> When in your library, simply right click on the game, and uncheck the "allow updates" box.
Click to expand...


Excellent, I found what you're talking about. I'll try that when I re-load Skyrim and see what happens. The only thing with Skyrim is that I want Dawnguard and Dragonborn to install along with the resolution packs, but in any even, it's worth the experiment.


----------



## Imidator

Serius Sam is my all time favorite


----------



## mariokartqueen9

I was never a huge PC gamer but have always had a soft spot for Myst since I'd watch my brother play it. Now I occasionally play League of Legends but that's it : )


----------



## BlackSand

*Freelancer ... Awesome PvP ... Required actual player abilities to arm and fly your ships.*

Here is some in-game footage ... Check out combat sequences towards the middle.
The game is still played today by many people online ... RSI is producing a new version available this year ... 10 times better and more advanced.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXD4N_Mi1iE&list=PLE0B99E0ACF350162]Freelancer Still Alive Initiative: Itano Circus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Uncensored2008

My son was a Freelancer fanatic back in 2005-06. 

Strike Suit Zero is a modern game that is very similar to Freelancer.

Strike Suit Zero Review - IGN


----------



## Raincat

I still play Civilization3,and I also have been playing WOW for 8 years now.


----------



## veeder

AOE2 online was my fav

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SayMyName

jhonebrin said:


> Hi guys..i mostly play these games on my pc..Battlefield 3. Need for speed, tekken 3 and vice city....Tell me guys...which game are you playing on your pc.?




Age of Empires when Microsoft still supported it and I still played games. Online on the computer I loved Ultima Online, which is still the oldest MMORPG in the world today. Miss them both.


----------



## Uncensored2008

SayMyName said:


> Age of Empires when Microsoft still supported it and I still played games. Online on the computer I loved Ultima Online, which is still the oldest MMORPG in the world today. Miss them both.



Age of Empires II has been updated on Steam. It now supports modern displays and works well under Windows 7. It's one I play on my Surface Pro pretty regularly.


----------



## martybegan

Fell back into playing Skyrim with some overhaul mods. 

Waiting for TES online to ruin my life....


----------



## Uncensored2008

I've thought about starting Skyrim over, but it is a massive undertaking.


----------



## martybegan

Uncensored2008 said:


> I've thought about starting Skyrim over, but it is a massive undertaking.



This will be a "take it easy" run, with more focus on crafting, and just aquiring every shout I can. Also going to focus more on having a house in every town.

Figure I will go through the main quest up to the point of finishing High Hrothgar, do the Companions and Imperial Legion questline, and then dedicate myself to becoming Thane in every city. 

I am using T3ndoS Skyrim Redone, Kind of like Oscuro's Oblivion Overhaul, where the main thing is it removes scaling from certain bad guys and dungeons, so you can have the snot beaten out of you if you go to certain places at a lower level.


----------



## SayMyName

Uncensored2008 said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> Age of Empires when Microsoft still supported it and I still played games. Online on the computer I loved Ultima Online, which is still the oldest MMORPG in the world today. Miss them both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age of Empires II has been updated on Steam. It now supports modern displays and works well under Windows 7. It's one I play on my Surface Pro pretty regularly.
Click to expand...


Really? Outstanding! I will try this out. Thanks!


----------



## Uncensored2008

SayMyName said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> Age of Empires when Microsoft still supported it and I still played games. Online on the computer I loved Ultima Online, which is still the oldest MMORPG in the world today. Miss them both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age of Empires II has been updated on Steam. It now supports modern displays and works well under Windows 7. It's one I play on my Surface Pro pretty regularly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Outstanding! I will try this out. Thanks!
Click to expand...


Steam Community :: Age of Empires II: HD Edition


----------



## Moonglow

Raincat said:


> I still play Civilization3,and I also have been playing WOW for 8 years now.



I have Civ V.


----------



## XPostFacto

martybegan said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought about starting Skyrim over, but it is a massive undertaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be a "take it easy" run, with more focus on crafting, and just aquiring every shout I can. Also going to focus more on having a house in every town.
> 
> Figure I will go through the main quest up to the point of finishing High Hrothgar, do the Companions and Imperial Legion questline, and then dedicate myself to becoming Thane in every city.
> 
> I am using T3ndoS Skyrim Redone, Kind of like Oscuro's Oblivion Overhaul, where the main thing is it removes scaling from certain bad guys and dungeons, so you can have the snot beaten out of you if you go to certain places at a lower level.
Click to expand...


I have played Skyrim so much that I am taking a sabbatical from it. 

I just finished playing Assassins Creed 4, Black Flag, what an awesome game. After doing all the Assassins Creed franchise games, I went to Mass Effect 3, an equally awesome game. 

I just finished Aliens, Colonial Marines, an incredibly hard game, so hard, I was forced to play it at the lowest level of Recruit and still got my head handed to me. I don't see myself replaying Aliens again. The game is very linear with no surprises, other than the aliens are extremely tough.

I suppose my next group of games will be to catch up and buy Mass Effect and Mass Effect 2. Other than those, there doesn't seem to be much left on the horizon for PC games, and I will not move over to console games, which game manufacturers appear to be trying to steer everyone.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

I like a wide variety of games. Right now I'm playing Banished and the Dayz Standalone.


----------



## XPostFacto

I steer clear of muliti-player games just because I have a satellite system, which would  hurt my bandwidth and download limit so if I can't play standalone, I just won't play them. I would try WOW, and Realm Reborn, but I hear you have to have a subscription, in addition to the price you already paid for the software, how ridiculous.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> I have played Skyrim so much that I am taking a sabbatical from it.
> 
> I just finished playing Assassins Creed 4, Black Flag, what an awesome game. After doing all the Assassins Creed franchise games, I went to Mass Effect 3, an equally awesome game.
> 
> I just finished Aliens, Colonial Marines, an incredibly hard game, so hard, I was forced to play it at the lowest level of Recruit and still got my head handed to me. I don't see myself replaying Aliens again. The game is very linear with no surprises, other than the aliens are extremely tough.
> 
> I suppose my next group of games will be to catch up and buy Mass Effect and Mass Effect 2. Other than those, there doesn't seem to be much left on the horizon for PC games, and I will not move over to console games, which game manufacturers appear to be trying to steer everyone.



I hear you;

I tried to start playing again, but couldn't get into it. Steam reports that I put 186 hours into it the first time - that seems to be it for me.

I still need to finish Black Flag, but can only take it in small doses - it's so repetitive.

I'm actually playing Rage again. Most of the bugs appear to be fixed now.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Currently playing the new Thief.

Btw Aliens Colonial Marines was a TERRIBLE game by all standards. The only redeeming value were the tributes to the original movie.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have played Skyrim so much that I am taking a sabbatical from it.
> 
> I just finished playing Assassins Creed 4, Black Flag, what an awesome game. After doing all the Assassins Creed franchise games, I went to Mass Effect 3, an equally awesome game.
> 
> I just finished Aliens, Colonial Marines, an incredibly hard game, so hard, I was forced to play it at the lowest level of Recruit and still got my head handed to me. I don't see myself replaying Aliens again. The game is very linear with no surprises, other than the aliens are extremely tough.
> 
> I suppose my next group of games will be to catch up and buy Mass Effect and Mass Effect 2. Other than those, there doesn't seem to be much left on the horizon for PC games, and I will not move over to console games, which game manufacturers appear to be trying to steer everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you;
> 
> I tried to start playing again, but couldn't get into it. Steam reports that I put 186 hours into it the first time - that seems to be it for me.
> 
> I still need to finish Black Flag, but can only take it in small doses - it's so repetitive.
> 
> I'm actually playing Rage again. Most of the bugs appear to be fixed now.
Click to expand...


I never did finish the original Assasins Creed or ACIII. I bogged down trying to save the Indian village. I just couldn't make the time limit. With AC1, I never could finish the missions before Memory Block 6, but in playing all the sequels, I found out what happened, anyway.

I liked Black Flag, but never did all the forts or finish all the side missions on the various islands, nor did I do too many of the diving sequences. Having to hide from the sharks annoyed me, and they seemed to be very repetitive. The treasure just wasn't worth it, besides my fleet was making me plenty of gold, already.

The Assassins Creed and Mass Effect games are great, but they can all benefit with being able to save when and ever you want, rather than making it through checkpoints.

The Aliens game was bad because it started out hard. It was next to impossible to get through the long mission to the landing pad. It was way too far between checkpoints, and after dying over and over, Aliens didn't cut it for me because it became so frustrating to play, albeit a bit short. A game should be made interesting to play, and the player should be able to enjoy it. I saw very little enjoyable with Aliens CM.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have played Skyrim so much that I am taking a sabbatical from it.
> 
> I just finished playing Assassins Creed 4, Black Flag, what an awesome game. After doing all the Assassins Creed franchise games, I went to Mass Effect 3, an equally awesome game.
> 
> I just finished Aliens, Colonial Marines, an incredibly hard game, so hard, I was forced to play it at the lowest level of Recruit and still got my head handed to me. I don't see myself replaying Aliens again. The game is very linear with no surprises, other than the aliens are extremely tough.
> 
> I suppose my next group of games will be to catch up and buy Mass Effect and Mass Effect 2. Other than those, there doesn't seem to be much left on the horizon for PC games, and I will not move over to console games, which game manufacturers appear to be trying to steer everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you;
> 
> I tried to start playing again, but couldn't get into it. Steam reports that I put 186 hours into it the first time - that seems to be it for me.
> 
> I still need to finish Black Flag, but can only take it in small doses - it's so repetitive.
> 
> I'm actually playing Rage again. Most of the bugs appear to be fixed now.
Click to expand...


I hate Steam along with Origin, but you just have to install their crap and their endless updates before you can play their games. It's ridiculous because I can't play online. Those updates put me in trouble with my satellite system, having to endure a download limit of 10 Gigabytes per month. Go over that limit, and watch your Internet access slow to a crawl.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> I never did finish the original Assasins Creed or ACIII. I bogged down trying to save the Indian village. I just couldn't make the time limit. With AC1, I never could finish the missions before Memory Block 6, but in playing all the sequels, I found out what happened, anyway.
> 
> I liked Black Flag, but never did all the forts or finish all the side missions on the various islands, nor did I do too many of the diving sequences. Having to hide from the sharks annoyed me, and they seemed to be very repetitive. The treasure just wasn't worth it, besides my fleet was making me plenty of gold, already.
> 
> The Assassins Creed and Mass Effect games are great, but they can all benefit with being able to save when and ever you want, rather than making it through checkpoints.
> 
> The Aliens game was bad because it started out hard. It was next to impossible to get through the long mission to the landing pad. It was way too far between checkpoints, and after dying over and over, Aliens didn't cut it for me because it became so frustrating to play, albeit a bit short. A game should be made interesting to play, and the player should be able to enjoy it. I saw very little enjoyable with Aliens CM.




Its the eavesdropping missions that get me in Black Flag. I find them boring and tedious. So I play for awhile, then do a main quest, which is one of four tasks. When it cycles to the eavesdropping, I quit and come back in a week or two.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

I play war games. Current favorite is Advanced Tactics Gold sold by Matrix.

I also play online in Dungeons and Dragons online.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

RetiredGySgt said:


> I play war games. Current favorite is Advanced Tactics Gold sold by Matrix.
> 
> I also play online in Dungeons and Dragons online.



I just bought D&D Daggerdale for 2 bucks a couple days ago. Have yet to play it. I loved the Baulders Gate series back in the day.


----------



## CrusaderFrank




----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never did finish the original Assasins Creed or ACIII. I bogged down trying to save the Indian village. I just couldn't make the time limit. With AC1, I never could finish the missions before Memory Block 6, but in playing all the sequels, I found out what happened, anyway.
> 
> I liked Black Flag, but never did all the forts or finish all the side missions on the various islands, nor did I do too many of the diving sequences. Having to hide from the sharks annoyed me, and they seemed to be very repetitive. The treasure just wasn't worth it, besides my fleet was making me plenty of gold, already.
> 
> The Assassins Creed and Mass Effect games are great, but they can all benefit with being able to save when and ever you want, rather than making it through checkpoints.
> 
> The Aliens game was bad because it started out hard. It was next to impossible to get through the long mission to the landing pad. It was way too far between checkpoints, and after dying over and over, Aliens didn't cut it for me because it became so frustrating to play, albeit a bit short. A game should be made interesting to play, and the player should be able to enjoy it. I saw very little enjoyable with Aliens CM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the eavesdropping missions that get me in Black Flag. I find them boring and tedious. So I play for awhile, then do a main quest, which is one of four tasks. When it cycles to the eavesdropping, I quit and come back in a week or two.
Click to expand...


Yeah, those were the ones, as in AC III, where you had to stay within that stupid circle. I always kept getting caught. Often the best way was to run along the rooftops, but when you ran out of roof tops, then it got tricky.

That section where you had to sneak into the assassins camp without killing anyone was a royal pain. It took about 100 attempts to make that one. After I made it, the rest of the missions were a piece of cake.


----------



## XPostFacto

I've been playing catchup by buying old games. I just bought Dead Space. What a horrible game.

In every game I have played since 1993, I have always used the right mouse key to make my character move forward. Well, that's not allowed in DS. I am stuck using my W key, and I despise it. I can't get used to it, and I'm being constantly killed by the monsters. Of course, the lack of save features is quite annoying as well, forcing me to have to go back and repeat sections. The game also consists of constant back tracking to accomplish tasks. If you haven't played this game, don't get it. It SUCKS!


----------



## XPostFacto

I just bought Titanfall and was excited about playing it. Luckily I hadn't opened it up yet so read on the Internet about it. Seems it's multi-player, only with no single player. I can't play online, so I took it back to Walmart and got a refund. I need to bring my reading glasses with me so I can see the small print.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> I just bought Titanfall and was excited about playing it. Luckily I hadn't opened it up yet so read on the Internet about it. Seems it's multi-player, only with no single player. I can't play online, so I took it back to Walmart and got a refund. I need to bring my reading glasses with me so I can see the small print.



Unfortunately, online games make the most money - so they dominate development. Even the Elder Scrolls are going to an online only environment.


----------



## martybegan

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought Titanfall and was excited about playing it. Luckily I hadn't opened it up yet so read on the Internet about it. Seems it's multi-player, only with no single player. I can't play online, so I took it back to Walmart and got a refund. I need to bring my reading glasses with me so I can see the small print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, online games make the most money - so they dominate development. Even the Elder Scrolls are going to an online only environment.
Click to expand...


I have a feeling the Elder Scrolls will continue to be released as single player games as well. They make too much money off of them, and they have plenty of lands/timeframes still to explore.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

I do not think the franchise can top Skyrim. I believe online MMO is the next step in the elder scroll saga.


----------



## SteadyMercury

I've been playing the prerelease of Contagion.

Spent a way too many hours over the winter playing Don't Starve, that is some seriously addicting shit.


----------



## Uncensored2008

martybegan said:


> I have a feeling the Elder Scrolls will continue to be released as single player games as well. They make too much money off of them, and they have plenty of lands/timeframes still to explore.



I hope you're right, but remember that WarCraft was a hugely successful single player franchise, as was Call of Duty.


----------



## Uncensored2008

TakeAStepBack said:


> I do not think the franchise can top Skyrim. I believe online MMO is the next step in the elder scroll saga.



Oblivion was a great game. It was hard to see how anything could top it, but Skyrim did. The Elder Scrolls MMO will be online on March 30 - this Sunday. Bethesda claims a half-million pre-orders; not quite WOW - but an impressive launch.


----------



## XPostFacto

The only time I ever played an online game was Left 4 Dead. My satellite never lagged on me, but every time I got into a game, nobody knew how to play it, so I had to initiate the action. Then the idiots would end up shooting me in the back, but would never revive me. Of course, they'd steal all the med packs right out from under me. One guy kept shooting me so much, that I just turned around and emptied my M4 into him. Of course, he got revived. I got the impression that they wanted me off the game. I couldn't tell because I didn't have communication configured so I didn't hear all the insults they were probably throwing my way. So my first attempt at multiplaying wasn't much fun. Even if I had unlimited bandwidth, I'd never play online.


----------



## PredFan

Hands down its World if Warcraft.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling the Elder Scrolls will continue to be released as single player games as well. They make too much money off of them, and they have plenty of lands/timeframes still to explore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're right, but remember that WarCraft was a hugely successful single player franchise, as was Call of Duty.
Click to expand...


I thought about buying the latest installment of WOW, but I discovered that you only buy a subscription to play it so i just shelved that idea. PC games seem to be disappearing from the shelves. I hate to think that if I want to continue game-playing, I'm going to have to resort to Xbox 360 or Xbox 1. Unless I could play that on my PC, I don't see me buying one of them, anytime soon. My wife hogs the 40 inch Sony, and I'm risking divorce if I started using it for gaming purposes.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> I thought about buying the latest installment of WOW, but I discovered that you only buy a subscription to play it so i just shelved that idea. PC games seem to be disappearing from the shelves. I hate to think that if I want to continue game-playing, I'm going to have to resort to Xbox 360 or Xbox 1. Unless I could play that on my PC, I don't see me buying one of them, anytime soon. My wife hogs the 40 inch Sony, and I'm risking divorce if I started using it for gaming purposes.



Actually, PC games are at their highest level in history, and outsell any console.

You can thank Steam for that. Not only that, Greenlight is returning innovation for games.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Greenlight is a joke dude. Steam has now okayed self publishing by developers. The main page is now constantly flooded with garbage and games over a decade old of which some wont even run properly on new rigs.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Grampa Murked U said:


> Greenlight is a joke dude. Steam has now okayed self publishing by developers. The main page is now constantly flooded with garbage and games over a decade old of which some wont even run properly on new rigs.



Personally, I've not come up with a single game on Steam that hasn't run on my 64 bit Windows 7 rig. I even bought Heretic and Hexen again, because they are retooled to run on modern hardware. With all the texture replacements, Heretic even looks pretty good.

Greenlight is a great idea, a massive boost to innovation.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

[ame=http://youtu.be/sLNh5HPbQPo]Cleaning Up Steam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Uncensored2008

I'm not denying that Steam has a lot of old games, Heretic is from 1998 - all I said is the ones I've bothered with, run.


----------



## XPostFacto

I can get most of the games to play on my PC, but I'm running Windows 8 Pro, which seems to present a lot of problems for old games. The other day, I tried to install Half-Life. It installed, but when I went to start game play, it kept telling me that I hadn't inserted the game CD.  So I ejected it and reinserted the disk. Still, the game wouldn't recognize that the disk was there. 

I know that Steam has a solution, but they want me to purchase the game all over. I won't be doing that because I already own a copy.

I had a problem installing Grand Theft Auto IV, so I had to go into the compatibility settings and trick the game into believing that I was running Vista vs. Win 8, since 8 was unheard of when the game was first created.

 I can't say much for GTA IV, though, other than it appears to be an indoctrination attempt to train foreigners on how many ways you can say the F word. The game sucks, and I never got past the first 2 levels of it. Driving games don't quite cut it for me.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> I'm not denying that Steam has a lot of old games, Heretic is from 1998 - all I said is the ones I've bothered with, run.



I used to play Heretic and Hexen way back when. They were good games, but I fear their graphics would suffer on my advanced machine. I'm into the epic games like Mass Effect and Assassins Creed. Now, with the lack of forthcoming games, I figure that Uncensored and I are probably relegated to going back to playing old games like Heretic, now. The future doesn't look too bright at this point.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> I can get most of the games to play on my PC, but I'm running Windows 8 Pro, which seems to present a lot of problems for old games. The other day, I tried to install Half-Life. It installed, but when I went to start game play, it kept telling me that I hadn't inserted the game CD.  So I ejected it and reinserted the disk. Still, the game wouldn't recognize that the disk was there.
> 
> I know that Steam has a solution, but they want me to purchase the game all over. I won't be doing that because I already own a copy.
> 
> I had a problem installing Grand Theft Auto IV, so I had to go into the compatibility settings and trick the game into believing that I was running Vista vs. Win 8, since 8 was unheard of when the game was first created.
> 
> I can't say much for GTA IV, though, other than it appears to be an indoctrination attempt to train foreigners on how many ways you can say the F word. The game sucks, and I never got past the first 2 levels of it. Driving games don't quite cut it for me.



Actually, if you link your game to your Steam account, they will update it for you, and patch it so it will run. I've run Half-Life on my Surface Pro II - which is Windows 8.1, without issue.

You might want to check this out; it is the original Half-Life, using the Steam Engine. Really well done.

Black Mesa: Re-visit the world that started the Half-Life continuum


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Yeah, I got to play commandos again thanks to Steam. Then I realized why I stopped playing commandos. It's ridiculously hard. lol.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not denying that Steam has a lot of old games, Heretic is from 1998 - all I said is the ones I've bothered with, run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to play Heretic and Hexen way back when. They were good games, but I fear their graphics would suffer on my advanced machine. I'm into the epic games like Mass Effect and Assassins Creed. Now, with the lack of forthcoming games, I figure that Uncensored and I are probably relegated to going back to playing old games like Heretic, now. The future doesn't look too bright at this point.
Click to expand...


All patched up, Heretic runs 1080P  - with a nice set of user developed replacement textures.

ZDoom ? View topic - Hexen and Heretic High Resolution Texture Packs for GZDoom


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Any of you gonna pay the 15 bucks per month to play the new ElderScrolls?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Nope

And that $15 a month is AFTER buying it for $60


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nope
> 
> And that $15 a month is AFTER buying it for $60



Yeah, I felt burned after the last Star Wars installment.  Bought it at launch and a few months later it was free.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Grampa Murked U said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> And that $15 a month is AFTER buying it for $60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I felt burned after the last Star Wars installment.  Bought it at launch and a few months later it was free.
Click to expand...


We'll see how well this does.

Bethesda is already hedging, and talking about a single player version.


----------



## XPostFacto

The game makers seem to think that everybody has an extremely fast internet connection with no download limits, yet that is just the opposite. I know people, who are still on dialup. Not everybody lives in the big city. 

I have heard that the game makers claim they are losing money creating single players when most gamers play it for 8 minutes, and then run to the multiplayer game. How can you possibly learn how to play a game by going right to multiplayer? You have to play at single play to learn the game. That must be why when I played Left 4 Dead on line, no body knew how to play the game. I even heard one guy say that he was just going to watch what everybody else did.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> The game makers seem to think that everybody has an extremely fast internet connection with no download limits, yet that is just the opposite. I know people, who are still on dialup. Not everybody lives in the big city.
> 
> I have heard that the game makers claim they are losing money creating single players when most gamers play it for 8 minutes, and then run to the multiplayer game. How can you possibly learn how to play a game by going right to multiplayer? You have to play at single play to learn the game. That must be why when I played Left 4 Dead on line, no body knew how to play the game. I even heard one guy say that he was just going to watch what everybody else did.



Battlefield 3 had a fun single player game. It was worth the $20 I paid for it just for the single player portion. That said, the single player part did virtually NOTHING to prepare me for the online side. The two parts were so different that they had no relation to each other.  

Left4Dead single player is great, I have almost as much fun with bots as I do with human partners.


----------



## martybegan

Grampa Murked U said:


> Any of you gonna pay the 15 bucks per month to play the new ElderScrolls?



I have a feeling I am going to get sucked into it.


----------



## XPostFacto

Heck, I just finished all the Mass Effect series, then did Deus Ex, Human Revolution. Now, I'm back playing Skyrim as my 15th Nord, with emphasis on archery skills, since I am an archer in real life. Game for game, you can't beat Skyrim, even though I already know what is going to happen. Yeah, I have Dawnguard and Dragonborn, but never bought Hearthfire.

Maybe I should go on Amazon.com and buy the other 3 previous games before Oblivion. Anybody know whether these games will work with Windows 8? If they work with Windows 7, I know they will work with Windows 8.


----------



## martybegan

martybegan said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you gonna pay the 15 bucks per month to play the new ElderScrolls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling I am going to get sucked into it.
Click to expand...


aaaand I got sucked into it.

At level 13 right now (out of 50, plus some veteran levels they add) and I am having an enjoyable time so far.


----------



## Uncensored2008

martybegan said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you gonna pay the 15 bucks per month to play the new ElderScrolls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling I am going to get sucked into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> aaaand I got sucked into it.
> 
> At level 13 right now (out of 50, plus some veteran levels they add) and I am having an enjoyable time so far.
Click to expand...



I got sucked back into Skyrim, so have no desire to play the online game. I can't believe how much I missed during the first play. I did nothing with the Thieves Guild the first time - and that is a very deep and detailed story.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

martybegan said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you gonna pay the 15 bucks per month to play the new ElderScrolls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling I am going to get sucked into it.
Click to expand...


I did like an idiot. Played for two days, I'm now done with it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I just can't get into MMOS.


----------



## martybegan

Uncensored2008 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling I am going to get sucked into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaand I got sucked into it.
> 
> At level 13 right now (out of 50, plus some veteran levels they add) and I am having an enjoyable time so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I got sucked back into Skyrim, so have no desire to play the online game. I can't believe how much I missed during the first play. I did nothing with the Thieves Guild the first time - and that is a very deep and detailed story.
Click to expand...


never really did the thieves guild, have always played as a heavily armored sword and board type.

and not surprisingly i'm doing the same thing in ESO.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

martybegan said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> aaaand I got sucked into it.
> 
> At level 13 right now (out of 50, plus some veteran levels they add) and I am having an enjoyable time so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got sucked back into Skyrim, so have no desire to play the online game. I can't believe how much I missed during the first play. I did nothing with the Thieves Guild the first time - and that is a very deep and detailed story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> never really did the thieves guild, have always played as a heavily armored sword and board type.
> 
> and not surprisingly i'm doing the same thing in ESO.
Click to expand...


At level 6 I got to the quest on the small island where you had to go down underground and take out some boss. Prior to getting to him I had to kill 3 different sets of fire spamming level 8  imp things.

I got to the third set but my stamina, or lack there of, always got me killed. The thing that pissed me off is if I retreated to heal they did as well.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> Heck, I just finished all the Mass Effect series, then did Deus Ex, Human Revolution. Now, I'm back playing Skyrim as my 15th Nord, with emphasis on archery skills, since I am an archer in real life. Game for game, you can't beat Skyrim, even though I already know what is going to happen. Yeah, I have Dawnguard and Dragonborn, but never bought Hearthfire.
> 
> Maybe I should go on Amazon.com and buy the other 3 previous games before Oblivion. Anybody know whether these games will work with Windows 8? If they work with Windows 7, I know they will work with Windows 8.



They will all run. Oblivion runs without issue. The earlier games require some work. The Elder Scrolls (Arena) requires DosBox to run, it doesn't have Windows support.

Daggerfall and Morrowind need some tweaks, but there are tons of guides on how to get them to play.

Honestly, I wouldn't bother with anything before Morrowind - and I'm not even sure about that, because there is a total conversion project that is redoing Morrowind using the Skyrim engine - it may be better just to wait for it.

Skywind mod to port Morrowind into the Skyrim engine, first videos and screenshots released | PC Gamer


----------



## Uncensored2008

martybegan said:


> never really did the thieves guild, have always played as a heavily armored sword and board type.
> 
> and not surprisingly i'm doing the same thing in ESO.



Yeah, i ignored the whole thing the first time, but it's a really good story arc.


----------



## martybegan

Grampa Murked U said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got sucked back into Skyrim, so have no desire to play the online game. I can't believe how much I missed during the first play. I did nothing with the Thieves Guild the first time - and that is a very deep and detailed story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never really did the thieves guild, have always played as a heavily armored sword and board type.
> 
> and not surprisingly i'm doing the same thing in ESO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At level 6 I got to the quest on the small island where you had to go down underground and take out some boss. Prior to getting to him I had to kill 3 different sets of fire spamming level 8  imp things.
> 
> I got to the third set but my stamina, or lack there of, always got me killed. The thing that pissed me off is if I retreated to heal they did as well.
Click to expand...


what faction are you in? The quests are different based on faction. Ive been playing Ebonheart.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Damnit. You guys just cost me 30 bucks with all the Skyrim talk.

Yeah I got it on pc but damnit I didn't still own it on 360. Now I do.....

I moved my gaming rig back into the pc room the other day and I really wanted to start a bow character FROM MY LAZY-BOY.

24% downloaded now and I have to work in the morning...[ame=http://youtu.be/CsbYx6hevoQ]God Damn You All to Hell! - Charlton Heston - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MisterBeale

RetiredGySgt said:


> I play war games. Current favorite is Advanced Tactics Gold sold by Matrix.
> 
> I also play online in Dungeons and Dragons online.



I just pulled out my Panzer General the other day and taught it to my son.  Since it runs on an old out dated gaming system, I wanted to get a game for our Networked PC's, and I noticed the last edition of Panzer General was made for Windows '98.  Shame.

How would you compare Advanced Tactics Gold to Panzer Corps Wehrmacht?


----------



## Politico

I just found an old PC version of Axis and Allies.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Grampa Murked U said:


> Damnit. You guys just cost me 30 bucks with all the Skyrim talk.
> 
> Yeah I got it on pc but damnit I didn't still own it on 360. Now I do.....
> 
> I moved my gaming rig back into the pc room the other day and I really wanted to start a bow character FROM MY LAZY-BOY.
> 
> 24% downloaded now and I have to work in the morning...God Damn You All to Hell! - Charlton Heston - YouTube



Why didn't you just lower the details and resolution on your PC, run a bunch of process in the background to bog down your processor, and hook up a controller to destroy your ability to to control your character to get the same experience as a 360?

You CAN achieve crappy graphics and sloppy controls, for that XBox experience!


----------



## Dajjal

The first game that has come out that I want to play for ages is Wolfenstein. So I went to the shop to buy it and found the specs are too high for my computer. It requires windows 7 or 8 and a 64 bit computer with 4 gig of ram.
I was thinking of having a new computer built for me and running windows 7 on a system with 8gig of ram and a 2gig Gforce video card.

What do you gamers think of those specs?


----------



## S.J.

Dajjal said:


> The first game that has come out that I want to play for ages is Wolfenstein. So I went to the shop to buy it and found the specs are too high for my computer. It requires windows 7 or 8 and a 64 bit computer with 4 gig of ram.
> I was thinking of having a new computer built for me and running windows 7 on a system with 8gig of ram and a 2gig Gforce video card.
> 
> What do you gamers think of those specs?


That would do it.


----------



## Dajjal

S.J. said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first game that has come out that I want to play for ages is Wolfenstein. So I went to the shop to buy it and found the specs are too high for my computer. It requires windows 7 or 8 and a 64 bit computer with 4 gig of ram.
> I was thinking of having a new computer built for me and running windows 7 on a system with 8gig of ram and a 2gig Gforce video card.
> 
> What do you gamers think of those specs?
> 
> 
> 
> That would do it.
Click to expand...


It is more than wolfenstein needs , but I was thinking of future games.
 Particularly the rumoured, half life 3 . But that still seems to be smokeware.


----------



## S.J.

Dajjal said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first game that has come out that I want to play for ages is Wolfenstein. So I went to the shop to buy it and found the specs are too high for my computer. It requires windows 7 or 8 and a 64 bit computer with 4 gig of ram.
> I was thinking of having a new computer built for me and running windows 7 on a system with 8gig of ram and a 2gig Gforce video card.
> 
> What do you gamers think of those specs?
> 
> 
> 
> That would do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is more than wolfenstein needs , but I was thinking of future games.
> Particularly the rumoured, half life 3 . But that still seems to be smokeware.
Click to expand...

I'm upgrading soon too.  Considering a barebones system and using my existing power supply.  No matter what, I'm looking at around $500 by the time it's done.


----------



## Dajjal

S.J. said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is more than wolfenstein needs , but I was thinking of future games.
> Particularly the rumoured, half life 3 . But that still seems to be smokeware.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm upgrading soon too.  Considering a barebones system and using my existing power supply.  No matter what, I'm looking at around $500 by the time it's done.
Click to expand...


I was looking at a ready built base unit that has 4gig of ram and a 500meg video card for £320, it would run Wolfenstein, but I decided I would probably need more power for future games. So I am considering getting them to custom build a system with the higher specs I mentioned. It would cost a lot more, but it would not become obsolete for some time. There would be nothing more frustrating than getting a new computer only to find it is not up to next years games. (If there are any). Because most gamers seem to be using consoles now. I have been looking into play station 4 to see if that might be the better way to go.


----------



## Wake

Anything expansive, complicated, and strategic.

*Sins of a Solar Empire* and *Age of Empires* are favorites.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Uncensored2008 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit. You guys just cost me 30 bucks with all the Skyrim talk.
> 
> Yeah I got it on pc but damnit I didn't still own it on 360. Now I do.....
> 
> I moved my gaming rig back into the pc room the other day and I really wanted to start a bow character FROM MY LAZY-BOY.
> 
> 24% downloaded now and I have to work in the morning...God Damn You All to Hell! - Charlton Heston - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you just lower the details and resolution on your PC, run a bunch of process in the background to bog down your processor, and hook up a controller to destroy your ability to to control your character to get the same experience as a 360?
> 
> You CAN achieve crappy graphics and sloppy controls, for that XBox experience!
Click to expand...


So you're one of those elitist pc gamers eh? Not me. I will game on anything. It's about the game. If I'm gonna be in it for the pretties I'll watch a cgi movie.


----------



## Bleipriester

Anyone playing ESO? I want to join/create a Group.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Bleipriester said:


> Anyone playing ESO? I want to join/create a Group.



Played for a week & canceled my sub.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Wake said:


> Anything expansive, complicated, and strategic.
> 
> *Sins of a Solar Empire* and *Age of Empires* are favorites.



Galactic Civilizations II is great as well. Gal Civ 3 is about to come out, but they want a ridiculous price for it. ($100 on Steam)


----------



## Bleipriester

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone playing ESO? I want to join/create a Group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played for a week & canceled my sub.
Click to expand...

Too bad. Maybe you give it another chance 
I play on the Northamerican server btw.


----------



## mamooth

Wake said:


> Anything expansive, complicated, and strategic.
> 
> *Sins of a Solar Empire* and *Age of Empires* are favorites.



I'm still fond of the 1998 Firaxis Games' "Alpha Centauri", which is why I was so pleased to see this announced. Though after the disappointment that Civ5 was, I won't get hopes to high.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKew81njs5w]Civilization Beyond Earth is Alpha Centauri's Spiritual Successor - The Know - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

Playing Mafia game 2 here on USMB.  Played Mafia Game 1 and got suckered into thinking Mafia was Townie and ended up getting killed.  Hope Game 2 goes better.


----------



## XPostFacto

Since I was last here, I have played a lot of old games that I bought from Amazon. I tried Dead Space, but didn't like how I couldn't map my right mouse key to make my character move. Instead I was forced to use the W key, which made the game much more difficult for me. I eventually just put it aside. 

I went back to Grand Theft Auto 4 and gave it another look. I finally like it, but some of the missions are just plain impossible, and I get sick of repeating them. I put it aside, just like I did with Assassins Creed III.

I just finished Wolfenstein, the New Order, and I must say it was a lot of fun, albeit a bit too short, though. The game designers said you need at a minimum a Core I7. Well, that's total bullshit. I played it just fine with my Intel Q9400 Dual Quad Core 2.66 Ghz processor with 8 gigs of DDR2 RAM. I may not have all the latest bells and whistles, but when I built my PC back in 2009, I built it way ahead of itself.

Now, I'm playing Watchdogs. It's just like Grand Theft Auto, but with a twist, you can hack people's phones and steal their money. Just withdraw it from any ATM. The missions tend to be rather difficult though, so much that on several, I have had to change my game difficulty to Easy, and I'm still having problems. 

Now, I don't play online, but you have to be online to start Watchdogs. I didn't know it at the time, but my game was configured to automatically be played in multiplayer where other online gamers could come in and hack my game information. I was able to stop one and steal his information in the game (not in real life). Every time I moved, someone would be after me. There is a quick solution, though. Just disconnect off the Internet, and they go away. I don't like multiplayer and am sick and tired of game designers forcing that on me.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

You can easily escape ANY police chase by simply jumping in a boat and going outside the search radious. They don't follow in the water.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> Since I was last here, I have played a lot of old games that I bought from Amazon. I tried Dead Space, but didn't like how I couldn't map my right mouse key to make my character move. Instead I was forced to use the W key, which made the game much more difficult for me. I eventually just put it aside.
> 
> I went back to Grand Theft Auto 4 and gave it another look. I finally like it, but some of the missions are just plain impossible, and I get sick of repeating them. I put it aside, just like I did with Assassins Creed III.
> 
> I just finished Wolfenstein, the New Order, and I must say it was a lot of fun, albeit a bit too short, though. The game designers said you need at a minimum a Core I7. Well, that's total bullshit. I played it just fine with my Intel Q9400 Dual Quad Core 2.66 Ghz processor with 8 gigs of DDR2 RAM. I may not have all the latest bells and whistles, but when I built my PC back in 2009, I built it way ahead of itself.
> 
> Now, I'm playing Watchdogs. It's just like Grand Theft Auto, but with a twist, you can hack people's phones and steal their money. Just withdraw it from any ATM. The missions tend to be rather difficult though, so much that on several, I have had to change my game difficulty to Easy, and I'm still having problems.
> 
> Now, I don't play online, but you have to be online to start Watchdogs. I didn't know it at the time, but my game was configured to automatically be played in multiplayer where other online gamers could come in and hack my game information. I was able to stop one and steal his information in the game (not in real life). Every time I moved, someone would be after me. There is a quick solution, though. Just disconnect off the Internet, and they go away. I don't like multiplayer and am sick and tired of game designers forcing that on me.



Boy, talk about impossible missions though. I have a mission in Watchdogs to take a car from police impound, which has the cops instantly on me. Once I elude them, then I'm supposed to go through some checkpoints, that put the cops instantly back on me. I've done the mission several dozen times, thinking it is not possible.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Grampa Murked U said:


> You can easily escape ANY police chase by simply jumping in a boat and going outside the search radious. They don't follow in the water.



In what game? GTA IV they sure do.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I was last here, I have played a lot of old games that I bought from Amazon. I tried Dead Space, but didn't like how I couldn't map my right mouse key to make my character move. Instead I was forced to use the W key, which made the game much more difficult for me. I eventually just put it aside.
> 
> I went back to Grand Theft Auto 4 and gave it another look. I finally like it, but some of the missions are just plain impossible, and I get sick of repeating them. I put it aside, just like I did with Assassins Creed III.
> 
> I just finished Wolfenstein, the New Order, and I must say it was a lot of fun, albeit a bit too short, though. The game designers said you need at a minimum a Core I7. Well, that's total bullshit. I played it just fine with my Intel Q9400 Dual Quad Core 2.66 Ghz processor with 8 gigs of DDR2 RAM. I may not have all the latest bells and whistles, but when I built my PC back in 2009, I built it way ahead of itself.
> 
> Now, I'm playing Watchdogs. It's just like Grand Theft Auto, but with a twist, you can hack people's phones and steal their money. Just withdraw it from any ATM. The missions tend to be rather difficult though, so much that on several, I have had to change my game difficulty to Easy, and I'm still having problems.
> 
> Now, I don't play online, but you have to be online to start Watchdogs. I didn't know it at the time, but my game was configured to automatically be played in multiplayer where other online gamers could come in and hack my game information. I was able to stop one and steal his information in the game (not in real life). Every time I moved, someone would be after me. There is a quick solution, though. Just disconnect off the Internet, and they go away. I don't like multiplayer and am sick and tired of game designers forcing that on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, talk about impossible missions though. I have a mission in Watchdogs to take a car from police impound, which has the cops instantly on me. Once I elude them, then I'm supposed to go through some checkpoints, that put the cops instantly back on me. I've done the mission several dozen times, thinking it is not possible.
Click to expand...


Oh, I remember that one. I did it the first time. I headed down underneath the Interstate to where the homeless hang out and just sat there until the helicopters just got tired of looking and left.

I'm really having a problem with the Angelo Tucci mission. I just can't get that one, even on easy mode. I even watched a couple of videos about it, one in English, and the other in Italian. The Italian guy was having as much trouble as I was having, and I just kept laughing at his attempts, the same as mine.

There is a fixer contract where you have to do a timed run to deliver a motorcycle without damaging it. I don't worry about damage. I can't get past the obstructions, cars pulling in front of you, pedestrians walking out in front of you. I'm just playing on the Normal level. I switched to Easy, and still couldn't do it. I finally just quit the mission. That's the good part of a game like that.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can easily escape ANY police chase by simply jumping in a boat and going outside the search radious. They don't follow in the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what game? GTA IV they sure do.
Click to expand...


No, that's Watchdogs, a very similar game to GTA. As in Assassins Creed 2 and subsequent others, jumping in the water helps you elude who is chasing you, unless the helicopters are after you, and you are in open water. I don't know why you are not allowed to dive under the water. To elude the copters, I swam under the Interstate bridge, and they couldn't find me.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> No, that's Watchdogs, a very similar game to GTA. As in Assassins Creed 2 and subsequent others, jumping in the water helps you elude who is chasing you, unless the helicopters are after you, and you are in open water. I don't know why you are not allowed to dive under the water. To elude the copters, I swam under the Interstate bridge, and they couldn't find me.



If you get out of your car on a mission in Watchdogs, you instantly lose, so I'm not sure how the water would help. 

I'll try lowering the difficulty to easy, and maybe that will help.

EDIT:

What video card do you have? My HD-7990 is suffering under the load. I have an R290 that I'll put in this coming weekend, but Watchdogs appears to thrash system resources like nothing I've ever seen.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Uncensored2008 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can easily escape ANY police chase by simply jumping in a boat and going outside the search radious. They don't follow in the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what game? GTA IV they sure do.
Click to expand...


GTA is overrated garbage. I don't play that trash.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Right now I'm in the Destiny Alpha.... Impressive game


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's Watchdogs, a very similar game to GTA. As in Assassins Creed 2 and subsequent others, jumping in the water helps you elude who is chasing you, unless the helicopters are after you, and you are in open water. I don't know why you are not allowed to dive under the water. To elude the copters, I swam under the Interstate bridge, and they couldn't find me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get out of your car on a mission in Watchdogs, you instantly lose, so I'm not sure how the water would help.
> 
> I'll try lowering the difficulty to easy, and maybe that will help.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> What video card do you have? My HD-7990 is suffering under the load. I have an R290 that I'll put in this coming weekend, but Watchdogs appears to thrash system resources like nothing I've ever seen.
Click to expand...


If you get out of the car during a fixer mission, you lose because those missions are timed. If you are trying to escape a gang or the police for some other act such as a vigilante act or if you stole somebody's car, you can drive right into the water and swim away. Often hugging the sea wall will help you to elude the cops because for some reason they just continue to drive up and down the sea wall. The gang members will get out and jump onto the rocks to find you. You also need to beef up your perks such as your resistance to bullets and blasts as well as get the hack to disable helicopters. Just that helicopter perk saved my bacon last night when I was escaping South Chicago in a boat.

My video card is an NVIDIA Geforce 660 GTX with 2 gigs of RAM, and I have the automatic driver search that alerts me to whenever a new driver is available. Maybe you need to update your video drivers if you haven't already. I started with all my settings on high, but during the driving sequences, I noticed every now and then a lag, which was affecting my steering.  I turned down the settings to medium, and the game plays much better, and I don't notice any change in graphics quality. You might also want to turn off blur as well. I had that on and started feeling nauseated. The good part about that game is that in stead of driving, you can run anywhere you want if you don't mind how long it takes. I especially love Aidan's ability to hack and run.


----------



## XPostFacto

If anyone playing Watchdogs wants an impossible mission, do the fixer contract where you have to steal a car off the showroom floor. For the life of me, I can't get away from the cops and I wreck every vehicle. I just quit the mission. It's not crucial to the story line, anyway, but is training for how to drive, or not. Oh, your customer wants the car in mint condition. Really? I don't know how that's possible when you have to drive the car right out the show room window.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Are you using your hacks when trying to escape? Street blockers, traffic lights, steam pipes, black outs? Using those to break line of sight and then hack a garage to hide in.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

You can also hack the police chopper


----------



## Uncensored2008

Grampa Murked U said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can easily escape ANY police chase by simply jumping in a boat and going outside the search radious. They don't follow in the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what game? GTA IV they sure do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GTA is overrated garbage. I don't play that trash.
Click to expand...


I liked GTA IV - well worth the $4.99 I spent on it.


----------



## XPostFacto

Grampa Murked U said:


> Are you using your hacks when trying to escape? Street blockers, traffic lights, steam pipes, black outs? Using those to break line of sight and then hack a garage to hide in.



I'm using my hacks to turn the traffic lights, but the cops just bust through them and ram me. I have never seen such homicidal cops, but it's only a game. I know there is a Ctrl key where you can use slow motion, but I can't see any use for that one, since I am also moving just as slow so I don't use that. I tried that with the little side shell game, but couldn't make it work during the $100 bets. Right now, I am just playing around with the side missions trying to figure out how to use hacks and different perks. I suppose I am having trouble coordinating my fingers on the keyboard. I am a touch typist, but you don't use touch typing when you play a game. Therefore, I don't know where the keys are, but my fingers do, provided they are placed on the home keys, and that's not possible with a game.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what game? GTA IV they sure do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTA is overrated garbage. I don't play that trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I liked GTA IV - well worth the $4.99 I spent on it.
Click to expand...


GTA IV is the only GTA I ever played. I bought it at Walmart for $19.95. Now, I got Dead Space for $5, and that was $5 wasted. What a horrible game. What gets me is they made 2 more sequels.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> If you get out of the car during a fixer mission, you lose because those missions are timed. If you are trying to escape a gang or the police for some other act such as a vigilante act or if you stole somebody's car, you can drive right into the water and swim away. Often hugging the sea wall will help you to elude the cops because for some reason they just continue to drive up and down the sea wall. The gang members will get out and jump onto the rocks to find you. You also need to beef up your perks such as your resistance to bullets and blasts as well as get the hack to disable helicopters. Just that helicopter perk saved my bacon last night when I was escaping South Chicago in a boat.
> 
> My video card is an NVIDIA Geforce 660 GTX with 2 gigs of RAM, and I have the automatic driver search that alerts me to whenever a new driver is available. Maybe you need to update your video drivers if you haven't already. I started with all my settings on high, but during the driving sequences, I noticed every now and then a lag, which was affecting my steering.  I turned down the settings to medium, and the game plays much better, and I don't notice any change in graphics quality. You might also want to turn off blur as well. I had that on and started feeling nauseated. The good part about that game is that in stead of driving, you can run anywhere you want if you don't mind how long it takes. I especially love Aidan's ability to hack and run.



The 660 is way behind the 7990. I do have it set to ultra. I'm running the Cat 14.4 drivers that AMD released specifically for Watchdogs.

What I'm running is;

XCLIO 2000 Black & Titanium Case
KingWin Gold Certified 80+ 1000 Watt PS
Asus P8Z77-V Premium Motherboard
Intel Core I7 3770K @ 5.0 gHz
Corsair CWCH70 Hydro Series H80 CPU Liquid Cooler
CORSAIR Vengence 16GB
PowerColor Radeon 7990 6GB
OCZ Vertex 3 SATA 3 SSD
1TB WD Black Edition SATA 3 + 3TB Seagate SATA 3
Panasonic DVD
Windows 7 Ultimate - 64 bit

I pull off 3 SATA 3 drives because the OCZ is a PCIE card based drive. It gives me the 6gbps pipe.

Like I said, I picked up an R290 that I'll put in over the weekend. This puppy here;

SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X 100362VXSR Radeon R9 290 4GB 512-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 CrossFireX Support TRI-X OC (UEFI) Video Card - Newegg.com

I would expect it to smooth out the frame rates.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Grampa Murked U said:


> Are you using your hacks when trying to escape? Street blockers, traffic lights, steam pipes, black outs? Using those to break line of sight and then hack a garage to hide in.



Traffic lights, which don't seen to help much. I haven't progressed enough to get the other hacks.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Uncensored2008 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using your hacks when trying to escape? Street blockers, traffic lights, steam pipes, black outs? Using those to break line of sight and then hack a garage to hide in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traffic lights, which don't seen to help much. I haven't progressed enough to get the other hacks.
Click to expand...


Stop trying the car missions till you get your other hacks. Without them you will have tons of problems. Eventually you get an upgrade that highlights hacks that will help you as you play in real time. Also MASTER slow motion. You can destroy the cops once you have that. And hacking garages during pursuits is gold.


----------



## XPostFacto

Grampa Murked U said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using your hacks when trying to escape? Street blockers, traffic lights, steam pipes, black outs? Using those to break line of sight and then hack a garage to hide in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traffic lights, which don't seen to help much. I haven't progressed enough to get the other hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop trying the car missions till you get your other hacks. Without them you will have tons of problems. Eventually you get an upgrade that highlights hacks that will help you as you play in real time. Also MASTER slow motion. You can destroy the cops once you have that. And hacking garages during pursuits is gold.
Click to expand...


I can hack the garages, but the cops are right on me, even still. I guess it's because I was in such a hurry, I forgot to close the garage door behind me. I was too busy opening the next door. I have tried this focus option, but so far I can't see much use for it. I move just as slow as the world around me so don't understand its use. I also don't like the combat aiming process. It was the same in GTA IV. I can't move fast or side-step and seem to get stuck in crouch mode when I need to move faster. Hence, starting all over with the mission.

I'm busy taking down the gang hideouts, which is somewhat of a pain in the neck. I have tried total stealth, using take downs and the silenced pistol, but sneaking around like that is a slow process. I especially hate that I can't kill the leader. I have to beat him down. I had to give up on that mission where I went into the ghetto to take down the gang banger. Right down to the end, they would call in reinforcements, and though I was hidden well, they would find me every time, and they are such excellent shots. The game is heavily against the player, even in Normal mode.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you get out of the car during a fixer mission, you lose because those missions are timed. If you are trying to escape a gang or the police for some other act such as a vigilante act or if you stole somebody's car, you can drive right into the water and swim away. Often hugging the sea wall will help you to elude the cops because for some reason they just continue to drive up and down the sea wall. The gang members will get out and jump onto the rocks to find you. You also need to beef up your perks such as your resistance to bullets and blasts as well as get the hack to disable helicopters. Just that helicopter perk saved my bacon last night when I was escaping South Chicago in a boat.
> 
> My video card is an NVIDIA Geforce 660 GTX with 2 gigs of RAM, and I have the automatic driver search that alerts me to whenever a new driver is available. Maybe you need to update your video drivers if you haven't already. I started with all my settings on high, but during the driving sequences, I noticed every now and then a lag, which was affecting my steering.  I turned down the settings to medium, and the game plays much better, and I don't notice any change in graphics quality. You might also want to turn off blur as well. I had that on and started feeling nauseated. The good part about that game is that in stead of driving, you can run anywhere you want if you don't mind how long it takes. I especially love Aidan's ability to hack and run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 660 is way behind the 7990. I do have it set to ultra. I'm running the Cat 14.4 drivers that AMD released specifically for Watchdogs.
> 
> What I'm running is;
> 
> XCLIO 2000 Black & Titanium Case
> KingWin Gold Certified 80+ 1000 Watt PS
> Asus P8Z77-V Premium Motherboard
> Intel Core I7 3770K @ 5.0 gHz
> Corsair CWCH70 Hydro Series H80 CPU Liquid Cooler
> CORSAIR Vengence 16GB
> PowerColor Radeon 7990 6GB
> OCZ Vertex 3 SATA 3 SSD
> 1TB WD Black Edition SATA 3 + 3TB Seagate SATA 3
> Panasonic DVD
> Windows 7 Ultimate - 64 bit
> 
> I pull off 3 SATA 3 drives because the OCZ is a PCIE card based drive. It gives me the 6gbps pipe.
> 
> Like I said, I picked up an R290 that I'll put in over the weekend. This puppy here;
> 
> SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X 100362VXSR Radeon R9 290 4GB 512-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 CrossFireX Support TRI-X OC (UEFI) Video Card - Newegg.com
> 
> I would expect it to smooth out the frame rates.
Click to expand...


Wow! You have me beat. My system is 5 years old, but until I can no longer play these heavily intensive graphics games, I will continue on with my old system. 

I have an ASUS P5Q motherboard that is capable of using overclocking for the processor as well as overclocking for the graphics card, but I prefer not to do that. There is enough heat there. I notice you have the water-cooled system. I have thought about it, but am funny about having anything liquid, running through my PC.

With that power supply of yours, I bet you can heat your house in the winter. It gets hot enough in my computer room, and I have just an 850 watt PS.

Another thought, if your system is hiccuping with Watchdogs, you might want to give yourself additional virtual memory. Go in and if you have 16 Gigabytes of RAM, take 1/4 of that and give yourself 4 gigs of virtual RAM, but make your start and stop points both at 4 gigs. I started getting insufficient memory errors when I was playing Wolfenstein, the New Order. Once I changed my virtual RAM, those memory problems disappeared.

Another thing, I have noticed that after playing these games, sometimes my computer doesn't want to shut off. That means I need to defrag my hard drive. It always helps. I also run an application I bought at Best Buy called Fix-It-Utilities. I run that app every other day, and it has helped my PC to run much better.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

I've fallen in love with Kerbal Space Program as of late. It's basically a NASA simulator minus a lot of technical research etc. You build rockets, send them to orbit, beyond or not even close and collect science for your efforts. Opening up new parts and pieces for ship and rocket building. The physics engine is really good, so it's a LOT more difficult than it sounds. I've been playing and building for weeks and finally made it to the moon.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

My pc is about 5 years old. I bought it cheap at about 600 from Walmart as I already have another pc. I put a new power brick in it and a new graphics card. It has run every game I've tried except Planetside 2. For some reason it crashes after about 10 minutes of playing.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I'd like to build a gaming rig from scratch but I just don't play enough to justify the money & time it would take to do it.


----------



## XPostFacto

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'd like to build a gaming rig from scratch but I just don't play enough to justify the money & time it would take to do it.



I spent about $600 building my PC back in 2009. I briefly looked at the benefits of SLI or Crossfire, but opted to buy a regular motherboard with just one graphics card. Maybe, on the next go around, I'll look at a double or triple system, but when I first set it up, I will just go with one card. With my setup, I have to have at least one PCI slot that isn't covered with a giant graphics processor so I can install my HD TV tuner. I love having TV capability with my PC.


----------



## RKMBrown

I'm currently playing a lot of League of Legends 

WOW kept me busy for a few years 
I was a top league player in Counter Strike back when it was the game to play
C&C genre were fun back in the day
Every once in a while I'll play a good RPG like Mass Effect, Kotor, bioshock


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

XPostFacto said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to build a gaming rig from scratch but I just don't play enough to justify the money & time it would take to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent about $600 building my PC back in 2009. I briefly looked at the benefits of SLI or Crossfire, but opted to buy a regular motherboard with just one graphics card. Maybe, on the next go around, I'll look at a double or triple system, but when I first set it up, I will just go with one card. With my setup, I have to have at least one PCI slot that isn't covered with a giant graphics processor so I can install my HD TV tuner. I love having TV capability with my PC.
Click to expand...


If I ever do it I'll likely spend that amount on my graphics cards


----------



## CTSV

My favorite game of all time has got to be the CIV series, but I spent a fair amount of time playing the original Masters of the Universe game.

I also really enjoyed the first MechWarrior on the original X-box

These days it's all iPad games, like solitare or Sudoku, and my one remaining time sucking vice on the occasional Sunday  afternoon, Skyrim....which I can never seem to play any character beyond about level 25 without becoming fascinated by some other skill combination,  so I start over. I've got a rig that plays at max settings, and the only total play through I've ever done was stealth archer, which was a lot easier after I got the rig because I could see targets much further away.


----------



## XPostFacto

Grampa Murked U said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to build a gaming rig from scratch but I just don't play enough to justify the money & time it would take to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent about $600 building my PC back in 2009. I briefly looked at the benefits of SLI or Crossfire, but opted to buy a regular motherboard with just one graphics card. Maybe, on the next go around, I'll look at a double or triple system, but when I first set it up, I will just go with one card. With my setup, I have to have at least one PCI slot that isn't covered with a giant graphics processor so I can install my HD TV tuner. I love having TV capability with my PC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I ever do it I'll likely spend that amount on my graphics cards
Click to expand...


I don't know if there is an advantage or not with multiple graphics cards. Not to shoot anybody's PC's down, but one guy has the latest and greatest Core I7 and a couple of Crossfire boards, and he's still having problems making the game play like he wants it, yet, I can play the game, beautifully with my lesser system.  I do tend to tweak operating system, Windows 8, more for the best performance, defrag often, run virtual RAM, so instead of buying another graphics card like this guy was saying, I think it's a matter of the right tweaking, and he could play anything with his present graphics card. Just my observations which seem to work for me.


----------



## XPostFacto

Grampa Murked U said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using your hacks when trying to escape? Street blockers, traffic lights, steam pipes, black outs? Using those to break line of sight and then hack a garage to hide in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traffic lights, which don't seen to help much. I haven't progressed enough to get the other hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop trying the car missions till you get your other hacks. Without them you will have tons of problems. Eventually you get an upgrade that highlights hacks that will help you as you play in real time. Also MASTER slow motion. You can destroy the cops once you have that. And hacking garages during pursuits is gold.
Click to expand...


Just did another fixer contract where I had to take out a guy in a pickup. I used one of my perks where you see a diamond so then you press your hack key, and it took out his car. I almost lost him when he set out on foot. I couldn't control my car, so turned it around and ran right over him, and since it was my 5th fixer contract, I got the new "offensive driving" skill. I figure if I do enough side missions and beef up my skills, I will eventually go back to the main storyline. I have hacked all the CTOS towers and distribution points as well as 7 gang hideout. Those gang hideouts have gotten creative, where you have to take out multiple targets while they are surrounded by their bodyguards. I must say that the maximum slow motion/focus skill doesn't work in combat, since it appears to be designed only for driving.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Gog.com is having massive game sales right now.

Enjoy


----------



## XPostFacto

Grampa Murked U said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to build a gaming rig from scratch but I just don't play enough to justify the money & time it would take to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent about $600 building my PC back in 2009. I briefly looked at the benefits of SLI or Crossfire, but opted to buy a regular motherboard with just one graphics card. Maybe, on the next go around, I'll look at a double or triple system, but when I first set it up, I will just go with one card. With my setup, I have to have at least one PCI slot that isn't covered with a giant graphics processor so I can install my HD TV tuner. I love having TV capability with my PC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I ever do it I'll likely spend that amount on my graphics cards
Click to expand...


I thought I was being a bit extravagant when I spent $250 for my recent graphics card purchase of the NVIDIA Geforce 660 GTX. That was the most expensive board I have ever owned. It was reduced from $300.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## XPostFacto

Bleipriester said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A67vkW7oocE



I don't know what I just watched.

If that's Elder Scrolls Online, count me out of that one.

I did buy Titanfall, but when I discovered it was all online, I took it back and got a refund. Fortunately, I didn't open the package, and that made it easier with Walmart. If I had any other Internet provider other than my Satellite system, Wild Blue, I could play online, but that is the kicker.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A67vkW7oocE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I just watched.
> 
> If that's Elder Scrolls Online, count me out of that one.
> 
> I did buy Titanfall, but when I discovered it was all online, I took it back and got a refund. Fortunately, I didn't open the package, and that made it easier with Walmart. If I had any other Internet provider other than my Satellite system, Wild Blue, I could play online, but that is the kicker.
Click to expand...

It´s The Elder Scrolls Online indeed. I´m playing with a Notebook what makes me turn the graphics largeley to low. I reduced the clip´s size from 700 to 12 MB before uploading.


----------



## Bleipriester

Major update for ESO. Some Gigs have to be downloaded. Read here:
Patch Notes v1.2.3 - Elder Scrolls Online


----------



## Bleipriester

In 2008, I took this record from BF2 (Don´t be scared, it isn´t Anti-American).


----------



## XPostFacto

I only played one Battlefield game, but the single player game is way too short, and I don't play on line. Of course, Watchdogs has been trying to force me to get involved in online hacking, but when I'm told that an online hacker has attacked me, I just shut off my modem. That gets rid of them quite easily.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> I only played one Battlefield game, but the single player game is way too short, and I don't play on line. Of course, Watchdogs has been trying to force me to get involved in online hacking, but when I'm told that an online hacker has attacked me, I just shut off my modem. That gets rid of them quite easily.


The BF single player campaigns are not much more than a bonus, its focused on Multiplayer. Bad Company is the first BF that contains a real SP campaign by the way, the previous BF games just offer to play against bots on Multiplayer maps.

Whats your experience with hackers in Watchdogs?


----------



## XPostFacto

Bleipriester said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only played one Battlefield game, but the single player game is way too short, and I don't play on line. Of course, Watchdogs has been trying to force me to get involved in online hacking, but when I'm told that an online hacker has attacked me, I just shut off my modem. That gets rid of them quite easily.
> 
> 
> 
> The BF single player campaigns are not much more than a bonus, its focused on Multiplayer. Bad Company is the first BF that contains a real SP campaign by the way, the previous BF games just offer to play against bots on Multiplayer maps.
> 
> Whats your experience with hackers in Watchdogs?
Click to expand...


Online hacking of another player is part of the game. I don't like it because it takes away notoriety points and gives them to the player who successfully hacks me. These online intrusions interrupt your regular game play of the campaign. That's why when I shut down my modem, they go away. I did participate in an online race, and was winning. The next thing I see is that my online connection is being lost. Somebody didn't want to lose so shut down their access to the Internet. Now, you can turn off this function, but you lose out to access to Chicago hot spots. I might as well have turned off online activities because I didn't do much with the hotspots, anyway. I only visited 25 of them.

I finally finished the campaign. The last Act 5 was very difficult, so difficult, I was forced to go on the easy level. I had to get into running gun battles with the police, who just kept respawning in. There was no respite, other than disabling their helicopters and grabbing a car to escape. Word of advice, head for the open road and outrun the cops. They are hard to outrun in the city streets, even with your hacking skills.


----------



## XPostFacto

Tell me about ESO Online. Is it possible to play as a single player by not being part of an online faction? If so, who do I play against? Are they NPC bots or other players?

These above questions also go for Titanfall, which looked like a good game. I bought it, but never opened it so ended up returning it to Walmart.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> Tell me about ESO Online. Is it possible to play as a single player by not being part of an online faction? If so, who do I play against? Are they NPC bots or other players?
> 
> These above questions also go for Titanfall, which looked like a good game. I bought it, but never opened it so ended up returning it to Walmart.


ESO is a mix of RPG and MMO. Most quests can be done alone, but you get more XP when playing in a group. Some dungeons however, called public dungeons, are too hard to accomplish them alone, but they are additional. And there are Dolmen. This are locations where the bad guy, Molag Bal, drops anchors in his attempt to merge Tamriel, the realm in the TES series, with his piece of Oblivion, Coldharbour. This ones should be faced in groups too. The central kingdom of Tamriel is Cyrodiil, where the PvP part of the Game takes place. Three Parties, which consists of the different races that show up in TES, fight for the control of keeps and works.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Anyone get any good deals on the steam summer sale? 

I got Fallout New Vegas Ultimate edition for 5 bucks
Borderlands 2 for 5 bucks

And a couple indie games for 2 or 3 dollars


----------



## XPostFacto

I remember that Borderlands 2 was touted to be multiplayer only, but it did have a good single player game as well. The single player was quite hard in several sections, and I can see where if I had somebody to watch my back, things could have gone a lot smoother. Without a backup, I was forced to run very fast to escape the myriad of creatures out to get a piece of me.


----------



## XPostFacto

Bleipriester said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about ESO Online. Is it possible to play as a single player by not being part of an online faction? If so, who do I play against? Are they NPC bots or other players?
> 
> These above questions also go for Titanfall, which looked like a good game. I bought it, but never opened it so ended up returning it to Walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> ESO is a mix of RPG and MMO. Most quests can be done alone, but you get more XP when playing in a group. Some dungeons however, called public dungeons, are too hard to accomplish them alone, but they are additional. And there are Dolmen. This are locations where the bad guy, Molag Bal, drops anchors in his attempt to merge Tamriel, the realm in the TES series, with his piece of Oblivion, Coldharbour. This ones should be faced in groups too. The central kingdom of Tamriel is Cyrodiil, where the PvP part of the Game takes place. Three Parties, which consists of the different races that show up in TES, fight for the control of keeps and works.
Click to expand...


I assume that with Molog Bal, these events take place long before the events in Skyrim. In the DLC game regarding vampire hunters, the beautiful vampire princess, Serana mentions Molog Bal and Coldharbor as occurring thousands of years before the birth of the Dragonborn.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about ESO Online. Is it possible to play as a single player by not being part of an online faction? If so, who do I play against? Are they NPC bots or other players?
> 
> These above questions also go for Titanfall, which looked like a good game. I bought it, but never opened it so ended up returning it to Walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> ESO is a mix of RPG and MMO. Most quests can be done alone, but you get more XP when playing in a group. Some dungeons however, called public dungeons, are too hard to accomplish them alone, but they are additional. And there are Dolmen. This are locations where the bad guy, Molag Bal, drops anchors in his attempt to merge Tamriel, the realm in the TES series, with his piece of Oblivion, Coldharbour. This ones should be faced in groups too. The central kingdom of Tamriel is Cyrodiil, where the PvP part of the Game takes place. Three Parties, which consists of the different races that show up in TES, fight for the control of keeps and works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I assume that with Molog Bal, these events take place long before the events in Skyrim. In the DLC game regarding vampire hunters, the beautiful vampire princess, Serana mentions Molog Bal and Coldharbor as occurring thousands of years before the birth of the Dragonborn.
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Arcanum...

Still playing it today and got it from GOG.com...

They have some great old games there....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Downloading the Witcher 2 as we speak. Got it on steam for 4 bucks.


----------



## Bleipriester

Grampa Murked U said:


> Downloading the Witcher 2 as we speak. Got it on steam for 4 bucks.


Played the first part. Good prognosis for this one.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Bleipriester said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downloading the Witcher 2 as we speak. Got it on steam for 4 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Played the first part. Good prognosis for this one.
Click to expand...


3 comes out soon.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Grampa Murked U said:


> Downloading the Witcher 2 as we speak. Got it on steam for 4 bucks.



Great game!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Uncensored2008 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downloading the Witcher 2 as we speak. Got it on steam for 4 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great game!
Click to expand...


I can't figure out how to turn down the controller sensitivity.  I've gone through all the options and only find settings for mouse sensitivity, which have no impact. It's currently unplayable as is.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Do you like space based games? A little scavange, rescue, search/destroy or straight PVP? Like building ships and bases? HOLY check it!

Space Engineers.

It's an absolute ginormous amount of fun.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Grampa Murked U said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downloading the Witcher 2 as we speak. Got it on steam for 4 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great game!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't figure out how to turn down the controller sensitivity.  I've gone through all the options and only find settings for mouse sensitivity, which have no impact. It's currently unplayable as is.
Click to expand...


Controller?

Use WASD and the mouse.


----------



## XPostFacto

I just picked up a copy of Metro, Last Light. I don't think it's on a par with the Stalker series depicting the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant disaster. What ruins the game for me is its choppiness. I turned down all the graphics to low or turned things off, but it doesn't help. 

Now, years ago when Return to Castle Wolfenstein came out, I experienced the same choppiness so built a new PC and got rid of those problems. Maybe it's time. Yet, when searching for other folks who had similar problems to mine, I found quite a few, who were sporting some heavy hitting systems, Core I7, 16 to 32 Gigs of DDR3 RAM, SLI and Crossfire graphics cards. Even they were complaining about the choppiness of the game. 

A good friend of mine plays his on Xbox 360 and hasn't experienced any of my same problems. I have all the latest graphics card drivers and Steam forced me to download all updates for the game. I was surprised at how quickly I received updates, which shows me that the game manufacturers have probably given up support for this game. I'm glad I didn't spend a lot of money for this game. Even if I could play without the choppy dropped frames, the gameplay isn't too impressive. When you're outside, it's hard to figure out where to go next. I guess I'm spoiled  having all the maps and guides in Skyrim.


----------



## XPostFacto

Okay, a Steam forum gave some good advice about clearing up the choppiness of Metro, Last Light. Just go into Game Options and turn off Advanced PhysX. It worked for me. So I just cranked up the graphics to very high and played it. It doesn't matter, though because the atmosphere is pretty dreary, though. I guess it would be after an atomic war. Still I'm not too impressed with the game.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Uncensored2008 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure out how to turn down the controller sensitivity.  I've gone through all the options and only find settings for mouse sensitivity, which have no impact. It's currently unplayable as is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Controller?
> 
> Use WASD and the mouse.
Click to expand...


Naw. I wanna kick back with a controller not sit at a desk. 
I shelved the game. Unplayable as is and I have no desire to sit at a desk & play it.


----------



## Ropey

Grampa Murked U said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downloading the Witcher 2 as we speak. Got it on steam for 4 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great game!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't figure out how to turn down the controller sensitivity.  I've gone through all the options and only find settings for mouse sensitivity, which have no impact. It's currently unplayable as is.
Click to expand...


Do you have a game controller icon in the control panel of your OS? It should be listed in devices.

Click Start then Control Panel > Devices and Printers (controller should be listed) then Right Click (the icon) then > properties. 

Have a look to see if it has installed a program. If it has what you need will/should be in there under "Settings", etc.







If you don't see an icon for a game controller, then  you may want to see if you can find an emulator that allows you to control the global out of game settings of the controller and  have it apply to the in game controls by default.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

After doing a bit of digging I found out my cpu wasn't adequate.  With my motherboard there really wasn't much room for improvement so I bought a new pc & it runs Witcher 2 flawlessly. 
Asus - Essentio Desktop - Intel Core i7 - 12GB Memory - 2TB Hard Drive - M51AD-B05 - Best Buy

One question though. A couple of games make the pc run loud. The Witcher 2 & Divinity Original Sin.

Any idea why that would be?


----------



## Ropey

Grampa Murked U said:


> After doing a bit of digging I found out my cpu wasn't adequate.  With my motherboard there really wasn't much room for improvement so I bought a new pc & it runs Witcher 2 flawlessly.
> Asus - Essentio Desktop - Intel Core i7 - 12GB Memory - 2TB Hard Drive - M51AD-B05 - Best Buy
> 
> One question though. A couple of games make the pc run loud. The Witcher 2 & Divinity Original Sin.
> 
> Any idea why that would be?



NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 card as OEM might have a different fan system. Check and see if you have control of the fan with that card.

NVIDIA Control Panel ? Performance Group | NVIDIA

If you do, then follow the instructions to slow the fan down and see if the fan is causing the noise. If you slow it down and play the game and don't find the noise, then you need to play with the temperature drop delta of your card and create a personal profile that allows you to game at high performance with a lower fan speed.

The tools will allow you to see the temperatures and modify the fan for your card instead of the default fan control for all the cards.

You may have a cooler running card (in comparison to others) right out of the box.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> I just picked up a copy of Metro, Last Light. I don't think it's on a par with the Stalker series depicting the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant disaster. What ruins the game for me is its choppiness. I turned down all the graphics to low or turned things off, but it doesn't help.
> 
> Now, years ago when Return to Castle Wolfenstein came out, I experienced the same choppiness so built a new PC and got rid of those problems. Maybe it's time. Yet, when searching for other folks who had similar problems to mine, I found quite a few, who were sporting some heavy hitting systems, Core I7, 16 to 32 Gigs of DDR3 RAM, SLI and Crossfire graphics cards. Even they were complaining about the choppiness of the game.



Way way different games. Metro is a linear shooter, Stalker was an open world sandbox.

I had no trouble with Metro Last Light.



> A good friend of mine plays his on Xbox 360 and hasn't experienced any of my same problems. I have all the latest graphics card drivers and Steam forced me to download all updates for the game. I was surprised at how quickly I received updates, which shows me that the game manufacturers have probably given up support for this game. I'm glad I didn't spend a lot of money for this game. Even if I could play without the choppy dropped frames, the gameplay isn't too impressive. When you're outside, it's hard to figure out where to go next. I guess I'm spoiled  having all the maps and guides in Skyrim.



Bear in mind the 360 runs an equivalent 1280X720 at medium. Turn things down to that level, and even the embedded graphics of an I7 will run the game fine.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> Okay, a Steam forum gave some good advice about clearing up the choppiness of Metro, Last Light. Just go into Game Options and turn off Advanced PhysX. It worked for me. So I just cranked up the graphics to very high and played it. It doesn't matter, though because the atmosphere is pretty dreary, though. I guess it would be after an atomic war. Still I'm not too impressed with the game.



That's a great point.

Unless you have a newer Nvidia card ALWAYS turn PhysX off. It is a technology dependent on Nvidia architecture and will degrade performance on any other card.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Grampa Murked U said:


> After doing a bit of digging I found out my cpu wasn't adequate.  With my motherboard there really wasn't much room for improvement so I bought a new pc & it runs Witcher 2 flawlessly.
> Asus - Essentio Desktop - Intel Core i7 - 12GB Memory - 2TB Hard Drive - M51AD-B05 - Best Buy
> 
> One question though. A couple of games make the pc run loud. The Witcher 2 & Divinity Original Sin.
> 
> Any idea why that would be?



Yeah,

Modern PC's alter the speed of internal fans based on the load placed on the computer. What you're hearing is your fans spinning up.

The stock I7 fan has a range of 2400 RPM up to 6000 RPM - as the processor gets hot, the fan spins faster. The same thing on the Nvidia card - not sure the ranges, but as the card gets hotter, the fan spins faster to cool it. Do NOT be tempted to adjust it manually unless you are running speed fan to monitor temperature and really know what you're doing. The fan spins up for a reason, to keep your CPU and GPU from burning up.

One of the reasons I went to a liquid cooled machine was to reduce fan noise.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, a Steam forum gave some good advice about clearing up the choppiness of Metro, Last Light. Just go into Game Options and turn off Advanced PhysX. It worked for me. So I just cranked up the graphics to very high and played it. It doesn't matter, though because the atmosphere is pretty dreary, though. I guess it would be after an atomic war. Still I'm not too impressed with the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great point.
> 
> Unless you have a newer Nvidia card ALWAYS turn PhysX off. It is a technology dependent on Nvidia architecture and will degrade performance on any other card.
Click to expand...

If your graphics card has no integrated PhysX Chip, the CPU will do the work. As Nvidia bought Ageia only Nvida graphics cards have a PhysX chip.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, a Steam forum gave some good advice about clearing up the choppiness of Metro, Last Light. Just go into Game Options and turn off Advanced PhysX. It worked for me. So I just cranked up the graphics to very high and played it. It doesn't matter, though because the atmosphere is pretty dreary, though. I guess it would be after an atomic war. Still I'm not too impressed with the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great point.
> 
> Unless you have a newer Nvidia card ALWAYS turn PhysX off. It is a technology dependent on Nvidia architecture and will degrade performance on any other card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your graphics card has no integrated PhysX Chip, the CPU will do the work. As Nvidia bought Ageia only Nvida graphics cards have a PhysX chip.
Click to expand...



That's what Nvidia claims, but Tom's Hardware did extensive testing and found that the software based PhysX destroys performance every time. Nvidia was trying to shaft AMD with this, but only managed to marginalize PhysX.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great point.
> 
> Unless you have a newer Nvidia card ALWAYS turn PhysX off. It is a technology dependent on Nvidia architecture and will degrade performance on any other card.
> 
> 
> 
> If your graphics card has no integrated PhysX Chip, the CPU will do the work. As Nvidia bought Ageia only Nvida graphics cards have a PhysX chip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Nvidia claims, but Tom's Hardware did extensive testing and found that the software based PhysX destroys performance every time. Nvidia was trying to shaft AMD with this, but only managed to marginalize PhysX.
Click to expand...

"software based" means that the CPU does the work as the technology lacks of own hardware which would be a PhysX chip in this case.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your graphics card has no integrated PhysX Chip, the CPU will do the work. As Nvidia bought Ageia only Nvida graphics cards have a PhysX chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Nvidia claims, but Tom's Hardware did extensive testing and found that the software based PhysX destroys performance every time. Nvidia was trying to shaft AMD with this, but only managed to marginalize PhysX.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "software based" means that the CPU does the work as the technology lacks of own hardware which would be a PhysX chip in this case.
Click to expand...


Yes, but the driver is so poorly written that is slams the CPU and causes poor performance.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Nvidia claims, but Tom's Hardware did extensive testing and found that the software based PhysX destroys performance every time. Nvidia was trying to shaft AMD with this, but only managed to marginalize PhysX.
> 
> 
> 
> "software based" means that the CPU does the work as the technology lacks of own hardware which would be a PhysX chip in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but the driver is so poorly written that is slams the CPU and causes poor performance.
Click to expand...

I had no problems so far.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "software based" means that the CPU does the work as the technology lacks of own hardware which would be a PhysX chip in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but the driver is so poorly written that is slams the CPU and causes poor performance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had no problems so far.
Click to expand...


Do you have an Nvidia GPU?

Why Won?t ATI Support CUDA and PhysX? | ExtremeTech


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but the driver is so poorly written that is slams the CPU and causes poor performance.
> 
> 
> 
> I had no problems so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have an Nvidia GPU?
> 
> Why Won?t ATI Support CUDA and PhysX? | ExtremeTech
Click to expand...

No. This is why I can say I had no problems so far.
List of configurations since 2008:
AMD Sempron 3200+, Ati HD 2400 Pro
AMD Athlon 4800+ X2, MSI RX2600XT, AMD HD 3870
AMD Athlon 6000+ X2, AMD HD 3870/4870
AMD Phenom II X4 965, AMD HD 6870
AMD A10-5800K, AMD HD 7850
Intel Core i3-370M, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Bleipriester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "software based" means that the CPU does the work as the technology lacks of own hardware which would be a PhysX chip in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but the driver is so poorly written that is slams the CPU and causes poor performance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had no problems so far.
Click to expand...


Yeah, even my old pc ran Metro LL without trouble. May be time for him to upgrade some parts.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Most modern games detect an AMD card and disable PhysX by default, but if there is an option, I always turn it off.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Uncensored2008 said:


> Most modern games detect an AMD card and disable PhysX by default, but if there is an option, I always turn it off.



It was weird cause on my old pc it ran great then I started it yesterday on my new one and it killed my eyes till I turned off the physics option.  What is that option even for?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

By the way, if any of you want to hook up on steam or origin to play my id is grampamurkedu.

I'm just now really gettin into pc gaming. Just bought bf4 and may get Sniper elite 3 too. I also have a bunch of other games


----------



## Bleipriester

Grampa Murked U said:


> By the way, if any of you want to hook up on steam or origin to play my id is grampamurkedu.
> 
> I'm just now really gettin into pc gaming. Just bought bf4 and may get Sniper elite 3 too. I also have a bunch of other games


I need to get a new computer before I can play proper again.


----------



## CorvusRexus

jhonebrin said:


> Hi guys..i mostly play these games on my pc..Battlefield 3. Need for speed, tekken 3 and vice city....Tell me guys...which game are you playing on your pc.?



Age of Empires 2: The Forgotten or just Age of Empires 2: The Conquerors Expansion. Greatest game ever, I swear.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Grampa Murked U said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most modern games detect an AMD card and disable PhysX by default, but if there is an option, I always turn it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was weird cause on my old pc it ran great then I started it yesterday on my new one and it killed my eyes till I turned off the physics option.  What is that option even for?
Click to expand...


There was a company in the 90's called Ageia who put out a discrete physics processing card, to calculate how items react in 3D games. The card was expensive and had very little support in games. So the whole thing flopped. In the mid-2000's, Nvidia bought the technology and put it on their video cards, making it free to Nvidia customers. The problem was that game developers were not going to support something that cut out 60% of their market.

So Nvidia wrote a driver to handle calls to the PhysX engine in software. Right away this is a disconnect. PhysX exists to offload the need to calculate physics operations from the CPU, obviously using software puts the burden right back on the CPU. The further muck things up, the software based PhysX driver was not optimized for multi-core use, so it tended to peg a single core, creating far worse performance than just letting the CPU calculate it in the first place - Nvidia claims this is fixed now. Even so, using a driver to intercept the calls will never yield better performance than the CPU natively offers. In the end, this is a ploy by Nvidia to gain market share that has not done well. Not only does AMD outsell Nvidia on the PC front, they supply the GPU for both the PS4 and Xbox One - which means PhysX will never gain dominance, because it would interfere with the Console side of the market.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Grampa Murked U said:


> By the way, if any of you want to hook up on steam or origin to play my id is grampamurkedu.
> 
> I'm just now really gettin into pc gaming. Just bought bf4 and may get Sniper elite 3 too. I also have a bunch of other games



I'm Geforce25


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up a copy of Metro, Last Light. I don't think it's on a par with the Stalker series depicting the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant disaster. What ruins the game for me is its choppiness. I turned down all the graphics to low or turned things off, but it doesn't help.
> 
> Now, years ago when Return to Castle Wolfenstein came out, I experienced the same choppiness so built a new PC and got rid of those problems. Maybe it's time. Yet, when searching for other folks who had similar problems to mine, I found quite a few, who were sporting some heavy hitting systems, Core I7, 16 to 32 Gigs of DDR3 RAM, SLI and Crossfire graphics cards. Even they were complaining about the choppiness of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way way different games. Metro is a linear shooter, Stalker was an open world sandbox.
> 
> I had no trouble with Metro Last Light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good friend of mine plays his on Xbox 360 and hasn't experienced any of my same problems. I have all the latest graphics card drivers and Steam forced me to download all updates for the game. I was surprised at how quickly I received updates, which shows me that the game manufacturers have probably given up support for this game. I'm glad I didn't spend a lot of money for this game. Even if I could play without the choppy dropped frames, the gameplay isn't too impressive. When you're outside, it's hard to figure out where to go next. I guess I'm spoiled  having all the maps and guides in Skyrim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bear in mind the 360 runs an equivalent 1280X720 at medium. Turn things down to that level, and even the embedded graphics of an I7 will run the game fine.
Click to expand...


Well, Stalker was an open environment, provided you had the radiation suits before you could go there, or you had to do some task for Duty before they would open the gates for you. It was only open world toward the end of the game when you had the requisite gear to traverse the outreaches. I have played all 3 over and over, just loved the genre. Metro LL leaves a lot to be desired, not to mention it's way too short. I'm in the process of going through a second time, trying not to kill anybody, well, at least too much. You don't always have a choice in that game.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, a Steam forum gave some good advice about clearing up the choppiness of Metro, Last Light. Just go into Game Options and turn off Advanced PhysX. It worked for me. So I just cranked up the graphics to very high and played it. It doesn't matter, though because the atmosphere is pretty dreary, though. I guess it would be after an atomic war. Still I'm not too impressed with the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great point.
> 
> Unless you have a newer Nvidia card ALWAYS turn PhysX off. It is a technology dependent on Nvidia architecture and will degrade performance on any other card.
Click to expand...


My card is an NVIDIA Geforce GTX 660. I have had it since January 2013, paid $350 for it. It was the most expensive card I ever bought so I will be keeping it for my next PC build, which may be shortly. I'm doing research as we speak.


----------



## XPostFacto

Right now, I'm looking at getting an ASUS Z97A LGA 1150 with a 4790 Core I7 LGA 1150 with 16 gigs of Gskill Ripjaws RAM. I am leaning toward the ASUS  Z97A because it provides at least two legacy PCI slots. I need one for my HD Hauppauge TV tuner.

I'm keeping my present graphics card, 850 watt PS, and 1 TB hard drive. I will have to reload Windows 8 and sit through the tons of updates. As far as CPU cooling, I am looking at one of the Corsair liquid cooling models. I have read the reviews, and not all reviews are favorable. There is a lot of talk about how the cooling system doesn't work, doa, and other reasons.

Anybody have any ideas as to your liquid cooling preferences?


----------



## Wake

I don't have time for it now, but I'd love to play me some *Sins of a Solar Empire*.


----------



## Bleipriester

Wake said:


> I don't have time for it now, but I'd love to play me some *Sins of a Solar Empire*.


Yeah! One of the best!


----------



## CorvusRexus

Bleipriester said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have time for it now, but I'd love to play me some *Sins of a Solar Empire*.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! One of the best!
Click to expand...


Heard of it, but never played it. What is it, exactly?


----------



## Wake

CorvusRexus said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have time for it now, but I'd love to play me some *Sins of a Solar Empire*.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! One of the best!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heard of it, but never played it. What is it, exactly?
Click to expand...


It's a massive, real-time strategy game involving space! I love it, because it's SO massive, with multiple solar systems to conquer. It's worth buying.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSyTVrcuvHQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSyTVrcuvHQ[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

Wake said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! One of the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heard of it, but never played it. What is it, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a massive, real-time strategy game involving space! I love it, because it's SO massive, with multiple solar systems to conquer. It's worth buying.
Click to expand...

When it was new I considered to buy it but the costs of 50  seem to much for me as the game doesn´t offer a campaign. Then it was on a magazine´s DVD and I found it would have been worth the 50 bucks.


----------



## CorvusRexus

Wake said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! One of the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heard of it, but never played it. What is it, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a massive, real-time strategy game involving space! I love it, because it's SO massive, with multiple solar systems to conquer. It's worth buying.
> 
> [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSyTVrcuvHQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSyTVrcuvHQ[/ame]
Click to expand...


Sorry, too lazy to watch the video. Does it work sort of like Star Wars: Empire at War? Because that is an RTS involving space...


----------



## Bleipriester

CorvusRexus said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard of it, but never played it. What is it, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a massive, real-time strategy game involving space! I love it, because it's SO massive, with multiple solar systems to conquer. It's worth buying.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, too lazy to watch the video. Does it work sort of like Star Wars: Empire at War? Because that is an RTS involving space...
Click to expand...

It features a unique system that allows battles only close to planets, asteroids and stars. These orbs are connected by "phase lines" which serve as routes for phase jumps.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

That shit looks too complicated.  Too much like work for me lol


----------



## Ropey

Grampa Murked U said:


> That shit looks too complicated.  Too much like work for me lol



I agree. 

FPS - Anything that moves gets it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ropey said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> That shit looks too complicated.  Too much like work for me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> FPS - Anything that moves gets it.
Click to expand...


Lol


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have time for it now, but I'd love to play me some *Sins of a Solar Empire*.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! One of the best!
Click to expand...


I have all the Sins games, then bought Rebellion and felt sort of ripped off, since there was nothing new in it. But I admit that it's kind of nice having the game in Steam.


----------



## Uncensored2008

CorvusRexus said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have time for it now, but I'd love to play me some *Sins of a Solar Empire*.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! One of the best!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heard of it, but never played it. What is it, exactly?
Click to expand...


At the most basic level it's a real time strategy game. Set in space with three very distinct factions. The base game starts you on a single planet, where you must develop you society and research new technology. There are three resources, credits which come from trade, crystal that must be mined, and metal that must be mined. All three are needed to construct buildings and ships. Credits are just money, used in research and all building.

One of the early criticisms was that "defense is death." In other words, those who played a defensive game were doomed to defeat. The only way to win was to use aggressive strategy.  Stardock released an add-on called "Entrenchment" that was absolutely brilliant, because with a few minor changes it changed the entire game. Essentially they added very powerful space stations and a few other defense technologies. This instantly made defensive strategy very effective. 

Later they released the "diplomacy" add on, which does exactly what it says. 

Steam released the "Rebellion" version, which they called an add-on, but it really is just the base game with both add-on's in a single package.

Sins is probably the greatest 4X RTS in history.


----------



## CorvusRexus

Bleipriester said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a massive, real-time strategy game involving space! I love it, because it's SO massive, with multiple solar systems to conquer. It's worth buying.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSyTVrcuvHQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, too lazy to watch the video. Does it work sort of like Star Wars: Empire at War? Because that is an RTS involving space...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It features a unique system that allows battles only close to planets, asteroids and stars. These orbs are connected by "phase lines" which serve as routes for phase jumps.
Click to expand...


Empire at War did something similar. Battles happened on the planet's surface or orbiting it. In order to move your fleet to a system, you had to use hyperspace lanes connecting the planets, so even though two planets were next to each other they may not be connected. So you jumped your fleet from system to system across the galaxy till you reached the intended destination, and you had to fight a fleet if an enemy one is there. Games were won once every planet had been subjugated. Although blockading _every_ planet with a fleet gives you a guaranteed win.


----------



## Uncensored2008

CorvusRexus said:


> Empire at War did something similar. Battles happened on the planet's surface or orbiting it. In order to move your fleet to a system, you had to use hyperspace lanes connecting the planets, so even though two planets were next to each other they may not be connected. So you jumped your fleet from system to system across the galaxy till you reached the intended destination, and you had to fight a fleet if an enemy one is there. Games were won once every planet had been subjugated. Although blockading _every_ planet with a fleet gives you a guaranteed win.



That was such an odd game. Absolutely brilliant space battles, coupled with absolutely atrocious land battles. Had they left out the clunky ground battles, it would have been a fantastic game. I finally just auto-resolved all land battles, since tactics were irrelevant anyway.


----------



## Dajjal

Would you believe I have a new legal copy of Wofenstein the new order that I cannot play because there is no activation code in the booklet where it is supposed to be. There is just a blank space. So I cannot install the game. Does anyone know what the code is?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dajjal said:


> Would you believe I have a new legal copy of Wofenstein the new order that I cannot play because there is no activation code in the booklet where it is supposed to be. There is just a blank space. So I cannot install the game. Does anyone know what the code is?



Best thing to do is register it with Steam, in fact that's probably what it's designed to do. Then it will generate a key.


----------



## Dajjal

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you believe I have a new legal copy of Wofenstein the new order that I cannot play because there is no activation code in the booklet where it is supposed to be. There is just a blank space. So I cannot install the game. Does anyone know what the code is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best thing to do is register it with Steam, in fact that's probably what it's designed to do. Then it will generate a key.
Click to expand...


So far I have had no luck. You cannot register it with steam unless you have the registration code, and there is a blank panel where the number is supposed to be.
It was a new copy that I purchased from amazon, and it was shrink wrapped. I cannot even find a hack for it on the internet. Don't tell me I purchased the only copy where the printing of the manual is faulty.


----------



## Dajjal

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you believe I have a new legal copy of Wofenstein the new order that I cannot play because there is no activation code in the booklet where it is supposed to be. There is just a blank space. So I cannot install the game. Does anyone know what the code is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best thing to do is register it with Steam, in fact that's probably what it's designed to do. Then it will generate a key.
Click to expand...


No worries, I finally found the answer on a forum where other people had the same problem. There is a silver coating over the number, and you have to scratch it off.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dajjal said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you believe I have a new legal copy of Wofenstein the new order that I cannot play because there is no activation code in the booklet where it is supposed to be. There is just a blank space. So I cannot install the game. Does anyone know what the code is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best thing to do is register it with Steam, in fact that's probably what it's designed to do. Then it will generate a key.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far I have had no luck. You cannot register it with steam unless you have the registration code, and there is a blank panel where the number is supposed to be.
> It was a new copy that I purchased from amazon, and it was shrink wrapped. I cannot even find a hack for it on the internet. Don't tell me I purchased the only copy where the printing of the manual is faulty.
Click to expand...


Contact Amazon for a replacement.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dajjal said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you believe I have a new legal copy of Wofenstein the new order that I cannot play because there is no activation code in the booklet where it is supposed to be. There is just a blank space. So I cannot install the game. Does anyone know what the code is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best thing to do is register it with Steam, in fact that's probably what it's designed to do. Then it will generate a key.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No worries, I finally found the answer on a forum where other people had the same problem. There is a silver coating over the number, and you have to scratch it off.
Click to expand...


That is bizarre. I get everything through Steam these days, so never worry about codes.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have time for it now, but I'd love to play me some *Sins of a Solar Empire*.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! One of the best!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have all the Sins games, then bought Rebellion and felt sort of ripped off, since there was nothing new in it. But I admit that it's kind of nice having the game in Steam.
Click to expand...

I am not a big fan of Steam.


----------



## CorvusRexus

Uncensored2008 said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Empire at War did something similar. Battles happened on the planet's surface or orbiting it. In order to move your fleet to a system, you had to use hyperspace lanes connecting the planets, so even though two planets were next to each other they may not be connected. So you jumped your fleet from system to system across the galaxy till you reached the intended destination, and you had to fight a fleet if an enemy one is there. Games were won once every planet had been subjugated. Although blockading _every_ planet with a fleet gives you a guaranteed win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was such an odd game. Absolutely brilliant space battles, coupled with absolutely atrocious land battles. Had they left out the clunky ground battles, it would have been a fantastic game. I finally just auto-resolved all land battles, since tactics were irrelevant anyway.
Click to expand...


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> I am not a big fan of Steam.



I am, and becoming a bigger fan all the time. My games are on any machine I am on. Laptop, Surface Pro, Desktop. I was bored to tears at my brother in law's house over Easter, logged into Steam, and had all my games.Let Mafia II download while we ate lunch, and was entertained for the rest of the day. Sweet.


----------



## CorvusRexus

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a big fan of Steam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am, and becoming a bigger fan all the time. My games are on any machine I am on. Laptop, Surface Pro, Desktop. I was bored to tears at my brother in law's house over Easter, logged into Steam, and had all my games.Let Mafia II download while we ate lunch, and was entertained for the rest of the day. Sweet.
Click to expand...



Sounds like something I'd pull.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a big fan of Steam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am, and becoming a bigger fan all the time. My games are on any machine I am on. Laptop, Surface Pro, Desktop. I was bored to tears at my brother in law's house over Easter, logged into Steam, and had all my games.Let Mafia II download while we ate lunch, and was entertained for the rest of the day. Sweet.
Click to expand...


I hate Steam, Origin, Ubisoft, and any other of these gaming platforms. It used to be where I wouldn't buy a game if it was connected to Steam, or the other 2. Now, you have no choice. it has become a way of life, and  all this is to guard against piracy, so I have been told. It looks more like a monopoly. I wonder how long it will take before Steam decides to buy out all of its competitors? 

I have a satellite with a monthly download limit of 10 GB per month. Back when I had dialup, I had to return Half-Life 2 because I couldn't download the Steam updates or any of the game updates. Whenever the ISP provider detected no mouse movement, it cut me off. Well, I had to sleep sometime. I ended up having to return the game to Circuit City, and that store has been out of business for sometime now, so you can figure how long ago that was. Not everybody can enjoy unlimited bandwidth or lightning fast Internet. Those of us in the outreaches have to get what we can get, and Steam and its competitors do not make life easy for us. There are still users on dialup, believe it or not.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a big fan of Steam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am, and becoming a bigger fan all the time. My games are on any machine I am on. Laptop, Surface Pro, Desktop. I was bored to tears at my brother in law's house over Easter, logged into Steam, and had all my games.Let Mafia II download while we ate lunch, and was entertained for the rest of the day. Sweet.
Click to expand...


I hope he didn't have Wild Blue for his Internet provider, and you put him in the hole for his monthly download limit.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> retro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of the classic Lula ?
> 
> Take a peek on Youtube: (can't post the link, I don't have enough points yet)
> 
> Google:   youtube lula 3d
> 
> Whether it's still available I don't know ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see.
> 
> Pixelated porn holds little appeal. There is plenty of real porn if I were so inclined.
> 
> Although I did play through Saints Row the Third using a 6 foot dildo as one of my favorite weapons. Something about beating someone to death with a rubber cock made me laugh..
> 
> Saints Row IV & Saints Row: The Third
Click to expand...


Just bought that game yesterday at Best Buy. I love it. It is everything GTA IV and Watchdogs should have been but aren't, especially the combat. Having to remember the stupid key strokes for cover and standing up in Watchdogs, got me killed too many times. Yeah, I finally finished Watchdogs and tried to play it again, but gave it up. I already know the plot so heck with the side crap.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a big fan of Steam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am, and becoming a bigger fan all the time. My games are on any machine I am on. Laptop, Surface Pro, Desktop. I was bored to tears at my brother in law's house over Easter, logged into Steam, and had all my games.Let Mafia II download while we ate lunch, and was entertained for the rest of the day. Sweet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope he didn't have Wild Blue for his Internet provider, and you put him in the hole for his monthly download limit.
Click to expand...



Nah, Time Warner, a good 60 mbps link. Same thing I have at home. Mafia II did surprisingly well on his HD-4000 integrated graphics. 720P at medium, it had a nice, smooth frame rate.


----------



## Dajjal

I have just started playing rage. It would not work on my old computer, as it was not powerful enough. But my new computer well exceeds the specs required. I saw on TV there is a new alien game due out in October which is based on the film. You get to hunt the alien on a space ship. That is unless it is hunting you.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Dajjal said:


> I have just started playing rage. It would not work on my old computer, as it was not powerful enough. But my new computer well exceeds the specs required. I saw on TV there is a new alien game due out in October which is based on the film. You get to hunt the alien on a space ship. That is unless it is hunting you.



Game looks promising but Colonial Marines was such a huge disaster I will reserve my hype.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Been playing "7 Days to Die" recently an having a damn good time.


----------



## XPostFacto

I got sick of Saints Row 3 and have put it aside. I'm in between games and rather than play anymore games, I'm reading more books, now.


----------



## Dajjal

I got fed up with playing rage, because it has some car racing in it, and I am a lousy driver and I keep crashing. So I loaded "Wolfenstein the new order " and I have been playing it for hours today. I highly recommend it to anyone that likes shooting a lot of Germans.


----------



## XPostFacto

Dajjal said:


> I got fed up with playing rage, because it has some car racing in it, and I am a lousy driver and I keep crashing. So I loaded "Wolfenstein the new order " and I have been playing it for hours today. I highly recommend it to anyone that likes shooting a lot of Germans.



Yeah, I already finished that new Wolfenstein game. It was a fairly short game, and I was able to run through it fairly fast, even though there were some challenging areas.

When I bought it, the Gamestop clerk made it quite clear that if it wouldn't play on my PC that I couldn't return it. Seems Gamestop was concerned that the game manufacturers claimed that your PC had to have at least a Core I7 before it would play. Well, that was pure bull shit because I have an Intel Q9400 dual quad core processor at 2.66 Ghz, 8 gigs of Ram, and an NVIDIA Geforce GTX 660, and the game played quite superbly. I gathered that the game manufacturers didn't know computers all that well, and just threw out Core I7 because it sounded good. I noticed that they listed a rather low end Nvidia graphics card,which didn't make any sense if you had to have a Core I7.


----------



## R.C. Christian

NLT said:


> Delta force 1
> Delta Force 2
> Delta Force LW
> Delta Force BHD
> Halo
> Battfield 2
> Battlefield 3
> COD seris



Dude, I was the best sniper ever on DF2. I killed 120 scumbags in just one mission online once with the 50 cal. I could hit them moving all day long. I miss that game. Private Parts(Texans). Of course the cheats got bad and the game finally faded away.


----------



## XPostFacto

I have gone back to playing Assassins Creed. I never did finish the game and stopped at memory block 6, but found out what happened by finishing all the Ezio series AC2, Brotherhood, Revelations, and the like. I even got through AC 4, but never could finish AC III. Maybe I will start it all over like I did AC. I had completely forgotten how to fight so had to start all over. The original Assassins Creed that started it all is definitely one of the hardest games I have ever had the occasion of playing. Subsequent games were made easier. I know that the fighting sequences in Black Flag were made much easier than the original game.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

XPostFacto said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got fed up with playing rage, because it has some car racing in it, and I am a lousy driver and I keep crashing. So I loaded "Wolfenstein the new order " and I have been playing it for hours today. I highly recommend it to anyone that likes shooting a lot of Germans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I already finished that new Wolfenstein game. It was a fairly short game, and I was able to run through it fairly fast, even though there were some challenging areas.
> 
> When I bought it, the Gamestop clerk made it quite clear that if it wouldn't play on my PC that I couldn't return it. Seems Gamestop was concerned that the game manufacturers claimed that your PC had to have at least a Core I7 before it would play. Well, that was pure bull shit because I have an Intel Q9400 dual quad core processor at 2.66 Ghz, 8 gigs of Ram, and an NVIDIA Geforce GTX 660, and the game played quite superbly. I gathered that the game manufacturers didn't know computers all that well, and just threw out Core I7 because it sounded good. I noticed that they listed a rather low end Nvidia graphics card,which didn't make any sense if you had to have a Core I7.
Click to expand...


Why would you listen to a kid at Gamestop? The back of the box lists the requirements. If ever in doubt goto canirunit.com it never failed me on my old pc's


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Have any of you played the last of us? It's only available on a sony console but it is by far the best single player experience I've ever had with a video game. If you don't tear up in the first 15 minutes something is wrong with you. 

Amazing story
Amazing characters
Amazing voice acting
Incredible graphics for console

A masterpiece 10/10 & the multiplayer is pretty fun too


----------



## Sgt_Gath

I've been playing a lot of Paradox games lately, Crusader Kings 2 and Europa Universalis 4 especially.


----------



## XPostFacto

Grampa Murked U said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got fed up with playing rage, because it has some car racing in it, and I am a lousy driver and I keep crashing. So I loaded "Wolfenstein the new order " and I have been playing it for hours today. I highly recommend it to anyone that likes shooting a lot of Germans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I already finished that new Wolfenstein game. It was a fairly short game, and I was able to run through it fairly fast, even though there were some challenging areas.
> 
> When I bought it, the Gamestop clerk made it quite clear that if it wouldn't play on my PC that I couldn't return it. Seems Gamestop was concerned that the game manufacturers claimed that your PC had to have at least a Core I7 before it would play. Well, that was pure bull shit because I have an Intel Q9400 dual quad core processor at 2.66 Ghz, 8 gigs of Ram, and an NVIDIA Geforce GTX 660, and the game played quite superbly. I gathered that the game manufacturers didn't know computers all that well, and just threw out Core I7 because it sounded good. I noticed that they listed a rather low end Nvidia graphics card,which didn't make any sense if you had to have a Core I7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you listen to a kid at Gamestop? The back of the box lists the requirements. If ever in doubt goto canirunit.com it never failed me on my old pc's
Click to expand...


A kid? More like a guy in his 40's, but the back of the box did list Core I7 as the only way to play the game. I bought it anyway, because if my PC couldn't play it, then I would have had an excuse to build a new PC. Well, the old PC played it quite well and Core I7 is not needed. I know anybody that has an I5 was worried. I5's are great processors for game playing.


----------



## XPostFacto

R.C. Christian said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delta force 1
> Delta Force 2
> Delta Force LW
> Delta Force BHD
> Halo
> Battfield 2
> Battlefield 3
> COD seris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I was the best sniper ever on DF2. I killed 120 scumbags in just one mission online once with the 50 cal. I could hit them moving all day long. I miss that game. Private Parts(Texans). Of course the cheats got bad and the game finally faded away.
Click to expand...


I'm glad you clarified what DF2 meant because I had conjured up all kinds of things.


----------



## Dajjal

XPostFacto said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I already finished that new Wolfenstein game. It was a fairly short game, and I was able to run through it fairly fast, even though there were some challenging areas.
> 
> When I bought it, the Gamestop clerk made it quite clear that if it wouldn't play on my PC that I couldn't return it. Seems Gamestop was concerned that the game manufacturers claimed that your PC had to have at least a Core I7 before it would play. Well, that was pure bull shit because I have an Intel Q9400 dual quad core processor at 2.66 Ghz, 8 gigs of Ram, and an NVIDIA Geforce GTX 660, and the game played quite superbly. I gathered that the game manufacturers didn't know computers all that well, and just threw out Core I7 because it sounded good. I noticed that they listed a rather low end Nvidia graphics card,which didn't make any sense if you had to have a Core I7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you listen to a kid at Gamestop? The back of the box lists the requirements. If ever in doubt goto canirunit.com it never failed me on my old pc's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A kid? More like a guy in his 40's, but the back of the box did list Core I7 as the only way to play the game. I bought it anyway, because if my PC couldn't play it, then I would have had an excuse to build a new PC. Well, the old PC played it quite well and Core I7 is not needed. I know anybody that has an I5 was worried. I5's are great processors for game playing.
Click to expand...


I was wondering if wolfenstein would work on my new processor, but it works fine. I have a 3.2 gig intel processor I don't know what core it is.


----------



## SteadyMercury

7daystodie just had major update, now has random world generation. The shit looks great.


----------



## Dajjal

Dammit, I am stuck in wolfenstein the new order. I cannot work out how to slide under a girder in the beggining of the chapter, London nautica. I do not know how to slide under the girder and I have tried using the C key along with the forward key, but it does not work. Anyone got any idea what I am supposed to do?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dajjal said:


> Dammit, I am stuck in wolfenstein the new order. I cannot work out how to slide under a girder in the beggining of the chapter, London nautica. I do not know how to slide under the girder and I have tried using the C key along with the forward key, but it does not work. Anyone got any idea what I am supposed to do?



You are on the right track. 

You have to sprint toward the beam, and hit C at the last second - while still holding shift and W.


----------



## Dajjal

Thanks a lot, uncensored. I got under the beam, and I even avoided getting eaten by the big dog.


----------



## Quadravius

Saints Row 3 is da bomb!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

"Lunar Lander" on my first "computer" Commodore Vic-20 

"Bard's Tale" on my Apple 2e

"Wizardry 7" on my first IBM-compat (486 DX4-100)

"Everquest" on this box I'm still on (p2-400)


----------



## XPostFacto

Well, I have finished the original Assassins Creed and have gone back to playing Assassins Creed III. I had to start it all over because I forgot how to fight. The part that made me quit AC3 the first time was riding to save the Indian village. I finally got through it. What was killing me was that the last messenger you had to kill had to be shot twice. If you killed him, then you could walk your horse to the Indian village. Now, I'm trying to kill Haytham Kenway, and it's tough, but I think I'm near the end of the game. I can hardly wait for the release of AC 5, Unity.


----------



## Dajjal

Well I done, did It. I just finished 'wolfenstein the new order'. The last bit was difficult but I got through it after a number of attempts. I recommend the game to anyone. That's if you don't mind stabbing Germans in the neck.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## ogibillm

Dajjal said:


> Well I done, did It. I just finished 'wolfenstein the new order'. The last bit was difficult but I got through it after a number of attempts. I recommend the game to anyone. That's if you don't mind stabbing Germans in the neck.


played it on ps4, but i loved that game.


----------



## Uncensored2008

ogibillm said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I done, did It. I just finished 'wolfenstein the new order'. The last bit was difficult but I got through it after a number of attempts. I recommend the game to anyone. That's if you don't mind stabbing Germans in the neck.
> 
> 
> 
> played it on ps4, but i loved that game.
Click to expand...


So you're the guy? 

I heard Sony had sold one of those things, but none of the tech sites had the name of the guy who bought it.

Now I know!


----------



## XPostFacto

I finished Assassins Creed III after the 2nd attempt and am now replaying AC4 Blackflag. I am concentrating on doing the side missions and taking out all the forts. 

In AC3, the 2nd time around, I did all the naval battle missions and found them quite easy. All you had to do was upgrade your ship and you were good to go. In AC4 you can't just pay for upgrades for your ship. You have to progress further in the missions, which means you're going to get shot out of the water more.

Right now, I'm trying to do the mission where you have to seize a Spanish galleon, but I  can't get to the mission because it says the area is not available. I never had this glitch the first time I played the game, but now, I do. I checked other sites, and folks are experiencing the same problem. I know that before I could play this game online again, I had to download a 5 gig patch. I guess the patch did something to the game. There's an old saying, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## ogibillm

Uncensored2008 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I done, did It. I just finished 'wolfenstein the new order'. The last bit was difficult but I got through it after a number of attempts. I recommend the game to anyone. That's if you don't mind stabbing Germans in the neck.
> 
> 
> 
> played it on ps4, but i loved that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're the guy?
> 
> I heard Sony had sold one of those things, but none of the tech sites had the name of the guy who bought it.
> 
> Now I know!
Click to expand...

please. it's had one of the most successful console launches ever


----------



## rcfieldz

When I feel like playing , I'm still using my  P4 / XP offline for gaming. Still on Vice City 3. Finished GTA 3 long ago but I'm sure there is a mission or two I skipped.


----------



## Uncensored2008

ogibillm said:


> please. it's had one of the most successful console launches ever



Not only has the PS4 been a disaster for Sony, prompting them to end their CE line completely, the general fourth gen consoles have been disappointing, to say the least.

While it is no surprise that PC games outsell the PS4 and Xbox One combined, what is a surprise is that for the first time in a decade, PC games are outselling ALL the consoles, including the popular PS3 and XBox 360.

As Global PC Game Revenue Surpasses Consoles How Long Should Console Makers Keep Fighting - Forbes

Sony confirms there will never be a PS5, and it is doubtful that R&D costs will ever be recouped. While this happens with early versions of consoles, that the sales of a mature platform have been so poor has forced the corporation to reevaluate the strategy.

PS4 - so successful that we shut the company down!


----------



## rcfieldz

Real geeks play pc games. The others are for guitar hero fakers.


----------



## ogibillm

Uncensored2008 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> please. it's had one of the most successful console launches ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only has the PS4 been a disaster for Sony, prompting them to end their CE line completely, the general fourth gen consoles have been disappointing, to say the least.
> 
> While it is no surprise that PC games outsell the PS4 and Xbox One combined, what is a surprise is that for the first time in a decade, PC games are outselling ALL the consoles, including the popular PS3 and XBox 360.
> 
> As Global PC Game Revenue Surpasses Consoles How Long Should Console Makers Keep Fighting - Forbes
> 
> Sony confirms there will never be a PS5, and it is doubtful that R&D costs will ever be recouped. While this happens with early versions of consoles, that the sales of a mature platform have been so poor has forced the corporation to reevaluate the strategy.
> 
> PS4 - so successful that we shut the company down!
Click to expand...

sony hasn't confirmed anything of the sort - and the ps4 has been far from a disaster. it's sold 10 million units in its first nine months.  that's an unprecedented success.
sony ce is going nowhere, and neither is console gaming.


----------



## Bleipriester

One of the best FPS with surpassing AI.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> One of the best FPS with surpassing AI.



FEAR?

An oldy but a goody.

I was surprised at how good FEAR 3 turned out to be - considering how bad FEAR 2 was. Neither were anywhere near the first, they were dumbed WAY down for consoles, but 3 added back a small bit of intelligence.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best FPS with surpassing AI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEAR?
> 
> An oldy but a goody.
> 
> I was surprised at how good FEAR 3 turned out to be - considering how bad FEAR 2 was. Neither were anywhere near the first, they were dumbed WAY down for consoles, but 3 added back a small bit of intelligence.
Click to expand...

I played the FEAR 2 Demo and was not taken with it. Also never played the Add on for FEAR.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best FPS with surpassing AI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEAR?
> 
> An oldy but a goody.
> 
> I was surprised at how good FEAR 3 turned out to be - considering how bad FEAR 2 was. Neither were anywhere near the first, they were dumbed WAY down for consoles, but 3 added back a small bit of intelligence.
Click to expand...


FEAR 3 was okay. I wasn't a big fan of how they butchered the storyline, however.

They basically completely dropped everything having to do with the Senator or anything else outside of Alma herself.


----------



## XPostFacto

I finished Assassins Creed IV Blackflag today for the second time around. I decided to buy the DLC, Freedom Cry for $9.95 since it is the version that will work if you already have the PC game. I gave them my credit card number. They gave me the okay to download the game, well at least I thought they did. Instead, I see a download button for the Uplay Installer. I clicked the button and downloaded the installer. Upon running the installer installation, I was met with the message that I already possessed a newer version of the installer. So the whole process quit. When I start Assassins Creed IV, I get the message that "Freedom Cry DLC is unlocked but not installed. Please run the Freedom Cry DLC Installation". Well, that would be quite easy if I knew where the installation was located, but every time I go to the e-mail they send me, the only download button I get is the Uplay Installer button. Where the hell is the game to download? I am so frustrated that I called my credit card and told them to dispute the order. I also contacted Ubisoft support and told them I wanted a refund and told them the situation. I have yet to hear from Ubisoft and probably won't. I am getting the sinking suspicion that Ubisoft is a crooked organization. Had I ordered this DLC from Steam, I would already be playing the game, but since I'm running the Ubisoft platform to play AC4, I didn't think there would be a problem. Word to the wise, don't buy anything online from Ubisoft. At least, it was only $9.95, but I hate being cheated by people who don't give a rat's ass about their customers. This experience has soured me so much that I probably won't buy Assassins Creed Unity or any more games coming out of Ubisoft.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> I finished Assassins Creed IV Blackflag today for the second time around. I decided to buy the DLC, Freedom Cry for $9.95 since it is the version that will work if you already have the PC game. I gave them my credit card number. They gave me the okay to download the game, well at least I thought they did. Instead, I see a download button for the Uplay Installer. I clicked the button and downloaded the installer. Upon running the installer installation, I was met with the message that I already possessed a newer version of the installer. So the whole process quit. When I start Assassins Creed IV, I get the message that "Freedom Cry DLC is unlocked but not installed. Please run the Freedom Cry DLC Installation". Well, that would be quite easy if I knew where the installation was located, but every time I go to the e-mail they send me, the only download button I get is the Uplay Installer button. Where the hell is the game to download? I am so frustrated that I called my credit card and told them to dispute the order. I also contacted Ubisoft support and told them I wanted a refund and told them the situation. I have yet to hear from Ubisoft and probably won't. I am getting the sinking suspicion that Ubisoft is a crooked organization. Had I ordered this DLC from Steam, I would already be playing the game, but since I'm running the Ubisoft platform to play AC4, I didn't think there would be a problem. Word to the wise, don't buy anything online from Ubisoft. At least, it was only $9.95, but I hate being cheated by people who don't give a rat's ass about their customers. This experience has soured me so much that I probably won't buy Assassins Creed Unity or any more games coming out of Ubisoft.


You could try another source for Uplay.
Download Uplay 4.6 - Softpedia


----------



## XPostFacto

I tried Softpedia's version, but I still get the same message that I have a more recent copy of Uplay. I even made another folder and installed the copy of Uplay elsewhere, but all it did was erase my previous Black Flag games, not that I care, since I finished the game; but there is still no evidence of a download for Freedom Cry.


----------



## Bleipriester

Have you tried to remove Uplay completely before you reinstall that crap?


----------



## Wake

Personally, I'm a Starcraft and AoE fan. Waited with buying S:WoL until it went down in price. It was $60. Bought it today for $20.

So I've been playing the game a bit, and I have been getting my butt handed to me a bit too frequently. Anyone else here play the game? I'm online with a battle.net account, and wouldn't mind having some practice. I've found the strong points in each race, but I haven't been able to really work out the weaknesses of each, which the A.I. almost always exploits.


----------



## XPostFacto

Bleipriester said:


> Have you tried to remove Uplay completely before you reinstall that crap?



I have removed Uplay but no change. My next step is to uninstall Black Flag, but I don't know how well that will do since I have 5 other Assassins Creed games installed as well. I have finished everyone of them and could probably use the extra space deleting all of them would bring. Looks like I will always have some type of Uplay reference up there, regardless.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried to remove Uplay completely before you reinstall that crap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have removed Uplay but no change. My next step is to uninstall Black Flag, but I don't know how well that will do since I have 5 other Assassins Creed games installed as well. I have finished everyone of them and could probably use the extra space deleting all of them would bring. Looks like I will always have some type of Uplay reference up there, regardless.
Click to expand...

I consider this launcher jungle a mess. Origin, Steam, Uplay and each makes its own problems...


----------



## XPostFacto

After numerous trouble tickets that Ubisoft kept closing out without helping me, I determined that they sent me the instructions for the standalone Freedom Cry game. I purchased the add on to be used with Assassins Creed Blackflag. After more trouble tickets where I demanded a refund, somebody finally got on the stick and determined that in order to install the DLC, I had to go to the AC4 play button, then hit the arrow to scroll down to the app that would verify my files. I clicked on "Verify my Files". The check determined that I was missing software (yeah, the DLC) and then installed it. The correct instructions would have been nice, but that would have been too easy for Ubisoft. That's the problem with them, a cast of thousands, but nobody knows anything.


----------



## XPostFacto

Okay, I have been enjoying playing Freedom Cry these past few days, but without sounding racist, I notice some things. With the original Black Flag game, Edward Kenway had to work hard for any improved tools. He had to hunt and skin animals so he could craft holsters for his extra pistols, pouches for ammunition and blow darts as well as create armor. He had to take out various ships so he could get metal and cloth to improve his ship's hull, cannons, and qualify for improved cannon balls and mortar shot. He also had to steal a lot of money and do assassin contracts to obtain enough money to buy these ship improvements. Things were not like Assassins Creed III where the only thing needed to improve your ship was lots of money. Edward Kenway had to go through a lot of the game before he could get better equipment. On the other hand, our principal character in Freedom Cry, Adewale doesn't have to craft anything. All he does is free countless numbers of slave throughout Port Au Prince and the Caribbean islands, and he is awarded free ammo pouches, free ammo and free ship's ammo as well as almost a complete ship. He even gets a diving bell. Edward Kenway had to complete several missions before he could qualify to purchase a diving bell. Adewale is given everything free. It reminds me of an island welfare program similar to what some here in the states enjoy. Is Ubisoft making a political statement? Other than that, the game play is very similar to the original Black Flag with fights galore. I can't go anywhere without being spotted and attacked.

Adewale's face looks surprisingly like Connor from ACIII, but with different skin textures. I suppose Ubisoft has run out of different faces for their principal characters. Hmm! Perhaps Connor and Adewale are related somehow, but that's not supposed to be possible, since Connor was Edward Kenway's grandson.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

My favorites were the old Mud games in ASCii.  Mobs scared the hell out of me when they'd attack.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Everquest.


----------



## XPostFacto

Anybody playing The Shadow of Mordor? It's a 3rd person open world role playing game that is a blast, though there's a learning curve for the various keyboard combinations for the different fighting skills and abilities. It can be quite challenging when taking on Orc captains and war chiefs, since they won't fight you one on one. In every type genre of game, when you are in a boss fight, you have to not only take on the boss but hordes of his followers as well.


----------



## Bleipriester

Now playing Risen 3


----------



## mdk

Bleipriester said:


> Now playing Risen 3



How is this game? I've heard mixed reviews but it seems like a lot of fun.


----------



## Bleipriester

mdk said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now playing Risen 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is this game? I've heard mixed reviews but it seems like a lot of fun.
Click to expand...

Very nice. Nice, sometimes rough, dialogues, nice landscapes. Never bores me.
It is a typical Piranha Bytes game what means, its a good game.


----------



## mdk

Bleipriester said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now playing Risen 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is this game? I've heard mixed reviews but it seems like a lot of fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice. Nice, sometimes rough, dialogues, nice landscapes. Never bores me.
> It is a typical Piranha Bytes game what means, its a good game.
Click to expand...


Maybe I'll give it a whirl. I am gearing up for Civilization: Beyond Earth. I am a huge Civ nut.


----------



## Bleipriester

Heavy defense against a far superior Team...


----------



## XPostFacto

A strange thing happened yesterday. I was playing Shadow of Mordor. Then I put the game on pause and alt tabbed to my Quicken program. When I finished, I alt-tabbed back only to see a black screen. Try as I might, I couldn't get the game back. So, I closed out the game, and restarted it. Lo and behold, everything was gone, my game progress and game settings. Now, I have started all over again. The quests are the same, but you never meet the same Orc Captain again. It's random for the enemies you meet.


----------



## XPostFacto

Getting back to the DLC, Freedom Cry for Assassins Creed IV, Blackflag. When I downloaded the DLC on September 30, several days later, I discovered that I picked up an annoying malware app that caused popup ads to appear. My virus scan identified it as Dueal4Me but said it couldn't be uninstalled. When I went into Control Panel, it was there, but Uninstall wouldn't work. I surfed for info on it and was told to reset Internet Explorer to Default settings. I went into Firefox and discovered that this malware was inserted as an Add-on. I removed it. I ran a search and discovered it under Program Data. I removed it from Program Data and then went into my registry and removed all mention of it. There was a site that told me I could download their app, which would remove it for me. I didn't bite because I figured that it might remove it but add more malware that I didn't need. This is truly a lesson to me in that I will never buy anymore DLC content from Ubisoft.


----------



## Bleipriester

This is really funny. Alice: Madness Returns


----------



## Bleipriester

Men of War Assault Squad 2


----------



## Gracie

Bleipriester said:


> This is really funny. Alice: Madness Returns


I have been watching the whole walkthrough on youtube since I saw your link earlier today. On part 24 but I gotta get to bed so I will finish it up tomorrow. Great game!!


----------



## Bleipriester

Gracie said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is really funny. Alice: Madness Returns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been watching the whole walkthrough on youtube since I saw your link earlier today. On part 24 but I gotta get to bed so I will finish it up tomorrow. Great game!!
Click to expand...

Well, its a really good game. I make the clips that I post here by my self, btw.


----------



## Gracie

Do you do walkthroughs with no commentary? If so, I will add you to my list of players I watch play.


----------



## Bleipriester

Gracie said:


> Do you do walkthroughs with no commentary? If so, I will add you to my list of players I watch play.


No, I just want to give an overview with the clips. If I know an entire game from walkthroughs and Lets Plays I don´t have the motivation to play it anymore. Feel free to add me but you´ll see the vids in this thread anyway.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Gracie said:


> [
> I have been watching the whole walkthrough on youtube since I saw your link earlier today. On part 24 but I gotta get to bed so I will finish it up tomorrow. Great game!!



Frustrating though - I never finished it because many of the jumping puzzles are just too damned hard.


----------



## Gracie

If I could still handle a joystick, I would play that game. I am on part 28 right now. I think there are 35 vids. It has kept me interested so thats a good sign. And I love watching others play since I can't.


----------



## Gracie

I am on part 37. There are FIFTY. Oy. Guess what I will be doing tonight? lol


----------



## Gracie

Just finished. Wow. What a trippy game!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Gracie said:


> If I could still handle a joystick, I would play that game. I am on part 28 right now. I think there are 35 vids. It has kept me interested so thats a good sign. And I love watching others play since I can't.



Use a keyboard and a mouse!


----------



## Gracie

Oh hell no, lol. I don't mind watching others play, so I'm good with that.


----------



## XPostFacto

I just started playing Assassins Creed, Unity. It bills a minimum processor at I5 and maximum, I7. I have an Intel Q9400 dual quad core processor with an NVIDIA GTX 660. The game lists at least a 680. So far I have experienced very choppy play, but I got rid of that choppiness by turning down the X and Y mouse sensitivity to as low as it goes and also disabling the vibration mode. With the choppiness solved, I find that the new game is much harder to play than previous AC games. It has a high learning curve, since your character is completely green and only has some rudimentary sword fighting skills. Prepare to get cut down in the streets quite often until your skills can improve. You also must buy these skills with something called Helix credits, which are quite scarce. 

The climbing skills are still there, provided you map the proper keys to do the sprinting and jumping. Your character also can't just jump off a building. In some cases, when trying to escape bad guys, you are left hugging a wall. I was running along the wall and stopped dead in my tracks, discovering that my feet had disappeared into the floor. Luckily, I wasn't being chased, but it meant restarting the game all over and losing progress. There appear to be a few bugs, which haven't been properly patched out, but then again the game is s new yet, having just been released November 11.

The map sequence in this game is horrible. Talk about utter confusion and constantly necessitating having to enlarge the map to see where you are. Nothing is labeled, which means you have to go into the legend to figure out what the icons mean. 

In all perspective, though, this game has a lot to do in it, just on side missions alone. I would expect that I could get lost in this game for over a year and never quite finish everything that it is possible to do.


----------



## Bleipriester

Once again. Actually better than WRC 4 in my opinion.


----------



## XPostFacto

Regarding the choppiness in AC Unity, it's still there in some sections. I may just have to bite the bullet and upgrade to a faster PC, though others have complained on the Steam forums about the choppiness as well. When the game gets choppy, it becomes real hard to win a swordfight because the block comes after the enemy has struck you dead. Last night, there was a mission where I had to escape a burning building by climbing higher, but the keys just wouldn't work, even though the surface was climbable. Then all of a sudden they started working. No, it isn't my keyboard. It's a new keyboard, granted I bang the heck out of it, playing games and doing routine typing. Years ago, "Return to Castle Wolfenstein" forced me to upgrade. Now it appears to be Unity that's going to force the issue and what a pain that will be, reloading all the software. I have all the latest NVIDIA drivers, updated last week. I have the most recent patch to the game, but it's still choppy in places. lt looks like it's quite a memory hog as well, and I only have 8 gigs of RAM and DDR2 at that.


----------



## XPostFacto

I'm not too much into driving games. I did try GTA4 and almost finished it before I just got tired of the whole thing. I would never buy another GTA. I played Watchdogs, thought the main theme was way short but just never went back and did anymore side missions. That game was rather hard, especially the hacking aspect. I played Saints Row 3. Now, that game was a hoot, but I never did finish that one, either. I guess I got tired of having to lower my IQ just trying to be serious with the game. I know others, who couldn't make it through the first segment. They thought it was too stupid and gave up on  it.


----------



## Bleipriester

I am going to try F1 2014 soon. Don´t feel like doing that right now.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> I'm not too much into driving games. I did try GTA4 and almost finished it before I just got tired of the whole thing. I would never buy another GTA. I played Watchdogs, thought the main theme was way short but just never went back and did anymore side missions. That game was rather hard, especially the hacking aspect. I played Saints Row 3. Now, that game was a hoot, but I never did finish that one, either. I guess I got tired of having to lower my IQ just trying to be serious with the game. I know others, who couldn't make it through the first segment. They thought it was too stupid and gave up on  it.


Apparently, you made the wrong decision and Roman got killed.


----------



## XPostFacto

Bleipriester said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too much into driving games. I did try GTA4 and almost finished it before I just got tired of the whole thing. I would never buy another GTA. I played Watchdogs, thought the main theme was way short but just never went back and did anymore side missions. That game was rather hard, especially the hacking aspect. I played Saints Row 3. Now, that game was a hoot, but I never did finish that one, either. I guess I got tired of having to lower my IQ just trying to be serious with the game. I know others, who couldn't make it through the first segment. They thought it was too stupid and gave up on  it.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, you made the wrong decision and Roman got killed.
Click to expand...


It has been awhile since I last played GTA4, but I was trying to complete 2 missions, one for the Irish and the other for the Mafia. I kept letting the Mafia boss get killed, and the game kept restarting. I had problems getting through the parking lot. I was killing Mafia guys right and left, but the next thing I would be hit with the chief died. I finally said to hell with it and quit altogether. With the Irish mission, I never could see why Roman would want to marry that ugly Irish girl when his best girl friend turned out to be an undercover agent.


----------



## XPostFacto

I was playing AC Unity last night so alt-tabbed over to Task Manager. I discovered at that point with the game paused that I was using just over 5 Gigs of my 8 Gigs of Ram and my CPU was running at  2.62 Gigahertz, and the maximum frequency of my processor is 2.66 gigahertz. Now my CPU will overclock itself up to past 3 Gigs if it has to, but now I can see why the game has some choppy performance. The game seems to be hogging the CPU. It makes me wonder what use is my graphics card, since it doesn't seem to be used all that much? Now, the dropped frame rates aren't all that bad with me. The game is still playable. Granted there are a lot of NPC's running around, depicting the throngs of people walking the streets in 1791 France, but to minimize the choppiness, I take to the roofs where there are no people, just the occasional loyalist snipers, which are a royal pain in the ass at times. The game is a virtual resources hog, but it does have some nice graphics of the French buildings of that era.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Of all time: Everquest
Right now: Tetris


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too much into driving games. I did try GTA4 and almost finished it before I just got tired of the whole thing. I would never buy another GTA. I played Watchdogs, thought the main theme was way short but just never went back and did anymore side missions. That game was rather hard, especially the hacking aspect. I played Saints Row 3. Now, that game was a hoot, but I never did finish that one, either. I guess I got tired of having to lower my IQ just trying to be serious with the game. I know others, who couldn't make it through the first segment. They thought it was too stupid and gave up on  it.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, you made the wrong decision and Roman got killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has been awhile since I last played GTA4, but I was trying to complete 2 missions, one for the Irish and the other for the Mafia. I kept letting the Mafia boss get killed, and the game kept restarting. I had problems getting through the parking lot. I was killing Mafia guys right and left, but the next thing I would be hit with the chief died. I finally said to hell with it and quit altogether. With the Irish mission, I never could see why Roman would want to marry that ugly Irish girl when his best girl friend turned out to be an undercover agent.
Click to expand...

And after Vlad was busy with her. That´s love, man.


----------



## BlackSand

*I love building houses in Sims 3 ... *


----------



## XPostFacto

I never played that Sims game, seems a bit boring to me. If I'm not running around shooting or stabbing people, it isn't worth playing.


----------



## BlackSand

XPostFacto said:


> I never played that Sims game, seems a bit boring to me. If I'm not running around shooting or stabbing people, it isn't worth playing.



I play the game at times but like the building part more.

 I had enough running around and shooting people in real life. Not against that idea in games though ... Just don't have to do it to have fun.

.

.


----------



## XPostFacto

The shooting games are real popular with the military deployed in Afghanistan and Iraq. Make believe shooting helps them unwind from a hard day of real shooting in the field.


----------



## BlackSand

XPostFacto said:


> The shooting games are real popular with the military deployed in Afghanistan and Iraq. Make believe shooting helps them unwind from a hard day of real shooting in the field.



That is completely understandable ... They are geared to shooter games in ways a civilian here couldn't even imagine. In fact, you do what you do and if it is the subject of a game, I can certainly see where that is appealing.

They will come home sooner or later (hopefully) ... Won't be living the real deal every day. Some will continue to love the games like any normal civilian might. Some will love the games because it reminds them of the adrenaline high they had doing the same thing. Others may play those games at times, and enjoy other games when it suits them.

Some may sit down to play the shooter games ... And think, "This is some lame-ass shit". This is the category I fall in ... Even though I still play shooter games every now and then.

.


----------



## XPostFacto

BlackSand said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooting games are real popular with the military deployed in Afghanistan and Iraq. Make believe shooting helps them unwind from a hard day of real shooting in the field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is completely understandable ... They are geared to shooter games in ways a civilian here couldn't even imagine. In fact, you do what you do and if it is the subject of a game, I can certainly see where that is appealing.
> 
> They will come home sooner or later (hopefully) ... Won't be living the real deal every day. Some will continue to love the games like any normal civilian might. Some will love the games because it reminds them of the adrenaline high they had doing the same thing. Others may play those games at times, and enjoy other games when it suits them.
> 
> Some may sit down to play the shooter games ... And think, "This is some lame-ass shit". This is the category I fall in ... Even though I still play shooter games every now and then.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You must have just finished Saints Row 3. Now, that was some lame ass game. It was a lot of fun, but I just abandoned the whole thing. I couldn't take it anymore.

Now, I like to sit down and play a good game of Chess. Then again, there's that war game aspect of it.


----------



## rcfieldz

I recently acquired a desktop pc that will play my Medal of Honor 10th Anniversary bundle. So I have something to do while hibernating this winter.


----------



## Bleipriester

Here we go again!


----------



## Igrok_

Fallout 2 is the best


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## XPostFacto

I have just about had to give up on Assassins Creed Unity. It is just too choppy. I have gotten down to the last sequence, sequence 12 but let that wait until I complete most of the side missions. It is possible to do the Co-Op missions by yourself, using a lot of stealth. I have tried to join some Co-Op missions with other players, but every time I attempt it, the server kicks me out. 

Granted, I don't even have the minimum requirements of an I-5 processor to play the game, but I have always been able to get by with my Q9400. Even players with Core I-7 have complained about the lagging frames. I believe I am down to 5 frames per second. That is how laggy the game has become, and the choppiness occurs everywhere in the game, not just in certain spots. There is a patch 3 that has been released, but it has not yet been disseminated to us PC users. What I hear, it has not yet addressed the choppiness of the game. I regret that I bought this game too early, but I figured I had to hurry, since last year, you couldn't find a copy of Black Flag on store shelves. They were only selling it for console games. Word to the wise, wait several months before getting a new game so that all the bugs can be worked out of it. The game would be awesome if it weren't for the choppiness.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> I have just about had to give up on Assassins Creed Unity. It is just too choppy. I have gotten down to the last sequence, sequence 12 but let that wait until I complete most of the side missions. It is possible to do the Co-Op missions by yourself, using a lot of stealth. I have tried to join some Co-Op missions with other players, but every time I attempt it, the server kicks me out.
> 
> Granted, I don't even have the minimum requirements of an I-5 processor to play the game, but I have always been able to get by with my Q9400. Even players with Core I-7 have complained about the lagging frames. I believe I am down to 5 frames per second. That is how laggy the game has become, and the choppiness occurs everywhere in the game, not just in certain spots. There is a patch 3 that has been released, but it has not yet been disseminated to us PC users. What I hear, it has not yet addressed the choppiness of the game. I regret that I bought this game too early, but I figured I had to hurry, since last year, you couldn't find a copy of Black Flag on store shelves. They were only selling it for console games. Word to the wise, wait several months before getting a new game so that all the bugs can be worked out of it. The game would be awesome if it weren't for the choppiness.



You are well under the minimum specs. As usual, Ubi wrote the game for the consoles and ported to the PC. A dumb move but one ingrained in the large publishers. PC outsells XBox One and PS4 combined, but the publishers still cater to consoles. Although Unity runs poorly on the consoles as well.


----------



## XPostFacto

I have played Fallout 3 many times along with New Vegas. I don't know about the previous Fallout games. I hear they are based on turn-based strategy, and I have no idea what that is.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just about had to give up on Assassins Creed Unity. It is just too choppy. I have gotten down to the last sequence, sequence 12 but let that wait until I complete most of the side missions. It is possible to do the Co-Op missions by yourself, using a lot of stealth. I have tried to join some Co-Op missions with other players, but every time I attempt it, the server kicks me out.
> 
> Granted, I don't even have the minimum requirements of an I-5 processor to play the game, but I have always been able to get by with my Q9400. Even players with Core I-7 have complained about the lagging frames. I believe I am down to 5 frames per second. That is how laggy the game has become, and the choppiness occurs everywhere in the game, not just in certain spots. There is a patch 3 that has been released, but it has not yet been disseminated to us PC users. What I hear, it has not yet addressed the choppiness of the game. I regret that I bought this game too early, but I figured I had to hurry, since last year, you couldn't find a copy of Black Flag on store shelves. They were only selling it for console games. Word to the wise, wait several months before getting a new game so that all the bugs can be worked out of it. The game would be awesome if it weren't for the choppiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are well under the minimum specs. As usual, Ubi wrote the game for the consoles and ported to the PC. A dumb move but one ingrained in the large publishers. PC outsells XBox One and PS4 combined, but the publishers still cater to consoles. Although Unity runs poorly on the consoles as well.
Click to expand...


I have thought about updating by putting in a new motherboard, processor and memory but keep my present video card, hard drive and power supply. It would still mean I'd have to reload Windows 8 and all my other software, which would be a royal pain in the neck. Since I heard others were experiencing the same choppiness, I have decided to hold off and see what Ubi comes up with for a fix. I remember when Return to Castle Wolfenstein came out. That game forced me to update. AC Unity may be the one to force my hand.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> [
> I have thought about updating by putting in a new motherboard, processor and memory but keep my present video card, hard drive and power supply. It would still mean I'd have to reload Windows 8 and all my other software, which would be a royal pain in the neck. Since I heard others were experiencing the same choppiness, I have decided to hold off and see what Ubi comes up with for a fix. I remember when Return to Castle Wolfenstein came out. That game forced me to update. AC Unity may be the one to force my hand.



I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate, but this is the third motherboard and 4th video card since the install of the system. No need to reinstall windows because of a Mobo change, just install all the drivers afterwords and you'll be fine. Make SURE you have the NIC drivers on a flash drive before starting.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I have thought about updating by putting in a new motherboard, processor and memory but keep my present video card, hard drive and power supply. It would still mean I'd have to reload Windows 8 and all my other software, which would be a royal pain in the neck. Since I heard others were experiencing the same choppiness, I have decided to hold off and see what Ubi comes up with for a fix. I remember when Return to Castle Wolfenstein came out. That game forced me to update. AC Unity may be the one to force my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate, but this is the third motherboard and 4th video card since the install of the system. No need to reinstall windows because of a Mobo change, just install all the drivers afterwords and you'll be fine. Make SURE you have the NIC drivers on a flash drive before starting.
Click to expand...

It takes two hours for me to completely install Windows with updates, drivers and all the software I use, including Battlefield 3.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> It takes two hours for me to completely install Windows with updates, drivers and all the software I use, including Battlefield 3.



It clears the WinSXS directory, but other than that, I can't see spending the time for a reinstall.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> It takes two hours for me to completely install Windows with updates, drivers and all the software I use, including Battlefield 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It clears the WinSXS directory, but other than that, I can't see spending the time for a reinstall.
Click to expand...

Should be done now and then. Better, if you are replacing major components in my opinion.


----------



## Igrok_

XPostFacto said:


> I have played Fallout 3 many times along with New Vegas. I don't know about the previous Fallout games. I hear they are based on turn-based strategy, and I have no idea what that is.


Fallout 3 is not as good as was second and first parts. Its almost completely another game with another spirit. Try fallout 2, though it is old, but nontheless interesting!


----------



## XPostFacto

Well, Uncensored, there is merit to what you say because I forgot that in the past, whenever I upgraded, I also upgraded my hard drive as well. Now, that I have a terabyte hard drive, maybe I can get by without and re-installation, but more than likely Microsoft will pick up that I have new hardware and squawk so I will have to call that number to get my new hardware re-registered and ensure them that I am not using the software on two PC's. 

To Bleipriester and his 2 hour re-installation, it must be nice, but with all that would have to be reinstalled, drivers and such and my 10 gigabyte monthly download limit, I'd soon be in the  hole and my speeds down to below dialup. Yeah, that's what they do to you if you go over. I have done it twice already. If I pay for more, it will cost me $80 vs my $60 per month, and I will only gain and additional 2 gigabytes. Satellite companies are not kind to rural dwellers


----------



## XPostFacto

Regarding AC Unity, for the umpteenth time, I have turned my graphics settings down to low. I turned off Ambient Occlusion and Bloom, and I haven't a clue what they are, anyway. The game is now not as choppy, but in the past, I did all that, and the game still stayed choppy. No, I have not yet received Patch 3.

Now, here is my take on how to play this game. Of all the weapons you have, the sword is the best. Sure I beefed up my heavy weapon skills and ended up getting my head handed to me. If you want to get through the combat, get the Cinquedeas or Shiavona swords. They are the best but cost 125,000 francs. Then use your synch points to get all the best skill with the sword, or if it floats your boat, go after the skill with the long or heavy weapons. 

For the environment, go through and climb all the tall buildings and open up the city. You will then know where everything is. Go to the Cafe Theatre and buy all the upgrades. You will get constant money poring in. Also, go to the other parts of the city and remodel all the cafes. The expense is worth it with all the rest of the money that will come into the central pick up point at Cafe Theatre.

Invest in the best armor and use your sync points to build up the thickness of your skin. It will keep you alive. I invested in the multi-barrel pistols. Leave the rifles and muskets alone. They are a joke. I had a guy I was supposed to kill, who was only 37 meters away (roughly 40 yards) so I switched to the rifle in my gear load out. The game reticle stayed white showing I had no shot at 37 meters. Baloney. A long rifle of that era with the right powder charge could have easily hit a target at 500 yards, but oh no, I had to climb up the side of the building and do an air assassination. Give me a break. Ubisoft treats the rifle the same as the pistol in not giving you shot capability until you are at least 15 meters from the target. That's a croc.

The eagle vision in this game really sucks. It never sees the snipers over your head unless they are on top of you. In Unity, eagle vision times out on you, and then takes a while to come back up. It also has a certain range, and if the enemies, like snipers, are out of the range, you won't see them, but they will see you, and they are excellent shots.

The lock picking skill is a joke. I made the mistake of spending synch points for the master lock picking skill, yet I see no difference between my skills now than when I just had the apprentice abilities. The locks are very hard to pick, and with only 5 lock picks, you have a problem already.. Now, with a better belt, you can pick up a belt that holds 27 lock picks. Me, I invest in the belt that holds extra medicine packs and more pistol and phantom blade ammo.

Now, I am at Sequence 12, and I know that the end of the game is near. To prolong it, I am playing the side missions. I like to play the Co-Op missions, but in private mode. The few times I have tried to join a game already in progress, I have been booted out by the server. I have heard this is a glitch in the game. Playing by yourself is more fun to me, only it requires I use a lot of stealth, more so than in Blackflag. The one thing to remember when you're working on stealth is to make sure you take out all the snipers around you and destroy all the alarm bells. It makes the game more interesting if you're not constantly dying all the time. 

Have fun and enjoy the game. I sure have, but the choppiness is a problem at times.


----------



## XPostFacto

Well, I finally finished the single player version of the game, a bit short if you ask me. I still haven't seen this new Patch 3 for the PC, even though several sites say it is out by now.

Maybe this new patch will fix the stupid things that Arno, our playable character does, like stand up from a crouched position to load his pistol, or stand up to shoot. I'm also having my doubts that there were such a thing as pistols with multiple barrels like are depicted in the French Revolution. Then again, it's only a make-believe game.


----------



## Bleipriester

@ XPostFacto
It doesnt cost me a single kilobyte to install all the software. For example, i copy the Battlefield 3 folder in the Origin Games folder and launch the Installation in Origin then.


----------



## Dajjal

The local video games shop is has now reduced the pc games selection to two shelves of old games. The rest of the store is all xbox and playstation stuff. It seems to me there are very little new computer games coming out now. I am waiting for doom 4 and not expecting it any time soon.


----------



## Bleipriester

Now trying Sim City.


----------



## XPostFacto

Bleipriester said:


> @ XPostFacto
> It doesnt cost me a single kilobyte to install all the software. For example, i copy the Battlefield 3 folder in the Origin Games folder and launch the Installation in Origin then.



I never knew where the games were stored but didn't think that was possible to do, anyway.


----------



## XPostFacto

Dajjal said:


> The local video games shop is has now reduced the pc games selection to two shelves of old games. The rest of the store is all xbox and playstation stuff. It seems to me there are very little new computer games coming out now. I am waiting for doom 4 and not expecting it any time soon.




As in local video shop, you probably mean Gamestop. Yeah, they have old PC games, but they seem to be phasing them out. Lately, I was able to find all the PC games I wanted at my local Walmart. I just bought Dragon Inquisition and Far Cry 4.

I am playing Far Cry  4 now, and it is very hard. There is a lot to do in  the game, and it's hard to keep up with the regular campaign storyline with all the side missions. It plays similar to Assassins Creed, in that you must climb to the top of radio towers to open up the surrounding areas, plus take out outposts, which are billed as easy, but in reality they are not. The game did have  choppiness at first until I lowered the settings down to medium. I have good driving skills form Grand Theft Auto and Saints Row so I drive like a maniac in FC 4.

You have certain skills  to learn which are redeemed by XP points. The strange part of that is that I obtained skills, but when I turned off the PC for the evening, on the next day, the skills were gone. I learned that the player must go to a safe house and sleep so that everything is saved for the next day of play.


----------



## Dajjal

I am completely useless at driving in computer games, I just keep crashing. I was playing 'Rage' until I came to a part of the game where you have to win three car racing games to progress and I have not played the game since. I just like shooting computer bots, not trying to out drive them.


----------



## Jackinthebox

jhonebrin said:


> Hi guys..i mostly play these games on my pc..Battlefield 3. Need for speed, tekken 3 and vice city....Tell me guys...which game are you playing on your pc.?



I just started playing Star Wars online. I have been playing Star Trek online for about a year. 

Silent Hunter III is probably my favorite standalone game. I have it heavily modded and untold hours of gameplay invested.


----------



## Bleipriester

Playing COD Ghosts. It has an interesting story. A fictive south American federation takes over an powerful US 'satellite of mass destruction' called ODIN and therewith destroys much of the United States before it begins the invasion. The player is firstly playing an astronaut who gets one of the guns the intruders lost due to an explosion and with his female comrade he manages to destroy the satellite but many damage has been made. Then the player takes over the control of a guy who fights in the army with his brother and his dog who is equppied with a sytem that allows to control the dog. I have only 4 GB of RAM so I have to use the RAM Fix that is available on the web.


----------



## XPostFacto

Dajjal said:


> I am completely useless at driving in computer games, I just keep crashing. I was playing 'Rage' until I came to a part of the game where you have to win three car racing games to progress and I have not played the game since. I just like shooting computer bots, not trying to out drive them.



When I first tried Grand Theft Auto 4, I hated it because I couldn't drive, but after giving GTA4 a second chance and then playing Watchdogs and Saints Row 3, I soon found the driving a lot of fun. In those 3 games, drive like a maniac and don't worry about pedestrians. You aren't penalized for killing them. In fact in Saints Row, you get extra points for how many you run over. Well, that's not the case in Far Cry 4, Hit any civilians, and you lose 50 Karma points per civilian. You don't want to lose them because they are valuable to unlock future upgrades to your skills, which you will need  if you ever expect to advance in the game.

I use a keyboard and mouse to drive. I use the right mouse key to walk or drive forward, the middle mouse key to back up and the A and D keys to turn left or right. It takes a while to coordinate your fingers, but you will finally get it. My fingers have become very strong by playing those driving games. Then again, I also get cramps when the games really get intense.


----------



## XPostFacto

Bleipriester said:


> Playing COD Ghosts. It has an interesting story. A fictive south American federation takes over an powerful US 'satellite of mass destruction' called ODIN and therewith destroys much of the United States before it begins the invasion. The player is firstly playing an astronaut who gets one of the guns the intruders lost due to an explosion and with his female comrade he manages to destroy the satellite but many damage has been made. Then the player takes over the control of a guy who fights in the army with his brother and his dog who is equppied with a sytem that allows to control the dog. I have only 4 GB of RAM so I have to use the RAM Fix that is available on the web.



I thought about getting that game, even stopped at Walmart to buy it, but by that time, there were no more copies to be had. There is always Amazon.com, though.

I still haven't played any of the Tomb Raider games, yet, and I would like to try them, as well.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am completely useless at driving in computer games, I just keep crashing. I was playing 'Rage' until I came to a part of the game where you have to win three car racing games to progress and I have not played the game since. I just like shooting computer bots, not trying to out drive them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first tried Grand Theft Auto 4, I hated it because I couldn't drive, but after giving GTA4 a second chance and then playing Watchdogs and Saints Row 3, I soon found the driving a lot of fun. In those 3 games, drive like a maniac and don't worry about pedestrians. You aren't penalized for killing them. In fact in Saints Row, you get extra points for how many you run over. Well, that's not the case in Far Cry 4, Hit any civilians, and you lose 50 Karma points per civilian. You don't want to lose them because they are valuable to unlock future upgrades to your skills, which you will need  if you ever expect to advance in the game.
> 
> I use a keyboard and mouse to drive. I use the right mouse key to walk or drive forward, the middle mouse key to back up and the A and D keys to turn left or right. It takes a while to coordinate your fingers, but you will finally get it. My fingers have become very strong by playing those driving games. Then again, I also get cramps when the games really get intense.
Click to expand...

Did you get used to the choppers?


----------



## Dajjal

Bleipriester said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am completely useless at driving in computer games, I just keep crashing. I was playing 'Rage' until I came to a part of the game where you have to win three car racing games to progress and I have not played the game since. I just like shooting computer bots, not trying to out drive them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first tried Grand Theft Auto 4, I hated it because I couldn't drive, but after giving GTA4 a second chance and then playing Watchdogs and Saints Row 3, I soon found the driving a lot of fun. In those 3 games, drive like a maniac and don't worry about pedestrians. You aren't penalized for killing them. In fact in Saints Row, you get extra points for how many you run over. Well, that's not the case in Far Cry 4, Hit any civilians, and you lose 50 Karma points per civilian. You don't want to lose them because they are valuable to unlock future upgrades to your skills, which you will need  if you ever expect to advance in the game.
> 
> I use a keyboard and mouse to drive. I use the right mouse key to walk or drive forward, the middle mouse key to back up and the A and D keys to turn left or right. It takes a while to coordinate your fingers, but you will finally get it. My fingers have become very strong by playing those driving games. Then again, I also get cramps when the games really get intense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get used to the choppers?
Click to expand...


Yes! actually, as an ex motorcyclist, I fared better on the bikes.


----------



## Bleipriester

Dajjal said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am completely useless at driving in computer games, I just keep crashing. I was playing 'Rage' until I came to a part of the game where you have to win three car racing games to progress and I have not played the game since. I just like shooting computer bots, not trying to out drive them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first tried Grand Theft Auto 4, I hated it because I couldn't drive, but after giving GTA4 a second chance and then playing Watchdogs and Saints Row 3, I soon found the driving a lot of fun. In those 3 games, drive like a maniac and don't worry about pedestrians. You aren't penalized for killing them. In fact in Saints Row, you get extra points for how many you run over. Well, that's not the case in Far Cry 4, Hit any civilians, and you lose 50 Karma points per civilian. You don't want to lose them because they are valuable to unlock future upgrades to your skills, which you will need  if you ever expect to advance in the game.
> 
> I use a keyboard and mouse to drive. I use the right mouse key to walk or drive forward, the middle mouse key to back up and the A and D keys to turn left or right. It takes a while to coordinate your fingers, but you will finally get it. My fingers have become very strong by playing those driving games. Then again, I also get cramps when the games really get intense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get used to the choppers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes! actually, as an ex motorcyclist, I fared better on the bikes.
Click to expand...

I actually meant the helicopters xd


----------



## Dajjal

Yea, just ignore me, I got my wires crossed.


----------



## Bleipriester

Dajjal said:


> Yea, just ignore me, I got my wires crossed.


?

ok

Motorcycles are good for heavy frequented roads.


----------



## XPostFacto

Bleipriester said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am completely useless at driving in computer games, I just keep crashing. I was playing 'Rage' until I came to a part of the game where you have to win three car racing games to progress and I have not played the game since. I just like shooting computer bots, not trying to out drive them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first tried Grand Theft Auto 4, I hated it because I couldn't drive, but after giving GTA4 a second chance and then playing Watchdogs and Saints Row 3, I soon found the driving a lot of fun. In those 3 games, drive like a maniac and don't worry about pedestrians. You aren't penalized for killing them. In fact in Saints Row, you get extra points for how many you run over. Well, that's not the case in Far Cry 4, Hit any civilians, and you lose 50 Karma points per civilian. You don't want to lose them because they are valuable to unlock future upgrades to your skills, which you will need  if you ever expect to advance in the game.
> 
> I use a keyboard and mouse to drive. I use the right mouse key to walk or drive forward, the middle mouse key to back up and the A and D keys to turn left or right. It takes a while to coordinate your fingers, but you will finally get it. My fingers have become very strong by playing those driving games. Then again, I also get cramps when the games really get intense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get used to the choppers?
Click to expand...



l hated the choppers. I never could land them and always crashed them into buildings if I was trying to chase someone. There was one mission where I had to steal a chopper for a CIA agent, and I just ignored his calls and went and played another part of the game.

Far Cry 4 has you flying a gyrocopter, which isn't too bad, but I'm in an episode where I have to use a special flying suit and fly through a canyon in the Himalayas. I have tried it at least 50 times and just can't make it without hitting the side of a mountain. I almost got to the end and at the last minute crashed into a mountain. Now, that is frustrating for me because I play games to enjoy them not to be frustrated. I have tossed several other games because I couldn't get through the boss levels.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am completely useless at driving in computer games, I just keep crashing. I was playing 'Rage' until I came to a part of the game where you have to win three car racing games to progress and I have not played the game since. I just like shooting computer bots, not trying to out drive them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first tried Grand Theft Auto 4, I hated it because I couldn't drive, but after giving GTA4 a second chance and then playing Watchdogs and Saints Row 3, I soon found the driving a lot of fun. In those 3 games, drive like a maniac and don't worry about pedestrians. You aren't penalized for killing them. In fact in Saints Row, you get extra points for how many you run over. Well, that's not the case in Far Cry 4, Hit any civilians, and you lose 50 Karma points per civilian. You don't want to lose them because they are valuable to unlock future upgrades to your skills, which you will need  if you ever expect to advance in the game.
> 
> I use a keyboard and mouse to drive. I use the right mouse key to walk or drive forward, the middle mouse key to back up and the A and D keys to turn left or right. It takes a while to coordinate your fingers, but you will finally get it. My fingers have become very strong by playing those driving games. Then again, I also get cramps when the games really get intense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get used to the choppers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> l hated the choppers. I never could land them and always crashed them into buildings if I was trying to chase someone. There was one mission where I had to steal a chopper for a CIA agent, and I just ignored his calls and went and played another part of the game.
> 
> Far Cry 4 has you flying a gyrocopter, which isn't too bad, but I'm in an episode where I have to use a special flying suit and fly through a canyon in the Himalayas. I have tried it at least 50 times and just can't make it without hitting the side of a mountain. I almost got to the end and at the last minute crashed into a mountain. Now, that is frustrating for me because I play games to enjoy them not to be frustrated. I have tossed several other games because I couldn't get through the boss levels.
Click to expand...

They are hard to fly indeed and I change the controls to have them under control haveway. But I am experienced from Battlefield where I fly good.


----------



## Bleipriester

Now playing Homefront, a cod like fps with unique story.


----------



## Bleipriester

I begin the year with the old Half Life 2 triology. The game features a good story and makes intense use of the built-in physics engine. Very nice.


----------



## XPostFacto

I love Half-Life. The only problem right now is that even though, I can install it on my Windows 8 PC,  the game won't recognize that the disk is in the DVD reader. I have heard that I would have to buy the Black Mesa game from Steam to be able to play it. Well, I don't want to re-buy a game that I already own. There must be some kind of workaround to make the program recognize that the disk is indeed in the PC.


----------



## XPostFacto

Just built my new system right before the new year was rung in. I have a Z97 Gigabyte motherboard with Devils Canyon Core I5 processor at 3.5 Ghz and Ripjaws 16 Gigs of Ram. I am still using my old power supply, case, hard drive and graphics card with a new Blue Ray DVD burner.  I didn't have to re-install Windows 8 after the new build, but I was hit up by Microsoft to re-establish that I was still using my win 8 copy on one PC. I was also hit up this morning by my copy of Office 2007 to reactivate it with my new hardware.  Last night, even though I had the internal LAN configured within the BIOS, the LAN wouldn't work until I loaded network drivers for the motherboard. I have never had to load network drivers before. Each motherboard is configured differently.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> I love Half-Life. The only problem right now is that even though, I can install it on my Windows 8 PC,  the game won't recognize that the disk is in the DVD reader. I have heard that I would have to buy the Black Mesa game from Steam to be able to play it. Well, I don't want to re-buy a game that I already own. There must be some kind of workaround to make the program recognize that the disk is indeed in the PC.


In that case it is allowed to modify the software in order to make it work in my country. However, you should look out for a fixed exe. If the game no longer requires the disk the problem might be solved.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> Just built my new system right before the new year was rung in. I have a Z97 Gigabyte motherboard with Devils Canyon Core I5 processor at 3.5 Ghz and Ripjaws 16 Gigs of Ram. I am still using my old power supply, case, hard drive and graphics card with a new Blue Ray DVD burner.  I didn't have to re-install Windows 8 after the new build, but I was hit up by Microsoft to re-establish that I was still using my win 8 copy on one PC. I was also hit up this morning by my copy of Office 2007 to reactivate it with my new hardware.  Last night, even though I had the internal LAN configured within the BIOS, the LAN wouldn't work until I loaded network drivers for the motherboard. I have never had to load network drivers before. Each motherboard is configured differently.


I recomend a complete reinstall. That includes to delete all partitions on the primary HDD. Despite my years old 500 GB HDD and old hardware basing on the ancient but still powerful Core 2 Quad Q6600, Windows 8 starts within seconds and runs like crazy.


----------



## XPostFacto

Bleipriester said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just built my new system right before the new year was rung in. I have a Z97 Gigabyte motherboard with Devils Canyon Core I5 processor at 3.5 Ghz and Ripjaws 16 Gigs of Ram. I am still using my old power supply, case, hard drive and graphics card with a new Blue Ray DVD burner.  I didn't have to re-install Windows 8 after the new build, but I was hit up by Microsoft to re-establish that I was still using my win 8 copy on one PC. I was also hit up this morning by my copy of Office 2007 to reactivate it with my new hardware.  Last night, even though I had the internal LAN configured within the BIOS, the LAN wouldn't work until I loaded network drivers for the motherboard. I have never had to load network drivers before. Each motherboard is configured differently.
> 
> 
> 
> I recomend a complete reinstall. That includes to delete all partitions on the primary HDD. Despite my years old 500 GB HDD and old hardware basing on the ancient but still powerful Core 2 Quad Q6600, Windows 8 starts within seconds and runs like crazy.
Click to expand...


Weren't you the one, who told me that I didn't have to re-install Windows 8? If so, you were right. I backed up everything in anticipation of doing it, but now, I will just see how everything works. 

Recently, I was having trouble with my Cyberlink PowerDVD Ultra 13, showing an error message every time I tried to play a movie. I traced it back to the NVIDIA drivers. Even though, I had installed the latest driver, all the old drivers still remained, even though they weren't visible. When I removed all the old drivers. Cyberlink played flawlessly, but that was only after I restarted the system. If I came in on a cold boot, I still got the same errors, both for Cyberlink and Geforce Experience. Now, since I have installed the new motherboard and I5 processor, everything works perfectly, even with a cold boot. I would say that maybe my motherboard or Q9400 processor were causing all the issues. I figure the board or CPU was getting ready for catastrophic failure.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just built my new system right before the new year was rung in. I have a Z97 Gigabyte motherboard with Devils Canyon Core I5 processor at 3.5 Ghz and Ripjaws 16 Gigs of Ram. I am still using my old power supply, case, hard drive and graphics card with a new Blue Ray DVD burner.  I didn't have to re-install Windows 8 after the new build, but I was hit up by Microsoft to re-establish that I was still using my win 8 copy on one PC. I was also hit up this morning by my copy of Office 2007 to reactivate it with my new hardware.  Last night, even though I had the internal LAN configured within the BIOS, the LAN wouldn't work until I loaded network drivers for the motherboard. I have never had to load network drivers before. Each motherboard is configured differently.
> 
> 
> 
> I recomend a complete reinstall. That includes to delete all partitions on the primary HDD. Despite my years old 500 GB HDD and old hardware basing on the ancient but still powerful Core 2 Quad Q6600, Windows 8 starts within seconds and runs like crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weren't you the one, who told me that I didn't have to re-install Windows 8? If so, you were right. I backed up everything in anticipation of doing it, but now, I will just see how everything works.
> 
> Recently, I was having trouble with my Cyberlink PowerDVD Ultra 13, showing an error message every time I tried to play a movie. I traced it back to the NVIDIA drivers. Even though, I had installed the latest driver, all the old drivers still remained, even though they weren't visible. When I removed all the old drivers. Cyberlink played flawlessly, but that was only after I restarted the system. If I came in on a cold boot, I still got the same errors, both for Cyberlink and Geforce Experience. Now, since I have installed the new motherboard and I5 processor, everything works perfectly, even with a cold boot. I would say that maybe my motherboard or Q9400 processor were causing all the issues. I figure the board or CPU was getting ready for catastrophic failure.
Click to expand...

No. I recomended a new setup. Thats the best way to keep the system clean and it takes not long. I would even reinstall if I would replace the graphics card, not to mention mainboard and prozessor.


----------



## XPostFacto

I have done a complete install in the past, but it was usually I having to start with a new operating system, anyway. I have never done a complete reinstall if I changed the graphics card. That's a new one. I was more concerned with the strange problems I was having with Cyberlink and Geforce Experience, and it seems those problems have both disappeared, now that I have a new motherboard and processor. Now, had they reappeared with this new system, I would have done a complete reinstallation. Knock on wood. It would appear, though, that my problems were hardware related, vs. software. I tried everything, uninstalled Cyberlink, uninstalled all NVIDA drivers. I even removed Zone Alarm and am now running Windows Defender. My next resort would have been to re-format the hard drive, and when I reinstalled Cyberlink and NVIDIA drivers, it's possible that my problems would have resurfaced.


----------



## Bleipriester

Just trying GTA San Andreas on the phone among other games.


----------



## Bleipriester

Bleipriester said:


> Just trying GTA San Andreas on the phone among other games.


Amazing. Its really the full San Andreas game what means plenty of hours of gameplay, plenty of cutscenes and a huge open world. Played it on Xbox but did not finish it. Now I probably will.


----------



## XPostFacto

I just installed Dragon Age Inquisition 3 days ago, and right now I just uninstalled it and am reinstalling it. It played wonderfully until yesterday, and now it tells me it is unable to reach the EA servers. I searched on the Internet, and other people have been having the same problem since the game first came out, November 18. I bought mine in November but just installed it in January. A patch may have been installed while I left the game in pause mode to eat lunch, yesterday because right after that the game crashed with a locked screen, I was confronted with the lack of access to the servers to re-authenticate my game.  I have heard that this last patch has rendered the game unplayable for everyone. What a crock, and I can't get a refund since I bought the game at Walmart, not to mention the fact that the game is now married to my Origin account.

As far as game play, it is no Skyrim and to me is disappointing. I have always been used to mapping the right mouse key to move forward, middle mouse key to move backwards, and left mouse key to attack, but I am not allowed in DAI. You can only use the W key on the keyboard to move forward along with S to move backwards or A and D to move from left or right. Of course you can map any key on the keyboard for these functions, but not the mouse. As it is, I have only been using the mouse to turn my character around so I can see where I am going. I try to configure my keys to emulate each game I play so there is very little learning curve, but DAI has created a steep learning curve for me, which when I get comfortable with the game will make it difficult for me to go back playing Far Cry 4 or Assassins Creed games.

Now, the game has been fraught with quite a few crashes, screen lockups and crashes to the desktop. These game designers need to make sure the game is ready to be released before they just throw it on the market with the idea of the user finding the problems. That's unacceptable. Then again, this failure to reach the EA servers is also unacceptable, and I may run into the same problem after reinstalling the game. Why in God's name does Origin require you to be on line before you can play their games? It's my game. I bought it, but I must be online on their ridiculous servers, who won't allow me to be online. My advice to everyone else, steer clear of Dragon Age Inquisition or any other game controlled by Origin.


----------



## Bleipriester

Games currently installed on my phone:
Asphalt 7
WRC
GTA: San Andreas
Ravensword 2
Final Fantasy 3
Candy Crush Saga
Candy Crush Soda Saga
Klondike
Modern Conflict
Raging Thunder 2

I can recommend each of them.


----------



## martybegan

Just started playing Divinity: Original Sin. I bought it a while ago, just never got around to playing it. One thing for sure is it doesn't baby you.


----------



## Bleipriester

martybegan said:


> Just started playing Divinity: Original Sin. I bought it a while ago, just never got around to playing it. One thing for sure is it doesn't baby you.


I played Devinity 2 several times and it is fun.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> I begin the year with the old Half Life 2 triology. The game features a good story and makes intense use of the built-in physics engine. Very nice.



They frustrate me, knowing the Half Life Forever will probably never materialize.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> I love Half-Life. The only problem right now is that even though, I can install it on my Windows 8 PC,  the game won't recognize that the disk is in the DVD reader. I have heard that I would have to buy the Black Mesa game from Steam to be able to play it. Well, I don't want to re-buy a game that I already own. There must be some kind of workaround to make the program recognize that the disk is indeed in the PC.



Just go into Steam, choose "import a non-steam game" and put in your CD key. It's easy and will get rid of all the DRM crap.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> [
> 
> Weren't you the one, who told me that I didn't have to re-install Windows 8? If so, you were right. I backed up everything in anticipation of doing it, but now, I will just see how everything works.
> 
> Recently, I was having trouble with my Cyberlink PowerDVD Ultra 13, showing an error message every time I tried to play a movie. I traced it back to the NVIDIA drivers. Even though, I had installed the latest driver, all the old drivers still remained, even though they weren't visible. When I removed all the old drivers. Cyberlink played flawlessly, but that was only after I restarted the system. If I came in on a cold boot, I still got the same errors, both for Cyberlink and Geforce Experience. Now, since I have installed the new motherboard and I5 processor, everything works perfectly, even with a cold boot. I would say that maybe my motherboard or Q9400 processor were causing all the issues. I figure the board or CPU was getting ready for catastrophic failure.



No, that was me.

But I did say to make sure you had the network drivers on disk before the install.

Because the NIC is onboard the MOBO, you always need drivers when you do a swap.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I begin the year with the old Half Life 2 triology. The game features a good story and makes intense use of the built-in physics engine. Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They frustrate me, knowing the Half Life Forever will probably never materialize.
Click to expand...

There are HL3 rumors.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Half-Life. The only problem right now is that even though, I can install it on my Windows 8 PC,  the game won't recognize that the disk is in the DVD reader. I have heard that I would have to buy the Black Mesa game from Steam to be able to play it. Well, I don't want to re-buy a game that I already own. There must be some kind of workaround to make the program recognize that the disk is indeed in the PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go into Steam, choose "import a non-steam game" and put in your CD key. It's easy and will get rid of all the DRM crap.
Click to expand...

I wonder whats worse, insert a disc or open a restrictive software debasement tool.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> There are HL3 rumors.



There have been for 13 years.

This has all happened before....

Is Half-Life 3 the new Duke Nukem Forever - Philadelphia Console Game Examiner.com


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> I wonder whats worse, insert a disc or open a restrictive software debasement tool.



Let's see..

With Steam, all my games on every computer I own. Just click and they run, fully patched with instant access to community mods and enhancements.

With the disk version, I get the pleasure of searching for keys and fighting obscure DRM schemes...

It's a toughy all right...


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder whats worse, insert a disc or open a restrictive software debasement tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see..
> 
> With Steam, all my games on every computer I own. Just click and they run, fully patched with instant access to community mods and enhancements.
> 
> With the disk version, I get the pleasure of searching for keys and fighting obscure DRM schemes...
> 
> It's a toughy all right...
Click to expand...

You can sell non-Steam games. If Steam or not, I download a crack for each game and my discs are save in their boxes and Steam isnt installed. The only launcher I have to accept is Origin. For BF3 Multiplayer. I can launch the Singleplayer without Origin, of course.


----------



## XPostFacto

Well, I could use that crack, but I'm leery of anybody putting out free cracks to download because I don't know that these sites would install a virus on my PC.


----------



## XPostFacto

I re-installed Dragon Age Inquisition, and right when Origin tried to install the patch for the game, I pulled my Lan cable and was able to play the game offline. The trick is to stop Origin from loading the most recent patch that makes you re-authenticate your game through EULA rules. If I can stop that patch from installing for the next 6 months, I should be able to complete DAI. I was wondering where all my saved games were and could never find them on the hard drive. Looks like they were saved in the Cloud. Even with the saved games, they wouldn't play because I was starting with the unpatched version of DAI so I started  over, and it was worth changing my character from archer to warrior. Being an archer, at least in DAI is the weakest character because of your inability to switch from the bow to your short swords during close quarter combat. Now, that is pure bull shit, but that's the way the game was set up. To those who decide on buying the game, choose warrior as your combat class because it is worth it having 2 warriors and 2 ranged playable characters. As in Mass Effect, you have followers, in DAI, 3 followers to start with. You pick up more as you progress, but I haven't gotten that far. Having to start over slows down your game progress.


----------



## XPostFacto

Bleipriester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder whats worse, insert a disc or open a restrictive software debasement tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see..
> 
> With Steam, all my games on every computer I own. Just click and they run, fully patched with instant access to community mods and enhancements.
> 
> With the disk version, I get the pleasure of searching for keys and fighting obscure DRM schemes...
> 
> It's a toughy all right...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can sell non-Steam games. If Steam or not, I download a crack for each game and my discs are save in their boxes and Steam isnt installed. The only launcher I have to accept is Origin. For BF3 Multiplayer. I can launch the Singleplayer without Origin, of course.
Click to expand...


Want to supply the cracks for  those sites? I hate all gaming platforms, but Steam seems to be the most reputable so far.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Weren't you the one, who told me that I didn't have to re-install Windows 8? If so, you were right. I backed up everything in anticipation of doing it, but now, I will just see how everything works.
> 
> Recently, I was having trouble with my Cyberlink PowerDVD Ultra 13, showing an error message every time I tried to play a movie. I traced it back to the NVIDIA drivers. Even though, I had installed the latest driver, all the old drivers still remained, even though they weren't visible. When I removed all the old drivers. Cyberlink played flawlessly, but that was only after I restarted the system. If I came in on a cold boot, I still got the same errors, both for Cyberlink and Geforce Experience. Now, since I have installed the new motherboard and I5 processor, everything works perfectly, even with a cold boot. I would say that maybe my motherboard or Q9400 processor were causing all the issues. I figure the board or CPU was getting ready for catastrophic failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that was me.
> 
> But I did say to make sure you had the network drivers on disk before the install.
> 
> Because the NIC is onboard the MOBO, you always need drivers when you do a swap.
Click to expand...


At first,  I  didn't load any drivers and enabled the onboard Network through the board's BIOS, but I couldn't get the network to work. I have never had to load drivers for the network. This time,I ran the disk that came with the new motherboard, which had those network drivers. Then the network interface connected me to the network.

I'm going to see what happens. I have all my files backed up anyway, just in case. It is just such a long drawn out headache to reload all my programs. I wouldn't be re-installing all the games, though. That would clear out a lot of space on my 1 TB hard drive.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Half-Life. The only problem right now is that even though, I can install it on my Windows 8 PC,  the game won't recognize that the disk is in the DVD reader. I have heard that I would have to buy the Black Mesa game from Steam to be able to play it. Well, I don't want to re-buy a game that I already own. There must be some kind of workaround to make the program recognize that the disk is indeed in the PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go into Steam, choose "import a non-steam game" and put in your CD key. It's easy and will get rid of all the DRM crap.
Click to expand...


Well, I will give that one a shot. It would be worth it to play Half Life again. I played it on the hardest level, and it took me forever to finish it, but you could save your progress, anywhere, not like all these new games, which save only after you have completed the mission.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are HL3 rumors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been for 13 years.
> 
> This has all happened before....
> 
> Is Half-Life 3 the new Duke Nukem Forever - Philadelphia Console Game Examiner.com
Click to expand...


I hated Duke Nukem Forever, what a stupid game. The bad part is that I'm stuck with it and can't sell it.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder whats worse, insert a disc or open a restrictive software debasement tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see..
> 
> With Steam, all my games on every computer I own. Just click and they run, fully patched with instant access to community mods and enhancements.
> 
> With the disk version, I get the pleasure of searching for keys and fighting obscure DRM schemes...
> 
> It's a toughy all right...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can sell non-Steam games. If Steam or not, I download a crack for each game and my discs are save in their boxes and Steam isnt installed. The only launcher I have to accept is Origin. For BF3 Multiplayer. I can launch the Singleplayer without Origin, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Want to supply the cracks for  those sites? I hate all gaming platforms, but Steam seems to be the most reputable so far.
Click to expand...

I can vaguely remember that someone talked of a page called gamecopyworld, where only cracks (and moronic trainers) but no games are offered for free. I also heard that one should check the downloaded files with virustotal and determine then if something dirty is included. You know, if some av-tools "detect" some malware and others not, its simply the behavior of the crack that is misinterpreted by av-software.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> You can sell non-Steam games. If Steam or not, I download a crack for each game and my discs are save in their boxes and Steam isnt installed. The only launcher I have to accept is Origin. For BF3 Multiplayer. I can launch the Singleplayer without Origin, of course.



It's true that Steam blocks the sale of games, but on the other hand, games cost a fraction on Steam that they used to cost in stores. 

Honestly, I've never sold a game in my life.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can sell non-Steam games. If Steam or not, I download a crack for each game and my discs are save in their boxes and Steam isnt installed. The only launcher I have to accept is Origin. For BF3 Multiplayer. I can launch the Singleplayer without Origin, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true that Steam blocks the sale of games, but on the other hand, games cost a fraction on Steam that they used to cost in stores.
> 
> Honestly, I've never sold a game in my life.
Click to expand...

They cost less? On sale, maybe. In my country, at least. Normally, the prices dont differ from retail prices and instead of discs, boxes, manuals and bonuses like playing cards or artbooks you get steam between you and your games.


----------



## ogibillm

Ringel05 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently for me it's Solitaire, Free Cell, Hearts and Syder Solitaire.  They're great at putting me to sleep so I play them as often as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No "Dead Island" or Diablo III?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I like some of the older ones.  I have one made for Win 98/2000 which still works with win7.  Half of the games I like are from the XP period, some of which still play on 7.  Currently I'm enjoying the Stronghold series.
Click to expand...

Software Library MS-DOS Games Free Software Download Streaming Internet Archive
2400 games, playable in browser. 
granted, not all of them are classics, but some are.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can sell non-Steam games. If Steam or not, I download a crack for each game and my discs are save in their boxes and Steam isnt installed. The only launcher I have to accept is Origin. For BF3 Multiplayer. I can launch the Singleplayer without Origin, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true that Steam blocks the sale of games, but on the other hand, games cost a fraction on Steam that they used to cost in stores.
> 
> Honestly, I've never sold a game in my life.
Click to expand...


I have given away a lot of old games, and I would give others away, but Steam even blocks charity.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> I have given away a lot of old games, and I would give others away, but Steam even blocks charity.



Mainly it blocks piracy.


----------



## XPostFacto

A few of you said I should re-format after installing the new motherboard. Well, this morning, after starting DAI and experiencing 2 hangups in a row, I did a cold boot and walked away. When I came back, I had nothing but a black screen. I rebooted and I saw the Windows 8 square, but instead of the little dots turning around in a circle, I saw an arc and nothing more. I ran diagnostics and was told the drive could not be repaired. Well, I have backed up everything and decided to see how long I could get by without doing it. The time has come.

As soon as I booted up with the CD, I was met with an error message, stating that the drive could not be reformatted or re-partitioned, stating that it was a MBR (Master Boot Record) vs. GPT(GUIID Partition Table). Huh? Okay, I looked it all up on my back up laptop, and what an eye opener. My Gigabyte motherboard gave me a bunch of options in the BIOS, mentioning UEFI, which I never heard of so when I installed the motherboard, I left the settings as is. Wrong move, but the Gigabyte instructions never explained what UEFI was. A short while ago, after doing some speed reading, I just took went back into BIOS and removed the UEFI settings and set the boot drive for P3 and where it  gave me a choice for either UEFI or legacy, I chose legacy. That worked. After rebooting, I was able to get through the format and partition instructions. At this moment, my PC is going through the Windows 8 throes, loading up outdated files. Oh, my world is going to be busy for a few days. Oh yes, I will have to start all over again with DAI. I should be an expert on the beginning stages of the game.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can sell non-Steam games. If Steam or not, I download a crack for each game and my discs are save in their boxes and Steam isnt installed. The only launcher I have to accept is Origin. For BF3 Multiplayer. I can launch the Singleplayer without Origin, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true that Steam blocks the sale of games, but on the other hand, games cost a fraction on Steam that they used to cost in stores.
> 
> Honestly, I've never sold a game in my life.
Click to expand...


They may be cheap to download, but I don't have much breathing room, there, since my satellite internet provider only allows me to download 10 gigabytes per month.


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have given away a lot of old games, and I would give others away, but Steam even blocks charity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly it blocks piracy.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I understand that, but it means, that unaware buyers at yard sales will get gypped, buying previously owned games, since they are already registered in another name. You and I know not to buy games like that, but think of the fools that will buy my old games, after my widow has a massive yard sale and gives my computers away. She hates computers and doesn't understand them.

I bought her a laptop in hopes she would appreciate how useful a computer is. Well, that wasn't the case so now I have a backup PC. It is helping because otherwise, I wouldn't be on this site relating to you my tales of woe.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> They cost less? On sale, maybe. In my country, at least. Normally, the prices dont differ from retail prices and instead of discs, boxes, manuals and bonuses like playing cards or artbooks you get steam between you and your games.



Full retail dropped about $10, and I never buy anything not on sale. I won't spend more than $20 on a game.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They cost less? On sale, maybe. In my country, at least. Normally, the prices dont differ from retail prices and instead of discs, boxes, manuals and bonuses like playing cards or artbooks you get steam between you and your games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full retail dropped about $10, and I never buy anything not on sale. I won't spend more than $20 on a game.
Click to expand...

I pay the full price for a multiplayer shooter that fully works for many years without further payments. However, even Origin has its Battlefield store. A sort of Broswer/Android game, that implements the commercialization of cheats as base frame. But very optional, of course. You can buy upgrades and new guns but all assault rifles available in BF3 for example have exact the same values except two of them. The uprades rather benefit the vehicles but the basic abilities of ground and air vehicles are unlucked quickly, anyway.

I play RPGs, too because thay also have a long playing time.


----------



## XPostFacto

I finally got my hard drive reformatted and everything reloaded. I didn't reload all those 15 or so games that I had already played, since I now have a 500 gig hard drive vs the one terabyte I had before. I also partitioned the drive in as close as I could go to 250 gigabytes each. I re-installed Dragon Age Inquistion, but the game still crashed on me. Others with high end systems had similar problems. Even though my graphics card set the game to play on high settings, I dropped the settings all down to low, turned off vertical synch and all the anti-aliasing whatevers. Even after doing that the game, continued to lock up. I began to think that maybe I should wait until Electronic Arts sent some more patches through the pipeline. Then I decided to turn down my screen resolution from 1920 to 1280, which resulted in the characters all looking fat. I was able to play for over an hour without any screen lockups. I then inched it up to 1380, and everything was better with thinner NPC's and still no lockups. I did put the game up to 1680 with medium settings and got lockups. Dragon Age Inquisition is such an awesome game, and I suppose it doesn't matter that I can't enjoy the awesome scenery so I will just have to live with the low settings if it means I get to finish the game. Maybe in another year EA will have figured out how to patch the game so that it plays for those of us with high end systems. Their recent multiplayer patch did nothing for the lockup problems people had already experienced before the patch.


----------



## XPostFacto

Bleipriester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They cost less? On sale, maybe. In my country, at least. Normally, the prices dont differ from retail prices and instead of discs, boxes, manuals and bonuses like playing cards or artbooks you get steam between you and your games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full retail dropped about $10, and I never buy anything not on sale. I won't spend more than $20 on a game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pay the full price for a multiplayer shooter that fully works for many years without further payments. However, even Origin has its Battlefield store. A sort of Broswer/Android game, that implements the commercialization of cheats as base frame. But very optional, of course. You can buy upgrades and new guns but all assault rifles available in BF3 for example have exact the same values except two of them. The uprades rather benefit the vehicles but the basic abilities of ground and air vehicles are unlucked quickly, anyway.
> 
> I play RPGs, too because thay also have a long playing time.
Click to expand...


I played Battlefield 2 and loved it, but since I don't play mulitplayer, I felt that I had wasted my money for a game that had a rather short single player game. I opted never to purchase any more of those games. Call of Duty was the same way, too short. The original Medal of Honor was very good,  but I couldn't help but notice how the game treated the Americans in the game, by stressing more of the British and Russian campaigns and pretending that America had such a small part in the European theater. That  really soured me for that series.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> I finally got my hard drive reformatted and everything reloaded. I didn't reload all those 15 or so games that I had already played, since I now have a 500 gig hard drive vs the one terabyte I had before. I also partitioned the drive in as close as I could go to 250 gigabytes each. I re-installed Dragon Age Inquistion, but the game still crashed on me. Others with high end systems had similar problems. Even though my graphics card set the game to play on high settings, I dropped the settings all down to low, turned off vertical synch and all the anti-aliasing whatevers. Even after doing that the game, continued to lock up. I began to think that maybe I should wait until Electronic Arts sent some more patches through the pipeline. Then I decided to turn down my screen resolution from 1920 to 1280, which resulted in the characters all looking fat. I was able to play for over an hour without any screen lockups. I then inched it up to 1380, and everything was better with thinner NPC's and still no lockups. I did put the game up to 1680 with medium settings and got lockups. Dragon Age Inquisition is such an awesome game, and I suppose it doesn't matter that I can't enjoy the awesome scenery so I will just have to live with the low settings if it means I get to finish the game. Maybe in another year EA will have figured out how to patch the game so that it plays for those of us with high end systems. Their recent multiplayer patch did nothing for the lockup problems people had already experienced before the patch.


Whats your graphics card?


----------



## XPostFacto

Bleipriester said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my hard drive reformatted and everything reloaded. I didn't reload all those 15 or so games that I had already played, since I now have a 500 gig hard drive vs the one terabyte I had before. I also partitioned the drive in as close as I could go to 250 gigabytes each. I re-installed Dragon Age Inquistion, but the game still crashed on me. Others with high end systems had similar problems. Even though my graphics card set the game to play on high settings, I dropped the settings all down to low, turned off vertical synch and all the anti-aliasing whatevers. Even after doing that the game, continued to lock up. I began to think that maybe I should wait until Electronic Arts sent some more patches through the pipeline. Then I decided to turn down my screen resolution from 1920 to 1280, which resulted in the characters all looking fat. I was able to play for over an hour without any screen lockups. I then inched it up to 1380, and everything was better with thinner NPC's and still no lockups. I did put the game up to 1680 with medium settings and got lockups. Dragon Age Inquisition is such an awesome game, and I suppose it doesn't matter that I can't enjoy the awesome scenery so I will just have to live with the low settings if it means I get to finish the game. Maybe in another year EA will have figured out how to patch the game so that it plays for those of us with high end systems. Their recent multiplayer patch did nothing for the lockup problems people had already experienced before the patch.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your graphics card?
Click to expand...


I am running the EVGA NVIDIA Geforce GTX 660 with 2 Gigs of Video RAM. I don't over clock it or the motherboard. My CPU is an Intel Core I5 at 3.5 Ghz with turbo capability to 3.9 Ghz. I have seen it as high as 3.85 Ghz. I have no way of monitoring it while playing a game, other than alt-tabbing over to Task Manager and taking a quick peek. I have 16 gigs of RAM running at 1,333 Mhz. I thought about going to Core I7, but I got a good deal with  the motherboard and I5 processor together. I can always plunk in an I7 in the future.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They cost less? On sale, maybe. In my country, at least. Normally, the prices dont differ from retail prices and instead of discs, boxes, manuals and bonuses like playing cards or artbooks you get steam between you and your games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full retail dropped about $10, and I never buy anything not on sale. I won't spend more than $20 on a game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pay the full price for a multiplayer shooter that fully works for many years without further payments. However, even Origin has its Battlefield store. A sort of Broswer/Android game, that implements the commercialization of cheats as base frame. But very optional, of course. You can buy upgrades and new guns but all assault rifles available in BF3 for example have exact the same values except two of them. The uprades rather benefit the vehicles but the basic abilities of ground and air vehicles are unlucked quickly, anyway.
> 
> I play RPGs, too because thay also have a long playing time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I played Battlefield 2 and loved it, but since I don't play mulitplayer, I felt that I had wasted my money for a game that had a rather short single player game. I opted never to purchase any more of those games. Call of Duty was the same way, too short. The original Medal of Honor was very good,  but I couldn't help but notice how the game treated the Americans in the game, by stressing more of the British and Russian campaigns and pretending that America had such a small part in the European theater. That  really soured me for that series.
Click to expand...

The BF2 Single Player is very poor as it provides only the smallest version of each map. However, there are ways to change that and various mods that support single player. I have Nations at War 5.0, Point of Existence 2, AIX and Singleplayer_Mod_Bf2SP64_2.32. In addition, I made my own mod with different weapons and slightly changed behavior, such as an increase of the recover from sprint speed. The mod works with Singleplayer_Mod_Bf2SP64_2.32.

I wish the BF3 would have such a Single Player, too.


----------



## XPostFacto

So you have the modding kit. I took some programming classes some years back in C and Visual Basic and found them quite enjoyable, but I imagine with these modding kits, you don't have to get down to code level. Aren't you just presented with various scenes and so many characters that you can put in different scenarios?


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my hard drive reformatted and everything reloaded. I didn't reload all those 15 or so games that I had already played, since I now have a 500 gig hard drive vs the one terabyte I had before. I also partitioned the drive in as close as I could go to 250 gigabytes each. I re-installed Dragon Age Inquistion, but the game still crashed on me. Others with high end systems had similar problems. Even though my graphics card set the game to play on high settings, I dropped the settings all down to low, turned off vertical synch and all the anti-aliasing whatevers. Even after doing that the game, continued to lock up. I began to think that maybe I should wait until Electronic Arts sent some more patches through the pipeline. Then I decided to turn down my screen resolution from 1920 to 1280, which resulted in the characters all looking fat. I was able to play for over an hour without any screen lockups. I then inched it up to 1380, and everything was better with thinner NPC's and still no lockups. I did put the game up to 1680 with medium settings and got lockups. Dragon Age Inquisition is such an awesome game, and I suppose it doesn't matter that I can't enjoy the awesome scenery so I will just have to live with the low settings if it means I get to finish the game. Maybe in another year EA will have figured out how to patch the game so that it plays for those of us with high end systems. Their recent multiplayer patch did nothing for the lockup problems people had already experienced before the patch.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your graphics card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am running the EVGA NVIDIA Geforce GTX 660 with 2 Gigs of Video RAM. I don't over clock it or the motherboard. My CPU is an Intel Core I5 at 3.5 Ghz with turbo capability to 3.9 Ghz. I have seen it as high as 3.85 Ghz. I have no way of monitoring it while playing a game, other than alt-tabbing over to Task Manager and taking a quick peek. I have 16 gigs of RAM running at 1,333 Mhz. I thought about going to Core I7, but I got a good deal with  the motherboard and I5 processor together. I can always plunk in an I7 in the future.
Click to expand...

Hmm, maybe this could help:
Download Visual C Redistributable for Visual Studio 2012 Update 4 from Official Microsoft Download Center

And this, idk:


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> So you have the modding kit. I took some programming classes some years back in C and Visual Basic and found them quite enjoyable, but I imagine with these modding kits, you don't have to get down to code level. Aren't you just presented with various scenes and so many characters that you can put in different scenarios?


All you need to do the changes I made is a good zip tool.


----------



## Bleipriester

Bleipriester said:


> Games currently installed on my phone:
> Asphalt 7
> WRC
> GTA: San Andreas
> Ravensword 2
> Final Fantasy 3
> Candy Crush Saga
> Candy Crush Soda Saga
> Klondike
> Modern Conflict
> Raging Thunder 2
> 
> I can recommend each of them.


In Asphalt 7 you need to invest a lot of real life money to be able to get cars that are powerful enough to grant a chance of victory in may stages. And even with the best cars that are available, some stages are really hard to win.
Fortunately, I have enough of that already and can enjoy the game.


----------



## XPostFacto

Bleipriester said:


> ble for Visual Studio 2012 Update 4 from Official Microsoft Download Center



I watched the video but didn't get much out of what the author was saying. I did click on the link and noticed that there are 3 files. I suppose I must download all 3, but again, I don't know what they would do for my system. It might be nice to see DAI play better at high settings, but at this point in  time, I'm still playing it safe at the low settings. I am now defragging because these constant restarts without first logging out of Windows are not good for my hard drive.

Thank you for the information. I downloaded all 3 files and will install them, later. Hopefully things will get better in the game. That is the second new game that has been fraught with problems. Assassins Creed Unity had choppy frame rates. My new system, played ACU much better, but every now and then I would see a lag. Now, I haven't experienced any choppiness with DAI, only locked displays, which have caused me to have to turn off the PC the hard way by taking power away.


----------



## XPostFacto

Okay, I installed 2 of the files, since one file indicated it didn't work with my PC. I started out with medium graphics settings at 1920 resolution, and game play continued. I then when up to high graphics settings and was able to play for over an hour with no hiccups. Then lockups started occurring. I am now back to low settings and a resolution of 1600. I understand that these Visual C++ redistribution files allow the program to communicate better with the DLL files, and that's just my basic understanding of it without going into lengthy code explanation, but DAI has some serious issues, and if EA isn't going to fix it, maybe they should rename the game, Dragon Crash because that's all it has done for me for the last 2 weeks and what a pity because it would have been such a great game.


----------



## Bleipriester

Now playing Gothic 3, again. Two years ago, since I played it last time.

The Orcs have won the war and occupied the midland. In Nordmar is still war and the Orcs have an agreement with the Assassins of Varant, the southern desert. They pay them for access to the sites where they search for old artifacts. Artifacts, the player should gather, whether he decides to join the rebels loyal to the king or destroy the rebellion for the Orcs.


----------



## XPostFacto

Regarding Dragon Age Inquisition, I am still experiencing screen  freezes, but this time, I am able to use Ctrl-Alt-Delete to get to the sign out screen. I have gone back to a resolution of 1366 and low graphics settings. For a while, I was playing right along for several days at a resolution of 1600 and medium graphics settings. 

I researched the C++ Redistributable libraries and discovered that these are a common set of code libraries that all game developers use that have common system  code functions shared between all games. It would be very time-consuming to re-create this code for each game so the code is ready-made for any game. The X86 code is only used for 32 bit games, where the X64 code is for 64 bit games. I noticed that I didn't have the 2013 X86 code so I took the liberty of downloading and installing it thinking that maybe that was my problem, only to find out it is only for 32 bit. Dragon Age Inquisition is a 64 bit game, and it is my understanding was never programmed for 32 bit  gamers.


----------



## XPostFacto

While playing Dragon Age Inquisition, I received an error which presented an error box referring to driver 347.09 of my NVIDIA graphics card. That was the second time I got that error. The first time, I just uninstalled the driver and re-installed it, since it is the latest NVIDIA driver. As a result, instead of re-installing the same driver, I removed it and installed November's driver, 344.75. The game automatically set itself for 1920 resolution, ultra mesh quality, and the rest of the settings to medium. The game has played superbly so far. Knock on wood, there have been no hiccups so far. Since I have had at least two errors regarding my GTX 660 board, then it may indeed be driver 347.09, which is causing the headaches. Yet, driver 347.09 played Far Cry 4 superbly.


----------



## ogibillm

XPostFacto said:


> While playing Dragon Age Inquisition, I received an error which presented an error box referring to driver 347.09 of my NVIDIA graphics card. That was the second time I got that error. The first time, I just uninstalled the driver and re-installed it, since it is the latest NVIDIA driver. As a result, instead of re-installing the same driver, I removed it and installed November's driver, 344.75. The game automatically set itself for 1920 resolution, ultra mesh quality, and the rest of the settings to medium. The game has played superbly so far. Knock on wood, there have been no hiccups so far. Since I have had at least two errors regarding my GTX 660 board, then it may indeed be driver 347.09, which is causing the headaches. Yet, driver 347.09 played Far Cry 4 superbly.


This is why im a console gamer. Not enough time to play as it is, i certainly dont need to screw around with them that much just to get them to play. I was done doing that back in the 90's when i was making custom config.sys and autoexec.bat files for ms-dos 6.22 to squeeze the most out of that 640k of conventional memory so i could run wing commander iv and descent and rebel assault


----------



## XPostFacto

ogibillm said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> While playing Dragon Age Inquisition, I received an error which presented an error box referring to driver 347.09 of my NVIDIA graphics card. That was the second time I got that error. The first time, I just uninstalled the driver and re-installed it, since it is the latest NVIDIA driver. As a result, instead of re-installing the same driver, I removed it and installed November's driver, 344.75. The game automatically set itself for 1920 resolution, ultra mesh quality, and the rest of the settings to medium. The game has played superbly so far. Knock on wood, there have been no hiccups so far. Since I have had at least two errors regarding my GTX 660 board, then it may indeed be driver 347.09, which is causing the headaches. Yet, driver 347.09 played Far Cry 4 superbly.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why im a console gamer. Not enough time to play as it is, i certainly dont need to screw around with them that much just to get them to play. I was done doing that back in the 90's when i was making custom config.sys and autoexec.bat files for ms-dos 6.22 to squeeze the most out of that 640k of conventional memory so i could run wing commander iv and descent and rebel assault
Click to expand...


I would love to play console games, but we only have one wide-screen 40 inch Sony, and that's my wife's territory. She would  not appreciate me hogging the TV for games. Sure, we have another old analog TV in the kitchen with an HD converter box on the top, but somehow games just aren't as good on a 19 inch screen. Hence, I do the PC thing on a 23 inch monitor. I can make as much noise as I want until the wife wants me to turn down the volume at midnight while I'm in the middle of an intense fire fight or sword fight, and I am on the 20th iteration of trying to get through because I'm not allowed to save while in combat. That's how it is in Dragon Age Inquisition. Sure, I could use headphones but opt not to do so. I build PC's just to be able to play games. It's a hobby of mine. I like the challenge of researching problems.


----------



## Bleipriester

I have really improved the character during the past days of playing.


----------



## XPostFacto

If you want to play Dragon Age Inquistion and have an NVIDIA Graphics Card  GTX 660 or higher, roll back to November's graphics driver (344.75). I haven't had one hiccup while playing the game with that driver. I did have to reformat my hard drive on Saturday, though because the damage of constantly locking up the game using driver 347.09 corrupted Windows 8. I tried a Restore and was able to save the recent files I hadn't backed up, but when I tried to go in and run updates, I discovered I couldn't get into the update area. That's when I knew I had to reformat. Now, I did have some earlier saved DAI games on the cloud so was able to go back to when I originally had played the game as a rogue archer. I switched to knives vs. the bow, though. Playing as a rogue is much more difficult than playing as a warrior. That's advice for anyone contemplating, playing the game.


----------



## XPostFacto

Regarding the above picture of the guy firing the recurve bow, it is not wise to fire a bow in a horizontal position because as you release the arrow, the bow string will slam against the archer's left forearm, taking off his skin. Not only is a shot like that very painful, but it is also very inaccurate. Granted, when one shoots a long bow or recurve the bow is angled slightly to keep the arrow from falling out of the nock, but holding the bow as depicted in this picture is not realistic.


----------



## RKMBrown

XPostFacto said:


> Regarding the above picture of the guy firing the recurve bow, it is not wise to fire a bow in a horizontal position because as you release the arrow, the bow string will slam against the archer's left forearm, taking off his skin. Not only is a shot like that very painful, but it is also very inaccurate. Granted, when one shoots a long bow or recurve the bow is angled slightly to keep the arrow from falling out of the nock, but holding the bow as depicted in this picture is not realistic.


You do know those are pics from a game right?  But yes that pic only works if that pic is of a guy shooting a re-curve "cross bow."


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> Regarding the above picture of the guy firing the recurve bow, it is not wise to fire a bow in a horizontal position because as you release the arrow, the bow string will slam against the archer's left forearm, taking off his skin. Not only is a shot like that very painful, but it is also very inaccurate. Granted, when one shoots a long bow or recurve the bow is angled slightly to keep the arrow from falling out of the nock, but holding the bow as depicted in this picture is not realistic.


The guy ("anonymous hero") has over 1000 pieces of fried meat and far more in his pockets and can still bend a bow.


----------



## XPostFacto

RKMBrown said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the above picture of the guy firing the recurve bow, it is not wise to fire a bow in a horizontal position because as you release the arrow, the bow string will slam against the archer's left forearm, taking off his skin. Not only is a shot like that very painful, but it is also very inaccurate. Granted, when one shoots a long bow or recurve the bow is angled slightly to keep the arrow from falling out of the nock, but holding the bow as depicted in this picture is not realistic.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know those are pics from a game right?  But yes that pic only works if that pic is of a guy shooting a re-curve "cross bow."
Click to expand...


I suppose that could be a crossbow now that you mention it, but from the angle it's not that easy to tell since his body is in the way. If it is a crossbow, it has unusually long limbs. Looking at the bottom of the screen where it lists the weapons, I notice that a regular bow is seen, not a crossbow.

I remember Skyrim having a sequence where if you crouched, the bow would be horizontal, allowing you to to make a stealth shot., unrealistic at best.


----------



## XPostFacto

Regarding Dragon Age Inquistion and all the problems I had with crashing, I determined it was my computer. I installed Darksiders and started having problems with the screen locking up after playing several hours, or even every 5 minutes. I then ran the Furmark test on my graphics card to benchmark it. One disturbing observation was the extreme heat that my board was giving off, topping out at 87 degrees C. At a resolution of 1920 X 1080 it only delivered 22 FPS, but 47 fps at 1280 X 720. Even at 1280, it ran at 87 degrees C. Now, this Furmark test runs the card at maximum TDP (thermal design power) or the maximum power the board is designed to operate. My card, the GTX 660 is an overclocked board. I replaced the power supply and the graphics card. with a 1000 watt PSU and an NVIDIA Geforce GTX 750 TI. I ran the same test with the new board, and the temps never got above 56 degrees C. Looks like I found the problem, and it was the graphics card, not the PSU. The thing that had me stumped was that the board worked fine on the ASUS motherboard. Now, it too may fail, but I don't have another case to put it in, just to find out, and I don't want to re-install the 660. Crashing all the time is very hard on the hard drive when you're running Windows 8.


----------



## RKMBrown

XPostFacto said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the above picture of the guy firing the recurve bow, it is not wise to fire a bow in a horizontal position because as you release the arrow, the bow string will slam against the archer's left forearm, taking off his skin. Not only is a shot like that very painful, but it is also very inaccurate. Granted, when one shoots a long bow or recurve the bow is angled slightly to keep the arrow from falling out of the nock, but holding the bow as depicted in this picture is not realistic.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know those are pics from a game right?  But yes that pic only works if that pic is of a guy shooting a re-curve "cross bow."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose that could be a crossbow now that you mention it, but from the angle it's not that easy to tell since his body is in the way. If it is a crossbow, it has unusually long limbs. Looking at the bottom of the screen where it lists the weapons, I notice that a regular bow is seen, not a crossbow.
> 
> I remember Skyrim having a sequence where if you crouched, the bow would be horizontal, allowing you to to make a stealth shot., unrealistic at best.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I shoot canted like hill did, but not canted 90 degrees.  heh


----------



## martybegan

Just picked up Dragon Age Inquisition. Really liking it so far. The combat took some time to get used to, but so far having a hoot.


----------



## XPostFacto

martybegan said:


> Just picked up Dragon Age Inquisition. Really liking it so far. The combat took some time to get used to, but so far having a hoot.



Combat in DAI is like one big gang bang. Just remember to unclick friendly fire, and you'll be good to go. Also, play as a warrior, not as a rogue or mage. You will die less.

I played as an archer when I first picked up the game but when an enemy closes in on you, you can't pull knives for close quarter combat. Seems you're not allowed to switch weapons when under attack. Now, that is just stupid and unrealistic for the game to be designed that way.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up Dragon Age Inquisition. Really liking it so far. The combat took some time to get used to, but so far having a hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combat in DAI is like one big gang bang. Just remember to unclick friendly fire, and you'll be good to go. Also, play as a warrior, not as a rogue or mage. You will die less.
> 
> I played as an archer when I first picked up the game but when an enemy closes in on you, you can't pull knives for close quarter combat. Seems you're not allowed to switch weapons when under attack. Now, that is just stupid and unrealistic for the game to be designed that way.
Click to expand...



How does the combat compare to Dragon Age Origins?


----------



## XPostFacto

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up Dragon Age Inquisition. Really liking it so far. The combat took some time to get used to, but so far having a hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combat in DAI is like one big gang bang. Just remember to unclick friendly fire, and you'll be good to go. Also, play as a warrior, not as a rogue or mage. You will die less.
> 
> I played as an archer when I first picked up the game but when an enemy closes in on you, you can't pull knives for close quarter combat. Seems you're not allowed to switch weapons when under attack. Now, that is just stupid and unrealistic for the game to be designed that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How does the combat compare to Dragon Age Origins?
Click to expand...


I never played it. DAI is my first introduction to the Dragon series. One thing that really irritated me when I first bound my keys for game play is that you can't set your right mouse key to move forward. You have no mouse action other than using the left key to attack, and the mouse can be used to look around or turn but no moving forward. That took some getting used to for me because I have been a gamer for years, and I always configure the right mouse key to move forward. 

There was another game I played where you couldn't configure the mouse to move forward. That was Dead Space. I hated that game.


----------



## martybegan

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up Dragon Age Inquisition. Really liking it so far. The combat took some time to get used to, but so far having a hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combat in DAI is like one big gang bang. Just remember to unclick friendly fire, and you'll be good to go. Also, play as a warrior, not as a rogue or mage. You will die less.
> 
> I played as an archer when I first picked up the game but when an enemy closes in on you, you can't pull knives for close quarter combat. Seems you're not allowed to switch weapons when under attack. Now, that is just stupid and unrealistic for the game to be designed that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How does the combat compare to Dragon Age Origins?
Click to expand...


It's more hectic than DAO, and you really have less control. But the AI is better except when it comes to your squishies being gang banged early in the game when they don't have as much escape tools.


----------



## martybegan

XPostFacto said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up Dragon Age Inquisition. Really liking it so far. The combat took some time to get used to, but so far having a hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combat in DAI is like one big gang bang. Just remember to unclick friendly fire, and you'll be good to go. Also, play as a warrior, not as a rogue or mage. You will die less.
> 
> I played as an archer when I first picked up the game but when an enemy closes in on you, you can't pull knives for close quarter combat. Seems you're not allowed to switch weapons when under attack. Now, that is just stupid and unrealistic for the game to be designed that way.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it does seem to lend itself to be easier if you go with a Sword/board warrior and 2H warrior up front coupled with a mix of an archer and a mage.


----------



## XPostFacto

There is one neat part of DAI. You can  put your character and  everybody else on  automatic and watch them go at the enemy. This game differs from Skyrim in that the dragons in DAI are damn near impossible to kill, and I'm playing at the Normal level.  I'm up to Level 20, and I still can't take one down.

Now, the worst demon boss I have fought is Imshael. That took quite a bit of effort, but you  have a choice. I won't reveal any more because those are spoilers.


----------



## XPostFacto

martybegan said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up Dragon Age Inquisition. Really liking it so far. The combat took some time to get used to, but so far having a hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combat in DAI is like one big gang bang. Just remember to unclick friendly fire, and you'll be good to go. Also, play as a warrior, not as a rogue or mage. You will die less.
> 
> I played as an archer when I first picked up the game but when an enemy closes in on you, you can't pull knives for close quarter combat. Seems you're not allowed to switch weapons when under attack. Now, that is just stupid and unrealistic for the game to be designed that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How does the combat compare to Dragon Age Origins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's more hectic than DAO, and you really have less control. But the AI is better except when it comes to your squishies being gang banged early in the game when they don't have as much escape tools.
Click to expand...


Hectic? That's an understatement. Attend the ball where you have to find out who is plotting to assassinate the Empress. That one is a long one, filled with many twists and turns. Decide who you want to ally with because it influences the rest of the game.


----------



## hipeter924

Difficult to say. At the moment either Starcraft II, Skyrim, or Fallout New Vegas - no other games interest me really right now.*

*Though Dragon Age Inquisition is the next on the list, when I get bored of Skyrim.


----------



## Uncensored2008

hipeter924 said:


> Difficult to say. At the moment either Starcraft II, Skyrim, or Fallout New Vegas - no other games interest me really right now.*
> 
> *Though Dragon Age Inquisition is the next on the list, when I get bored of Skyrim.



I plan to play Inquisition at some point. I got board with Skyrim and bought DA Origins for $5, and found it to be an amazing game. Huge amount of depth to it. Combat is different, and hard - more squad tactics like XCom than real time combat like Skyrim - requires more thought and less clicking.


----------



## hipeter924

Uncensored2008 said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult to say. At the moment either Starcraft II, Skyrim, or Fallout New Vegas - no other games interest me really right now.*
> 
> *Though Dragon Age Inquisition is the next on the list, when I get bored of Skyrim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to play Inquisition at some point. I got board with Skyrim and bought DA Origins for $5, and found it to be an amazing game. Huge amount of depth to it. Combat is different, and hard - more squad tactics like XCom than real time combat like Skyrim - requires more thought and less clicking.
Click to expand...

The major problem with Skyrim wasn't even combat, but a flawed map system. In Skyrim they stop the character from climbing mountain areas for no good reason, which forces the player to guess where an entrance is and hope they haven't walked around a mountain for nothing.


----------



## hipeter924

Edit: I should add, that I liked the story, and a lot of the features - however there were multiple bugs and it seemed like Skyrim was obviously rushed.


----------



## XPostFacto

hipeter924 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult to say. At the moment either Starcraft II, Skyrim, or Fallout New Vegas - no other games interest me really right now.*
> 
> *Though Dragon Age Inquisition is the next on the list, when I get bored of Skyrim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to play Inquisition at some point. I got board with Skyrim and bought DA Origins for $5, and found it to be an amazing game. Huge amount of depth to it. Combat is different, and hard - more squad tactics like XCom than real time combat like Skyrim - requires more thought and less clicking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The major problem with Skyrim wasn't even combat, but a flawed map system. In Skyrim they stop the character from climbing mountain areas for no good reason, which forces the player to guess where an entrance is and hope they haven't walked around a mountain for nothing.
Click to expand...


All the Assassins Creed games had the same problem with mountains. You could climb any building but never a mountain.

Dragon Age Inquisition shares another gaming quirk that the original Assassins Creed game had, not being able to swim. You jump in water in DAI, and you die. Is it supposed to be the armor you are wearing? Yet, you could swim everywhere in Skyrim.


----------



## hipeter924

XPostFacto said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult to say. At the moment either Starcraft II, Skyrim, or Fallout New Vegas - no other games interest me really right now.*
> 
> *Though Dragon Age Inquisition is the next on the list, when I get bored of Skyrim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to play Inquisition at some point. I got board with Skyrim and bought DA Origins for $5, and found it to be an amazing game. Huge amount of depth to it. Combat is different, and hard - more squad tactics like XCom than real time combat like Skyrim - requires more thought and less clicking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The major problem with Skyrim wasn't even combat, but a flawed map system. In Skyrim they stop the character from climbing mountain areas for no good reason, which forces the player to guess where an entrance is and hope they haven't walked around a mountain for nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the Assassins Creed games had the same problem with mountains. You could climb any building but never a mountain.
> 
> Dragon Age Inquisition shares another gaming quirk that the original Assassins Creed game had, not being able to swim. You jump in water in DAI, and you die. Is it supposed to be the armor you are wearing? Yet, you could swim everywhere in Skyrim.
Click to expand...

Technically if going for realism, most people would drown in heavy armor like some French soldiers did in the hundred years war. But can't say the same for light or standard armor. Think DAI's creators are just too rushed to do all the coding that allows characters to swim, and would rather force you to use land routes.


----------



## XPostFacto

Well, I finally finished Dragon Age Inquisition. The last boss fight was easier, provided you hide, use tactical, and send your followers to do the fighting for you. I tried the same strategy to defeat  the dragon, Kaltenzam(sp?) at Emprise du Leon and got my head handed to me each time. Anyhow, I finished the game, and I am now searching for something else to play.

Romance-wise, I romanced Josephine and don't know what they are talking about sex scenes. Whenever I mentioned that we needed to go somewhere private, we always ended up in the courtyard smooching in front of everybody. I also wasn't challenged to a duel like I saw on You Tube. When I replayed the game as a warrior after having to restart the game after my hard drive crash, no one ever tried to assassinate Josephine like in the previous game, and I did the same thing, returning nobility back to the Du Paraquettes. Of course, I play as a human male. Playing as a rogue makes the game much harder to survive, and that's on Normal mode.


----------



## XPostFacto

hipeter924 said:


> Edit: I should add, that I liked the story, and a lot of the features - however there were multiple bugs and it seemed like Skyrim was obviously rushed.



I don't recall any bugs in Skyrim. It played superbly for me. Now, Assassins Creed Unity was so choppy, I had to upgrade my PC. Even after upgrading, there were a few dropped frames but not as bad when I was running my Intel Q9400 vs. my new Intel Core I5.


----------



## hipeter924

XPostFacto said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I should add, that I liked the story, and a lot of the features - however there were multiple bugs and it seemed like Skyrim was obviously rushed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall any bugs in Skyrim. It played superbly for me. Now, Assassins Creed Unity was so choppy, I had to upgrade my PC. Even after upgrading, there were a few dropped frames but not as bad when I was running my Intel Q9400 vs. my new Intel Core I5.
Click to expand...

The main bug on the PC version of Skyrim was the scene where you are meant to ride a dragon, but instead the fight scene repeats again and again until you run out of heal stuff or patience.


----------



## Bleipriester

Bleipriester said:


> I have really improved the character during the past days of playing.


Still playing


----------



## Bleipriester

Looks like the Ukrainian conflict has escalated on my Computer. Computers are such warmongers!
With two opponents, my offensive has been unsuccessful so far. My army were beaten at the final defenses several times, my arms suppliers are targeted by bunkers that suddenly appear from underground and they even have switched off my power for a time! Now, I am low on resources and can´t continue for a while. Hopefully, my advanced outpost will not be overrun by the counter attacks during the following period!


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I should add, that I liked the story, and a lot of the features - however there were multiple bugs and it seemed like Skyrim was obviously rushed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall any bugs in Skyrim. It played superbly for me. Now, Assassins Creed Unity was so choppy, I had to upgrade my PC. Even after upgrading, there were a few dropped frames but not as bad when I was running my Intel Q9400 vs. my new Intel Core I5.
Click to expand...


There was a bug when fighting Alduin, but a well documented work around. Essentially if you attack before he finishes talking, he becomes invincible.


----------



## XPostFacto

Bleipriester said:


> Looks like the Ukrainian conflict has escalated on my Computer. Computers are such warmongers!
> With two opponents, my offensive has been unsuccessful so far. My army were beaten at the final defenses several times, my arms suppliers are targeted by bunkers that suddenly appear from underground and they even have switched off my power for a time! Now, I am low on resources and can´t continue for a while. Hopefully, my advanced outpost will not be overrun by the counter attacks during the following period!





Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I should add, that I liked the story, and a lot of the features - however there were multiple bugs and it seemed like Skyrim was obviously rushed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall any bugs in Skyrim. It played superbly for me. Now, Assassins Creed Unity was so choppy, I had to upgrade my PC. Even after upgrading, there were a few dropped frames but not as bad when I was running my Intel Q9400 vs. my new Intel Core I5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a bug when fighting Alduin, but a well documented work around. Essentially if you attack before he finishes talking, he becomes invincible.
Click to expand...


I can't say much for these overhead games. I made the mistake of buying Star Craft, Wings of Liberty, and it's all overhead. I think they call it Turn-Based Strategy or something similar. It sucks. I only like first or third person shooters. I want to be in the action, not playing God overlooking the battlefield.


----------



## hipeter924

XPostFacto said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Ukrainian conflict has escalated on my Computer. Computers are such warmongers!
> With two opponents, my offensive has been unsuccessful so far. My army were beaten at the final defenses several times, my arms suppliers are targeted by bunkers that suddenly appear from underground and they even have switched off my power for a time! Now, I am low on resources and can´t continue for a while. Hopefully, my advanced outpost will not be overrun by the counter attacks during the following period!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I should add, that I liked the story, and a lot of the features - however there were multiple bugs and it seemed like Skyrim was obviously rushed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall any bugs in Skyrim. It played superbly for me. Now, Assassins Creed Unity was so choppy, I had to upgrade my PC. Even after upgrading, there were a few dropped frames but not as bad when I was running my Intel Q9400 vs. my new Intel Core I5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a bug when fighting Alduin, but a well documented work around. Essentially if you attack before he finishes talking, he becomes invincible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't say much for these overhead games. I made the mistake of buying Star Craft, Wings of Liberty, and it's all overhead. I think they call it Turn-Based Strategy or something similar. It sucks. I only like first or third person shooters. I want to be in the action, not playing God overlooking the battlefield.
Click to expand...

I have played both SC2 campaigns start to end, but Starcraft/Starcraft 2 is better as a multiplayer strategy game - even if they are trying to make it kinda more RPG in the campaign.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Ukrainian conflict has escalated on my Computer. Computers are such warmongers!
> With two opponents, my offensive has been unsuccessful so far. My army were beaten at the final defenses several times, my arms suppliers are targeted by bunkers that suddenly appear from underground and they even have switched off my power for a time! Now, I am low on resources and can´t continue for a while. Hopefully, my advanced outpost will not be overrun by the counter attacks during the following period!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I should add, that I liked the story, and a lot of the features - however there were multiple bugs and it seemed like Skyrim was obviously rushed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall any bugs in Skyrim. It played superbly for me. Now, Assassins Creed Unity was so choppy, I had to upgrade my PC. Even after upgrading, there were a few dropped frames but not as bad when I was running my Intel Q9400 vs. my new Intel Core I5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a bug when fighting Alduin, but a well documented work around. Essentially if you attack before he finishes talking, he becomes invincible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't say much for these overhead games. I made the mistake of buying Star Craft, Wings of Liberty, and it's all overhead. I think they call it Turn-Based Strategy or something similar. It sucks. I only like first or third person shooters. I want to be in the action, not playing God overlooking the battlefield.
Click to expand...

The lack of good new realtime strategy games keeps me playing Generals and Sins of a Solar Empire. Command & Conquer Generals Zero Hour is simply the best of its kind and it is one of the most modded games ever. Even today, new mods are released.


----------



## Bleipriester

Bleipriester said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Ukrainian conflict has escalated on my Computer. Computers are such warmongers!
> With two opponents, my offensive has been unsuccessful so far. My army were beaten at the final defenses several times, my arms suppliers are targeted by bunkers that suddenly appear from underground and they even have switched off my power for a time! Now, I am low on resources and can´t continue for a while. Hopefully, my advanced outpost will not be overrun by the counter attacks during the following period!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I should add, that I liked the story, and a lot of the features - however there were multiple bugs and it seemed like Skyrim was obviously rushed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall any bugs in Skyrim. It played superbly for me. Now, Assassins Creed Unity was so choppy, I had to upgrade my PC. Even after upgrading, there were a few dropped frames but not as bad when I was running my Intel Q9400 vs. my new Intel Core I5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a bug when fighting Alduin, but a well documented work around. Essentially if you attack before he finishes talking, he becomes invincible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't say much for these overhead games. I made the mistake of buying Star Craft, Wings of Liberty, and it's all overhead. I think they call it Turn-Based Strategy or something similar. It sucks. I only like first or third person shooters. I want to be in the action, not playing God overlooking the battlefield.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lack of good new realtime strategy games keeps me playing Generals and Sins of a Solar Empire. Command & Conquer Generals Zero Hour is simply the best of its kind and it is one of the most modded games ever. Even today, new mods are released.
Click to expand...


I just remember the times when the game was playable online and not totally occupied by cheaters.


----------



## hipeter924

I never cheated on Generals or Generals Zero Hour, though the cheats on AOE are still some of the funniest.


----------



## Bleipriester

hipeter924 said:


> I never cheated on Generals or Generals Zero Hour, though the cheats on AOE are still some of the funniest.


It is not funny, when rules are broken. How can one set a 10 minute non-aggression rule and then attack after 5 minutes? Or agree to such common rules and break them. Or fire his super weapon over and over again using a bug. And if they lose nevertheless, they provoke a "mismatch", an asynchronicity, that the game quits with the stop of the match adding nothing to the statistics. Well, there are some degrees of how far the cheaters are going.
I remember that I joined a game "Noob rules swok". Noob rules means at first the 10 minute non-aggression rule but also some limitations of how many units may be build. Some units can take in infantry and thus concentrate very high firepower. And the Aurora Bomber is not allowed. Furthermore, no super weapons are allowed, as you should know. It was a 6 player match, 3v3. At first, I was attacked before the 10 minutes were over. I lost a Crusader tank and an Avanger and the attacking player played no role in the match anymore. Later, all three opponents started to simultaneously building super weapons, while none of us made one due to the rules. We complained but they said swok means super weapons ok. I started to only make Aurora Bombers and attacked the superweapons with them. They fired two super weapons, one of them by using the scudbug and we won.

Later, only about one out of five games were playable, either due to connection errors even before the start, or cheating.


----------



## XPostFacto

Having a satellite system precludes me from mostly playing on line, but I was able to do so while playing Left 4 Dead 2. Every time I played on line, I was put with players who had no clue what to do in the game, or who constantly shot me in the back and stole the medical supplies right out from under me. None of those folks would ever help me when I was down, either. I think they wanted to kill me off to make room for one of their friends.


----------



## XPostFacto

Perhaps this thread should be renamed the worst PC game one has ever played. I thought that Dead Space was by far the worst game, but alas, I am playing one, even worse. It's The Evil Within, a zombie game by some Japanese guy, who is responsible for the Resident Evil games, which I have never played. The Evil Within only has two playing levels to start, Casual and Survivor mode, the standard way of playing. Well, I tried Survivor and got to Chapter 3, but this chainsaw hulk kept getting me. I subsequently changed the difficulty to the Casual mode, which I figured I might as well play because I was getting sick and tired of being killed over and over. Well, Casual is no easier. When you switch difficulty in the game, you have to go back to the beginning of the chapter. The Casual mode plays like it should be the standard/normal mode and Survivor mode should be the hard mode. The game constantly has boss attacks, which are quite difficult and not to mention damn near impossible to complete because ammunition for your ancient .38 revolver, pump shotgun, and  M1903 Springfield sniper rifle are just about non-existent, not to mention all the traps and booby traps that are set up to nail you. You can disassemble the traps, which afford you parts to build various types of bolts/arrows for your crossbow. You can also pick up the old German type grenades, but they are few and far between. The game is a 3rd person shooter, and your character is a police detective who can't sprint worth a damn. He becomes exhausted very quickly, and for some stupid reason, when the boss is bearing down on him, he will lean over exhausted and refuse to run anymore. This police detective also can't fight very well in hand to hand combat. The whole game is heavily against the player, forcing you to repeat the same scenario over and over until you put down the boss. You may or may not be able to kill the boss, because he is known for coming back from the dead. In my heavily biased opinion, the game SUCKS!!!! The Japanese guy, who created this game needs to have his head examined, or go back to basic programming school. The controls, mouse and keyboard are clunky at best. The character often becomes difficult to control, especially when he is being chased by one of the many bosses he must fight. I don't know whether I will finish this game at all. I am increasingly becoming more and more frustrated. It is not an open world game. It is linear in that you must do certain things by defeating the boss to move on. Of course, whenever the boss rears his ugly head, you are trapped with no way to escape, other than disabling him or killing him. At least, I'm only out $20. I should have realized something was up when the price of this game dropped from $60 to $20, quite rapidly.


----------



## Dajjal

Are there any decent PC games any more? I have not played any since 'Wolfenstein the new order.'
I loaded to Doom 3 BFG but could not be bothered to play it, as I have already played Doom3.
As far as I can see the days of PC games are over, and nearly everyone has an x box or playstation.


----------



## Bleipriester

Dajjal said:


> Are there any decent PC games any more? I have not played any since 'Wolfenstein the new order.'
> I loaded to Doom 3 BFG but could not be bothered to play it, as I have already played Doom3.
> As far as I can see the days of PC games are over, and nearly everyone has an x box or playstation.


Really? I think, the digital distribution boosted the pc games sales. I also think that the share of pc gamers is higher in Germany than elsewhere. Few years ago, I read an article about that topic that stated that Germany is the only country where still are more pc gamers. 

But if the PC as gaming plattform would not survive, would the consoles? Their distribution is heavily subsidized.


----------



## XPostFacto

Dajjal said:


> Are there any decent PC games any more? I have not played any since 'Wolfenstein the new order.'
> I loaded to Doom 3 BFG but could not be bothered to play it, as I have already played Doom3.
> As far as I can see the days of PC games are over, and nearly everyone has an x box or playstation.



Our local Gamestop store seems to think that PC games are dead and only carries a handful of them, hoping to sell them off. This store only caters to console players. Every time I stop by, hoping to find the new zombie game, Dying Light, they look at me like I'm an old relic, and tell me I should get a game box. That's not going to happen. I like to slip off by myself to my man cave and play PC games. Besides, my wife hogs the 40 inch Sony and won't give it up. No, I'm not buying another TV just to play games.


----------



## XPostFacto

There are still some good PC games out there, Far Cry 4, Shadow of Mordor, any of the Assassins Creed game series.. Anyone who is a veteran of the driving games like Grand Theft Auto, Sainst Row, or Watchdogs will have no problem with the driving/chase sequences in Far Cry 4.


----------



## Bleipriester

I am trying out the remake of the first Tomb Raider game. It is for Android. I wonder, why I have textures only in the low graphics mode...

You want to try it? Copy the folder to Android/obb and install the apk.
Zippyshare.com - Tomb Raider v1.0.20RC.part1.rar
Zippyshare.com - Tomb Raider v1.0.20RC.part2.rar


----------



## XPostFacto

I just bought GTA 5 for the PC. Great graphics. You get to be 3 characters, Franklin, a black guy from the hood, Michael, a retired bank robber, and Trevor, a psychopathic killer. Of the 3, I like the black guy. He is the funniest, has the funniest friends and is a hoot to role play. The one thing I don't like, that was repeated from GTA 4 and probably all the other GTA's that I never played, is the flying aspect. There is a setup where I have to fly a plane as the psycho, Trevor. This flying sequence is probably going to make me abandon the game. I have no use for flying. I tried only one flying game, a DOS F-14 game, and I hated it. I never did any of the Microsoft flying simulator games, either. Yes, I tried flying for real, and I hated that, too. Give me terra firma in real life and in my games. I abandoned GTA 4, not only because of the flying but because of having to constantly repeat the missions after constantly failing. What ever happened to the concept of being able to save whenever you wanted? Skyrim is the last time I saw that in games. 

Unlike GTA 4, which had tons of side missions, there are very few side missions. The player is left to aimlessly drive around with nothing to do. If this is an example of GTA, this will emphatically be the last GTA game I will every waste my money on, because I have the sinking feeling, I have done just that. What a disappointment, and it is all due to this lousy flying sequence. I suppose after failing enough times, I will eventually learn to fly the plane, but I don't give a rat's ass about flying, and it has ruined the game for me.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> I just bought GTA 5 for the PC. Great graphics. You get to be 3 characters, Franklin, a black guy from the hood, Michael, a retired bank robber, and Trevor, a psychopathic killer. Of the 3, I like the black guy. He is the funniest, has the funniest friends and is a hoot to role play. The one thing I don't like, that was repeated from GTA 4 and probably all the other GTA's that I never played, is the flying aspect. There is a setup where I have to fly a plane as the psycho, Trevor. This flying sequence is probably going to make me abandon the game. I have no use for flying. I tried only one flying game, a DOS F-14 game, and I hated it. I never did any of the Microsoft flying simulator games, either. Yes, I tried flying for real, and I hated that, too. Give me terra firma in real life and in my games. I abandoned GTA 4, not only because of the flying but because of having to constantly repeat the missions after constantly failing. What ever happened to the concept of being able to save whenever you wanted? Skyrim is the last time I saw that in games.
> 
> Unlike GTA 4, which had tons of side missions, there are very few side missions. The player is left to aimlessly drive around with nothing to do. If this is an example of GTA, this will emphatically be the last GTA game I will every waste my money on, because I have the sinking feeling, I have done just that. What a disappointment, and it is all due to this lousy flying sequence. I suppose after failing enough times, I will eventually learn to fly the plane, but I don't give a rat's ass about flying, and it has ruined the game for me.


Flying in GTA IV isn´t easy but I had experience from Battlefield 2. I adjusted the chopper controls and were able to handle the helicopters. Not perfectly but just enough to do the missions. I remember a mission where you fly a helicopter for sightseeing with the mad car guy and his girlfriends. In another mission you must keep the chopper in a good firing position for the Rastafarian guy with his missile launcher. And there is a final mission in which you have to jump with the motorcycle correctly to the flying chopper, get in and take over the chopper thereafter, but there is also an alternative final mission.


----------



## XPostFacto

Today, after crashing the plane a number of times, the game asked me if I wanted to skip the flying mission. Oh yeah, hell yeah! I skipped it. I discovered that you have the option of skipping every mission if you keep failing it. Franklin, the black guy had an assassination mission, and I kept shooting the wrong guy, and then my cover gets blown. The game is not real clear on what you have to do, or where the guy is that you're supposed to kill. 

Tonight, I discovered a flying school in the lower part of the map. I have been attending flying school because there is another flying mission with Trevor, flying a helicopter. I really had a time in GTA 4 with flying a helicopter. On the flying lessons, they won't let you take the helicopter lessons until you master the fixed winged aircraft. I wish I could say I'm having a ball, but I don't like the part about the lessons. Unfortunately, if I want to finish the game, I'm going to have to master the flying lessons. I don't recall GTA 4 having a flying school, so a school in GTA 5 is a plus, but that's about all I can say for it. Like I say, I hate flying games.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought GTA 5 for the PC. Great graphics. You get to be 3 characters, Franklin, a black guy from the hood, Michael, a retired bank robber, and Trevor, a psychopathic killer. Of the 3, I like the black guy. He is the funniest, has the funniest friends and is a hoot to role play. The one thing I don't like, that was repeated from GTA 4 and probably all the other GTA's that I never played, is the flying aspect. There is a setup where I have to fly a plane as the psycho, Trevor. This flying sequence is probably going to make me abandon the game. I have no use for flying. I tried only one flying game, a DOS F-14 game, and I hated it. I never did any of the Microsoft flying simulator games, either. Yes, I tried flying for real, and I hated that, too. Give me terra firma in real life and in my games. I abandoned GTA 4, not only because of the flying but because of having to constantly repeat the missions after constantly failing. What ever happened to the concept of being able to save whenever you wanted? Skyrim is the last time I saw that in games.
> 
> Unlike GTA 4, which had tons of side missions, there are very few side missions. The player is left to aimlessly drive around with nothing to do. If this is an example of GTA, this will emphatically be the last GTA game I will every waste my money on, because I have the sinking feeling, I have done just that. What a disappointment, and it is all due to this lousy flying sequence. I suppose after failing enough times, I will eventually learn to fly the plane, but I don't give a rat's ass about flying, and it has ruined the game for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Flying in GTA IV isn´t easy but I had experience from Battlefield 2. I adjusted the chopper controls and were able to handle the helicopters. Not perfectly but just enough to do the missions. I remember a mission where you fly a helicopter for sightseeing with the mad car guy and his girlfriends. In another mission you must keep the chopper in a good firing position for the Rastafarian guy with his missile launcher. And there is a final mission in which you have to jump with the motorcycle correctly to the flying chopper, get in and take over the chopper thereafter, but there is also an alternative final mission.
Click to expand...


I set up my HOTAS with Battlefield 2 and had an absolute blast with the choppers. The Cobra was killer, but the Huey was fun, as long as you had a decent crew. I was astounded how good the Avionics were in that game.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought GTA 5 for the PC. Great graphics. You get to be 3 characters, Franklin, a black guy from the hood, Michael, a retired bank robber, and Trevor, a psychopathic killer. Of the 3, I like the black guy. He is the funniest, has the funniest friends and is a hoot to role play. The one thing I don't like, that was repeated from GTA 4 and probably all the other GTA's that I never played, is the flying aspect. There is a setup where I have to fly a plane as the psycho, Trevor. This flying sequence is probably going to make me abandon the game. I have no use for flying. I tried only one flying game, a DOS F-14 game, and I hated it. I never did any of the Microsoft flying simulator games, either. Yes, I tried flying for real, and I hated that, too. Give me terra firma in real life and in my games. I abandoned GTA 4, not only because of the flying but because of having to constantly repeat the missions after constantly failing. What ever happened to the concept of being able to save whenever you wanted? Skyrim is the last time I saw that in games.
> 
> Unlike GTA 4, which had tons of side missions, there are very few side missions. The player is left to aimlessly drive around with nothing to do. If this is an example of GTA, this will emphatically be the last GTA game I will every waste my money on, because I have the sinking feeling, I have done just that. What a disappointment, and it is all due to this lousy flying sequence. I suppose after failing enough times, I will eventually learn to fly the plane, but I don't give a rat's ass about flying, and it has ruined the game for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Flying in GTA IV isn´t easy but I had experience from Battlefield 2. I adjusted the chopper controls and were able to handle the helicopters. Not perfectly but just enough to do the missions. I remember a mission where you fly a helicopter for sightseeing with the mad car guy and his girlfriends. In another mission you must keep the chopper in a good firing position for the Rastafarian guy with his missile launcher. And there is a final mission in which you have to jump with the motorcycle correctly to the flying chopper, get in and take over the chopper thereafter, but there is also an alternative final mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I set up my HOTAS with Battlefield 2 and had an absolute blast with the choppers. The Cobra was killer, but the Huey was fun, as long as you had a decent crew. I was astounded how good the Avionics were in that game.
Click to expand...

I agree. Later Battlefields ain´t that good in that discipline. The choppers don´t have to land gently now. Still good, though.


----------



## BlackSand

*Dragon Age - Inquisition*

Good concepts, decision making options that constantly change the dynamics and playability (gives the game re-play value as well).
Enormous amounts of options in creating game tools and supporting characters.
Strategic options that effect game results in real time playability ... Several levels of options from the Battlefield to the War Room (you can tailor your game).

Many linear quests ... Countless side quests ... Open world activities ... Resource allocation.
A wide expanse of characters with a plethora of conflicting attitudes that come into play during the game.
You also get to create your own character ... Including the way they look (all the way down to adjustable facial structures).





The graphics are great as well ... Both in the game and in the cinematics.





.


----------



## Aktas

god bless god bless


----------



## Bleipriester

Aktas said:


> god bless god bless


What games do you play?


----------



## XPostFacto

> I set up my HOTAS with Battlefield 2 and had an absolute blast with the choppers. The Cobra was killer, but the Huey was fun, as long as you had a decent crew. I was astounded how good the Avionics were in that game.



I didn't quite understand what you meant by HOTAS but Googled it. I guess you could say you have an advantage because you are simulating an actual flight stick. I, on the other hand must rely on my keyboard and mouse, or should I just say keyboard, even though I do have the right mouse key configured to also be the throttle along with the W key, but in flying, it must be necessary to have both hands on the keyboard. I usually get my rudder keys mixed up with the roll keys when under pressure. My flying has improved a little, but I still must complete all the fixed wing instructions before I can move on to the lessons for helicopter flying. For some reason, I can't figure out how to make the helicopter fly fast. It seems to only float in the air and slowly drift forward if I try to do the mission where Trevor has to drop Michael off on top of a building. After crashing the helicopter over and over and not given the option to skip the mission, I decided to take lessons. I buy games for the shooter aspect and don't like it when I have to take time from the storyline just to learn how to fly a frigging aircraft. Things should be simpler than that. Then again GTA 4 didn't even offer flight lessons. It was just fly and fail, fly and fail, until you got it right, or in my case just abandoning the game. At least, Watchdogs didn't have any sequences where you had to fly helicopters or planes. That must be why I finished that game.


----------



## rcfieldz

BlackSand said:


> *Dragon Age - Inquisition*
> 
> Good concepts, decision making options that constantly change the dynamics and playability (gives the game re-play value as well).
> Enormous amounts of options in creating game tools and supporting characters.
> Strategic options that effect game results in real time playability ... Several levels of options from the Battlefield to the War Room (you can tailor your game).
> 
> Many linear quests ... Countless side quests ... Open world activities ... Resource allocation.
> A wide expanse of characters with a plethora of conflicting attitudes that come into play during the game.
> You also get to create your own character ... Including the way they look (all the way down to adjustable facial structures).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The graphics are great as well ... Both in the game and in the cinematics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It looks like a great game. Now if they make one where my web cam selfie can be morphed into a main character(as myself) I'll buy it.


----------



## BlackSand

rcfieldz said:


> It looks like a great game. Now if they make one where my web cam selfie can be morphed into a main character(as myself) I'll buy it.



If you look at a picture of yourself when customizing your character ... You can pretty much make yourself.

It takes a little skill and effort to do that ... But it is possible to make a definite likeness.
The "sliders" allow you to adjust every aspect of the facial features in detail.
There are 360 degree adjustments for all classifications in size, proximity and rotation of all facial features.

You can alter the skin tone and complexion, wrinkles around the eyes if you want to be older.
Crap ... You can even give yourself scars of all kinds that are adjustable in location and intensity.





Like where you busted your nose on your parent's bed when you were 2 years old.





And that is just making your character ... The detail in the game and production is awesome.
The only real drawback is the space the game requires on your hard drive and the system requirements.

Since all of the conditions are pretty much determined by your decisions ... There are  multiple routes each aspect of the game can take.
The programmers had to develop all the possible routes you could choose and support those functions.
On the computer ... The game is huge (over 30 Gb) and comes on 4 discs.

Oh ... And I forgot to mention that your armor is completely customized.
Not only in attributes (determined by what materials you collect and want to use) ... But by the character as well.
You can make the same armor for two different characters ... And it will look completely different on another character (incorporates each character's "style").

.


----------



## rcfieldz

Sounds cool. I got plenty of disc space. Now I need time to play(after I buy it and download those four discs,etc. etc.).


----------



## XPostFacto

I finished Dragon Age Inquisition this winter. It was one awesome game, though I didn't like all the keys you had to configure to do certain fighting moves. Skyrim's fighting sequences were much better.


----------



## BlackSand

XPostFacto said:


> I finished Dragon Age Inquisition this winter. It was one awesome game, though I didn't like all the keys you had to configure to do certain fighting moves. Skyrim's fighting sequences were much better.



Yeah ... I liked Skyrim for a little while ... But once I got my smithing, alchemy and enchanting up ... It was too easy.
I could run around in sneak wearing light armor (liked the way the Pentus Octius armor looked) with an ebony dagger or bow and kill anything I came across with one shot or stab.

.


----------



## Genevieve

jhonebrin said:


> Hi guys..i mostly play these games on my pc..Battlefield 3. Need for speed, tekken 3 and vice city....Tell me guys...which game are you playing on your pc.?



World of Warcraft.
I am a  P&P Dungeons & Dragons GM.  Went to Ultima on the Commodore.  Moved on to Final Fantasy on Nintendo. Back to the pc for Baldur's Gate, Icewind Dale and Neverwinter's Night............  I tried Star Wars.  I tried several others............then WoW came out and that's where I've been since day one.


----------



## Genevieve

blackheart said:


> my favorite game is wow ,I think its the best mmorpg



Wow is definitely the best MMORPG.
I agree.


----------



## XPostFacto

BlackSand said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished Dragon Age Inquisition this winter. It was one awesome game, though I didn't like all the keys you had to configure to do certain fighting moves. Skyrim's fighting sequences were much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ... I liked Skyrim for a little while ... But once I got my smithing, alchemy and enchanting up ... It was too easy.
> I could run around in sneak wearing light armor (liked the way the Pentus Octius armor looked) with an ebony dagger or bow and kill anything I came across with one shot or stab.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I played it with different characters, elves, Bretons, but mostly as a Nord. I got my magic skills up along with my fighting skills. I didn't like the two-handed sword much because it was too hard to cover up. Of course, I was an expert with the bow. There was a way to get quick skills with the bow if you used the wood elf at the beginning of the game. I paid for archery lessons. Then took him as a companion and took back the money I had paid for lessons. Then released him from my employ. I then hired him again to teach me more. I then took him as a companion again and retook the money. I thought that was a chintzy way to get lessons, but hey, it's only a game.


----------



## Bleipriester

This was really a hard battle. It took some hours.


----------



## Bleipriester

Still playing Flatout 2, the most funny racing game. It also the racing game with the most intense use of physics. Not only is the environment largely destroyable (no weapons, just driving, your car is the gun) but the damages the cars take are very complex, as well. There are no "stages" of damage and your car might look like as if it just left the car compactor after a race. The racing in itself is also not too easy and depends on the quality of your cars and which upgrades you apply. The game also features funny "challenges". For example, you have to run-up and then alongside adjusting the angle and controlling the driver during flight, you have to eject the driver in order to perform the best jump. The game features good music of real bands like Audioslave (my favorite here) and Megadeth but the range of songs is limited.


----------



## Bleipriester

Just recorded a racing:


----------



## Bleipriester

Cities Skylines is the new and praised city building game. Unlike Sim City, a city is not limited to a small area but the initially small area can by enlarged by purchases. While Sim City focuses on player controlled industry, Cities Skylines has a focus on traffic. The traffic must be rolling or your city is doomed. My first city, which I built very dense, died from traffic jams with only about 6000 citizens. Though it was just a turn right and few dozens of meters to the power plants, the plants did not get their coal as the trucks were unable to reach the facilitates, according to the game. I had to give up the city. All is about traffic here. You have to plan and think.

This is now my second city. It has many oneways and the vehicles can rush through the city. I am at the point, where the first area is full and I will now begin to expand.


----------



## Dajjal

I have just finished doom 3 bfg and the extra game, resurrection of evil. Now I am playing the lost mission.
After that it looks like I will have to wait until next spring for the new doom game.


----------



## Dajjal

Here is a link to a list of computer games that are available, or being released.

2015 PC Game List - System Requirements and System Specs


----------



## Bleipriester

Bleipriester said:


> Cities Skylines is the new and praised city building game. Unlike Sim City, a city is not limited to a small area but the initially small area can by enlarged by purchases. While Sim City focuses on player controlled industry, Cities Skylines has a focus on traffic. The traffic must be rolling or your city is doomed. My first city, which I built very dense, died from traffic jams with only about 6000 citizens. Though it was just a turn right and few dozens of meters to the power plants, the plants did not get their coal as the trucks were unable to reach the facilitates, according to the game. I had to give up the city. All is about traffic here. You have to plan and think.
> 
> This is now my second city. It has many oneways and the vehicles can rush through the city. I am at the point, where the first area is full and I will now begin to expand.


Now, I just have to wait and add the required buildings over time 
I hope, I have placed the roads wisely and all will be working.


----------



## Dajjal

I am now a fair way into 'Deus ex' which put me off at first because it is complicated, and you have to find security codes to progress. I don't like messing about with complications, I just like killing animated characters, like in Doom. But Deus ex is growing on me as I get further into it.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Color Tetris atm (match up colored squares instead of shapes) judging by the repeteive stress thing my fingers are developing. Uses the 4 arrow keys which is not a natural posiiton for one's fingers.


----------



## Ringel05

Played Battlefield 3......  Meh, not all that impressed.  First thing is I find the story lines to be stupid and mostly a waste of playtime, too much time on a badly done storyline.  Two, if I wanted to melee I would have bought a boxing or D & D type game.  Three, if I wanted to fly in an airplane I would have bought a combat flight simulator.  
Later MOH releases are worse when it comes to storylines but at least with them you can skip em, but not as bad with the other two.  
Now having had to play through the BS I can now select missions and play what I like.


----------



## ret54cmh55

Luxor is my favorite.. and I really like Wordament


----------



## Dajjal

ret54cmh55 said:


> Luxor is my favorite.. and I really like Wordament



Hi ! Welcome to the forum. I have never heard of either of the games you mention, but I am limited in my knowledge of games. I am still playing Deus Ex until my ass aches from sitting in a chair. I keep coming to a part of the game where I think I am finished because I keep getting killed. But then I find a way around the problem.
Usually by avoiding a stand up fight with lots of soldiers. For example at one point I had to hide in an air duct and pick off enemies one at a time. Running back into the air duct when they came forward and then popping out to pick up ammo from dead soldiers when they retreated. Its a game with strategy's like that built into it.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Played Battlefield 3......  Meh, not all that impressed.  First thing is I find the story lines to be stupid and mostly a waste of playtime, too much time on a badly done storyline.  Two, if I wanted to melee I would have bought a boxing or D & D type game.  Three, if I wanted to fly in an airplane I would have bought a combat flight simulator.
> Later MOH releases are worse when it comes to storylines but at least with them you can skip em, but not as bad with the other two.
> Now having had to play through the BS I can now select missions and play what I like.


Surely, you are the first one, who got Battlefield for the campaign...


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Played Battlefield 3......  Meh, not all that impressed.  First thing is I find the story lines to be stupid and mostly a waste of playtime, too much time on a badly done storyline.  Two, if I wanted to melee I would have bought a boxing or D & D type game.  Three, if I wanted to fly in an airplane I would have bought a combat flight simulator.
> Later MOH releases are worse when it comes to storylines but at least with them you can skip em, but not as bad with the other two.
> Now having had to play through the BS I can now select missions and play what I like.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, you are the first one, who got Battlefield for the campaign...
Click to expand...

I bought the game to play it single player, all I do is single player, I never do multiplayer.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Played Battlefield 3......  Meh, not all that impressed.  First thing is I find the story lines to be stupid and mostly a waste of playtime, too much time on a badly done storyline.  Two, if I wanted to melee I would have bought a boxing or D & D type game.  Three, if I wanted to fly in an airplane I would have bought a combat flight simulator.
> Later MOH releases are worse when it comes to storylines but at least with them you can skip em, but not as bad with the other two.
> Now having had to play through the BS I can now select missions and play what I like.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, you are the first one, who got Battlefield for the campaign...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought the game to play it single player, all I do is single player, I never do multiplayer.
Click to expand...

CoD has better campaigns. Earlier versions of Battlefield did not even include a campaign. Maybe you can do the BF3 Coop missions as beginning. You do them with a friend or random person.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Played Battlefield 3......  Meh, not all that impressed.  First thing is I find the story lines to be stupid and mostly a waste of playtime, too much time on a badly done storyline.  Two, if I wanted to melee I would have bought a boxing or D & D type game.  Three, if I wanted to fly in an airplane I would have bought a combat flight simulator.
> Later MOH releases are worse when it comes to storylines but at least with them you can skip em, but not as bad with the other two.
> Now having had to play through the BS I can now select missions and play what I like.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, you are the first one, who got Battlefield for the campaign...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought the game to play it single player, all I do is single player, I never do multiplayer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CoD has better campaigns. Earlier versions of Battlefield did not even include a campaign. Maybe you can do the BF3 Coop missions as beginning. You do them with a friend or random person.
Click to expand...

I do single player only, have no desire to deal with anyone else playing a computer game.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Played Battlefield 3......  Meh, not all that impressed.  First thing is I find the story lines to be stupid and mostly a waste of playtime, too much time on a badly done storyline.  Two, if I wanted to melee I would have bought a boxing or D & D type game.  Three, if I wanted to fly in an airplane I would have bought a combat flight simulator.
> Later MOH releases are worse when it comes to storylines but at least with them you can skip em, but not as bad with the other two.
> Now having had to play through the BS I can now select missions and play what I like.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, you are the first one, who got Battlefield for the campaign...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought the game to play it single player, all I do is single player, I never do multiplayer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CoD has better campaigns. Earlier versions of Battlefield did not even include a campaign. Maybe you can do the BF3 Coop missions as beginning. You do them with a friend or random person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do single player only, have no desire to deal with anyone else playing a computer game.
Click to expand...

But this is all, Battlefield is about.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Played Battlefield 3......  Meh, not all that impressed.  First thing is I find the story lines to be stupid and mostly a waste of playtime, too much time on a badly done storyline.  Two, if I wanted to melee I would have bought a boxing or D & D type game.  Three, if I wanted to fly in an airplane I would have bought a combat flight simulator.
> Later MOH releases are worse when it comes to storylines but at least with them you can skip em, but not as bad with the other two.
> Now having had to play through the BS I can now select missions and play what I like.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, you are the first one, who got Battlefield for the campaign...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought the game to play it single player, all I do is single player, I never do multiplayer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CoD has better campaigns. Earlier versions of Battlefield did not even include a campaign. Maybe you can do the BF3 Coop missions as beginning. You do them with a friend or random person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do single player only, have no desire to deal with anyone else playing a computer game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this is all, Battlefield is about.
Click to expand...

Then why do they have a single player campaign........ Uuummmm.......


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, you are the first one, who got Battlefield for the campaign...
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the game to play it single player, all I do is single player, I never do multiplayer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CoD has better campaigns. Earlier versions of Battlefield did not even include a campaign. Maybe you can do the BF3 Coop missions as beginning. You do them with a friend or random person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do single player only, have no desire to deal with anyone else playing a computer game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this is all, Battlefield is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do they have a single player campaign........ Uuummmm.......
Click to expand...

That´s just a bonus.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the game to play it single player, all I do is single player, I never do multiplayer.
> 
> 
> 
> CoD has better campaigns. Earlier versions of Battlefield did not even include a campaign. Maybe you can do the BF3 Coop missions as beginning. You do them with a friend or random person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do single player only, have no desire to deal with anyone else playing a computer game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this is all, Battlefield is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do they have a single player campaign........ Uuummmm.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s just a bonus.
Click to expand...

I don't play well with others.......


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> CoD has better campaigns. Earlier versions of Battlefield did not even include a campaign. Maybe you can do the BF3 Coop missions as beginning. You do them with a friend or random person.
> 
> 
> 
> I do single player only, have no desire to deal with anyone else playing a computer game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this is all, Battlefield is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do they have a single player campaign........ Uuummmm.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s just a bonus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't play well with others.......
Click to expand...

A matter of experience. When I started in BF2, I suffered many deaths.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do single player only, have no desire to deal with anyone else playing a computer game.
> 
> 
> 
> But this is all, Battlefield is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do they have a single player campaign........ Uuummmm.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s just a bonus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't play well with others.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A matter of experience. When I started in BF2, I suffered many deaths.
Click to expand...

It's not that, I do my own thing my own way even within the campaign environment as much as possible.  I also don't use and don't know how to use any communication commands and even if I did I wouldn't be communicating with anyone.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> But this is all, Battlefield is about.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do they have a single player campaign........ Uuummmm.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s just a bonus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't play well with others.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A matter of experience. When I started in BF2, I suffered many deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not that, I do my own thing my own way even within the campaign environment as much as possible.  I also don't use and don't know how to use any communication commands and even if I did I wouldn't be communicating with anyone.
Click to expand...

For me, Multiplayer is the best modus to play shooter. I recommend you to give it a try.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do they have a single player campaign........ Uuummmm.......
> 
> 
> 
> That´s just a bonus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't play well with others.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A matter of experience. When I started in BF2, I suffered many deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not that, I do my own thing my own way even within the campaign environment as much as possible.  I also don't use and don't know how to use any communication commands and even if I did I wouldn't be communicating with anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me, Multiplayer is the best modus to play shooter. I recommend you to give it a try.
Click to expand...

Not a team player so pretty sure it wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> That´s just a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't play well with others.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A matter of experience. When I started in BF2, I suffered many deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not that, I do my own thing my own way even within the campaign environment as much as possible.  I also don't use and don't know how to use any communication commands and even if I did I wouldn't be communicating with anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me, Multiplayer is the best modus to play shooter. I recommend you to give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a team player so pretty sure it wouldn't work for me.
Click to expand...

Most of them aren´t team players. Sometimes, it is disturbing to see your team losing just because everybody does only what he wants, while the clan in the other team rolls up the battlefield. That often results in a victory of a team that has almost all tickets left at the end of a match.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't play well with others.......
> 
> 
> 
> A matter of experience. When I started in BF2, I suffered many deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not that, I do my own thing my own way even within the campaign environment as much as possible.  I also don't use and don't know how to use any communication commands and even if I did I wouldn't be communicating with anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me, Multiplayer is the best modus to play shooter. I recommend you to give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a team player so pretty sure it wouldn't work for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of them aren´t team players. Sometimes, it is disturbing to see your team losing just because everybody does only what he wants, while the clan in the other team rolls up the battlefield. That often results in a victory of a team that has almost all tickets left at the end of a match.
Click to expand...

Exactly why I choose not to play multiplayer, I don't want to be responsible for the team losing because I'm off doing what I know is the best tactic and no one else agrees with me because we have to hold a specific objective and they think sitting around the actual objective waiting for an attack to come is is the best defense.......  I prefer to be mobile and take the fight to the enemy before they have a chance to develop their attack.  I'd probably do good as a sniper in those type of games.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A matter of experience. When I started in BF2, I suffered many deaths.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that, I do my own thing my own way even within the campaign environment as much as possible.  I also don't use and don't know how to use any communication commands and even if I did I wouldn't be communicating with anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me, Multiplayer is the best modus to play shooter. I recommend you to give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a team player so pretty sure it wouldn't work for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of them aren´t team players. Sometimes, it is disturbing to see your team losing just because everybody does only what he wants, while the clan in the other team rolls up the battlefield. That often results in a victory of a team that has almost all tickets left at the end of a match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly why I choose not to play multiplayer, I don't want to be responsible for the team losing because I'm off doing what I know is the best tactic and no one else agrees with me because we have to hold a specific objective and they think sitting around the actual objective waiting for an attack to come is is the best defense.......  I prefer to be mobile and take the fight to the enemy before they have a chance to develop their attack.  I'd probably do good as a sniper in those type of games.
Click to expand...

No need to waste too many thoughts on how to play. It is just a funny hunt for kills for everyone.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that, I do my own thing my own way even within the campaign environment as much as possible.  I also don't use and don't know how to use any communication commands and even if I did I wouldn't be communicating with anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, Multiplayer is the best modus to play shooter. I recommend you to give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a team player so pretty sure it wouldn't work for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of them aren´t team players. Sometimes, it is disturbing to see your team losing just because everybody does only what he wants, while the clan in the other team rolls up the battlefield. That often results in a victory of a team that has almost all tickets left at the end of a match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly why I choose not to play multiplayer, I don't want to be responsible for the team losing because I'm off doing what I know is the best tactic and no one else agrees with me because we have to hold a specific objective and they think sitting around the actual objective waiting for an attack to come is is the best defense.......  I prefer to be mobile and take the fight to the enemy before they have a chance to develop their attack.  I'd probably do good as a sniper in those type of games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to waste too many thoughts on how to play. It is just a funny hunt for kills for everyone.
Click to expand...

Who knows, I might change my mind someday but right now I wouldn't hold my breath if I was you.


----------



## Bleipriester

After getting used to Multiplayer, all the rest will appear to be boring. I do not play shooters offline a lot.


----------



## Ringel05

I went to Black Ops1 Multiplayer (Death Match), that was kinda cool but I have no idea if the other players on the team were real or computer generated.


----------



## Bleipriester

I only know about bots in online Multiplayer games that do not really exist. In BF2, some servers maintain bots to not to get into the out-of match mode. The mode is activated when the minimum number of players isn´t reached.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Smite is a great game.  You get to pick 1 of over 60 mythical gods from around the world in different multiplayer settings or challenge 1 v 1.  You can learn the game by playing against bots.

If your a bit of a role playing geek, ddo  Dungeons and Dragons Online, is just endless fun.  hard to solo anything, but once you know your way around that gets easier.  I have the most fun in groups that play together.

Smite and ddo are both f2p


----------



## Bleipriester

Two Thumbs said:


> Smite is a great game.  You get to pick 1 of over 60 mythical gods from around the world in different multiplayer settings or challenge 1 v 1.  You can learn the game by playing against bots.
> 
> If your a bit of a role playing geek, ddo  Dungeons and Dragons Online, is just endless fun.  hard to solo anything, but once you know your way around that gets easier.  I have the most fun in groups that play together.
> 
> Smite and ddo are both f2p


I don´t like f2p. The whole concept destroys the games.


----------



## Dajjal

I only play single player games, because I know I would not survive long playing against a loads of wiz kids.
I am having enough trouble surviving against one of the bosses in ' deus ex'. It is a computer character playing a computer animated character (if you get what I mean). But she is not human in the game, therefore very hard to kill. I have unloaded 100 rounds from a chain gun into her with no effect.


----------



## Ringel05

I went ahead and tried MoH Modern Warfare 3 multiplayer, deathmatch with online players, got my ass kicked constantly but did manage to get 7 kills.  Played again today and did much better, 12 kills and I didn't die as much.


----------



## Dajjal

Dammit ! there is no God mode cheat for  'Deus ex' and I cannot beat one of the bosses. I just keep dying.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Dajjal said:


> Dammit ! there is no God mode cheat for  'Deus ex' and I cannot beat one of the bosses. I just keep dying.


dood, it's just a game, but this little girl thinks


----------



## IsaacNewton

Microsoft Flight Simulator 10, 11 is due out next year.
IL2 1946, WW2 combat flight sim.
War In The Pacific  -  strategy game with incredible depth.

Far Cry3, Far Cry 4, Tomb Raider 2013. The state of the art for graphics and huge free roam world. Far Cry 3 and 4 have to be seen to be believed.

I played a lot of Call of Duty multiplayer, the first couple games. Also very well done.


----------



## Dajjal

Two Thumbs said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit ! there is no God mode cheat for  'Deus ex' and I cannot beat one of the bosses. I just keep dying.
> 
> 
> 
> dood, it's just a game, but this little girl thinks
Click to expand...


Oh yea ! Nuts to you and your offspring, I am not such a loser because I finally fragged the bitching boss. Now I can move on in the game. I did not want to abandon it, because I have invested two weeks of playing time into it.


----------



## Bleipriester

I am currently playing Far Cry 3. After I fell in love with the pointless Far Cry 2 I feared all the features of FC3 would have destroyed the game. But this is not the case. There is now a crafting system, other role play elements and much more. And the game is expected to last far more time than CoD titles do. The graphics ain´t better than in Far Cry 2, though.


----------



## IsaacNewton

I disagree about the graphics, they are light years ahead of FC2, as is FC4.

Looking forward to FC5 in about a year. The open world aspect of Far Cry 3 and 4 are so well done it is the standard other games have to come up to. Animals act like animals, water like water. I had passed over the Far Cry series until a few months ago as it looked like a mediocre shooter. I was quite wrong. I recommend this game to anyone.

There is a great story and you have to battle 'enemies' across the map, sometimes they're out driving around on patrol, sometimes they set up road blocks, sometimes on walking patrol. And they have key bases or outposts across the Islands that you have to liberate. You have a myriad of SMG's, LMG's, bow and arrow, sniper rifles, knives, grenades, Molotov cocktails, mines, C4. The way to use all these things is nearly endless. Set mines at key points and bait the enemy to drive or walk over them. Plant C4 and wait for or bait enemies to their doom. Drive around in various vehicles and take out enemies that way or run them off the road. Or you can use all stealth and a knife and never fire a shot. The whole thing is very well done and there is a ton of stuff to do along with the story, in 3 and 4. And watch out for the sharks, tigers, bears, wild dog packs, snakes...

I'm a big COD fan and the mechanics of FC3 and 4 rival and surpass that.


----------



## Bleipriester

IsaacNewton said:


> I disagree about the graphics, they are light years ahead of FC2, as is FC4.


I don´t know where you detect the "light years" but I make a comparison for you and everyone interested to figure out, if FC3 has really better graphics than FC2.

Both are maxed at DX9, running on XP x64! DX10/11 would slightly improve the graphics but aren´t available for XP.

FC2:






FC3:





We can see, FC3 is more colorful, but this has nothing to do with the video quality. If people want FC2 to be more colorful, they can add SweetFX to the game, which also improves the graphics a bit. The slight fuzziness on the screenshots is not visible while playing.

I would even say that FC2 looks are bit better.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Youtube is your friend. People can view videos all day long.


----------



## Bleipriester

IsaacNewton said:


> Youtube is your friend. People can view videos all day long.


So you mean, my screenshots don´t say anything about the graphics? Why so nonserious?


----------



## IsaacNewton

Videos are the best way to compare gameplay by far. That's all. And there are some youtubers who post absolutely hilarious gameplay videos for various games. Far Cry 3 has some of the best.


----------



## Bleipriester

IsaacNewton said:


> Videos are the best way to compare gameplay by far. That's all. And there are some youtubers who post absolutely hilarious gameplay videos for various games. Far Cry 3 has some of the best.


My both screenshots show graphics, not gameplay.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Far Cry® Primal - PS4, Xbox One, PC | Ubisoft (US)

New Far Cry out in February.


----------



## Dajjal

Ha! this is about my third week of playing 'deus ex, human revolution' I have been stuck for days trying to kill the third boss in the game. But after various ploys like upgrading my armour and weapons I beat the bastard. I now have more optimism that I am going to complete the game, and I recommend it to anyone that likes a mixture of action and strategy. I ordered the next game in the series. 'Deus ex , the fall' and so I will have another good game to play when I finish this one. Both games work on windows 7.


----------



## Bleipriester

Just finished FC3, making the decision for the friends at the end of the story. I am not going to continue as most quests are done.

Most pathetic quest: A man told me his daughter has been abducted by aliens because he wasn´t able to deliver some bags. I had to photograph the bar codes of the bags, the aliens would beam them up or something.

A very good game with some logic errors.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Bleipriester said:


> Just finished FC3, making the decision for the friends at the end of the story. I am not going to continue as most quests are done.
> 
> Most pathetic quest: A man told me his daughter has been abducted by aliens because he wasn´t able to deliver some bags. I had to photograph the bar codes of the bags, the aliens would beam them up or something.
> 
> A very good game with some logic errors.



I agree there are a couple things that don't make sense like that, but eh, its a video game. One cool thing is you can reset the Outposts and go recapture them again. Or do what I do, reset the Outposts and the bad guys are patrolling the Islands again so you can go on 'walkabout', or what I called 'armed walkabout' where you drive around looking for trouble. Great fun to get these guys to chase you in a vehicle and run them off the road or take them out with a jeep. Or lead them back to an area where your allies are waiting to get into a firefight.

I notice once you play this game with its open world and freedom of movement and action it makes other games, that are far more scripted on what you can do, seem very stagnant and lackluster.


----------



## Bleipriester

IsaacNewton said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished FC3, making the decision for the friends at the end of the story. I am not going to continue as most quests are done.
> 
> Most pathetic quest: A man told me his daughter has been abducted by aliens because he wasn´t able to deliver some bags. I had to photograph the bar codes of the bags, the aliens would beam them up or something.
> 
> A very good game with some logic errors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree there are a couple things that don't make sense like that, but eh, its a video game. One cool thing is you can reset the Outposts and go recapture them again. Or do what I do, reset the Outposts and the bad guys are patrolling the Islands again so you can go on 'walkabout', or what I called 'armed walkabout' where you drive around looking for trouble. Great fun to get these guys to chase you in a vehicle and run them off the road or take them out with a jeep. Or lead them back to an area where your allies are waiting to get into a firefight.
> 
> I notice once you play this game with its open world and freedom of movement and action it makes other games, that are far more scripted on what you can do, seem very stagnant and lackluster.
Click to expand...

I played a couple of open world games like Gothic, TES, Fallout, Two Worlds. They have both advantages and disadvantages like a less dense story for example. However, these games are the time eaters I need and they leave the decision about what is next to the player.


----------



## IsaacNewton

The FC3 environment is very well done. Wild animals all over the place and you find that even when you get in a firefight a tiger, bear, or pack of wild dogs will show up and start attacking the people on both sides. The voice acting is also very good, especially the enemies on the North island. While chasing you they yell things like "You suck" or "you're going to eat
some bullets bitch". Great comedy.

It must be a lot of fun to make these games.


----------



## mdk

I am a Skyrim love affair today. It has been many years since I played and I am having a blast. Cheers!


----------



## Bonzi

Leisure Suit Larry


----------



## Bonzi

For those that don't know what Leisure Suit Larry is:

Leisure Suit Larry is an adult-themed video game series created by Al Lowe. 
It was published by Sierra from 1987 to 2009





I


----------



## Ringel05

Bonzi said:


> For those that don't know what Leisure Suit Larry is:
> 
> Leisure Suit Larry is an adult-themed video game series created by Al Lowe.
> It was published by Sierra from 1987 to 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


Crap I forgot about LSL!!  Used to play it eons ago!


----------



## Ringel05

Okay, been playing CoD MW3 online for at least a week, a few hours here and there, every day or two.  Deathmatch K-D ratio is .32 now and most of the games are challenging but there's an issue with a few of the players who have mics attached to their headsets......  And it's always the "kids", the obvious mommy's basement dwelling, big man on the internet who can't control their mouths.  
Conversely I tried CoD BO1, you choose the server you want to play on and while I found it challenging I still managed to rack up an impressive .48 K-D ratio very quickly.  Also defamatory and racist comments will get you permanently banned so it's a much more pleasant environment.


----------



## Dajjal

Just finished 'deus ex, human revolution' I read the walkthrough, and chose the easiest ending. Otherwise it would have been very hard to finish. There are multiple endings, and I might go back and try another, more difficult ending.
The credits ran for more than five minutes and there were hundreds of people involved in making 'deus ex'
It was a very complex game.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, been playing CoD MW3 online for at least a week, a few hours here and there, every day or two.  Deathmatch K-D ratio is .32 now and most of the games are challenging but there's an issue with a few of the players who have mics attached to their headsets......  And it's always the "kids", the obvious mommy's basement dwelling, big man on the internet who can't control their mouths.
> Conversely I tried CoD BO1, you choose the server you want to play on and while I found it challenging I still managed to rack up an impressive .48 K-D ratio very quickly.  Also defamatory and racist comments will get you permanently banned so it's a much more pleasant environment.


If you want to play with adults, COD is nothing for you.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Anyone interested in PC strategy games try Matrix Games - What's Your Strategy?

For players beginner to Grognard (expert). There are a huge number of strategy games available. The best ones have great depth and they aren't cheap. Generally $80-$100 per game, but you get what you pay for.

War In The Pacific is the one I've had for a few years. You have to move oil, supplies, fuel, fighting units, base units, artillery, armor, ships, and everything else from bases in the US to hundreds of bases in the Pacific constantly. You have to plan invasions with the correct divisions, support ships and ground units, degrade the base with air power. Not a game for those who want to be done in a few days. If you like depth and realism this is the one.


----------



## Bleipriester

IsaacNewton said:


> Anyone interested in PC strategy games try Matrix Games - What's Your Strategy?
> 
> For players beginner to Grognard (expert). There are a huge number of strategy games available. The best ones have great depth and they aren't cheap. Generally $80-$100 per game, but you get what you pay for.
> 
> War In The Pacific is the one I've had for a few years. You have to move oil, supplies, fuel, fighting units, base units, artillery, armor, ships, and everything else from bases in the US to hundreds of bases in the Pacific constantly. You have to plan invasions with the correct divisions, support ships and ground units, degrade the base with air power. Not a game for those who want to be done in a few days. If you like depth and realism this is the one.


I have War in the East but the 124 page manual told me I´d have to consult the pdf on the disk for the full manual 

However, I love Sins of a Solar Empire and C&C Generals.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Bleipriester said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in PC strategy games try Matrix Games - What's Your Strategy?
> 
> For players beginner to Grognard (expert). There are a huge number of strategy games available. The best ones have great depth and they aren't cheap. Generally $80-$100 per game, but you get what you pay for.
> 
> War In The Pacific is the one I've had for a few years. You have to move oil, supplies, fuel, fighting units, base units, artillery, armor, ships, and everything else from bases in the US to hundreds of bases in the Pacific constantly. You have to plan invasions with the correct divisions, support ships and ground units, degrade the base with air power. Not a game for those who want to be done in a few days. If you like depth and realism this is the one.
> 
> 
> 
> I have War in the East but the 124 page manual told me I´d have to consult the pdf on the disk for the full manual
> 
> However, I love Sins of a Solar Empire and C&C Generals.
Click to expand...


How is Sins?


----------



## Bleipriester

IsaacNewton said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in PC strategy games try Matrix Games - What's Your Strategy?
> 
> For players beginner to Grognard (expert). There are a huge number of strategy games available. The best ones have great depth and they aren't cheap. Generally $80-$100 per game, but you get what you pay for.
> 
> War In The Pacific is the one I've had for a few years. You have to move oil, supplies, fuel, fighting units, base units, artillery, armor, ships, and everything else from bases in the US to hundreds of bases in the Pacific constantly. You have to plan invasions with the correct divisions, support ships and ground units, degrade the base with air power. Not a game for those who want to be done in a few days. If you like depth and realism this is the one.
> 
> 
> 
> I have War in the East but the 124 page manual told me I´d have to consult the pdf on the disk for the full manual
> 
> However, I love Sins of a Solar Empire and C&C Generals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Sins?
Click to expand...

Great. With extreme difficulty as option. Actually a multiplayer game but it is great fun also in single player mode. Only skirmish. Has different map sizes. Custom maps have unlimited sizes. The addons make a real difference but only the first edition is free of steam and other protections. I own it both in English and German, original and cracked. A single match can take up to over 10 hours. The developers have also newer space-rts but I did not try them so far. Time to change that


----------



## Dajjal

I just ordered, 'wolfenstein, the old blood' as I looked up the system requirements and it says it will run on windows 7 as well as windows 8


----------



## Dajjal

I am screwed. My processor is an intel g3420   3.2 gig and it is not fast enough for wolfenstein or doom4 .
Wolfenstein locks up and freezes. BUMMER. And I only got this computer a year ago.


----------



## Bleipriester

Don´t expect all your games to run properly with the cheapest hardware available...


----------



## Dajjal

Bleipriester said:


> Don´t expect all your games to run properly with the cheapest hardware available...



I saw something about overclocking your processor on the gigabyte web site. I may look into it further because an intel i7 processor costs £329 and that's a lot of money just to play a couple of games.


----------



## CremeBrulee

Right now it is the game of thrones mod for crusader kings 2.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Dajjal said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don´t expect all your games to run properly with the cheapest hardware available...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw something about overclocking your processor on the gigabyte web site. I may look into it further because an intel i7 processor costs £329 and that's a lot of money just to play a couple of games.
Click to expand...


Redundant now but always good to read the minimum and maximum hardware requirements. I'm wondering if the next gen intel CPU is due out soon as a game that limits itself to the i7 is giving up a lot of potential market share.


----------



## Bleipriester

Dajjal said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don´t expect all your games to run properly with the cheapest hardware available...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw something about overclocking your processor on the gigabyte web site. I may look into it further because an intel i7 processor costs £329 and that's a lot of money just to play a couple of games.
Click to expand...

You should check at first which cpus are supported by your mainboard. It is Socket 1150, but not all boards support all cpus for their sockets. Sometimes, you will have to update the BIOS for support of newer cpus. You should find a list provided by the vendor on its webpage. An Intel Core i5-4460 should be more than enough for every game. 

If you compare your CPU with a ten years old AMD Athlon X2 6000+, its overall performance is just 1,7 times better than the one of the AMD. If you compare it with my current Q6600 (2007), its overall performance is only 1,23 times better that of the Q6600. While the AMD is a dual core like the g3420, the Q6600 is a quad core. Note that current games support at least dual core, the most support four cores or even more. 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (3 GHz, 125W) vs Intel Pentium G3420
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 vs Pentium G3420

Intel Core i5-4460 vs Pentium G3420


----------



## Dajjal

Bleipriester said:


> Don´t expect all your games to run properly with the cheapest hardware available...



Groan! I am loosing faith in computer games. I expected my current computer to be able to play any games for at least a couple of years, but it is obsolete in less than one year. I reduced the definition of my video card in the game 'Wolfenstein the old blood' But it still regularly freezes up and Doom 4 has even higher specs.

I am seriously considering getting a playstation instead of upgrading my computer. With the price of intel processors, it would probably be cheaper.


----------



## Bleipriester

Maybe but playing shooters with a game pad is no fun to me.


----------



## IsaacNewton

I agree re playing shooters with a gamepad, its nearly impossible for me. Kids do great at it because that is what they grew up with.

As far as new pc games you HAVE to check both the minimum requirements and the recommended requirements before you buy. Usually a pc will do fine for 3-4 years re gaming. I suggest building your own pc. Research the motherboard options and how many years out you will be able to upgrade with new CPUs and new video cards.

They are really pretty easy to build, generally 8 main components and there are detailed step by step videos on youtube how to do it as well as the instructions that come with each component. And its much cheaper. Go to TigerDirect or Newegg.


----------



## Dajjal

IsaacNewton said:


> I agree re playing shooters with a gamepad, its nearly impossible for me. Kids do great at it because that is what they grew up with.
> 
> As far as new pc games you HAVE to check both the minimum requirements and the recommended requirements before you buy. Usually a pc will do fine for 3-4 years re gaming. I suggest building your own pc. Research the motherboard options and how many years out you will be able to upgrade with new CPUs and new video cards.
> 
> They are really pretty easy to build, generally 8 main components and there are detailed step by step videos on youtube how to do it as well as the instructions that come with each component. And its much cheaper. Go to TigerDirect or Newegg.



I had my last PC built to my specifications a year ago and I thought it would last for years. I got 8 meg of ram thinking that is twice what I would need, and I got a 1 gig video card. But it is my processor that is letting me down as it is an intel 3.2 gig dual core, and games like doom 4 need more speed.


----------



## Dajjal

In last last post I meant I got eight gig of ram, not meg. In any case I have lowered my video card resolution to the lowest possible in the game settings for 'wolfenstein the old blood' and I cut down the screen size with the windowed  option and now the game is playable. It only freezes up occasionally for a few second. But mostly it plays ok.


----------



## Dajjal

Bleipriester said:


> An Intel Core i5-4460 should be more than enough for every game.


 I looked at one of those and it costs £160 and it is the same speed as my existing processor which is 3.2 gig
True it is four core not two core like mine. But I do not want to spend that much money for something no faster.. I am looking for a 3.8 or a 4 gig intel processor that will fit my board..


----------



## Bleipriester

Dajjal said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Intel Core i5-4460 should be more than enough for every game.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one of those and it costs £160 and it is the same speed as my existing processor which is 3.2 gig
> True it is four core not two core like mine. But I do not want to spend that much money for something no faster.. I am looking for a 3.8 or a 4 gig intel processor that will fit my board..
Click to expand...

Of course it is faster. I even provided a link to a comparison. Theoretically, it is 100 % faster, practically it is between 0 and 84 % faster. That depends on how many cores an application uses. Skyrim will not profit. Wolfenstein probably will.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IsaacNewton said:


> I disagree about the graphics, they are light years ahead of FC2, as is FC4.
> 
> Looking forward to FC5 in about a year. The open world aspect of Far Cry 3 and 4 are so well done it is the standard other games have to come up to. Animals act like animals, water like water. I had passed over the Far Cry series until a few months ago as it looked like a mediocre shooter. I was quite wrong. I recommend this game to anyone.
> 
> There is a great story and you have to battle 'enemies' across the map, sometimes they're out driving around on patrol, sometimes they set up road blocks, sometimes on walking patrol. And they have key bases or outposts across the Islands that you have to liberate. You have a myriad of SMG's, LMG's, bow and arrow, sniper rifles, knives, grenades, Molotov cocktails, mines, C4. The way to use all these things is nearly endless. Set mines at key points and bait the enemy to drive or walk over them. Plant C4 and wait for or bait enemies to their doom. Drive around in various vehicles and take out enemies that way or run them off the road. Or you can use all stealth and a knife and never fire a shot. The whole thing is very well done and there is a ton of stuff to do along with the story, in 3 and 4. And watch out for the sharks, tigers, bears, wild dog packs, snakes...
> 
> I'm a big COD fan and the mechanics of FC3 and 4 rival and surpass that.




Far Cry II used the Dunia engine, which is the modified Crysis engine. Far Cry 3 uses the Dunia II engine, which is significantly enhanced over the first one.

Far Cry 4 is really just an expansion pack for 3, nothing new in it at all. Don't get me wrong, it's a GOOD expansion pack, but they made no changes to game play or the engine. Rampaging on an elephant through a guard post is great fun though.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IsaacNewton said:


> How is Sins?



One of the best 4X games ever made - maybe THE best.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Uncensored2008 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree about the graphics, they are light years ahead of FC2, as is FC4.
> 
> Looking forward to FC5 in about a year. The open world aspect of Far Cry 3 and 4 are so well done it is the standard other games have to come up to. Animals act like animals, water like water. I had passed over the Far Cry series until a few months ago as it looked like a mediocre shooter. I was quite wrong. I recommend this game to anyone.
> 
> There is a great story and you have to battle 'enemies' across the map, sometimes they're out driving around on patrol, sometimes they set up road blocks, sometimes on walking patrol. And they have key bases or outposts across the Islands that you have to liberate. You have a myriad of SMG's, LMG's, bow and arrow, sniper rifles, knives, grenades, Molotov cocktails, mines, C4. The way to use all these things is nearly endless. Set mines at key points and bait the enemy to drive or walk over them. Plant C4 and wait for or bait enemies to their doom. Drive around in various vehicles and take out enemies that way or run them off the road. Or you can use all stealth and a knife and never fire a shot. The whole thing is very well done and there is a ton of stuff to do along with the story, in 3 and 4. And watch out for the sharks, tigers, bears, wild dog packs, snakes...
> 
> I'm a big COD fan and the mechanics of FC3 and 4 rival and surpass that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far Cry II used the Dunia engine, which is the modified Crysis engine. Far Cry 3 uses the Dunia II engine, which is significantly enhanced over the first one.
> 
> Far Cry 4 is really just an expansion pack for 3, nothing new in it at all. Don't get me wrong, it's a GOOD expansion pack, but they made no changes to game play or the engine. Rampaging on an elephant through a guard post is great fun though.
Click to expand...


I saw a short interview with one of the Far Cry 4 devs who said they did use previous technology and capabilities from 3 to 4 because the company makes more money if they don't have to use a new engine every time. Makes sense.

The experience for the 2 games is very different and Far Cry 4 was creatively very well done in a new setting. The content is very different. And yes rampaging with an elephant that flings enemies and cars around is a beautiful thing. Sometimes the elephants just get mad and do all the destruction on their own!

The Shangri-La sequences in Far Cry 4 are very cool to look at. Very artistic.


----------



## Dajjal

Well ! I have reached the final level of 'wolfenstein the old blood'  without needing to upgrade my processor.
I will now leave it to next year when doom 4 comes out.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Dajjal said:


> Well ! I have reached the final level of 'wolfenstein the old blood'  without needing to upgrade my processor.
> I will now leave it to next year when doom 4 comes out.



So you did get it to work. Did you just turn down all the graphics?


----------



## Dajjal

IsaacNewton said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well ! I have reached the final level of 'wolfenstein the old blood'  without needing to upgrade my processor.
> I will now leave it to next year when doom 4 comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you did get it to work. Did you just turn down all the graphics?
Click to expand...


Yes, I ran it at the lowest definition and in a windowed screen view.. It still froze for a few seconds occasionally but it was mostly playable.


----------



## danielpalos

Ceasar III for the economics aspect and Startopia for the economic aspect.


----------



## IsaacNewton

The newest Tomb Raider is going to launch in about 3 days. Only on Xbox, but will release on PC and PS4 I believe in a few months. If you didn't play Tomb Raider 2013 then do that first. Leaves all the old Tomb Raider games in the dustbin and starts the whole story new and is more than worth playing. Very well done. You will not believe the graphics.

The new release, Rise of The Tomb Raider, again is due out in a few days. It is supposed to also be a block-buster.


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Dajjal

I just got an old windows 98 computer up and running so that I can play old games, and I loaded a game called 'Egypt 1156' onto it. It is an interesting and visually appealing game, and I found out you can download it for free.
I did not download it because I have the cd rom, but if you search for it you will find it available on the net.
I do not know if you will be able to play it though because it is a windows 95 game, but it works on windows 98 too. I just tried to load it onto my windows 7 computer but it could not even read the disk.


----------



## Ringel05

I've been playing a couple of multiplayer team Deathmatch games a lot lately.  Yup it's fun until the hackers join the game then it's constant B52 runs, napalm, Hueys, Cobras and attack dogs from the second they join to the end of the game.  Where's the fun in that?  As soon as I recognize what's going on I quit the game no matter if they're on my team or not, I refuse to play with them.  I can see using those killstreak awards if the game is close and it's getting towards the end or if your team is waaaay behind but dayamn........... constantly from the get go......  They're not there to have fun, they're there to win at all costs.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Ringel05 said:


> I've been playing a couple of multiplayer team Deathmatch games a lot lately.  Yup it's fun until the hackers join the game then it's constant B52 runs, napalm, Hueys, Cobras and attack dogs from the second they join to the end of the game.  Where's the fun in that?  As soon as I recognize what's going on I quit the game no matter if they're on my team or not, I refuse to play with them.  I can see using those killstreak awards if the game is close and it's getting towards the end or if your team is waaaay behind but dayamn........... constantly from the get go......  They're not there to have fun, they're there to win at all costs.



I used to play a lot of Call Of Duty UO multiplayer. When you have 15 people on each side and evenly matched skill and no cheating it was phenomenal The minute some hacking loser showed up everyone outed them and the better servers kicked them and many times banned them for life.


----------



## Ringel05

IsaacNewton said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing a couple of multiplayer team Deathmatch games a lot lately.  Yup it's fun until the hackers join the game then it's constant B52 runs, napalm, Hueys, Cobras and attack dogs from the second they join to the end of the game.  Where's the fun in that?  As soon as I recognize what's going on I quit the game no matter if they're on my team or not, I refuse to play with them.  I can see using those killstreak awards if the game is close and it's getting towards the end or if your team is waaaay behind but dayamn........... constantly from the get go......  They're not there to have fun, they're there to win at all costs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to play a lot of Call Of Duty UO multiplayer. When you have 15 people on each side and evenly matched skill and no cheating it was phenomenal The minute some hacking loser showed up everyone outed them and the better servers kicked them and many times banned them for life.
Click to expand...

All the servers I'm on say to report hackers.  the problem is if they know what they're doing they will rejoin under another name and do it all over again even if permabanned. 

It's also telling when you come around a corner face to face with an enemy and empty a mag into them then they in turn kill you with one shot and don't die...........  That's frustrating even if a few seconds later someone else finally kills them and you get an assist.


----------



## RWS

HOMM II and III. By far. Best games ever imo! I still play them once in a while. Just for memories!

As for shooters, I was once one of the best in Medal of Honor: Allied Assault (pc version, no hacks). I can't get into console multiplayer shooters nowadays. I have many of them bc of my kids, and I love the single player game in console games, but the multi-player is just impossible to be what I used to be.

My kids are really good at the console game shooters, but I will challenge them to MOHAA once in a while, and dare them to get one kill! 

I can't wait for the day that a kb/mouse player can face a non-hacking console player, but that day is never going to come. I'll even let them hack! But it's too expensive to keep my pc up to date for the latest games. I always hoped the PS3 would allow me to use kb/mouse, but it just doesn't work in shooters the way it's supposed to work! And there's a reason for that! They don't want to get dominated...


----------



## Bleipriester

Playing fps with a gamepad isn´t fun. It is pure stress. And the automatic aiming makes the player´s participation obsolete. One can better watch a movie. That isn´t as disturbing as using a gamepad for shooters.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Dajjal said:


> I just got an old windows 98 computer up and running so that I can play old games, and I loaded a game called 'Egypt 1156' onto it. It is an interesting and visually appealing game, and I found out you can download it for free.
> I did not download it because I have the cd rom, but if you search for it you will find it available on the net.
> I do not know if you will be able to play it though because it is a windows 95 game, but it works on windows 98 too. I just tried to load it onto my windows 7 computer but it could not even read the disk.



What is Egypt 1156?


----------



## ogibillm

Dajjal said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don´t expect all your games to run properly with the cheapest hardware available...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groan! I am loosing faith in computer games. I expected my current computer to be able to play any games for at least a couple of years, but it is obsolete in less than one year. I reduced the definition of my video card in the game 'Wolfenstein the old blood' But it still regularly freezes up and Doom 4 has even higher specs.
> 
> I am seriously considering getting a playstation instead of upgrading my computer. With the price of intel processors, it would probably be cheaper.
Click to expand...

Console gaming ftw


----------



## IsaacNewton

I can't play FPS games on a console either. Kids grew up using that gamepad controller so they can manipulate the right buttons and have the right muscle control, I tried COD Modern Warfare on Xbox 360 and  could not play it. Couldn't hold the controller so I could hit all the different buttons when needed. I also am attached to the mouse/kb. They do have a converter that you plug into a console that allows you to connect a mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Dajjal

IsaacNewton said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got an old windows 98 computer up and running so that I can play old games, and I loaded a game called 'Egypt 1156' onto it. It is an interesting and visually appealing game, and I found out you can download it for free.
> I did not download it because I have the cd rom, but if you search for it you will find it available on the net.
> I do not know if you will be able to play it though because it is a windows 95 game, but it works on windows 98 too. I just tried to load it onto my windows 7 computer but it could not even read the disk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Egypt 1156?
Click to expand...


You can find out all about it by doing a google search for it, including walkthroughs and a free download of the game. It is an old game but the graphics are good, and it is an interesting puzzle solving journey through ancient Egypt.


----------



## Bleipriester

IsaacNewton said:


> I can't play FPS games on a console either. Kids grew up using that gamepad controller so they can manipulate the right buttons and have the right muscle control, I tried COD Modern Warfare on Xbox 360 and  could not play it. Couldn't hold the controller so I could hit all the different buttons when needed. I also am attached to the mouse/kb. They do have a converter that you plug into a console that allows you to connect a mouse and keyboard.


I also "grew up using a gampad". But also with computers. Some years ago I played Red Faction against some pals and finally I could make up all the leeway during the match but it isn´t fun to me, even though the game allowed to turn around with a button.


----------



## RWS

There are converters, but they don't allow natural mouse movement. The movement is relegated to a fixed speed, based on how fast you swipe the mouse. It's not natural at all. It's the same as using the gamepad joystick. You don't get anywhere near the control you're seeking when you're used to kb/mouse. 

And I can understand why consoles won't give us that functionality. First off, the obvious advantage goes to kb/mouse over controller. But more importantly, the console is intended for the TV in the family room. And it's hard to control a mouse and keyboard on your lap sitting on the couch. The environment is just not usually suited for kb/mouse. Unless they invent a "breakfast table" that can lean and bend as necessary, and hold your mouse and keyboard even when you let go. And I think there are some things like that out there. But the developers still have to write the code into the games to allow natural mouse movement. Once they do, invest heavily in manufacturers that provide a "console-ready kb/mouse with flexible moving USB table:. That will be every gamer's dream!


----------



## Ringel05

RWS said:


> There are converters, but they don't allow natural mouse movement. The movement is relegated to a fixed speed, based on how fast you swipe the mouse. It's not natural at all. It's the same as using the gamepad joystick. You don't get anywhere near the control you're seeking when you're used to kb/mouse.
> 
> And I can understand why consoles won't give us that functionality. First off, the obvious advantage goes to kb/mouse over controller. But more importantly, the console is intended for the TV in the family room. And it's hard to control a mouse and keyboard on your lap sitting on the couch. The environment is just not usually suited for kb/mouse. Unless they invent a "breakfast table" that can lean and bend as necessary, and hold your mouse and keyboard even when you let go. And I think there are some things like that out there. But the developers still have to write the code into the games to allow natural mouse movement. Once they do, invest heavily in manufacturers that provide a "console-ready kb/mouse with flexible moving USB table:. That will be every gamer's dream!


----------



## Dajjal

I just downloaded an old dos game revamped for up to windows 7. It only cost three pounds from Amazon.
Its called '7th guest' and it is a puzzle solving game in a haunted house  complete with animated ghosts.


----------



## CremeBrulee

Ringel05 said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are converters, but they don't allow natural mouse movement. The movement is relegated to a fixed speed, based on how fast you swipe the mouse. It's not natural at all. It's the same as using the gamepad joystick. You don't get anywhere near the control you're seeking when you're used to kb/mouse.
> 
> And I can understand why consoles won't give us that functionality. First off, the obvious advantage goes to kb/mouse over controller. But more importantly, the console is intended for the TV in the family room. And it's hard to control a mouse and keyboard on your lap sitting on the couch. The environment is just not usually suited for kb/mouse. Unless they invent a "breakfast table" that can lean and bend as necessary, and hold your mouse and keyboard even when you let go. And I think there are some things like that out there. But the developers still have to write the code into the games to allow natural mouse movement. Once they do, invest heavily in manufacturers that provide a "console-ready kb/mouse with flexible moving USB table:. That will be every gamer's dream!
Click to expand...

That is pretty cool.  Who manufactures that and how much does it cost?

Playstations have been m/kb compatible for some time.  I actually use a mouse and keyboard to play War Thunder on my PS4. War Thunder is great example of the superiority of m/kb over controller.  It's just not possible to feather a joystick with the precision of a mouse. My Razer Naga and Deathadder work great with the PS4 too.  The keyboard sits next to me while the I keep the mouse on one of those portable , flexible, writing trays that look like the trays  used to serve meals in bed.  The top is made of the same material as a mouse pad and the bottom is elastic so it forms to your legs and has some "give".  I tried to find a picture of it on the Web but I don't remember where I got from and a quick search didn't turn anything up.


----------



## Ringel05

CremeBrulee said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are converters, but they don't allow natural mouse movement. The movement is relegated to a fixed speed, based on how fast you swipe the mouse. It's not natural at all. It's the same as using the gamepad joystick. You don't get anywhere near the control you're seeking when you're used to kb/mouse.
> 
> And I can understand why consoles won't give us that functionality. First off, the obvious advantage goes to kb/mouse over controller. But more importantly, the console is intended for the TV in the family room. And it's hard to control a mouse and keyboard on your lap sitting on the couch. The environment is just not usually suited for kb/mouse. Unless they invent a "breakfast table" that can lean and bend as necessary, and hold your mouse and keyboard even when you let go. And I think there are some things like that out there. But the developers still have to write the code into the games to allow natural mouse movement. Once they do, invest heavily in manufacturers that provide a "console-ready kb/mouse with flexible moving USB table:. That will be every gamer's dream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is pretty cool.  Who manufactures that and how much does it cost?
> 
> Playstations have been m/kb compatible for some time.  I actually use a mouse and keyboard to play War Thunder on my PS4. War Thunder is great example of the superiority of m/kb over controller.  It's just not possible to feather a joystick with the precision of a mouse. My Razer Naga and Deathadder work great with the PS4 too.  The keyboard sits next to me while the I keep the mouse on one of those portable , flexible, writing trays that look like the trays  used to serve meals in bed.  The top is made of the same material as a mouse pad and the bottom is elastic so it forms to your legs and has some "give".  I tried to find a picture of it on the Web but I don't remember where I got from and a quick search didn't turn anything up.
Click to expand...

Google


----------



## IsaacNewton

Dajjal said:


> I just downloaded an old dos game revamped for up to windows 7. It only cost three pounds from Amazon.
> Its called '7th guest' and it is a puzzle solving game in a haunted house  complete with animated ghosts.



7th guest from way back in the 90s I think, I remember playing that with my sister and brother in law. Great fun. Myst was also one of the best games out back then. My brother in law and I would play a lot of LinkLS golf on pc and one day while at Newegg Software, when it was actually a building that you walked in to, my sister picked out Myst. We played that thing nonstop for hours on end.


----------



## Dajjal

Been playing ' the 7th guest', and its well worth downloading from Amazon for a mere £3. The graphics are amazing for the age of the game, but then it has been updated to run on windows 7.


----------



## Igrok_

new Witcher has a good rating. I wish i had better hardware on my PC...


----------



## Dajjal

Igrok_ said:


> . I wish i had better hardware on my PC...



You and me both, and I had mine built to my specks last year. But it is already obsolete.


----------



## Igrok_

Dajjal said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I wish i had better hardware on my PC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both, and I had mine built to my specks last year. But it is already obsolete.
Click to expand...

 
Usual thing. Games' developers are doing their best to push people in updating their machines as frequently as possible.


----------



## Igrok_

However interest to games istn't tied closely to their perfomance. There are still many unplayed games among those that made in 90s or early 2000s and are truly outstanding.


----------



## Dajjal

Igrok_ said:


> However interest to games istn't tied closely to their perfomance. There are still many unplayed games among those that made in 90s or early 2000s and are truly outstanding.



Yea, I have been looking at my old games to see if they are worth playing, but stuff like the original quake seem dull by modern standards. I am enjoying ' the seventh guest ' though. But it is a puzzle solving game not a shooter. The graphics are remarkable good for an old dos game. But I downloaded the updated version that runs on windows 7. I also resurrected an old computer that runs windows 98 for the purpose of trying out my old games.


----------



## Igrok_

Dajjal said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> However interest to games istn't tied closely to their perfomance. There are still many unplayed games among those that made in 90s or early 2000s and are truly outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I have been looking at my old games to see if they are worth playing, but stuff like the original quake seem dull by modern standards. I am enjoying ' the seventh guest ' though. But it is a puzzle solving game not a shooter. The graphics are remarkable good for an old dos game. But I downloaded the updated version that runs on windows 7. I also resurrected an old computer that runs windows 98 for the purpose of trying out my old games.
Click to expand...

You can use virtual machine for that purposes, i suppose. Also for very old agmes there are emulational applications like dosbox.

Among old materpieces i like the most Fallout 2. Also like Thief, Full Throttle, Grim Fandango, Civilization, C&C serie and so on! Each of them is great.


----------



## Dajjal

Igrok_ said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> However interest to games istn't tied closely to their perfomance. There are still many unplayed games among those that made in 90s or early 2000s and are truly outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I have been looking at my old games to see if they are worth playing, but stuff like the original quake seem dull by modern standards. I am enjoying ' the seventh guest ' though. But it is a puzzle solving game not a shooter. The graphics are remarkable good for an old dos game. But I downloaded the updated version that runs on windows 7. I also resurrected an old computer that runs windows 98 for the purpose of trying out my old games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can use virtual machine for that purposes, i suppose. Also for very old agmes there are emulational applications like dosbox.
> 
> Among old materpieces i like the most Fallout 2. Also like Thief, Full Throttle, Grim Fandango, Civilization, C&C serie and so on! Each of them is great.
Click to expand...


Grim fandango, Thanks for reminding me of that game. I have a copy somewhere and I will see if it runs on my windows 98 computer. I just tried out quake 2 and after five minutes of playing I uninstalled it. The graphics are cheezy and the game play dull. I could not possibly want to play it after playing games like 'Wolfenstein the old blood' . The old games are mostly not as good as I remember them, and they are just too stupid by modern game standards.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Dajjal said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> However interest to games istn't tied closely to their perfomance. There are still many unplayed games among those that made in 90s or early 2000s and are truly outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I have been looking at my old games to see if they are worth playing, but stuff like the original quake seem dull by modern standards. I am enjoying ' the seventh guest ' though. But it is a puzzle solving game not a shooter. The graphics are remarkable good for an old dos game. But I downloaded the updated version that runs on windows 7. I also resurrected an old computer that runs windows 98 for the purpose of trying out my old games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can use virtual machine for that purposes, i suppose. Also for very old agmes there are emulational applications like dosbox.
> 
> Among old materpieces i like the most Fallout 2. Also like Thief, Full Throttle, Grim Fandango, Civilization, C&C serie and so on! Each of them is great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grim fandango, Thanks for reminding me of that game. I have a copy somewhere and I will see if it runs on my windows 98 computer. I just tried out quake 2 and after five minutes of playing I uninstalled it. The graphics are cheezy and the game play dull. I could not possibly want to play it after playing games like 'Wolfenstein the old blood' . The old games are mostly not as good as I remember them, and they are just too stupid by modern game standards.
Click to expand...


Graphics-wise I agree. Everything has its shelf-life. The gameplay may be stellar, even by today's standards, but you can't get past old graphics when today's graphics are nearing real world perfection.

One of the best games on pc was a game called Stars! A space colonizing conquest type game. The graphics are very outdated but the gameplay is still top notch because the A.I. has to live by the exact same rules as the human player. In most games the A.I. is given super-human abilities because they can't code great A.I. (Getting better now obviously).

The 2013 version of Tomb Raider is eons past its predecessors graphics-wise. It is stunning to look at and still hard to believe games have gotten to the point they can render near reality in real time at 30 FPS.

Wonder what it will be like in five years.


----------



## Dajjal

I just started playing ' grim fandango' and it is as good as I remember it. The graphics are quite good.


----------



## Bleipriester

Act of Agression is a good game.


----------



## FA_Q2

Dajjal said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I wish i had better hardware on my PC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both, and I had mine built to my specks last year. But it is already obsolete.
Click to expand...

Always a challenge.  I build them myself as it is far cheaper.  I can usually get a good 5 years out of a machine I build for around 1200 bucks.  

For me, the experience is so superior to consoles that it is absolutely worth it.


----------



## FA_Q2

Dajjal said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> However interest to games istn't tied closely to their perfomance. There are still many unplayed games among those that made in 90s or early 2000s and are truly outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I have been looking at my old games to see if they are worth playing, but stuff like the original quake seem dull by modern standards. I am enjoying ' the seventh guest ' though. But it is a puzzle solving game not a shooter. The graphics are remarkable good for an old dos game. But I downloaded the updated version that runs on windows 7. I also resurrected an old computer that runs windows 98 for the purpose of trying out my old games.
Click to expand...

God I remember 7th guest.  Was a good game in its time.  I recently booted up alien legacy (pre-CD ROM game) and World of XEEN.  Man I remember those games being the best ever.  Was quite disappointed.  Trying to get Betrayal at Krodor working.  If you have the time - that is one of the BEST story driven games I have ever played.  Was based on a full novel - very intricate story line.

Steam has kept me rather busy though - have a dozen games on there I have still not even opened up.  To many games going for almost nothing - couldn't pass up the chance to get em.  I still want to get back to Planetside 2 as well - best shooter ever created bar none.


----------



## Dajjal

FA_Q2 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I wish i had better hardware on my PC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both, and I had mine built to my specks last year. But it is already obsolete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always a challenge.  I build them myself as it is far cheaper.  I can usually get a good 5 years out of a machine I build for around 1200 bucks.
> 
> For me, the experience is so superior to consoles that it is absolutely worth it.
Click to expand...


I always used to build my own computers. In fact I am a qualified microprocessor engineer. But there have been so many changes in computer parts that I have been left behind. So I had my last computer built for me. It was only sixty pounds labour charges. I have an intel 3.2 gig processor and 8 gig of ram, and a 1 gigabyte asus video card. But I find that these are not even the minimum specs required for Doom 4, which comes out next spring.


----------



## IsaacNewton

FA_Q2 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I wish i had better hardware on my PC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both, and I had mine built to my specks last year. But it is already obsolete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always a challenge.  I build them myself as it is far cheaper.  I can usually get a good 5 years out of a machine I build for around 1200 bucks.
> 
> For me, the experience is so superior to consoles that it is absolutely worth it.
Click to expand...


I do the same. Research the 8 major components, figure out the best value for the price range you are willing to spend, including the upgradability, and order through newegg or tigerdirect. Its easy to build a computer these days, just various components to plug in.


----------



## FA_Q2

Dajjal said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I wish i had better hardware on my PC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both, and I had mine built to my specks last year. But it is already obsolete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always a challenge.  I build them myself as it is far cheaper.  I can usually get a good 5 years out of a machine I build for around 1200 bucks.
> 
> For me, the experience is so superior to consoles that it is absolutely worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always used to build my own computers. In fact I am a qualified microprocessor engineer. But there have been so many changes in computer parts that I have been left behind. So I had my last computer built for me. It was only sixty pounds labour charges. I have an intel 3.2 gig processor and 8 gig of ram, and a 1 gigabyte asus video card. But I find that these are not even the minimum specs required for Doom 4, which comes out next spring.
Click to expand...

Integrated graphics?  

Computer parts have changed a lot in the last several years.  It is no longer a case of simply buying the component with the larger numbers/clock speed.  I know when I started I read a lot from Toms Hardware and they have a system builders marathon where they have teams put together the best computer they can in a given price point and benchmark them afterword.  Really interesting and gave me a good starting point.  



IsaacNewton said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I wish i had better hardware on my PC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both, and I had mine built to my specks last year. But it is already obsolete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always a challenge.  I build them myself as it is far cheaper.  I can usually get a good 5 years out of a machine I build for around 1200 bucks.
> 
> For me, the experience is so superior to consoles that it is absolutely worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do the same. Research the 8 major components, figure out the best value for the price range you are willing to spend, including the upgradability, and order through newegg or tigerdirect. Its easy to build a computer these days, just various components to plug in.
Click to expand...

For the most part.  Just have to put a little work into what components are the best in the given price points.  There is just so much information out there these days.


----------



## RWS

If the game gives you precise movement capability with your mouse, then I wanna get that game! Is it precise, or just mimicking a controller based on how fast your slide the mouse?

I like that table too! But it's still too far forward for a console environment.  you wanna be leaning back on that couch and firing away in a console environment. Otherwise we would stick with pc's. We need something less obtrusive, like a breakfast table type thing, that maybe comes from behind the couch, and holds your kb and mouse wherever you want it to be?

That's the key! BEHIND the couch! No obstructions in front! Flexible snake arms to hold your kb on one side, and mouse on the other, and wireless connection to console. Wow.... That's the way to roll! First person to do it, is a bizzilionairre! If they can get the FPS programmers on consoles to support free-movement mouse.


----------



## Muhammed

Tank battle.


----------



## RWS

TY, i will check it out! 

FYI, those flexible snake controllers would be fastened to the floor by having the couch legs sit on them on either side. They have to be flexible enough to adjust to your position, and move out of the way when not in use, but also have an easily accessible lock mechanism where they become rigid and stiff once in the position you want them to be in. Nobody wants a table that is moving as they go into spasms! So the lock mechanism is key... 

I'll check out Tank Battle, hope it's on the PS3.


----------



## RWS

I am also a big Panzer General fan from the old days, going back to the OP. I love those turn-based strategy games! Geez, I like Chess too! : -)

Heroes of Might & Magic, Panzer General, Civilization, etc... But I really loved the old D&D turn-based games! The ones in the gold boxes that I would get for my Commodore 64 and up as soon as they came out... Only HOMM matched those moments!


----------



## FA_Q2

RWS said:


> I am also a big Panzer General fan from the old days, going back to the OP. I love those turn-based strategy games! Geez, I like Chess too! : -)
> 
> Heroes of Might & Magic, Panzer General, Civilization, etc... But I really loved the old D&D turn-based games! The ones in the gold boxes that I would get for my Commodore 64 and up as soon as they came out... Only HOMM matched those moments!


Panzer General was one of the best strategy games of its time - just fantastic.

HOMM is another fantastic series.  6 just really hit the spot for me - a fantastic game all around.  Have not played 7 yet but I hear such bad things.  I am sure that when I finally do take the plunge I will like the game.  If only they would ditch U-Play, one of the worse online gaming 'enhancement programs' (and that is used VERY loosely) that I have had the displeasure of using.


----------



## RWS

Great games!!! Another one that comes to mind is the "Tycoon" games. I only played Transport Tycoon, but supposedly others were great too. But my ex-wife and I were addicted to Transport Tycoon for a while!


----------



## XPostFacto

Anybody playing XCOM 2? I paid $60 for it at Walmart. The outside box didn't have anything on it about its particular gameplay. I merely figured it was either a FPS or TPS, but it turned out to be TBS (turn-based-strategy) something I had never played. I have finally gotten used to the game play, but the game is extremely difficult, and I'm playing at the beginning "rookie" level. The aliens are much more powerful than my meager 4-man squad, even with advanced alien weapons and armor. One of the oddest parts of this game is that your troops will fire at and miss their intended targets, even with the enemy only a few feet away. Come on. That's ridiculous.  Fortunately, it's possible to save the game on the lower levels, but there is a time limit, and if you don't do the right things or do the right missions, you lose the game. I am already on my second attempt to beat the game, and it is difficult. If anyone wants to have a good challenge, then this is the game for you, or not.


----------



## RWS

xcom is turn-based strategy heaven! 

But HOMM is better!


----------



## MisterBeale

XPostFacto said:


> Anybody playing XCOM 2? I paid $60 for it at Walmart. The outside box didn't have anything on it about its particular gameplay. I merely figured it was either a FPS or TPS, but it turned out to be TBS (turn-based-strategy) something I had never played. I have finally gotten used to the game play, but the game is extremely difficult, and I'm playing at the beginning "rookie" level. The aliens are much more powerful than my meager 4-man squad, even with advanced alien weapons and armor. One of the oddest parts of this game is that your troops will fire at and miss their intended targets, even with the enemy only a few feet away. Come on. That's ridiculous.  Fortunately, it's possible to save the game on the lower levels, but there is a time limit, and if you don't do the right things or do the right missions, you lose the game. I am already on my second attempt to beat the game, and it is difficult. If anyone wants to have a good challenge, then this is the game for you, or not.


Xcom units have made an appearance in Civ 5.

I've been playing PC games since the days of Apple II's and Commodore 64's.  My favorite game makers used to be Art and Entertainment (EA Games and Broaderbund.)  EA games and their policies have turned me off.  Since those days I enjoy 2k games, so this game interests me.

The original Xcom was a Microprose title, and they didn't publish bad stuff.  So I took a chance on ordering 2k's 2012 title because they have sold off a lot of the older titles recently for less, and the 2012 Xcom title was game of the year, so I'll see what's up.  Hoping for something good. 

As far as the aliens only being a few feet away, I think it is supposed to simulate something like the Alien series of movie, where you are hunting for the things, and if your movement for the turn and searching are up. . . surprise, you're dead.  But I can't say for sure, because I haven't got my game from Amazon yet and haven't played it.

I don't always get the latest software, you pay for the latest graphics, and I don't play video games enough to care.


----------



## Bleipriester

Some Acts Of Aggression. Watch me zocking a skirmish...


----------



## Sbiker

HOMM is best for hot-seat multiplayer, CS for half-hour group relax after work day, but does anybody here, who loves Minecraft?


----------



## MisterBeale

HOMM, wow, old game.  Thought about it, just never had the time.  

Never had the chance to get into that one.  Did some Baldur's Gate in my time though.  That one and Diablo always kept me too busy.


My son was into Minecraft.  I played it for an half hour, but I never saw the point.  I suppose, if you found someone's game, but the free style just sort of looked like it would bore me after a while.  I would just rather play with lego's.


----------



## FA_Q2

MisterBeale said:


> HOMM, wow, old game.  Thought about it, just never had the time.
> 
> Never had the chance to get into that one.  Did some Baldur's Gate in my time though.  That one and Diablo always kept me too busy.
> 
> 
> My son was into Minecraft.  I played it for an half hour, but I never saw the point.  I suppose, if you found someone's game, but the free style just sort of looked like it would bore me after a while.  I would just rather play with lego's.


HOMM 7 was released a few years ago.  Old franchise - new game depending on which one you are talking about.


----------



## IsaacNewton

I've been playing Men Of War Assault Squad 2 lately and it is very good. Haven't played a 3rd person game since AOE but this one is great. 

Sounds are great, action everywhere, realistic ballistics, armor, grenades, snipers, offense, defense, and everything else WW2. It is on sale right now and I highly recommend trying it if this genre interests you at all.


----------



## Sbiker

FA_Q2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOMM, wow, old game.  Thought about it, just never had the time.
> 
> Never had the chance to get into that one.  Did some Baldur's Gate in my time though.  That one and Diablo always kept me too busy.
> 
> 
> My son was into Minecraft.  I played it for an half hour, but I never saw the point.  I suppose, if you found someone's game, but the free style just sort of looked like it would bore me after a while.  I would just rather play with lego's.
> 
> 
> 
> HOMM 7 was released a few years ago.  Old franchise - new game depending on which one you are talking about.
Click to expand...


7???? I still have 5!  Hmm, I have to upgrade it!


----------



## Sbiker

MisterBeale said:


> HOMM, wow, old game.  Thought about it, just never had the time.
> 
> Never had the chance to get into that one.  Did some Baldur's Gate in my time though.  That one and Diablo always kept me too busy.
> 
> 
> My son was into Minecraft.  I played it for an half hour, but I never saw the point.  I suppose, if you found someone's game, but the free style just sort of looked like it would bore me after a while.  I would just rather play with lego's.



Yes, Minecraft is a big sandbox, but I was finished by train mod - I've dreamed to build enormous railroad with steam locomotives since childhood


----------



## FA_Q2

Sbiker said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOMM, wow, old game.  Thought about it, just never had the time.
> 
> Never had the chance to get into that one.  Did some Baldur's Gate in my time though.  That one and Diablo always kept me too busy.
> 
> 
> My son was into Minecraft.  I played it for an half hour, but I never saw the point.  I suppose, if you found someone's game, but the free style just sort of looked like it would bore me after a while.  I would just rather play with lego's.
> 
> 
> 
> HOMM 7 was released a few years ago.  Old franchise - new game depending on which one you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7???? I still have 5!  Hmm, I have to upgrade it!
Click to expand...

6 was really good.  7 has so many bugs that I do not think I will ever actually purchase a product from that company again.  It is pathetic how poor recent games have been.  Hell Batman FINALLY re-released the disastrous Arkham city and it is still a buggy POS.


----------



## Sbiker

FA_Q2 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOMM, wow, old game.  Thought about it, just never had the time.
> 
> Never had the chance to get into that one.  Did some Baldur's Gate in my time though.  That one and Diablo always kept me too busy.
> 
> 
> My son was into Minecraft.  I played it for an half hour, but I never saw the point.  I suppose, if you found someone's game, but the free style just sort of looked like it would bore me after a while.  I would just rather play with lego's.
> 
> 
> 
> HOMM 7 was released a few years ago.  Old franchise - new game depending on which one you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7???? I still have 5!  Hmm, I have to upgrade it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 was really good.  7 has so many bugs that I do not think I will ever actually purchase a product from that company again.  It is pathetic how poor recent games have been.  Hell Batman FINALLY re-released the disastrous Arkham city and it is still a buggy POS.
Click to expand...


At least I have perspectives in 6th version, I didn't saw  Hope, it don't have bad balance, like in 4th version, where you have to keep troops all the game, instead of comfortable extension and arcade adventures


----------



## MisterBeale

Man, I still haven't played all the civs and scenarios in V. . . .


Civilization 6: everything you need to know | PC Gamer


----------



## FA_Q2

MisterBeale said:


> Man, I still haven't played all the civs and scenarios in V. . . .
> 
> 
> Civilization 6: everything you need to know | PC Gamer


Played them all since 2.  A wonderful series.


----------



## MisterBeale

FA_Q2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I still haven't played all the civs and scenarios in V. . . .
> 
> 
> Civilization 6: everything you need to know | PC Gamer
> 
> 
> 
> Played them all since 2.  A wonderful series.
Click to expand...

Which one did you think was the best? 

I too have played them all since number 2.  I remember vividly discovering civ for the first time, and being a bit skeptical.  

and then getting hooked.

So many good things about 3, 4, and 5.


----------



## FA_Q2

MisterBeale said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I still haven't played all the civs and scenarios in V. . . .
> 
> 
> Civilization 6: everything you need to know | PC Gamer
> 
> 
> 
> Played them all since 2.  A wonderful series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one did you think was the best?
> 
> I too have played them all since number 2.  I remember vividly discovering civ for the first time, and being a bit skeptical.
> 
> and then getting hooked.
> 
> So many good things about 3, 4, and 5.
Click to expand...

I really did not like 3 and 4 all that much.  2 was really good though the computer had some serious issues with nukes late game (they loved to use a shit ton of them).  The problem I have is my preferred play style which is to expand, expand and then expand some more.  Most civ 2 games I played I would have well over 150 cities by the end of the game.  3 and 4 put barriers in place to specifically mitigate expansion and punish the player for doing so.  That annoys me a lot.

5 has that new one unit per tile dynamic and unlike many veterans of the games I really like the idea and execution.  The AI needs a LOT of work in that area but hey, civ has never really been very strong in the AI department.  The same barriers to expansion are there but I have gotten used to it and the strengths are more than worth it.  I have liked that one a lot.  I know it is sacrilegious to say so though as most of the fans are up in arms about 5 and the new unit restrictions.


----------



## MisterBeale

FA_Q2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I still haven't played all the civs and scenarios in V. . . .
> 
> 
> Civilization 6: everything you need to know | PC Gamer
> 
> 
> 
> Played them all since 2.  A wonderful series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one did you think was the best?
> 
> I too have played them all since number 2.  I remember vividly discovering civ for the first time, and being a bit skeptical.
> 
> and then getting hooked.
> 
> So many good things about 3, 4, and 5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really did not like 3 and 4 all that much.  2 was really good though the computer had some serious issues with nukes late game (they loved to use a shit ton of them).  The problem I have is my preferred play style which is to expand, expand and then expand some more.  Most civ 2 games I played I would have well over 150 cities by the end of the game.  3 and 4 put barriers in place to specifically mitigate expansion and punish the player for doing so.  That annoys me a lot.
> 
> 5 has that new one unit per tile dynamic and unlike many veterans of the games I really like the idea and execution.  The AI needs a LOT of work in that area but hey, civ has never really been very strong in the AI department.  The same barriers to expansion are there but I have gotten used to it and the strengths are more than worth it.  I have liked that one a lot.  I know it is sacrilegious to say so though as most of the fans are up in arms about 5 and the new unit restrictions.
Click to expand...


The unit restrictions don't bother me too much.  I am excited about the idea of support units mentioned in the new game.  (Artillery, anti-tank, or anti-air paired with an infantry or armored unit.)

I agree with you though, I do like the new combat system.  It always bothered me in all the previous versions how front lines never formed, it was very unrealistic.  This makes the simulation really come to life.

I enjoyed the villages and towns function in number 4.  I didn't care for having a ton of cities, I like to micro-manage cities quite a bit, once I get over 20 or 30 cities, that becomes burdensome.

I liked the corporations in the forth version.  I miss that in number 5.  I've always wanted to see international political factions, interest groups, NGO's etc. worked into that game.  I'm surprised we haven't seen that yet.  

I really enjoyed when Great Generals could build Armies in version three.  I suppose that would overwhelm the unit limit though.


It should be interesting to see what they do with the new version.


----------



## RWS

FA_Q2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOMM, wow, old game.  Thought about it, just never had the time.
> 
> Never had the chance to get into that one.  Did some Baldur's Gate in my time though.  That one and Diablo always kept me too busy.
> 
> 
> My son was into Minecraft.  I played it for an half hour, but I never saw the point.  I suppose, if you found someone's game, but the free style just sort of looked like it would bore me after a while.  I would just rather play with lego's.
> 
> 
> 
> HOMM 7 was released a few years ago.  Old franchise - new game depending on which one you are talking about.
Click to expand...


HOMM II and III were fantastic. Once they started trying to turn it into a 3D game I lost interest. But 2 & 3 built upon 1 and made it very beautiful, with great gameplay and music. 

Baldur's Gate was awesome! Wow... memories...  

My daughter is a Minecraft fanatic... I don't get the attraction either... I try to play along, but it's just not there. Meanwhile, she's fantastic at COD and other action games, but for some reason Minecraft is more interesting to her than other more cerebral world-building games like LBP2. 

Maybe that's why I'm a dad. I just don't get that stuff anymore... 

I'm actually now remembering my 1st RPG that was FP style.... what was the name... Lands of Lore! That was a great game! Anybody play it? 

However after finishing the sequels I never got into 1st person anymore on an RPG. I got into shooter games in FP instead! And that was the end of a wonderful, magical era!


----------



## SuperDemocrat

jhonebrin said:


> Hi guys..i mostly play these games on my pc..Battlefield 3. Need for speed, tekken 3 and vice city....Tell me guys...which game are you playing on your pc.?



 World of Warcraft.


----------



## RWS

I play poker on my pc now. And many other places too... 

And I'm pretty good. 

That has become my turn-based-strategy game of choice, now that I'm older. 

Holy cow, I finally get it now... poker is a turn-based strategy game... whoa.... mind blowned..... That's why I love it so much and I'm so addicted to poker!!!


----------



## Bonzi

Texas Hold 'Em is a lot of fun - I used to play.
Spades was the game I was MOST addicted to however.

I loved the Pinball game that was on one of the version of Windows.  I miss having those games on the computer!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## FA_Q2

Bonzi said:


>


lol.  I remember that pinball game.  It was very fun in its time.

Always wanted to fill the center upgrade ring - never came within a million miles of doing so.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Bonzi said:


>



An oldy but a goody.


----------



## Bleipriester

Anybody played Two Worlds?


----------



## FA_Q2

Bleipriester said:


> Anybody played Two Worlds?


Yes and I still hate the company that produced that POS.

It was really fun... in the beginning.  Then the massive bugs started to arrive that crashed the game and found out that multiplayer which could have been amazing consisted of a whopping single dungeon (aside from the basic training one) that took about 15 min to completely.  It was so aggravating because they had so many damn good ideas.  building your own town, a magic system that was very customizable and so many options.  Then they limited the world to almost nothing - sad.


----------



## Bleipriester

FA_Q2 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody played Two Worlds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and I still hate the company that produced that POS.
> 
> It was really fun... in the beginning.  Then the massive bugs started to arrive that crashed the game and found out that multiplayer which could have been amazing consisted of a whopping single dungeon (aside from the basic training one) that took about 15 min to completely.  It was so aggravating because they had so many damn good ideas.  building your own town, a magic system that was very customizable and so many options.  Then they limited the world to almost nothing - sad.
Click to expand...

There are 50 sq.km to be explored. Over 1000 different armor parts and weapons. Etc, etc. I think there is plenty pf content. The major bug that I am facing is that I cannot use horses anymore. The first horse had some items stored. Good, it was very early...


----------



## FA_Q2

Bleipriester said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody played Two Worlds?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and I still hate the company that produced that POS.
> 
> It was really fun... in the beginning.  Then the massive bugs started to arrive that crashed the game and found out that multiplayer which could have been amazing consisted of a whopping single dungeon (aside from the basic training one) that took about 15 min to completely.  It was so aggravating because they had so many damn good ideas.  building your own town, a magic system that was very customizable and so many options.  Then they limited the world to almost nothing - sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are 50 sq.km to be explored. Over 1000 different armor parts and weapons. Etc, etc. I think there is plenty pf content. The major bug that I am facing is that I cannot use horses anymore. The first horse had some items stored. Good, it was very early...
Click to expand...

There was a fair amount of content in the single player campaign but that was bugged beyond play ability for me (and many others) around the halfway point.  The land to 'explore' really does not have much exploring though - not even close to other open world games that are on the market today or were on the market when that game was released.  The multiplayer though had enormous potential but had almost zero content.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Bonzi said:


> Texas Hold 'Em is a lot of fun - I used to play.
> Spades was the game I was MOST addicted to however.
> 
> I loved the Pinball game that was on one of the version of Windows.  I miss having those games on the computer!



I still play spades, used to play on MSN, but it always messed up so you couldn't play it. Now I've found a new place, the only problem is you can't put people on ignore so you never play with them again.


----------



## frigidweirdo

MisterBeale said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I still haven't played all the civs and scenarios in V. . . .
> 
> 
> Civilization 6: everything you need to know | PC Gamer
> 
> 
> 
> Played them all since 2.  A wonderful series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one did you think was the best?
> 
> I too have played them all since number 2.  I remember vividly discovering civ for the first time, and being a bit skeptical.
> 
> and then getting hooked.
> 
> So many good things about 3, 4, and 5.
Click to expand...


I've played since 2. 5 is the best by far. I play on the very hard level, with 6 civs, very challenging, 4 would have too many units for it to be fun, so 5 being hexs and only one unit per hex has made it much more challenging. 

I'd probably need a new computer to play 6 though, this thing is 4 years old and I made sure it could play civ 5 at the time.....


----------



## Bleipriester

FA_Q2 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody played Two Worlds?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and I still hate the company that produced that POS.
> 
> It was really fun... in the beginning.  Then the massive bugs started to arrive that crashed the game and found out that multiplayer which could have been amazing consisted of a whopping single dungeon (aside from the basic training one) that took about 15 min to completely.  It was so aggravating because they had so many damn good ideas.  building your own town, a magic system that was very customizable and so many options.  Then they limited the world to almost nothing - sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are 50 sq.km to be explored. Over 1000 different armor parts and weapons. Etc, etc. I think there is plenty pf content. The major bug that I am facing is that I cannot use horses anymore. The first horse had some items stored. Good, it was very early...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a fair amount of content in the single player campaign but that was bugged beyond play ability for me (and many others) around the halfway point.  The land to 'explore' really does not have much exploring though - not even close to other open world games that are on the market today or were on the market when that game was released.  The multiplayer though had enormous potential but had almost zero content.
Click to expand...

I was never interested in the multiplqayer. However, I do not agree with you about the content. The game has a weakness : the guild system. One has not really the feeling to be part of a guild. But it has a lot of strengths: The magic system, the alchemy system outmatch any other. And of course the amount of different items and the possibilities to upgrade them.


----------



## Bonzi

frigidweirdo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Hold 'Em is a lot of fun - I used to play.
> Spades was the game I was MOST addicted to however.
> 
> I loved the Pinball game that was on one of the version of Windows.  I miss having those games on the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still play spades, used to play on MSN, but it always messed up so you couldn't play it. Now I've found a new place, the only problem is you can't put people on ignore so you never play with them again.
Click to expand...


Mplayer was the best set up for Spades that I have ever played.  You could play games that where people had to play a card in 5 seconds or a card was played for them.  There were tournaments, the interface was awesome.  Not sure I could get into it again, I have not found a format I like as much (and really, I'm not a great player anyway... )


----------



## frigidweirdo

Bonzi said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Hold 'Em is a lot of fun - I used to play.
> Spades was the game I was MOST addicted to however.
> 
> I loved the Pinball game that was on one of the version of Windows.  I miss having those games on the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still play spades, used to play on MSN, but it always messed up so you couldn't play it. Now I've found a new place, the only problem is you can't put people on ignore so you never play with them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mplayer was the best set up for Spades that I have ever played.  You could play games that where people had to play a card in 5 seconds or a card was played for them.  There were tournaments, the interface was awesome.  Not sure I could get into it again, I have not found a format I like as much (and really, I'm not a great player anyway... )
Click to expand...


The one I'm playing you can choose 5 minute boards, 7 minutes or 10 minutes. If you run out of time, you lose.


----------



## Bonzi

frigidweirdo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Hold 'Em is a lot of fun - I used to play.
> Spades was the game I was MOST addicted to however.
> 
> I loved the Pinball game that was on one of the version of Windows.  I miss having those games on the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still play spades, used to play on MSN, but it always messed up so you couldn't play it. Now I've found a new place, the only problem is you can't put people on ignore so you never play with them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mplayer was the best set up for Spades that I have ever played.  You could play games that where people had to play a card in 5 seconds or a card was played for them.  There were tournaments, the interface was awesome.  Not sure I could get into it again, I have not found a format I like as much (and really, I'm not a great player anyway... )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one I'm playing you can choose 5 minute boards, 7 minutes or 10 minutes. If you run out of time, you lose.
Click to expand...


Well it's been a long time, and, I don't have time to get involved in Spades again!  Most of my free time is spent here on USMB (free computer time that is) -


----------



## frigidweirdo

Bonzi said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Hold 'Em is a lot of fun - I used to play.
> Spades was the game I was MOST addicted to however.
> 
> I loved the Pinball game that was on one of the version of Windows.  I miss having those games on the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still play spades, used to play on MSN, but it always messed up so you couldn't play it. Now I've found a new place, the only problem is you can't put people on ignore so you never play with them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mplayer was the best set up for Spades that I have ever played.  You could play games that where people had to play a card in 5 seconds or a card was played for them.  There were tournaments, the interface was awesome.  Not sure I could get into it again, I have not found a format I like as much (and really, I'm not a great player anyway... )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one I'm playing you can choose 5 minute boards, 7 minutes or 10 minutes. If you run out of time, you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it's been a long time, and, I don't have time to get involved in Spades again!  Most of my free time is spent here on USMB (free computer time that is) -
Click to expand...


Oh, well.... I spend a bit of time here, I play maybe one game a day of spades. I have some time to spare, especially as it's getting warmer and I'm getting lazier.


----------



## Bonzi

frigidweirdo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Hold 'Em is a lot of fun - I used to play.
> Spades was the game I was MOST addicted to however.
> 
> I loved the Pinball game that was on one of the version of Windows.  I miss having those games on the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still play spades, used to play on MSN, but it always messed up so you couldn't play it. Now I've found a new place, the only problem is you can't put people on ignore so you never play with them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mplayer was the best set up for Spades that I have ever played.  You could play games that where people had to play a card in 5 seconds or a card was played for them.  There were tournaments, the interface was awesome.  Not sure I could get into it again, I have not found a format I like as much (and really, I'm not a great player anyway... )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one I'm playing you can choose 5 minute boards, 7 minutes or 10 minutes. If you run out of time, you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it's been a long time, and, I don't have time to get involved in Spades again!  Most of my free time is spent here on USMB (free computer time that is) -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, well.... I spend a bit of time here, I play maybe one game a day of spades. I have some time to spare, especially as it's getting warmer and I'm getting lazier.
Click to expand...


It's not like I have this rocking social calendar!  I love games - I could play them all day on line if I was not careful!  Drives my husband crazy that I like the internet so much - and I do - so I have to make myself not spend time on it.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Bonzi said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still play spades, used to play on MSN, but it always messed up so you couldn't play it. Now I've found a new place, the only problem is you can't put people on ignore so you never play with them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mplayer was the best set up for Spades that I have ever played.  You could play games that where people had to play a card in 5 seconds or a card was played for them.  There were tournaments, the interface was awesome.  Not sure I could get into it again, I have not found a format I like as much (and really, I'm not a great player anyway... )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one I'm playing you can choose 5 minute boards, 7 minutes or 10 minutes. If you run out of time, you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it's been a long time, and, I don't have time to get involved in Spades again!  Most of my free time is spent here on USMB (free computer time that is) -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, well.... I spend a bit of time here, I play maybe one game a day of spades. I have some time to spare, especially as it's getting warmer and I'm getting lazier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like I have this rocking social calendar!  I love games - I could play them all day on line if I was not careful!  Drives my husband crazy that I like the internet so much - and I do - so I have to make myself not spend time on it.
Click to expand...


But spades isn't really playing games online, it's just spades, haha.


----------



## IsaacNewton

I'm downloading NBA2K16, the thing is 44GB! 44 Gigabytes. I remember playing Links386 on pc and you had two or three floppy discs. The hard drive on my first pc was 2GB. 

44GB! For one game. When will a game break the 100GB barrier or has one already done this.


----------



## Bleipriester

The largest game I ever installed was TESO with 60 GB. But in fact it was TESO x2, one for the European sever and one for the American Server. Your characters are bound the respective server. I played on the US server only to avoid pigs obfuscating my playing fun.


----------



## MisterBeale

Wow, I should have posted this earlier.

Dealing with a sinus infection, and too much head ache to post much.  

That being said, I have gotten a year or two worth of gaming purchases done this week for the family.  At least till Yuletide, if not later.  This will take some time.

I just wanted to alert anyone still following this thread, now is the time to get your new games if you haven't already.

*How to Get the Best Deals During This Week's Steam Sale*
http://lifehacker.com/how-to-get-the-best-deals-during-this-weeks-steam-sale-735529736
Even popular, best-selling, and newly released titles can see huge discounts, on the order of 75% to 90% off in some cases. Those discounts are hard to resist, but there’s a method to Steam’s madness. Here’s how to get the games you want for as little as possible.






Sale ends July 4th 10am PDT

I think I'm getting $130 worth of software for $25 bones.  I will update later.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## FA_Q2

Is that German?


----------



## Bleipriester

Yes,
Heck, many items fell through the surfaces when I loaded the game the next time. The alarmer even fell into the ground floor.


----------



## Bleipriester

Weired stuff happened to some items. Some even traveled upstairs. I searched long for the Mr. Gutsy model. However, the alarmer, the folded US flag and some other items vanished completely. I am now making a new house, this time from scratch, no prefab house.


----------



## FA_Q2

Games like this are always plagued with problems like that.  To many items intersecting.


----------



## Bleipriester

That´s really annoying. You can even build our own homes and put a lot of furniture in it but when you try to put some life into it, the game screws up. You have to drop an item from your inventory and then place it in the workshop mode. Quite moronic. But great game though.


----------



## danielpalos

SimCity is pretty interesting, for a while.


----------



## Bleipriester

*Dirt Rally vs Project Cars
*
Which do you like better? I know, the games are hardly comparable because of their entirely different settings but in terms of overall quality and fun, a comparison is OK. Personally, I don´t like the tracks in Project Cars so much. They are focusing on Formula 1, though some nice tracks along the US coast, in France and even the famous Nordschleife are present. There are interesting cars, too. There is not so much content compared with Gran Turismo but the quality is far better.
Dirt Rally clearly features more and more interesting tracks. Highly detailed off-road courses make fast driving a real challenge compared to the rally games of the recent years. ​


----------



## yiostheoy

jhonebrin said:


> Hi guys..i mostly play these games on my pc..Battlefield 3. Need for speed, tekken 3 and vice city....Tell me guys...which game are you playing on your pc.?


Wow, old thread.  Looks like this guy/gal did not last either.


----------



## yiostheoy

Bleipriester said:


> Some Acts Of Aggression. Watch me zocking a skirmish...


So you resurrected it ... .


----------



## yiostheoy

I am old school.

I like chess, backgammon, poker, and solitaire.

No action.

Lots of thinking.

Good for your brain.

Saves you from carpal tunnel.


----------



## Bleipriester

yiostheoy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Acts Of Aggression. Watch me zocking a skirmish...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you resurrected it ... .
Click to expand...

What does that mean?


----------



## Bleipriester

*Heagemonia - Legions of Iron 
*
For if you liked this 2002 space RTS: It is available for mobiles!
As usual, the controls are tricky (imagine to scroll within 3 dimensional maps) but the solution is acceptable and you can always pause to issue your commands and fit the view.













Haegemonia - Legions of Iron - Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## danielpalos

StarColony.  It is a free, browser based game.


----------



## Sbiker

danielpalos said:


> SimCity is pretty interesting, for a while.



What do you think about Minecraft?


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## FA_Q2

MisterBeale said:


>


LOL.  Thank you


----------



## Bleipriester

New in store: The Galaxy Note 7


----------



## westwall

Sbiker said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> SimCity is pretty interesting, for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about Minecraft?
Click to expand...





I play it with my daughter and we even went to Minecon down in Anaheim just a few weeks ago!


----------



## MisterBeale

yiostheoy said:


> I am old school.
> 
> I like chess, backgammon, poker, and solitaire.
> 
> No action.
> 
> Lots of thinking.
> 
> Good for your brain.
> 
> Saves you from carpal tunnel.


Same.

You are robbing yourself of a great experience of you don't get into Civilization.


----------



## Sbiker

westwall said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> SimCity is pretty interesting, for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about Minecraft?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play it with my daughter and we even went to Minecon down in Anaheim just a few weeks ago!
Click to expand...


Super! My children like it too, but I'm a fan - to build something from cubes, in night after work  I use mod with trains - it's awesome, like small railroad in childhood


----------



## MisterBeale

westwall said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> SimCity is pretty interesting, for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about Minecraft?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play it with my daughter and we even went to Minecon down in Anaheim just a few weeks ago!
Click to expand...

I tried it once.

I just didn't see how it was superior to playing with legos.  I suppose it you don't have a lot of legos, it would be.

But my family has been collecting them, and handing them down now generations since the 70's.  The collection has grown quite large.

My son and I would play Mine craft for a little bit, but then it would just put me in the mood to play with legos.


----------



## westwall

MisterBeale said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> SimCity is pretty interesting, for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about Minecraft?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play it with my daughter and we even went to Minecon down in Anaheim just a few weeks ago!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried it once.
> 
> I just didn't see how it was superior to playing with legos.  I suppose it you don't have a lot of legos, it would be.
> 
> But my family has been collecting them, and handing them down now generations since the 70's.  The collection has grown quite large.
> 
> My son and I would play Mine craft for a little bit, but then it would just put me in the mood to play with legos.
Click to expand...








I like Minecraft because you can do anything you want to.  ANYTHING.  If you want to be an explorer (what I like) you can be.  I wander all over the place taking pictures of the fantastic landforms I see.  My daughter loves to build towns.  Every now and then I will happen upon a NPC village and I will linger there for awhile improving that village and then I move on.  One other person I know who is likewise an explorer type also likes to build roads so he mines a particular block he likes, and builds roads all over the place trying to link up all of the various NPC villages he comes across.  

The other part of Minecraft I like is, it is HUGE.  I will be able to explore this place until I die.  The maps are the equivalent size of 58 Earths.  As near infinite as you can get.


----------



## Sbiker

westwall said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> SimCity is pretty interesting, for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about Minecraft?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play it with my daughter and we even went to Minecon down in Anaheim just a few weeks ago!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried it once.
> 
> I just didn't see how it was superior to playing with legos.  I suppose it you don't have a lot of legos, it would be.
> 
> But my family has been collecting them, and handing them down now generations since the 70's.  The collection has grown quite large.
> 
> My son and I would play Mine craft for a little bit, but then it would just put me in the mood to play with legos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Minecraft because you can do anything you want to.  ANYTHING.  If you want to be an explorer (what I like) you can be.  I wander all over the place taking pictures of the fantastic landforms I see.  My daughter loves to build towns.  Every now and then I will happen upon a NPC village and I will linger there for awhile improving that village and then I move on.  One other person I know who is likewise an explorer type also likes to build roads so he mines a particular block he likes, and builds roads all over the place trying to link up all of the various NPC villages he comes across.
> 
> The other part of Minecraft I like is, it is HUGE.  I will be able to explore this place until I die.  The maps are the equivalent size of 58 Earths.  As near infinite as you can get.
Click to expand...


Yeah. I use one map for a years, having many towns, with railroad, with NPC - and it's interesting, when you find a buildings or some trails, made a lot months ago - you could feel as archeologist, or explorer of ancient civilizations 

Also you can make dungeons with enemy NPC and then fight with them. I have a Flan mod with a much or weapon, so sometimes playing MC remember Counters Strike  

And with Buildcraft, IC2, Railcraft and Traincraft it also like an awesome age of Steampunk...


----------



## Sbiker

MisterBeale said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> SimCity is pretty interesting, for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about Minecraft?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play it with my daughter and we even went to Minecon down in Anaheim just a few weeks ago!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried it once.
> 
> I just didn't see how it was superior to playing with legos.  I suppose it you don't have a lot of legos, it would be.
> 
> But my family has been collecting them, and handing them down now generations since the 70's.  The collection has grown quite large.
> 
> My son and I would play Mine craft for a little bit, but then it would just put me in the mood to play with legos.
Click to expand...


You're right, it's really similar  Legos now also have many toolsets to make anything you want, including robots...


----------



## Muhammed

Here's a classic.

http://my.ign.com/atari/battlezone


----------



## RWS

OMG, I sucked so bad at that game in the arcade!!! But I loved it so much!! 

First FPS, and it was so immersive at the time...

The vector graphics were out of this world!


----------



## MisterBeale

Muhammed said:


> Here's a classic.
> 
> http://my.ign.com/atari/battlezone


I love vector graphic games.

Some of my favorites were Stellar 7 which looks almost identical to Battle Zone, Asteroids, and of course, Star Wars.


----------



## RWS

Now Asteroids, I was great at! I used to sell my games after I accumulated enough lives. 

But then I would waste those quarters on Battlezone! I could never master that one...  

There's another I liked, it had concentric circles of vector graphics, and the goal was to shoot through till you got the guy in the middle... Castle... castle something, or something castle. That was fun too!


----------



## RWS

And then came Defender, and I would just genocide my people by accident!


----------



## rcfieldz

I put many quarters into a Defender machine with friends.


----------



## RWS

That was a great game, i was just not so good at it . There's a playstation game that has a lot of these games on it, including Defender. But that version of Defender is even harder than the original. I gave up after a few tries. It's obscenely hard. Even harder than the original. 

Have you guys tried it?


----------



## rcfieldz

When I find a good rendition of Defender for pc I might buy it.


----------



## Bleipriester

Three candidate elections are due and we choose the most disgusting, perverted and criminal one. Heck, organized crime took over and we cannot afford innocent white sheep in the government.
When you drive your Leopard tank and encounter strange Dusche and Pißwasser ads you know you have chosen the right candidate to handle this place. Don´t drive over passersby that have a Galaxy Note 7 or your vehicle might be damaged on the brutal final towards presidency. The winner gets a free Pißwasser and takes a good ol´ German shower...
And always, always respect the given copyrights!


----------



## rcfieldz

I want to get GTA IV. I finished GTA lll years ago. Been thinking about getting GTA V too. I would like to get GTA San Andreas also. Right now I'm trying to get thru Medal of Honor 10th Anniversary.


----------



## Bleipriester

rcfieldz said:


> I want to get GTA IV. I finished GTA lll years ago. Been thinking about getting GTA V too. I would like to get GTA San Andreas also. Right now I'm trying to get thru Medal of Honor 10th Anniversary.


Get a powerful rig then if you don´t have already. GTA IV needs a powerful CPU. Really. Don´t let them fool you with their minimum specs, it´s a blatant lie.

I just figured out that overclocking my CPU only lowers the framerate in GTA V. Very sickening as I am on the absolute minimum. It is no fun with that ugly visuals and a framerate about 30 (vsync off). Additionally, if you have only 1 GB VRAM, you´ll have to make do with the minimum car and ped density. As for entertainment, GTA is very good, of course. But I can´t get up to take some time for the games I wanted to have and finally have due to that old rig for that the GTX 750 ti isn´t a too big help. Time for a new computer. Zen will be available soon and the Intel/Nvidia combo will go to the living room...


----------



## RWS

I just played HOMM III until 3am last night! 

Don't need a fast cpu to replace my fast brain...


----------



## rcfieldz

I agree. Buying what you think is the best and fastest parts for a pc doesn't always mesh. Hours and hours of play is what it takes.


----------



## Bleipriester

I figured out cars have funny names in the game...







This one is an "Ubermacht Zion Cabrio" ("Superiority Zion Cabrio") and the makers intentionally waived the points on the U.


----------



## Bleipriester

So that guy locked my account and I had to deliver identification documents


----------



## Bleipriester

Decided to play it a second time after years. After 77 Oblivion days in Cyrodiil, my char is unstoppable and I have just discovered a tiny part of the country and not even started the main quest. I already liberated Kvatch, though, have two houses and a horse. My current one-handed sword does 20 damage (Basic damage with current skills at 100: 17) and 20 shock damage. My bow also does 20 damage. With that sword (longsword of storms) I am considering to quit pushing the destruction spells skill since bows and blades are also very developed due to constant usage. I am also great at light armor and moving. Some other skills like trading are also developed. Expert at three skills, fellow at two others. The hardest enemy is the terrible translation of text. Due to the gibberish I do not even now what it means sometimes.


----------



## Dalia

Nancy Drew


----------



## Iceweasel

Peggle. I got hooked on it. I don't care for the fps games anymore, did a lot of Wolfenstein, Doom then Quake. Peggle is based on Pachinco. I fried an iMac eventually with Peggle and put it on my PC but it runs hot and it shuts down. I may break down and get a PS4 to run it.


----------



## EverCurious

My latest is Total War: WARHAMMER on Steam


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester

Can you better my bandwidth?


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> Decided to play it a second time after years. After 77 Oblivion days in Cyrodiil, my char is unstoppable and I have just discovered a tiny part of the country and not even started the main quest. I already liberated Kvatch, though, have two houses and a horse. My current one-handed sword does 20 damage (Basic damage with current skills at 100: 17) and 20 shock damage. My bow also does 20 damage. With that sword (longsword of storms) I am considering to quit pushing the destruction spells skill since bows and blades are also very developed due to constant usage. I am also great at light armor and moving. Some other skills like trading are also developed. Expert at three skills, fellow at two others. The hardest enemy is the terrible translation of text. Due to the gibberish I do not even now what it means sometimes.



Is that Elder Scrolls Online?

If so, I've been playing quite a bit of this lately.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to play it a second time after years. After 77 Oblivion days in Cyrodiil, my char is unstoppable and I have just discovered a tiny part of the country and not even started the main quest. I already liberated Kvatch, though, have two houses and a horse. My current one-handed sword does 20 damage (Basic damage with current skills at 100: 17) and 20 shock damage. My bow also does 20 damage. With that sword (longsword of storms) I am considering to quit pushing the destruction spells skill since bows and blades are also very developed due to constant usage. I am also great at light armor and moving. Some other skills like trading are also developed. Expert at three skills, fellow at two others. The hardest enemy is the terrible translation of text. Due to the gibberish I do not even now what it means sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Elder Scrolls Online?
> 
> If so, I've been playing quite a bit of this lately.
Click to expand...

No, that´s TES IV: Oblivion. Played ESO as well, though. Here´s my char:


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to play it a second time after years. After 77 Oblivion days in Cyrodiil, my char is unstoppable and I have just discovered a tiny part of the country and not even started the main quest. I already liberated Kvatch, though, have two houses and a horse. My current one-handed sword does 20 damage (Basic damage with current skills at 100: 17) and 20 shock damage. My bow also does 20 damage. With that sword (longsword of storms) I am considering to quit pushing the destruction spells skill since bows and blades are also very developed due to constant usage. I am also great at light armor and moving. Some other skills like trading are also developed. Expert at three skills, fellow at two others. The hardest enemy is the terrible translation of text. Due to the gibberish I do not even now what it means sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Elder Scrolls Online?
> 
> If so, I've been playing quite a bit of this lately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that´s TES IV: Oblivion. Played ESO as well, though. Here´s my char:
Click to expand...


The graphics look pretty good for Obvlion. I played that like 10 years back.

I'm liking ESO a lot better than I thought I would.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to play it a second time after years. After 77 Oblivion days in Cyrodiil, my char is unstoppable and I have just discovered a tiny part of the country and not even started the main quest. I already liberated Kvatch, though, have two houses and a horse. My current one-handed sword does 20 damage (Basic damage with current skills at 100: 17) and 20 shock damage. My bow also does 20 damage. With that sword (longsword of storms) I am considering to quit pushing the destruction spells skill since bows and blades are also very developed due to constant usage. I am also great at light armor and moving. Some other skills like trading are also developed. Expert at three skills, fellow at two others. The hardest enemy is the terrible translation of text. Due to the gibberish I do not even now what it means sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Elder Scrolls Online?
> 
> If so, I've been playing quite a bit of this lately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that´s TES IV: Oblivion. Played ESO as well, though. Here´s my char:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The graphics look pretty good for Obvlion. I played that like 10 years back.
> 
> I'm liking ESO a lot better than I thought I would.
Click to expand...

Maybe, I will continue ESO. When I paused they dropped that monthly fee and introduced that ingame currency, ending my motivation to play. Apparently, they suffered from a lack of players.


----------



## FA_Q2

Fitting


----------



## Bleipriester

Bleipriester said:


>


*Legal notice:*
This video is banned in the following countries:

- American Samoa
- American Virgin Islands
- Cook Islands
- Minor Outlying Islands
- Puerto Rico
- Samoa
- USA


----------



## IsaacNewton

Men of War: Assault Squad 2 

3rd person game and I thought I would dislike this but this game is really good.


----------



## heil hitler

KZ Manager Millennium: Hamburg Edition


----------



## Mac1958

"Pin the Tail on the Drunken Hooker".

No, wait.  That's not a PC game.

Never mind.
.


----------



## FA_Q2

Mac1958 said:


> "Pin the Tail on the Drunken Hooker".
> 
> No, wait.  That's not a PC game.
> 
> Never mind.
> .


Well....


----------



## Tresha91203

Star Citizen and Kerbal Space Program.

That reminds me, I need to send food to my Kerbal stuck in space because I FORGOT SOLAR PANELS!!!


----------



## MisterBeale

Guild Wars 2 is now free to play?!


https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/play-for-free-today/


----------



## danielpalos

The demo of Command and Conquer: Tiberian Sun, is pretty fun, for a while.


----------



## Bleipriester

danielpalos said:


> The demo of Command and Conquer: Tiberian Sun, is pretty fun, for a while.


I love 18 years old demos, too.


----------



## Muhammed

Rise of Nations


----------



## Bleipriester

I am currently playing my own little singleplayer mod for Battlefield 2 because of boredom.

Boring Singleplayer mod for Battlefield 2

I have started creating a new version that will remove uncaps and drops LAV 25 instead of buggies.


----------



## danielpalos

Bleipriester said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The demo of Command and Conquer: Tiberian Sun, is pretty fun, for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I love 18 years old demos, too.
Click to expand...

i need a faster computer to play the latest browser based games.  I can't wait for new games with the next generation of programming languages.


----------



## Bleipriester

danielpalos said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The demo of Command and Conquer: Tiberian Sun, is pretty fun, for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I love 18 years old demos, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i need a faster computer to play the latest browser based games.  I can't wait for new games with the next generation of programming languages.
Click to expand...

Browser games are crap. Even C&C as growser game is garbage. But there are good computer games around. All the console games and PC exclusive ones.


----------



## Dajjal

I am currently playing half life 2. I played it twice when it came out, but not since then, until now. I just got through a difficult bit where you get overrun by soldiers, only to get killed by a load more I was not expecting.

The game has various different episodes, like where you get to drive a boat, and then a car with a machine gun on the bonnet. Then you get to control giant insects, and get them to fight for you : Its fun.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester

I am creating my new home currently. It´s still in the making so don´t expect too much.


----------



## Montrovant

Bleipriester said:


> I am creating my new home currently. It´s still in the making so don´t expect too much.



I haven't even gotten around to Fallout 3 or New Vegas yet.


----------



## Bleipriester

Montrovant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am creating my new home currently. It´s still in the making so don´t expect too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even gotten around to Fallout 3 or New Vegas yet.
Click to expand...

About time then


----------



## Montrovant

Bleipriester said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am creating my new home currently. It´s still in the making so don´t expect too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even gotten around to Fallout 3 or New Vegas yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About time then
Click to expand...


I did actually start Fallout 3 quite a while back, but I had problems with it crashing and gave up.  I'm pretty sure I haven't tried it since I put my newest PC together, though.

I'm playing Saints Row 4 at the moment, and when I'm done I might go back to Assassin's Creed (I have Black Flag waiting to be played), or I still haven't gotten around to playing the Elder Scrolls anthology I bought a long time ago (it's got the 5 games from Arena to Skyrim).  I have so many games waiting to be played, I don't know when I'll actually get to Fallout again.  

I loved the first 2 Fallout games, but they were very different from the newer versions.


----------



## Bleipriester

Montrovant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am creating my new home currently. It´s still in the making so don´t expect too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even gotten around to Fallout 3 or New Vegas yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About time then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did actually start Fallout 3 quite a while back, but I had problems with it crashing and gave up.  I'm pretty sure I haven't tried it since I put my newest PC together, though.
> 
> I'm playing Saints Row 4 at the moment, and when I'm done I might go back to Assassin's Creed (I have Black Flag waiting to be played), or I still haven't gotten around to playing the Elder Scrolls anthology I bought a long time ago (it's got the 5 games from Arena to Skyrim).  I have so many games waiting to be played, I don't know when I'll actually get to Fallout again.
> 
> I loved the first 2 Fallout games, but they were very different from the newer versions.
Click to expand...

Fallout 3 had a problem with Quadcore CPUs and crashed regularly. Very annoying.

I have been working on my home and Sanctuary, here some pics.

My home, work in progress of course:




I figured out that meanwhile, items normally do not move around and disappear to somewhere. Some still do.

I constructed a bridge from my home to the home of the first settlers:















Visiting Preston´s flat








All flats do not only have light but are directly connected to the electrical grid, so I can later add computers and other fun:





First level corridor:






View from the bridge. Sturges somehow managed to get on that roof:






It´s quite fun to build that settlements and each item built also grants XP. There seems to be no annoying level cap in Fallout 4, btw.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Montrovant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am creating my new home currently. It´s still in the making so don´t expect too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even gotten around to Fallout 3 or New Vegas yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About time then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did actually start Fallout 3 quite a while back, but I had problems with it crashing and gave up.  I'm pretty sure I haven't tried it since I put my newest PC together, though.
> 
> I'm playing Saints Row 4 at the moment, and when I'm done I might go back to Assassin's Creed (I have Black Flag waiting to be played), or I still haven't gotten around to playing the Elder Scrolls anthology I bought a long time ago (it's got the 5 games from Arena to Skyrim).  I have so many games waiting to be played, I don't know when I'll actually get to Fallout again.
> 
> I loved the first 2 Fallout games, but they were very different from the newer versions.
Click to expand...



Fallout 3 had SERIOUS problems when it was released.  All the bugs have long ago been patched though.

I had very little trouble with Fallout 4 - buying ID did wonders for the Bethesda engine.


----------



## FA_Q2

Uncensored2008 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am creating my new home currently. It´s still in the making so don´t expect too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even gotten around to Fallout 3 or New Vegas yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About time then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did actually start Fallout 3 quite a while back, but I had problems with it crashing and gave up.  I'm pretty sure I haven't tried it since I put my newest PC together, though.
> 
> I'm playing Saints Row 4 at the moment, and when I'm done I might go back to Assassin's Creed (I have Black Flag waiting to be played), or I still haven't gotten around to playing the Elder Scrolls anthology I bought a long time ago (it's got the 5 games from Arena to Skyrim).  I have so many games waiting to be played, I don't know when I'll actually get to Fallout again.
> 
> I loved the first 2 Fallout games, but they were very different from the newer versions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fallout 3 had SERIOUS problems when it was released.  All the bugs have long ago been patched though.
> 
> I had very little trouble with Fallout 4 - buying ID did wonders for the Bethesda engine.
Click to expand...

That is the main problem that I have with Bethsada - most of their games include massive and wonderful worlds with absolute shit mechanics and quality control.  FO3 and all the elder scrolls the community made great games with mods including massive patches that the developers didn't even bother integrating.  I find that rather unacceptable.  FO4 was one of the first games that did not require many mods to make a good experience though there were always some that made things better.  The leveling system was far superior IMHO too.


----------



## Bleipriester

Bleipriester said:


> I am currently playing my own little singleplayer mod for Battlefield 2 because of boredom.
> 
> Boring Singleplayer mod for Battlefield 2
> 
> I have started creating a new version that will remove uncaps and drops LAV 25 instead of buggies.


I have finished my little mod. It is primary for my self. When I want to play a shooter, I don´t want to waste hours on slaughtering animals to make bags and  belts. I want ACTION! Any responsibility is beyond me.

Boring Singleplayer mod for Battlefield 2


----------



## Bleipriester

I got COD4 for three bucks in the store. And it is not a budget edition but an old remnant. So I finally have it as an original. Incredible!


----------



## danielpalos

i got StarTopia to work in Ubuntu.


----------



## MaryL

Grim Fandango...Love Manny and that whole 40's ambiance...


----------



## RWS

Besides the obvious HOMM II and III, Panzer General 2 and 3, and Sid's early Civilizations, another thing that comes to mind is "Transport Tycoon". ! I was hooked on that!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Half Life 3, it rocks!


----------



## IsaacNewton

Like Arma 3 in WW2. Looks very promising.


----------



## frigidweirdo

RWS said:


> Besides the obvious HOMM II and III, Panzer General 2 and 3, and Sid's early Civilizations, another thing that comes to mind is "Transport Tycoon". ! I was hooked on that!



You can play transport tycoon type games now. But it's so dated, feels hard to play.


----------



## Gray Schmidt

Grand Theft Auto V.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Gray Schmidt said:


> Grand Theft Auto V.




Not nearly as good as GTA IV - other than graphics.

Roman may have been a Fredo clone, but the writing was expertly handled. Niko was definitely the most complex protagonist they have crafted.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Gray Schmidt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Theft Auto V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly as good as GTA IV - other than graphics.
> 
> Roman may have been a Fredo clone, but the writing was expertly handled. Niko was definitely the most complex protagonist they have crafted.
Click to expand...

I don´t think so. I was only laughing and laughing. That was not in GTA IV. Sad they do not localize the voice, all that reading while driving


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gray Schmidt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Theft Auto V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly as good as GTA IV - other than graphics.
> 
> Roman may have been a Fredo clone, but the writing was expertly handled. Niko was definitely the most complex protagonist they have crafted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t think so. I was only laughing and laughing. That was not in GTA IV. Sad they do not localize the voice, all that reading while driving
Click to expand...



Ironic that Niko was Eastern European, but you had to read Polish subtitles.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gray Schmidt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Theft Auto V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly as good as GTA IV - other than graphics.
> 
> Roman may have been a Fredo clone, but the writing was expertly handled. Niko was definitely the most complex protagonist they have crafted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t think so. I was only laughing and laughing. That was not in GTA IV. Sad they do not localize the voice, all that reading while driving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic that Niko was Eastern European, but you had to read Polish subtitles.
Click to expand...

I couldn´t do anything with Polish subtitles.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gray Schmidt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Theft Auto V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly as good as GTA IV - other than graphics.
> 
> Roman may have been a Fredo clone, but the writing was expertly handled. Niko was definitely the most complex protagonist they have crafted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t think so. I was only laughing and laughing. That was not in GTA IV. Sad they do not localize the voice, all that reading while driving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic that Niko was Eastern European, but you had to read Polish subtitles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn´t do anything with Polish subtitles.
Click to expand...



I thought you were from Poland?

Germany then? If so, I'm surprised they didn't have voice over, since that is a larger market.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gray Schmidt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Theft Auto V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly as good as GTA IV - other than graphics.
> 
> Roman may have been a Fredo clone, but the writing was expertly handled. Niko was definitely the most complex protagonist they have crafted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t think so. I was only laughing and laughing. That was not in GTA IV. Sad they do not localize the voice, all that reading while driving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic that Niko was Eastern European, but you had to read Polish subtitles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn´t do anything with Polish subtitles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were from Poland?
> 
> Germany then? If so, I'm surprised they didn't have voice over, since that is a larger market.
Click to expand...

Yes, German. But also English is a good choice - that´s fun learning 
There are some slangs also Brits and Americans have trouble to understand, though.

GTA is one of the few games (series) that do not have translations. But admitted: There´s a lot of talking. I remember that only the voice of Bellic cost 100.000 USD or something. And also the atmosphere of the game would suffer from a localization.


----------



## danielpalos

you can try Caesar 3 online


----------



## John006

My favorite PC Game is counter strike


----------



## harmonica

John006 said:


> My favorite PC Game is counter strike


does it have vehicles/lot's of multiplayers?


----------



## Bleipriester

Playing:

Flatout 4
Horizon Chase Turbo
NFS III - Hot Pursuit.

I have downloaded a modified version of NFS III that works on modern computers. Wow, what graphics! Had it better in mind...

Horizon Chase was initially made for Android. It resembles ancient racing games but not without its own charm. Horizon Chase Turbo is the new Windows version. It should run also on low end computers but you need DX 11, so XP is out.

Flatout 4 is quite fun. If you are reading a destroying review, ignore it. Our very critical online mag 4players loves it.

I am also trying Armor Clash II currently, a underdog RTS, but it is of low quality as of now. Takes eternal to start and FPS are low.


----------



## Bleipriester

It´s so freaking funny. Best racing game since Dirt Rally.


----------



## RWS

You're hot! And you like video games?!?

Are you Jewish?


----------



## my2¢

Euchre, Gin Rummy, Solitaire.


----------



## Bleipriester

So, another good game labeled abysmal by the 4Players online mag...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Raaka-Tu


----------



## RWS

HOMM 2 and 3

No contest


----------



## Natural Citizen

Age Of Empires


----------



## Bleipriester

Luckily, this was not made by a western company. Western developers have a good reason to not to produce such a game: Nobody wants to play Al-Qaeda or ISIS forces. And it would be hard to mount an authentic victory of democracy and freedom after at the end of the campaign.


----------



## dblack

Subnautica in VR was pretty amazing.


----------



## Montrovant

dblack said:


> Subnautica in VR was pretty amazing.



I believe I have Subnautica, but not the VR version.  Do you think it would be good as a normal game?


----------



## dblack

Montrovant said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subnautica in VR was pretty amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have Subnautica, but not the VR version.  Do you think it would be good as a normal game?
Click to expand...


Oh yeah - better is some ways. The conversion to VR was spotty - ui required some workarounds. And the graphics are better in normal mode. I enjoyed the immersion aspect of the VR experience, but it's a solid game underneath. It's an exploration/survival game with an interesting story behind it all. I recommend playing it 'survival mode' and avoiding spoilers. You can play sandbox style too - but many of the discoveries and achievements are more fun when your "life is on the line". :O)


----------



## SmokeALib

Doom. Back in the day.


----------



## Bleipriester

Clashes protract a little and infantry can use cover at most installations. Vehicles are quite vulnerable and they have an unusual "health"-system. Each vehicle has areas that can be damaged and the crew can get out to  repair the worst. Mission 3 (not from the very beginning, though). Still no on-demand air support. The game is fun so far and the setting far away from common.


----------



## Bleipriester

Time to party!


----------



## Ringel05

Still one of my favorites, Men of War Assault Squad.


----------



## FA_Q2

Just got back to Planetside 2 and loving it again.


----------



## Archit Roy

Now I don't play games but at my time, I was a huge fan of GTA. GTA San Andreas was my favorite game.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester

HAAAAM! MOOOOOORGN! GUUUUUUGN!


----------



## Ringel05

Went back to playing CoD Black Ops (1) multiplayer again.


----------



## MisterBeale

Natural Citizen said:


> Age Of Empires


Apparently this has a new life on Steam.  Lot of new players are playing AoE II.


----------



## Likkmee

jhonebrin said:


> Hi guys..i mostly play these games on my pc..Battlefield 3. Need for speed, tekken 3 and vice city....Tell me guys...which game are you playing on your pc.?


It's always nice admitting you're a moron. IB2 (blocked)


----------



## Montrovant

Ringel05 said:


> Went back to playing CoD Black Ops (1) multiplayer again.



I started playing a multiplayer FPS called Ironsight.  It's not the best, but it's free.


----------



## Bleipriester

You see that guy with his jeep full of explosives? I don´t like them.


Battle Report -  Battlelog  / Battlefield 3


----------



## Bleipriester

I want to play Act of Aggression. Nothing going on there.


----------



## dblack

MisterBeale said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Age Of Empires
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this has a new life on Steam.  Lot of new players are playing AoE II.
Click to expand...

It's a classic for good reason.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## martybegan

Re-playing Skyrim with the Skyrim ReDone mod, and my goal this playthrough is to find every freaking book in the game. 

And curate my library in my mansion.


----------



## Montrovant

martybegan said:


> Re-playing Skyrim with the Skyrim ReDone mod, and my goal this playthrough is to find every freaking book in the game.
> 
> And curate my library in my mansion.



I spent a little too much time on the aesthetics of books in my homes in Skyrim.  When I noticed, I realized it was about time to stop playing the game LOL.


----------



## Marion Morrison

dblack said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Age Of Empires
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this has a new life on Steam.  Lot of new players are playing AoE II.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a classic for good reason.
Click to expand...


I'm a Conquerors fan.


----------



## MisterBeale

Marion Morrison said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Age Of Empires
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this has a new life on Steam.  Lot of new players are playing AoE II.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a classic for good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Conquerors fan.
Click to expand...

The Steam version apparently has 3 expansions?  I don't own it, so I am not sure. . . Conquerors is now sort of standard with purchase. I don't have it, my kid does.   Not sure why you would want to go back and get repurchase something that you grew up on, but meh, there it is. . .

I'm stunned a game so old has new content being produced for it, it is unheard of in the gaming industry.  It sort of makes me think either Gates himself is playing it, or folks believe there is profit to be made there.

Last three Micro-Soft approved content;


----------



## FA_Q2

martybegan said:


> Re-playing Skyrim with the Skyrim ReDone mod, and my goal this playthrough is to find every freaking book in the game.
> 
> And curate my library in my mansion.


Just restarted myself but with Requiem last week.

I have played that game for thousands of hours and never beat it lol..  This time I am going to finish it and put it to bed.

7 days to die has been taking up a lot of my time lately now too.  Damn good voxel game.


----------



## gnicari

iRacing is my main PC game that I play. 

When I’m not doing that lately I have been playing a lot of Rising Storm 2.


----------



## martybegan

FA_Q2 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re-playing Skyrim with the Skyrim ReDone mod, and my goal this playthrough is to find every freaking book in the game.
> 
> And curate my library in my mansion.
> 
> 
> 
> Just restarted myself but with Requiem last week.
> 
> I have played that game for thousands of hours and never beat it lol..  This time I am going to finish it and put it to bed.
> 
> 7 days to die has been taking up a lot of my time lately now too.  Damn good voxel game.
Click to expand...


I've beaten it unmodded, but with the Skyrim Redone mod I find myself more into trying to clear as much content as possible.


----------



## Bleipriester

Finally! There it is! The Remscheid Simulator!


----------



## FA_Q2

martybegan said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re-playing Skyrim with the Skyrim ReDone mod, and my goal this playthrough is to find every freaking book in the game.
> 
> And curate my library in my mansion.
> 
> 
> 
> Just restarted myself but with Requiem last week.
> 
> I have played that game for thousands of hours and never beat it lol..  This time I am going to finish it and put it to bed.
> 
> 7 days to die has been taking up a lot of my time lately now too.  Damn good voxel game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've beaten it unmodded, but with the Skyrim Redone mod I find myself more into trying to clear as much content as possible.
Click to expand...

Could not get to the end because by level 20 (like an hour or two into the game) you become a demigod without a concern for danger at all.


----------



## dblack

I've been playing Witcher 3. It's a good game, but the Bethesda games kind of spoiled me. They have a pretty good algorithm for adjusting difficulty to the player character. Witcher doesn't do that. If you're not at the right level for a quest, it's going to be a pain in the ass.

With the Bethesda games, I tend to charge through the main story, and then do the side quests after the fact. You can't really do that with Witcher.


----------



## FA_Q2

dblack said:


> I've been playing Witcher 3. It's a good game, but the Bethesda games kind of spoiled me. They have a pretty good algorithm for adjusting difficulty to the player character. Witcher doesn't do that. If you're not at the right level for a quest, it's going to be a pain in the ass.
> 
> With the Bethesda games, I tend to charge through the main story, and then do the side quests after the fact. You can't really do that with Witcher.


lol.  

That is what I LIKED about witcher.  I HATE adjusted difficulty settings - they pretty much ensure the game remains super easy to the point that you outstrip the adjustments - then it becomes child's play.

The best part of the witcher though is the emphasis on preparation over twitch skills or run in and thump away.


----------



## Montrovant

FA_Q2 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing Witcher 3. It's a good game, but the Bethesda games kind of spoiled me. They have a pretty good algorithm for adjusting difficulty to the player character. Witcher doesn't do that. If you're not at the right level for a quest, it's going to be a pain in the ass.
> 
> With the Bethesda games, I tend to charge through the main story, and then do the side quests after the fact. You can't really do that with Witcher.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> That is what I LIKED about witcher.  I HATE adjusted difficulty settings - they pretty much ensure the game remains super easy to the point that you outstrip the adjustments - then it becomes child's play.
> 
> The best part of the witcher though is the emphasis on preparation over twitch skills or run in and thump away.
Click to expand...


I own it, but I haven't played Witcher 3 yet.  It's been recommended to me highly, I just have so many games and only bought it recently, so I haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## FA_Q2

Montrovant said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing Witcher 3. It's a good game, but the Bethesda games kind of spoiled me. They have a pretty good algorithm for adjusting difficulty to the player character. Witcher doesn't do that. If you're not at the right level for a quest, it's going to be a pain in the ass.
> 
> With the Bethesda games, I tend to charge through the main story, and then do the side quests after the fact. You can't really do that with Witcher.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> That is what I LIKED about witcher.  I HATE adjusted difficulty settings - they pretty much ensure the game remains super easy to the point that you outstrip the adjustments - then it becomes child's play.
> 
> The best part of the witcher though is the emphasis on preparation over twitch skills or run in and thump away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own it, but I haven't played Witcher 3 yet.  It's been recommended to me highly, I just have so many games and only bought it recently, so I haven't gotten around to it yet.
Click to expand...

Worth a play.  It is an adult game with an adult story line.  That alone is a nice breath of fresh air.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

I STILL play Advanced Tactics Gold, a war game Igoyougo no real time. It is really a game maker with the editor. There is still a modding community asscoviated with it lots of Mods but most are WW2 style mods a few other types too but mostly WW2. Sold By Matrixgames. The designer still supports the game we just had a new update like a month ago.


----------



## dblack

FA_Q2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing Witcher 3. It's a good game, but the Bethesda games kind of spoiled me. They have a pretty good algorithm for adjusting difficulty to the player character. Witcher doesn't do that. If you're not at the right level for a quest, it's going to be a pain in the ass.
> 
> With the Bethesda games, I tend to charge through the main story, and then do the side quests after the fact. You can't really do that with Witcher.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> That is what I LIKED about witcher.  I HATE adjusted difficulty settings - they pretty much ensure the game remains super easy to the point that you outstrip the adjustments - then it becomes child's play.
> 
> The best part of the witcher though is the emphasis on preparation over twitch skills or run in and thump away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own it, but I haven't played Witcher 3 yet.  It's been recommended to me highly, I just have so many games and only bought it recently, so I haven't gotten around to it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worth a play.  It is an adult game with an adult story line.  That alone is a nice breath of fresh air.
Click to expand...


And the scripted bits, voice acting etc, are all very well done. With the notable exception of the "last time on Witcher" narration that happens when loading a saved game. Every time it plays I hear "Troy McClure".


----------



## Bleipriester

Montrovant said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing Witcher 3. It's a good game, but the Bethesda games kind of spoiled me. They have a pretty good algorithm for adjusting difficulty to the player character. Witcher doesn't do that. If you're not at the right level for a quest, it's going to be a pain in the ass.
> 
> With the Bethesda games, I tend to charge through the main story, and then do the side quests after the fact. You can't really do that with Witcher.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> That is what I LIKED about witcher.  I HATE adjusted difficulty settings - they pretty much ensure the game remains super easy to the point that you outstrip the adjustments - then it becomes child's play.
> 
> The best part of the witcher though is the emphasis on preparation over twitch skills or run in and thump away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own it, but I haven't played Witcher 3 yet.  It's been recommended to me highly, I just have so many games and only bought it recently, so I haven't gotten around to it yet.
Click to expand...

Me too. You should play it. It is the best RPG Europe has to offer.


----------



## martybegan

FA_Q2 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re-playing Skyrim with the Skyrim ReDone mod, and my goal this playthrough is to find every freaking book in the game.
> 
> And curate my library in my mansion.
> 
> 
> 
> Just restarted myself but with Requiem last week.
> 
> I have played that game for thousands of hours and never beat it lol..  This time I am going to finish it and put it to bed.
> 
> 7 days to die has been taking up a lot of my time lately now too.  Damn good voxel game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've beaten it unmodded, but with the Skyrim Redone mod I find myself more into trying to clear as much content as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could not get to the end because by level 20 (like an hour or two into the game) you become a demigod without a concern for danger at all.
Click to expand...


Skyrim Redone ups the difficulty pretty well.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## dblack

Bleipriester said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing Witcher 3. It's a good game, but the Bethesda games kind of spoiled me. They have a pretty good algorithm for adjusting difficulty to the player character. Witcher doesn't do that. If you're not at the right level for a quest, it's going to be a pain in the ass.
> 
> With the Bethesda games, I tend to charge through the main story, and then do the side quests after the fact. You can't really do that with Witcher.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> That is what I LIKED about witcher.  I HATE adjusted difficulty settings - they pretty much ensure the game remains super easy to the point that you outstrip the adjustments - then it becomes child's play.
> 
> The best part of the witcher though is the emphasis on preparation over twitch skills or run in and thump away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own it, but I haven't played Witcher 3 yet.  It's been recommended to me highly, I just have so many games and only bought it recently, so I haven't gotten around to it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. You should play it. It is the best RPG Europe has to offer.
Click to expand...


I've stalled with it. It's too difficult for my tastes. I have no interest in playing the same scene, over and over again until I get it "right".


----------



## Bleipriester

dblack said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing Witcher 3. It's a good game, but the Bethesda games kind of spoiled me. They have a pretty good algorithm for adjusting difficulty to the player character. Witcher doesn't do that. If you're not at the right level for a quest, it's going to be a pain in the ass.
> 
> With the Bethesda games, I tend to charge through the main story, and then do the side quests after the fact. You can't really do that with Witcher.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> That is what I LIKED about witcher.  I HATE adjusted difficulty settings - they pretty much ensure the game remains super easy to the point that you outstrip the adjustments - then it becomes child's play.
> 
> The best part of the witcher though is the emphasis on preparation over twitch skills or run in and thump away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own it, but I haven't played Witcher 3 yet.  It's been recommended to me highly, I just have so many games and only bought it recently, so I haven't gotten around to it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. You should play it. It is the best RPG Europe has to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've stalled with it. It's too difficult for my tastes. I have no interest in playing the same scene, over and over again until I get it "right".
Click to expand...

Get through it. Then it won´t be that difficult anymore soon. Or adjust difficulty.


----------



## dblack

Bleipriester said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing Witcher 3. It's a good game, but the Bethesda games kind of spoiled me. They have a pretty good algorithm for adjusting difficulty to the player character. Witcher doesn't do that. If you're not at the right level for a quest, it's going to be a pain in the ass.
> 
> With the Bethesda games, I tend to charge through the main story, and then do the side quests after the fact. You can't really do that with Witcher.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> That is what I LIKED about witcher.  I HATE adjusted difficulty settings - they pretty much ensure the game remains super easy to the point that you outstrip the adjustments - then it becomes child's play.
> 
> The best part of the witcher though is the emphasis on preparation over twitch skills or run in and thump away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own it, but I haven't played Witcher 3 yet.  It's been recommended to me highly, I just have so many games and only bought it recently, so I haven't gotten around to it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. You should play it. It is the best RPG Europe has to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've stalled with it. It's too difficult for my tastes. I have no interest in playing the same scene, over and over again until I get it "right".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get through it. Then it won´t be that difficult anymore soon. Or adjust difficulty.
Click to expand...


I guess. I'm at this point where every quest available is over my pay grade (level). They seem to want you to grind, but there's not much to grind on. And since I don't like grinding much anyway, it was hard to stay interested.


----------



## Bleipriester

dblack said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> That is what I LIKED about witcher.  I HATE adjusted difficulty settings - they pretty much ensure the game remains super easy to the point that you outstrip the adjustments - then it becomes child's play.
> 
> The best part of the witcher though is the emphasis on preparation over twitch skills or run in and thump away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own it, but I haven't played Witcher 3 yet.  It's been recommended to me highly, I just have so many games and only bought it recently, so I haven't gotten around to it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. You should play it. It is the best RPG Europe has to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've stalled with it. It's too difficult for my tastes. I have no interest in playing the same scene, over and over again until I get it "right".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get through it. Then it won´t be that difficult anymore soon. Or adjust difficulty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess. I'm at this point where every quest available is over my pay grade (level). They seem to want you to grind, but there's not much to grind on. And since I don't like grinding much anyway, it was hard to stay interested.
Click to expand...

That is part of the game. But according to the developers you don´t have to.


----------



## FA_Q2

dblack said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> That is what I LIKED about witcher.  I HATE adjusted difficulty settings - they pretty much ensure the game remains super easy to the point that you outstrip the adjustments - then it becomes child's play.
> 
> The best part of the witcher though is the emphasis on preparation over twitch skills or run in and thump away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own it, but I haven't played Witcher 3 yet.  It's been recommended to me highly, I just have so many games and only bought it recently, so I haven't gotten around to it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. You should play it. It is the best RPG Europe has to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've stalled with it. It's too difficult for my tastes. I have no interest in playing the same scene, over and over again until I get it "right".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get through it. Then it won´t be that difficult anymore soon. Or adjust difficulty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess. I'm at this point where every quest available is over my pay grade (level). They seem to want you to grind, but there's not much to grind on. And since I don't like grinding much anyway, it was hard to stay interested.
Click to expand...

Really?

I never noticed any grinding in whitcher at all tbh.  It is all about preparation.  Prepare correctly and you are nigh unstoppable.


----------



## Uncensored2008

FA_Q2 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own it, but I haven't played Witcher 3 yet.  It's been recommended to me highly, I just have so many games and only bought it recently, so I haven't gotten around to it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. You should play it. It is the best RPG Europe has to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've stalled with it. It's too difficult for my tastes. I have no interest in playing the same scene, over and over again until I get it "right".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get through it. Then it won´t be that difficult anymore soon. Or adjust difficulty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess. I'm at this point where every quest available is over my pay grade (level). They seem to want you to grind, but there's not much to grind on. And since I don't like grinding much anyway, it was hard to stay interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> 
> I never noticed any grinding in whitcher at all tbh.  It is all about preparation.  Prepare correctly and you are nigh unstoppable.
Click to expand...


In Witcher 2? Seriously?

3 was far better about this.


----------



## FA_Q2

Uncensored2008 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. You should play it. It is the best RPG Europe has to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've stalled with it. It's too difficult for my tastes. I have no interest in playing the same scene, over and over again until I get it "right".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get through it. Then it won´t be that difficult anymore soon. Or adjust difficulty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess. I'm at this point where every quest available is over my pay grade (level). They seem to want you to grind, but there's not much to grind on. And since I don't like grinding much anyway, it was hard to stay interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> 
> I never noticed any grinding in whitcher at all tbh.  It is all about preparation.  Prepare correctly and you are nigh unstoppable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Witcher 2? Seriously?
> 
> 3 was far better about this.
Click to expand...

Yes. 

Maybe I just have nostalgic glasses   I always played on the hardest difficulty though and never felt the need to grind at all.  I also tend do be a completionist though so normally I have completed all the quests up until that point.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Far Cry 2-5 Go suck a dick.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Half- Life 2, fuck you! !


----------



## FA_Q2

Marion Morrison said:


> Far Cry 2-5 Go suck a dick.


After the abortion of a game that far cry 2 was I will never purchase a far cry game.  Not only was it a mess of buggy bullshit but it was also steeped in rootkits.


----------



## Marion Morrison

FA_Q2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far Cry 2-5 Go suck a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> After the abortion of a game that far cry 2 was I will never purchase a far cry game.  Not only was it a mess of buggy bullshit but it was also steeped in rootkits.
Click to expand...


Ain't no rootkits in mine, but a gang of enemies might spawn right behind you.

Personally I don't think graphics and games have gotten much better since Far Cry 2.

I don't think I have 5, that was a good concept ..and they kinda lost their way.

PC games have actually gone downhill since around 2011.


----------



## Montrovant

Marion Morrison said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far Cry 2-5 Go suck a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> After the abortion of a game that far cry 2 was I will never purchase a far cry game.  Not only was it a mess of buggy bullshit but it was also steeped in rootkits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ain't no rootkits in mine, but a gang of enemies might spawn right behind you.
> 
> Personally I don't think graphics and games have gotten much better since Far Cry 2.
> 
> I don't think I have 5, that was a good concept ..and they kinda lost their way.
> 
> PC games have actually gone downhill since around 2011.
Click to expand...


I enjoyed Far Cry 3.  I went back to play 2 after having played 3, but it isn't nearly as good.  I still have 4, Primal, and 5 to play, but I have a crapton of games I've yet to play, so who knows when I'll get to them.


----------



## FA_Q2

I am back on skyrim but now I have to pick a side.

Man, both sides are shitty


----------



## Marion Morrison

FA_Q2 said:


> I am back on skyrim but now I have to pick a side.
> 
> Man, both sides are shitty



Be your own Dragonborn side. 

I wouldn't side with the Imperials. In my Skyrim, it starts out with Imperials beheading people, that's not cool. You can see their pussy and they're ordering executions.


----------



## FA_Q2

Marion Morrison said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am back on skyrim but now I have to pick a side.
> 
> Man, both sides are shitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be your own Dragonborn side.
> 
> I wouldn't side with the Imperials. In my Skyrim, it starts out with Imperials beheading people, that's not cool. You can see their pussy and they're ordering executions.
Click to expand...

Ha.  And the other side is a bunch of racist scum bags killing people for power (as well as execution just not the one you get caught up in).

I lean to the imperials only because Ulfric works for the Thalmor - the true bad guys


----------



## Marion Morrison

FA_Q2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am back on skyrim but now I have to pick a side.
> 
> Man, both sides are shitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be your own Dragonborn side.
> 
> I wouldn't side with the Imperials. In my Skyrim, it starts out with Imperials beheading people, that's not cool. You can see their pussy and they're ordering executions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha.  And the other side is a bunch of racist scum bags killing people for power (as well as execution just not the one you get caught up in).
> 
> I lean to the imperials only because Ulfric works for the Thalmor - the true bad guys
Click to expand...

You'll never meet the real warriors at that rate. There is a certain way to play Skyrim. You won't see..what is it? Asgard..I think..doing what you're doing.


----------



## Montrovant

I just started Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel.  I thought the first Borderlands was great and the second was good, so I'm hopeful this continues the trend.  I've seen mixed reviews for the game, but we'll see.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## RWS

I'm still on homm III or ii

Still play it once in a while to this day.


----------



## Dajjal

There is finally a new game for PC computers that I would like to play. its Wolfenstein youngblood. The problem is I have no doubt I would need to substantially upgrade my computer to run it.


----------



## anynameyouwish

jhonebrin said:


> Hi guys..i mostly play these games on my pc..Battlefield 3. Need for speed, tekken 3 and vice city....Tell me guys...which game are you playing on your pc.?




play?

game?

I indulge in building amazing worlds in minecraft......

sky cities
underground cities
amazing gardens
football stadiums
hockey stadiums
arenas
restaurants


----------



## Dajjal

Here is a Doom eternal video


----------



## Dajjal

Wolfenstein youngblood walkthrough


----------



## RWS

Those are great, but I'm relegated to a ps3. 

So I can only go by the classics of pc gaming. HOMM 2 and 3, are the best! 

For 1st person shooters on the pc, the first classic was MOH Allied Assault. And I was one of the greatest players in that game. It created the whole thing about whether mouse/keyboard players are better than console players. 

Till this day, the argument persists. But it started with MOH, AA.


----------



## Montrovant

RWS said:


> Those are great, but I'm relegated to a ps3.
> 
> So I can only go by the classics of pc gaming. HOMM 2 and 3, are the best!
> 
> For 1st person shooters on the pc, the first classic was MOH Allied Assault. And I was one of the greatest players in that game. It created the whole thing about whether mouse/keyboard players are better than console players.
> 
> Till this day, the argument persists. But it started with MOH, AA.



How did that argument start with MOH AA?  There were plenty of FPS games prior to that, and it wasn't available on console that I know of.  

I'm not sure how much argument there really is regarding FPS games.  Mouse/keyboard allows more aiming accuracy.  There can be other aspects of the game which may fall in a controller's favor, but for basic FPS, mouse and keyboard are going to be superior by the nature of their functioning.


----------



## FA_Q2

Montrovant said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are great, but I'm relegated to a ps3.
> 
> So I can only go by the classics of pc gaming. HOMM 2 and 3, are the best!
> 
> For 1st person shooters on the pc, the first classic was MOH Allied Assault. And I was one of the greatest players in that game. It created the whole thing about whether mouse/keyboard players are better than console players.
> 
> Till this day, the argument persists. But it started with MOH, AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did that argument start with MOH AA?  There were plenty of FPS games prior to that, and it wasn't available on console that I know of.
> 
> I'm not sure how much argument there really is regarding FPS games.  Mouse/keyboard allows more aiming accuracy.  There can be other aspects of the game which may fall in a controller's favor, but for basic FPS, mouse and keyboard are going to be superior by the nature of their functioning.
Click to expand...

I remember that argument really coming into the limelight with Quake as online DM became pretty mainstream with that game.


----------



## RWS

MOH AA, was the greatest game of all time. For a first person shooter.On the PC. And I one of the greatest players on that game.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester

So, I played my first streamed game ever. My carrier started a closed beta for their upcoming game streaming service. For all who don´t know what that means: A streamed game is not processed on your computer but on the servers the provider runs. It allows to play new games even on old computers, given a sufficient internet connection is present.
However, I played WRC 7 and there is room for improvement as the delay of my inputs was too long.


----------



## Montrovant

Bleipriester said:


> So, I played my first streamed game ever. My carrier started a closed beta for their upcoming game streaming service. For all who don´t know what that means: A streamed game is not processed on your computer but on the servers the provider runs. It allows to play new games even on old computers, given a sufficient internet connection is present.
> However, I played WRC 7 and there is room for improvement as the delay of my inputs was too long.



That seems like an insurmountable issue to me, at least in multiplayer games where reaction speed plays a part.


----------



## Bleipriester

Montrovant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I played my first streamed game ever. My carrier started a closed beta for their upcoming game streaming service. For all who don´t know what that means: A streamed game is not processed on your computer but on the servers the provider runs. It allows to play new games even on old computers, given a sufficient internet connection is present.
> However, I played WRC 7 and there is room for improvement as the delay of my inputs was too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems like an insurmountable issue to me, at least in multiplayer games where reaction speed plays a part.
Click to expand...

The problem is that the lag is way larger than it is normally in multiplayer games.


----------



## Montrovant

Bleipriester said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I played my first streamed game ever. My carrier started a closed beta for their upcoming game streaming service. For all who don´t know what that means: A streamed game is not processed on your computer but on the servers the provider runs. It allows to play new games even on old computers, given a sufficient internet connection is present.
> However, I played WRC 7 and there is room for improvement as the delay of my inputs was too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems like an insurmountable issue to me, at least in multiplayer games where reaction speed plays a part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that the lag is way larger than it is normally in multiplayer games.
Click to expand...


I play a lot of 1 player games, so I could probably deal with streaming games.....but really, why would I want to?  I prefer having the games on my hard drive.  If I lose internet for some reason, I can still play them.


----------



## Bleipriester

Montrovant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I played my first streamed game ever. My carrier started a closed beta for their upcoming game streaming service. For all who don´t know what that means: A streamed game is not processed on your computer but on the servers the provider runs. It allows to play new games even on old computers, given a sufficient internet connection is present.
> However, I played WRC 7 and there is room for improvement as the delay of my inputs was too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems like an insurmountable issue to me, at least in multiplayer games where reaction speed plays a part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that the lag is way larger than it is normally in multiplayer games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I play a lot of 1 player games, so I could probably deal with streaming games.....but really, why would I want to?  I prefer having the games on my hard drive.  If I lose internet for some reason, I can still play them.
Click to expand...

I am thinking of a Notebook for streamed games. I won´t need some heavy 2000 $ device.


----------



## FA_Q2

Montrovant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I played my first streamed game ever. My carrier started a closed beta for their upcoming game streaming service. For all who don´t know what that means: A streamed game is not processed on your computer but on the servers the provider runs. It allows to play new games even on old computers, given a sufficient internet connection is present.
> However, I played WRC 7 and there is room for improvement as the delay of my inputs was too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems like an insurmountable issue to me, at least in multiplayer games where reaction speed plays a part.
Click to expand...

Google thinks they can solve this.
Stadia: everything you need to know about Google's game-streaming service | TechRadar

I remain skeptical.  The computing power and demand is going to be massive.


----------



## danielpalos

PC games that are educational could help students learn those skills which require high numbers and plenty of practice.  "It should be fun to get up to speed."


----------



## dblack

FA_Q2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I played my first streamed game ever. My carrier started a closed beta for their upcoming game streaming service. For all who don´t know what that means: A streamed game is not processed on your computer but on the servers the provider runs. It allows to play new games even on old computers, given a sufficient internet connection is present.
> However, I played WRC 7 and there is room for improvement as the delay of my inputs was too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems like an insurmountable issue to me, at least in multiplayer games where reaction speed plays a part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google thinks they can solve this.
> Stadia: everything you need to know about Google's game-streaming service | TechRadar
> 
> I remain skeptical.  The computing power and demand is going to be massive.
Click to expand...


Yeah. Me too. Of course, it would be awesome to be able to play any hi-horsepower game on my macbook air. But the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## FA_Q2

Bleipriester said:


>


Sins was a good game.  Played a crap tone of that one.


----------



## Bleipriester

FA_Q2 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sins was a good game.  Played a crap tone of that one.
Click to expand...

It still eats my time now and then. Several Mods are applied.


----------



## Ringel05

For gets and shiggles I played Red Orchestra 2 multiplayer last night, the server I was on can have 64 players, realistic mode and while the graphics ain't that great I had fun.  That was cool.


----------



## Dalia

Bonjour, i am looking for this old game, i like all the build a lot game but i can't find this one...some lnk i did found seem to have some virus so i Don't take a chance with it. if you could help me have the game and i am ready to buy it, so it would be nice. Thank you 






MONOPOLY Build-a-lot Edition


----------



## FA_Q2

Google is your friend.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002UTL4LI/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Dalia

FA_Q2 said:


> Google is your friend.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002UTL4LI/?tag=ff0d01-20


Thank you very much, I have another question, is the game compatible with Windows 10?


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## impuretrash

Currently, Breath of the Wild via the magic of the Cemu emulator is my favorite PC game.


----------



## Bleipriester

Watching this video might be more fun than playing the game...


----------



## RWS




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## jasonlee3071

jhonebrin said:


> Hi guys..i mostly play these games on my pc..Battlefield 3. Need for speed, tekken 3 and vice city....Tell me guys...which game are you playing on your pc.?


Nowadays I play mainly MMO games like Destiny 2 and Age Of Conan. Also rpg action games like Grim Dawn, Titanquest and Torchlight 2.
Also have played Path Of Exile and the mmo game Neverwinter.
I'm really liking mmo games because there's always new material added to it, like new quests or missions and other stuff.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## RWS

Nice captures!

I am Spartacus


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Vastator

I’m currently playing Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain. It’s pretty fun, and nostalgic as I remember the first entry to the franchise from my youth. However I must confess... I’m using the controller. Not the mouse, and keyboard. It’s fucking alien to me...


----------



## WorldWatcher

Vastator said:


> I’m currently playing Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain. It’s pretty fun, and nostalgic as I remember the first entry to the franchise from my youth. However I must confess... I’m using the controller. Not the mouse, and keyboard. It’s fucking alien to me...



Just switched about 6 months ago from XBox/Controller to PC/Keyboard.  I'll never be as good as my son at twitch shooting but for basic controlling it's gotten more comfortable.  Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks.

Played Fallout 4 with two complete play through on the XBox (hard and survival).

Right now I'm playing Fallout Frost on the 4 engine and a pretty good mod.  Takes place 5 years after the bombs fell, not 210 years.
.
.
.
.WW


----------



## Montrovant

Vastator said:


> I’m currently playing Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain. It’s pretty fun, and nostalgic as I remember the first entry to the franchise from my youth. However I must confess... I’m using the controller. Not the mouse, and keyboard. It’s fucking alien to me...



I've only ever played Metal Gear on a controller, but it's been quite a few years since I played on of them.  I've considered buying V on the PC, but never got around to it.


----------



## Likkmee

Spank The  Monkey is popular among guys.
It's internet based and generally run in an incognito window.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## haiduk

atm - Age of Empires Definitive edition


----------



## dblack

Subnautica in VR.


----------



## Ringel05

Lately it's been the old Red Orchestra 2 multiplayer.


----------



## Bleipriester

Check it out, it is free:

http://www.massgate.org/


----------



## jasonlee3071

Right now I'm loving Assassin's Creed: Odyssey and Dishonored.


----------



## Andylusion

jhonebrin said:


> Hi guys..i mostly play these games on my pc..Battlefield 3. Need for speed, tekken 3 and vice city....Tell me guys...which game are you playing on your pc.?



I'm still a TF2 fan.    I really enjoyed Mass Effect 1, and somewhat Mass 2.   Somehow, Mass 3, was a like a booger.   Not a fan.

  Also I loved all the Half-Life games.  HL1, HL2, and all the expansions for both.

StarCraft was fantastic, but StarCraft 2 really bummed me out.   The guy went through hell and back, to go save the girl, and the first thing she did, was go right back to being a monster.   Not a fan.   Bad plot line.


----------



## Apparently Lucid

Add me to the Civilization crowd.  I've played them all but Civ VI is the best by far.  IMO, of course.


----------



## FA_Q2

Andylusion said:


> jhonebrin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys..i mostly play these games on my pc..Battlefield 3. Need for speed, tekken 3 and vice city....Tell me guys...which game are you playing on your pc.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still a TF2 fan.    I really enjoyed Mass Effect 1, and somewhat Mass 2.   Somehow, Mass 3, was a like a booger.   Not a fan.
> 
> Also I loved all the Half-Life games.  HL1, HL2, and all the expansions for both.
> 
> StarCraft was fantastic, but StarCraft 2 really bummed me out.   The guy went through hell and back, to go save the girl, and the first thing she did, was go right back to being a monster.   Not a fan.   Bad plot line.
Click to expand...

Did you finish the series?

She did not become a monster in the end.


----------



## Bleipriester

Boring Singleplayer mod for Battlefield 2


----------



## MisterBeale

Apparently Lucid said:


> Add me to the Civilization crowd.  I've played them all but Civ VI is the best by far.  IMO, of course.


I have not played the expansions to CIV VI yet.  I have been playing a lot of CIV VI lately and have been impressed with it.

I wouldn't say it is the "best by far" but, it has much to recommend it over the rest.

If I could use the expansion and disable them when I want to, I would probably get them, however, some of the reviews I have read say that you can't.

Every other version, you could play with, or with out the expansions.

Now, this would not necessarily be a problem, but I am not positive I would like the new expansions on CIV VI.  One of them has sea levels rising within the span of a hundred years because of AGW?  Well, that is clearly unrealistic and pushing a political agenda.

I am not sure I want to buy that, have it permanently integrated into my game, with no option of turning it off. . .

. .. so disappointing.

There are so many features I miss in IV and V as well.  I wish both V and VI had not done away with multinational corporations that were in IV.


It is really nice to see corps and armies back though.  I haven't seen those since III.


----------



## Bleipriester

I added more videos today.

Boring Singleplayer mod for Battlefield 2


----------



## Dajjal

Is anyone ready for half life 3 ? I am not going to be able to play it on my computer, and you also need a virtual reality headset, because it will not work on a monitor. It would cost me about a thousand pounds for a powerful enough computer, and another thousand for a headset. I have the money but I am not prepared to pay it just for one game. If, in time more virtual reality games and software come out I may spend the money.


----------



## Bleipriester

Its not HL3, anyway.


----------



## Apparently Lucid

MisterBeale said:


> Apparently Lucid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the Civilization crowd.  I've played them all but Civ VI is the best by far.  IMO, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not played the expansions to CIV VI yet.  I have been playing a lot of CIV VI lately and have been impressed with it.
> 
> I wouldn't say it is the "best by far" but, it has much to recommend it over the rest.
> 
> If I could use the expansion and disable them when I want to, I would probably get them, however, some of the reviews I have read say that you can't.
> 
> Every other version, you could play with, or with out the expansions.
> 
> Now, this would not necessarily be a problem, but I am not positive I would like the new expansions on CIV VI.  One of them has sea levels rising within the span of a hundred years because of AGW?  Well, that is clearly unrealistic and pushing a political agenda.
> 
> I am not sure I want to buy that, have it permanently integrated into my game, with no option of turning it off. . .
> 
> . .. so disappointing.
> 
> There are so many features I miss in IV and V as well.  I wish both V and VI had not done away with multinational corporations that were in IV.
> 
> 
> It is really nice to see corps and armies back though.  I haven't seen those since III.
Click to expand...


The expansions add a lot of new Civs, some of which are very cool.   

The latest expansion made the religious victory much harder.  When it first came out, I thought it was the easiest way to win.  

The current "create new game" menu has an option to go back to previous versions,  I'm not sure how well it works but I did notice that it eliminated the newer civs that didn't exist under the old versions.  

You can build sea walls to block global warming but I haven't found it to be a big deal.


----------



## Bleipriester

Apparently Lucid said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Lucid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the Civilization crowd.  I've played them all but Civ VI is the best by far.  IMO, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not played the expansions to CIV VI yet.  I have been playing a lot of CIV VI lately and have been impressed with it.
> 
> I wouldn't say it is the "best by far" but, it has much to recommend it over the rest.
> 
> If I could use the expansion and disable them when I want to, I would probably get them, however, some of the reviews I have read say that you can't.
> 
> Every other version, you could play with, or with out the expansions.
> 
> Now, this would not necessarily be a problem, but I am not positive I would like the new expansions on CIV VI.  One of them has sea levels rising within the span of a hundred years because of AGW?  Well, that is clearly unrealistic and pushing a political agenda.
> 
> I am not sure I want to buy that, have it permanently integrated into my game, with no option of turning it off. . .
> 
> . .. so disappointing.
> 
> There are so many features I miss in IV and V as well.  I wish both V and VI had not done away with multinational corporations that were in IV.
> 
> 
> It is really nice to see corps and armies back though.  I haven't seen those since III.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The expansions add a lot of new Civs, some of which are very cool.
> 
> The latest expansion made the religious victory much harder.  When it first came out, I thought it was the easiest way to win.
> 
> The current "create new game" menu has an option to go back to previous versions,  I'm not sure how well it works but I did notice that it eliminated the newer civs that didn't exist under the old versions.
> 
> You can build sea walls to block global warming but I haven't found it to be a big deal.
Click to expand...

It is so boring, I could not even play it while serving lifetime.


----------



## MisterBeale

Apparently Lucid said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Lucid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the Civilization crowd.  I've played them all but Civ VI is the best by far.  IMO, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not played the expansions to CIV VI yet.  I have been playing a lot of CIV VI lately and have been impressed with it.
> 
> I wouldn't say it is the "best by far" but, it has much to recommend it over the rest.
> 
> If I could use the expansion and disable them when I want to, I would probably get them, however, some of the reviews I have read say that you can't.
> 
> Every other version, you could play with, or with out the expansions.
> 
> Now, this would not necessarily be a problem, but I am not positive I would like the new expansions on CIV VI.  One of them has sea levels rising within the span of a hundred years because of AGW?  Well, that is clearly unrealistic and pushing a political agenda.
> 
> I am not sure I want to buy that, have it permanently integrated into my game, with no option of turning it off. . .
> 
> . .. so disappointing.
> 
> There are so many features I miss in IV and V as well.  I wish both V and VI had not done away with multinational corporations that were in IV.
> 
> 
> It is really nice to see corps and armies back though.  I haven't seen those since III.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The expansions add a lot of new Civs, some of which are very cool.
> 
> The latest expansion made the religious victory much harder.  When it first came out, I thought it was the easiest way to win.
> 
> The current "create new game" menu has an option to go back to previous versions,  I'm not sure how well it works but I did notice that it eliminated the newer civs that didn't exist under the old versions.
> 
> You can build sea walls to block global warming but I haven't found it to be a big deal.
Click to expand...


Yeah, the new Civs look attractive.  I really need that Diplomatic victory that does not come with the vanilla version.  I get tired of having the allegiance of all the city-states, and not really have much of a real advantage.

When I play all the Civs that come with the vanilla game, I might be tempted at the next sale.  If I do not move onto a new game.

I might go back and see what is going on in my MMORPG again.  I think it has died.  Might look for another one.

I noticed under the easier difficulties that religion was super easy to win as well, but. . . ..  I am usually so occupied with defense and revenge in the higher difficulties, that it never occurs to me to go for a religious victory in the higher difficulties. . . .


----------



## Picaro

Don't have Civ V or Civ VI, since IV wasn't that big an improvement in game play over Civ III, which I'm currently back to playing. Like the graphics in Civ IV, and the new techs are nice as well, but Civ III is still more of a challenge. The new Civs are interesting, but don't really add new challenges.


----------



## MisterBeale

Picaro said:


> Don't have Civ V or Civ VI, since IV wasn't that big an improvement in game play over Civ III, which I'm currently back to playing. Like the graphics in Civ IV, and the new techs are nice as well, but Civ III is still more of a challenge. The new Civs are interesting, but don't really add new challenges.


The biggest advances over Civ III were in Civ V.  The problems I had in Civ III and IV were by WWI, no front lines ever form.  For folks that play RTS games, this is fine, but at the strategic level of game play, when you are using corps and armies, eventually, with industrialized and mechanized warfare, ala Napoleonic/American Civil War era, at about that time period, you start to see front lines/trench warfare, while castles/fortifications become less important.

Civ III and Civ IV still rely too much on single spaces, where you can group your entire forces onto one space.  This defies reality.  Civ V restricts how much force can be put onto one space, and uses hexes instead of a grid.  This is a massive improvement over the older versions.  

There really is much that I miss from III and IV though.  IV separates the multiple religions and add corporations.  I'm still irritated that they didn't keep multinational corporations with V and VI.  Let's face it, corporations have as much power as many small nations do today.  Again, that just shows the political agenda of the game producers, just hiding reality from game players.  Over emphasizing so called AGW, under emphasizing the power of multi-national corporations.  If I was on the design team, I would add in think tanks, multi-national stake holders, syndicates and terrorist organizations in the later eras to replace barbarians.

Civ III, IMO, doesn't have the depth w/o the religions and city-states.  That stuff can shift the entire game if you now how to use it, especially if you get the right wonders and great people to augment your strategy with the specific civ strengths you are playing.  I've gotten my ass kicked by the computer playing the Venetian Civ on Deity.  That schooled me real quick at what you can do with city-states.

. . . in that case, I would have to agree with Bleipriester, CIV will get boring after a while if you do not know what you are doing with the more subtle elements.  Those elements add so much depth and versatility to the game which keep opponents from guessing as to what you are up too. . .


----------



## MisterBeale

‘Final Fantasy’ gamers hold online funeral for player who died of COVID-19 - National | Globalnews.ca
					

Hundreds logged onto a 'Final Fantasy 14' server and marched through the game world to honour one player who died after contracting the novel coronavirus.




					globalnews.ca


----------



## Marion Morrison

Idk, there's many good ones.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dajjal said:


> Is anyone ready for half life 3 ? I am not going to be able to play it on my computer, and you also need a virtual reality headset, because it will not work on a monitor. It would cost me about a thousand pounds for a powerful enough computer, and another thousand for a headset. I have the money but I am not prepared to pay it just for one game. If, in time more virtual reality games and software come out I may spend the money.



Alyx is not HL3.  It is a significant departure from Half-Life set in the Half-Life universe between the original and HL-2 It is reported to be quite good, but specifically designed for VR as a vehicle to propel VR as a platform.


----------



## Bleipriester

Today:


----------



## RetiredGySgt

My favorites right now are Steel Panthers World War 2, Steel Panthers Main battle tank and Advanced Tactics Gold. I also like War plan.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## my2¢

Lately I've been into cribbage.


----------



## FA_Q2

lol


----------



## Diggus

I'm currently looking for something to play with. I can't find anything interesting. I'm currently thinking about buying Call of Duty Modern Warfare. I use Veepn https://veepn.com/vpn-apps/vpn-for-windows/ while playing to protect my privacy and get access to any blocked content


----------



## RWS

women... penis... Heroes of Might and Magic 2 or 3...

They're all good.. 

And cheap!


----------



## RWS

I am replaying homm3 during my daytime hours.


----------



## RWS

I would like to get back into the old Civilization and Panzer General as well. I like turned based strategy games.


----------



## RWS

But HOMM3 first...


----------



## Bleipriester

Diggus said:


> I'm currently looking for something to play with. I can't find anything interesting. I'm currently thinking about buying Call of Duty Modern Warfare. I use Veepn https://veepn.com/vpn-apps/vpn-for-windows/ while playing to protect my privacy and get access to any blocked content


I am able to play that online, the original title. I am not experienced though, I play Battlefield instead. I am also going to play the C&C Remaster online.


----------



## RWS

TBSG makes your mind think, like chess. 

That's something these kids don't understand. They prefer immediate gratification, over long-term gratification. 

That's cool though.... My kids are there.


----------



## RWS

You wanna play Chess dad? That's so boring... 

That's not allowed in my family. And then I'll kick their butts in call of duty afterwards...


----------



## I c h i g o

I mostly watch other gamers on Twitch. But I do play GTA 5 on my PS4.


----------



## Bleipriester

Today is the big day of Covid & Corona. Who wants to play with me?


----------



## Bleipriester

SimRefinery : Maxis Business Simulations : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

SimRefinery program developed by Maxis Business Simulations for Chevron. Programs tested in DOSBox and run without issue.Unzip and run INSTALL.EXE. This...



					archive.org


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester

Boring Skirmish mod for Command & Conquer: Remastered
					

For Skirmish mode in Red Alert. There was not much to do, this hardly deserves its own name, but its fun, so what. I might continue this but it is already working, although my ambitions were greater. I once made one for the original but it looks like...




					www.moddb.com


----------



## tyroneweaver

monumani13 said:


> I mostly Play game on my PC is Super Mario.....This is very nice game to play......I played single player game........


I was playing golf with my daughter the other  day. She hit the ball in the water, and I told her there was a free guy down there.....she wasnt amused.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## MisterBeale

Rumor has it, the Charr civil war ends in the new episode just released. . .


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## RetiredGySgt

There is a new 4x game out called Shadow Empire. It is damn good. Sold by Matrix Game company.


----------



## Bleipriester

I have added a Microsoft Flight Simulator Gallery. There are now some New York Screenshots:





__





						Galerie: Microsoft Flight Simulator 2020 - abload.de
					

Bei Abload.de kostenlos Bilder hosten und in Foren, ebay oder anderen Auktionsplattformen usw. nutzen. Die Benutzeroberfläche ermöglicht einfaches bearbeiten deiner Bilder!




					abload.de


----------



## MisterBeale

Well, the rumors are confirmed, though no one expects it till January.

. . and here I am, still working on obtaining my Skyscale mount. 




 AND, then, still to do season five. . . 

But, yeah, a new expansion IS planned. . .


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## dblack

Subnautica in VR. My very favorite game, in the last ten years anyway.


----------



## dblack

It's not really a "game", but iRacing, also in VR, is what I spend most of my time with these days.


----------



## Innocynioc

I enjoy playing solitaire on my PC.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Montrovant

dblack said:


> Subnautica in VR. My very favorite game, in the last ten years anyway.


I have the regular version of that game, but haven’t tried it. I don’t have VR though.


----------



## dblack

Montrovant said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subnautica in VR. My very favorite game, in the last ten years anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the regular version of that game, but haven’t tried it. I don’t have VR though.
Click to expand...


I really enjoyed it. Just the right mix of exploration / crafting-construction / survival, along with a really good narrative. A perfect vehicle for VR, in my view. For some reason they didn't include VR In the sequel.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester

Defend your homeland against the future world regime:









						Heimat Defender: Rebellion | Das patriotische Jump 'n' Run Abenteuer
					






					www.heimat-defender.de


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## 53ny4

From the recent games: *Death Stranding*. Really, never thought of Kojima as a "genius", but this game is something different, it catches.


----------



## Bleipriester

Boring Skirmish mod for Command & Conquer: Remastered
					

For Skirmish mode in Red Alert. There was not much to do, this hardly deserves its own name, but its fun, so what. I might continue this but it is already working, although my ambitions were greater. I once made one for the original but it looks like...




					www.moddb.com
				











						Boring Singleplayer mod for Battlefield 2
					

Boring Singleplayer allows you to deal with large groups of enemy bots. As Super-Medic, you use AT missiles and repair vehicles that have better armor than the opponents, if you play the USMC. The amount of ammunition is increased as well as the size...




					www.moddb.com


----------



## Captain Caveman

Zalaga on the BBC Micro and Jet Set Willy on the Spectrum.

On the PlayStation and PSP, Ridge Racer.

On the Xbox, Zombies on COD.


----------



## MisterBeale

The first chapter, to the final Episode to season five of Guild Wars is scheduled to drop on November 17.  Thank goodness.  We all need a distraction from the chaos.  Hopefully the nation's leaders can keep us from descending into chaos long enough so the economy can keep everyone housed, fed, clothed, and can still go to work, meet with friends, and enjoy our hobbies, I guess we shall see though. . . 


All most of us want is a simple life, with simple pleasures.  Whatever your hobby is, reading, writing, gardening, crafting, golf, hunting, gaming . . .       my wish to you, is that the government doesn't foul it up.


----------



## Montrovant

MisterBeale said:


> The first chapter, to the final Episode to season five of Guild Wars is scheduled to drop on November 17.  Thank goodness.  We all need a distraction from the chaos.  Hopefully the nation's leaders can keep us from descending into chaos long enough so the economy can keep everyone housed, fed, clothed, and can still go to work, meet with friends, and enjoy our hobbies, I guess we shall see though. . .
> 
> 
> All most of us want is a simple life, with simple pleasures.  Whatever your hobby is, reading, writing, gardening, crafting, golf, hunting, gaming . . .       my wish to you, is that the government doesn't foul it up.



I never even tried Guild Wars.  I played Everquest for years, then WoW for years, then gave up on MMORPGs.


----------



## Orangecat

Empire Earth


----------



## MisterBeale

Montrovant said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first chapter, to the final Episode to season five of Guild Wars is scheduled to drop on November 17.  Thank goodness.  We all need a distraction from the chaos.  Hopefully the nation's leaders can keep us from descending into chaos long enough so the economy can keep everyone housed, fed, clothed, and can still go to work, meet with friends, and enjoy our hobbies, I guess we shall see though. . .
> 
> 
> All most of us want is a simple life, with simple pleasures.  Whatever your hobby is, reading, writing, gardening, crafting, golf, hunting, gaming . . .       my wish to you, is that the government doesn't foul it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never even tried Guild Wars.  I played Everquest for years, then WoW for years, then gave up on MMORPGs.
Click to expand...

GW2 base game is free if you ever want to *give it a spin.*  There is lots of content and story there.  And, if you want to put it down, just remember your log in and password, and you can pick up right where you left off.


----------



## MisterBeale

Orangecat said:


> Empire Earth


I lost my copy in the flood.  Not that it mattered, last time my kid tried to install it, it wouldn't work on Windows 10.  It was meant for XP.


----------



## FA_Q2

Played the fist guild wars and was supremely disappointed in what it had to offer.  Wont bother with the sequels after that hot mess.


----------



## Montrovant

MisterBeale said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first chapter, to the final Episode to season five of Guild Wars is scheduled to drop on November 17.  Thank goodness.  We all need a distraction from the chaos.  Hopefully the nation's leaders can keep us from descending into chaos long enough so the economy can keep everyone housed, fed, clothed, and can still go to work, meet with friends, and enjoy our hobbies, I guess we shall see though. . .
> 
> 
> All most of us want is a simple life, with simple pleasures.  Whatever your hobby is, reading, writing, gardening, crafting, golf, hunting, gaming . . .       my wish to you, is that the government doesn't foul it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never even tried Guild Wars.  I played Everquest for years, then WoW for years, then gave up on MMORPGs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GW2 base game is free if you ever want to *give it a spin.*  There is lots of content and story there.  And, if you want to put it down, just remember your log in and password, and you can pick up right where you left off.
Click to expand...


I doubt I'll ever get into another MMORPG.  It just takes too much time.  

Well, maybe after I am retired I might consider it, but not while I have a job and probably not unless I end up single again!


----------



## MisterBeale

FA_Q2 said:


> Played the fist guild wars and was supremely disappointed in what it had to offer.  Wont bother with the sequels after that hot mess.


Yeah, my kid and I started on the first one. We never even bothered to get the third expansion.  He loved it. .  I was meh. . . I enjoyed Balder's Gate more, we networked that one on our PC's.

I always rewarded him with a gift or a prize with good work in school.  When it came time. . . he had a choice between GW2 or StarCraft II.  Honestly, when we were in the store, I was hoping he would go with Starcraft. .  wow, that is so long ago now.  

But if he had, I probably would not still be playing that game.  This one continually upgrades new content for me. . . for free!


----------



## MisterBeale

Montrovant said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first chapter, to the final Episode to season five of Guild Wars is scheduled to drop on November 17.  Thank goodness.  We all need a distraction from the chaos.  Hopefully the nation's leaders can keep us from descending into chaos long enough so the economy can keep everyone housed, fed, clothed, and can still go to work, meet with friends, and enjoy our hobbies, I guess we shall see though. . .
> 
> 
> All most of us want is a simple life, with simple pleasures.  Whatever your hobby is, reading, writing, gardening, crafting, golf, hunting, gaming . . .       my wish to you, is that the government doesn't foul it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never even tried Guild Wars.  I played Everquest for years, then WoW for years, then gave up on MMORPGs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GW2 base game is free if you ever want to *give it a spin.*  There is lots of content and story there.  And, if you want to put it down, just remember your log in and password, and you can pick up right where you left off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt I'll ever get into another MMORPG.  It just takes too much time.
> 
> Well, maybe after I am retired I might consider it, but not while I have a job and probably not unless I end up single again!
Click to expand...


Yeah, at various times. . . they can be addictive.

OTH, that is why I like this, it is easy to just walk away and put it down and come back when ever.  I like having real people around in the game, sort of like the forum here. .   You're right, it is good for single folks.


----------



## FA_Q2

MisterBeale said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Played the fist guild wars and was supremely disappointed in what it had to offer.  Wont bother with the sequels after that hot mess.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my kid and I started on the first one. We never even bothered to get the third expansion.  He loved it. .  I was meh. . . I enjoyed Balder's Gate more, we networked that one on our PC's.
> 
> I always rewarded him with a gift or a prize with good work in school.  When it came time. . . he had a choice between GW2 or StarCraft II.  Honestly, when we were in the store, I was hoping he would go with Starcraft. .  wow, that is so long ago now.
> 
> But if he had, I probably would not still be playing that game.  This one continually upgrades new content for me. . . for free!
Click to expand...

Ha, I still play SC2 from time to time - best RTS game ever created by a large margin.


----------



## MisterBeale

FA_Q2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Played the fist guild wars and was supremely disappointed in what it had to offer.  Wont bother with the sequels after that hot mess.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my kid and I started on the first one. We never even bothered to get the third expansion.  He loved it. .  I was meh. . . I enjoyed Balder's Gate more, we networked that one on our PC's.
> 
> I always rewarded him with a gift or a prize with good work in school.  When it came time. . . he had a choice between GW2 or StarCraft II.  Honestly, when we were in the store, I was hoping he would go with Starcraft. .  wow, that is so long ago now.
> 
> But if he had, I probably would not still be playing that game.  This one continually upgrades new content for me. . . for free!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, I still play SC2 from time to time - best RTS game ever created by a large margin.
Click to expand...

Yeah. . . that's why I wanted him to choose that one.  

We were both rather disappointed with AoE3.  Bought several different ones. . . none compared to AoE2 or Empire Earth the original and Rise of Nations. 

 I just wanted to see what all the fuss was about.  

Plus, we got a good deal on a couple of the Total War games the previous xmas, so I am pretty sure that is what figured into the decision, the kid isn't dumb.

But. .  He wanted to go with that, he was happy and content for the time being with Dawn of War.  So, IIWI.


----------



## FA_Q2

Bah, can never get into the dawn of war series.  Played a few of em, never been happy.  The total war series was pretty damn good though.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Uncensored2008

Only one game exists anymore.


----------



## MisterBeale

Bleipriester said:


>


Got a good friend that has been dying waiting for this one.

I read the reviews.  I urged him to wait on it. . . at least six months.  It looks like it is plagued with bugs on release.  

I always let others deal with that frustration. . . that shit is for the birds.


----------



## Likkmee

MisterBeale said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a good friend that has been dying waiting for this one.
> 
> I read the reviews.  I urged him to wait on it. . . at least six months.  It looks like it is plagued with bugs on release.
> 
> I always let others deal with that frustration. . . that shit is for the birds.
Click to expand...

Hopefully the rest will suffer the same fate
Gameboiz are idiots


----------



## Bleipriester

MisterBeale said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a good friend that has been dying waiting for this one.
> 
> I read the reviews.  I urged him to wait on it. . . at least six months.  It looks like it is plagued with bugs on release.
> 
> I always let others deal with that frustration. . . that shit is for the birds.
Click to expand...

Some bugs, I read about that. Nothing game breaking and the PC version is not that affected. 
People get extraordinary refunds on consoles and steam and if not write CD Projekt: helpmerefund@cdprojektred.com


----------



## Gracie

jhonebrin said:


> Hi guys..i mostly play these games on my pc..Battlefield 3. Need for speed, tekken 3 and vice city....Tell me guys...which game are you playing on your pc.?


Sadly, I can't play them any more but I loved Castlevania games, especially  lament of innocense and curse of darkness. Metroid was another one.

Now I just go to youtube and watch other people play with no commentary.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

I don't play first person shooters or console click fest games, don't have the eye hand coordination for it. I play real war games. The latest one is a 4x game very deep very complex with a steep learning curve but well worth the effort. Shadow Empire.


----------



## danielpalos

Caesar III can be educational if you want to try economics.  I have played it with only the two grants provided and zero tax rates.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Uncensored2008

danielpalos said:


> Caesar III can be educational if you want to try economics.  I have played it with only the two grants provided and zero tax rates.



Now we know where you got your misconceptions about economics...


----------



## danielpalos

Uncensored2008 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caesar III can be educational if you want to try economics.  I have played it with only the two grants provided and zero tax rates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know where you got your misconceptions about economics...
Click to expand...

lol.  Try it for yourself.  I did it, why can't You?


----------



## MisterBeale

danielpalos said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caesar III can be educational if you want to try economics.  I have played it with only the two grants provided and zero tax rates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know where you got your misconceptions about economics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  Try it for yourself.  I did it, why can't You?
Click to expand...

I've mastered that game ages ago, like, when it fist came out.  Both paths.  The economic and military.  No grants, and a high tax rate.

If you like that one, you should also try that other one, Zeus+Poseidon.  Same maker.


----------



## Uncensored2008

For the next hour, Epic games has Alien Isolation free.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## danielpalos

MisterBeale said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caesar III can be educational if you want to try economics.  I have played it with only the two grants provided and zero tax rates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know where you got your misconceptions about economics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  Try it for yourself.  I did it, why can't You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've mastered that game ages ago, like, when it fist came out.  Both paths.  The economic and military.  No grants, and a high tax rate.
> 
> If you like that one, you should also try that other one, Zeus+Poseidon.  Same maker.
Click to expand...

It is easier with no grants and high tax rates.  Besides, AnCappers would never go for that.


----------



## MisterBeale

danielpalos said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caesar III can be educational if you want to try economics.  I have played it with only the two grants provided and zero tax rates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know where you got your misconceptions about economics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  Try it for yourself.  I did it, why can't You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've mastered that game ages ago, like, when it fist came out.  Both paths.  The economic and military.  No grants, and a high tax rate.
> 
> If you like that one, you should also try that other one, Zeus+Poseidon.  Same maker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is easier with no grants and high tax rates.  Besides, AnCappers would never go for that.
Click to expand...

No it isn't you dufus.  That isn't the point.  You are losing and playing the game wrong if you are getting grants.  You aren't supposed to get grants.  You are only supposed to take the starting capital that Caesar gives you, and no more.  

On top of that, you should strive to have the lowest tax rate possible to encourage immigration to your city.

If your city goes into debt requiring more grants from Caesar, you piss him off.  Do it enough. . . he sends his legions for ya head!


----------



## Montrovant

Uncensored2008 said:


> For the next hour, Epic games has Alien Isolation free.



I forgot to get that.  

It's now Metro 2033 that's free from EPIC.  I already own that one.


----------



## danielpalos

MisterBeale said:


> You are only supposed to take the starting capital that Caesar gives you, and no more.


Those are the, up to two grants given.  The first one is the starting capital and the second one happens automatically if you run out.


----------



## Gracie

God of War. All of them. But DAYUM they were hard!


----------



## Bleipriester

I fixed the Fallout 4 5:4 aspect ratio issue.


----------



## MisterBeale

*Beginning January 19th*

A desperate plea from Ebonhawke confirms that the evolved destroyer threat is spreading. An uneasy alliance with Jormag and their champion, Ryland Steelcatcher, has given you an edge—for now—but until you know the ice dragon’s endgame, it’s impossible to calculate the price you might be paying.


----------



## Moonglow

MisterBeale said:


> *Beginning January 19th*
> 
> A desperate plea from Ebonhawke confirms that the evolved destroyer threat is spreading. An uneasy alliance with Jormag and their champion, Ryland Steelcatcher, has given you an edge—for now—but until you know the ice dragon’s endgame, it’s impossible to calculate the price you might be paying.


Amazing how they never do work in venereal diseases with these type of games.


----------



## MisterBeale

Moonglow said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Beginning January 19th*
> 
> A desperate plea from Ebonhawke confirms that the evolved destroyer threat is spreading. An uneasy alliance with Jormag and their champion, Ryland Steelcatcher, has given you an edge—for now—but until you know the ice dragon’s endgame, it’s impossible to calculate the price you might be paying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how they never do work in venereal diseases with these type of games.
Click to expand...

. . . no,  no 'venereal disease,' but, yea, a parasitic disease that turns you into nasty un-dead.   

The Scarab Plague was an uncontrollable disease that quickly spread to all reaches of Elona between 652 and 656 DR. The disease causes victims to develop scarabs, known as Pestilentix termitroxus, underneath their skin.[1] The bugs then burst from their host's body, causing them to die a horrible death, and carry it on to other people.

It was because of the plague that the first dynasty of Elona, the Primeval Dynasty, fell. Although commonly referred to as a plague, asuran scholars prefer to call it a pestilence instead.[2]






						Scarab Plague - Guild Wars 2 Wiki (GW2W)
					






					wiki.guildwars2.com


----------



## Moonglow

MisterBeale said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Beginning January 19th*
> 
> A desperate plea from Ebonhawke confirms that the evolved destroyer threat is spreading. An uneasy alliance with Jormag and their champion, Ryland Steelcatcher, has given you an edge—for now—but until you know the ice dragon’s endgame, it’s impossible to calculate the price you might be paying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how they never do work in venereal diseases with these type of games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . . . no,  no 'venereal disease,' but, yea, a parasitic disease that turns you into nasty un-dead.
> 
> The Scarab Plague was an uncontrollable disease that quickly spread to all reaches of Elona between 652 and 656 DR. The disease causes victims to develop scarabs, known as Pestilentix termitroxus, underneath their skin.[1] The bugs then burst from their host's body, causing them to die a horrible death, and carry it on to other people.
> 
> It was because of the plague that the first dynasty of Elona, the Primeval Dynasty, fell. Although commonly referred to as a plague, asuran scholars prefer to call it a pestilence instead.[2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarab Plague - Guild Wars 2 Wiki (GW2W)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wiki.guildwars2.com
Click to expand...

I prefer to keep it easy and just rescue the princess with Link.


----------



## MisterBeale

Moonglow said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Beginning January 19th*
> 
> A desperate plea from Ebonhawke confirms that the evolved destroyer threat is spreading. An uneasy alliance with Jormag and their champion, Ryland Steelcatcher, has given you an edge—for now—but until you know the ice dragon’s endgame, it’s impossible to calculate the price you might be paying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how they never do work in venereal diseases with these type of games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . . . no,  no 'venereal disease,' but, yea, a parasitic disease that turns you into nasty un-dead.
> 
> The Scarab Plague was an uncontrollable disease that quickly spread to all reaches of Elona between 652 and 656 DR. The disease causes victims to develop scarabs, known as Pestilentix termitroxus, underneath their skin.[1] The bugs then burst from their host's body, causing them to die a horrible death, and carry it on to other people.
> 
> It was because of the plague that the first dynasty of Elona, the Primeval Dynasty, fell. Although commonly referred to as a plague, asuran scholars prefer to call it a pestilence instead.[2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarab Plague - Guild Wars 2 Wiki (GW2W)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wiki.guildwars2.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer to keep it easy and just rescue the princess with Link.
Click to expand...

cool.

I like them both.

I have to be honest, I like the story, but I like the multiple play modes, and creating my own goals.  That open world feel is something that keeps me coming back, over and over again. . . and chatting with folks over the years, like here on the forum.

I am a bit behind in the story. . . I am pretty sure I won't be able to play the next chapter when it is released, because I am a few chapters behind, I am always busy seeking treasure, or going on my own side quests, or setting my own goals because that virtual world is so big.  It is constantly being added to and expanded.

With a Zelda game, there is that great feeling of accomplishment once you rescue the princess. . . but then that withdraw and let down, because it is over and the game is done.  In this, there is always the next quest. . . and your character can always grow and . . . get more wealthy.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## MisterBeale

release date, due, March 9th, 2021.

*Guild Wars 2 The Icebrood Saga: Champions Chapter 3 Trailer*
•Mar 2, 2021
"The Icebrood Saga’s multichapter finale continues on March 9 with Chapter 3: Balance. Jormag is as deadly and corrupted as their twin, Primordus. There is no peace in this balance–only a terrible push and pull of opposing elemental magics, each laying claim to the unstable territory between them. Something must give, and you can only hope it's something you can bear to lose."


----------



## Dalia

Right now i am playing Farmer Market and i will like it !


----------



## Pogo

jhonebrin said:


> Hi guys..i mostly play these games on my pc..Battlefield 3. Need for speed, tekken 3 and vice city....Tell me guys...which game are you playing on your pc.?



Rarely ever do a game except maybe to unwind before bedtime, and in that case it would be solitaire, Mahjong or Sudoku -- something that requires thought and analysis, never one of those blood lust wankerage games, no interest in that whatsoever.


----------



## Darkwind

Early Release title called "Dyson Sphere Program".

If you have played Factorio before, you'll understand it.

It's pretty fun, but really, it is a time consumer like you'd not believe.  You get lost in the engineering challenge.


----------



## Disir

Right at the moment, Wild West Saga. It's a stupid clicker game.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Playing Ultimate General civil war right now, pretty good game.real time pauseable


----------



## Montrovant

I just got done with Quantum Break.  It's sort of a combination game and tv show.  Has some recognizable actors in it and a few 10 minutes scenes in it that are simply filmed, actors and sets, not CG.  It was a decent game.

I'm switching to the PS4 to play Shadow of the Tomb Raider and Control next.  After that, probably back to PC and maybe I'll finally get around to playing Witcher 3.


----------



## MisterBeale

*Guild Wars 2 The Icebrood Saga: Champions Finale - Judgment*
•Apr 20, 2021


----------



## FA_Q2

MisterBeale said:


> *Guild Wars 2 The Icebrood Saga: Champions Finale - Judgment*
> •Apr 20, 2021


Bah, GW1 was terrible.  Rarely have I been that disappointed before.


----------



## occipitalgullet

I am interested in real time strategy games for PC like Civilization series or Hearts of Iron, some medium difficult, but not too casual.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

occipitalgullet said:


> I am interested in real time strategy games for PC like Civilization series or Hearts of Iron, some medium difficult, but not too casual.


if you like naval battles try Ultimate admiral


----------



## MisterBeale

occipitalgullet said:


> I am interested in real time strategy games for PC like Civilization series or Hearts of Iron, some medium difficult, but not too casual.


Civ is turn based, not RTS.  I have not played Hearts of Iron, but I was told it is by the makers of Gettysburb, which I enjoy, but that is not RTS either.

Age of Empires is generally thought of as the mold. . . 

I have a game that I have not really invested a lot of time in. . . but I have when I have that itch which is considered the latest state of the art in RTS, Total War: Warhammer II.

Other than that, AoE is usually that fall back for me.

The 10 Best Real-Time Strategy PC Games


----------



## MisterBeale

RetiredGySgt said:


> occipitalgullet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am interested in real time strategy games for PC like Civilization series or Hearts of Iron, some medium difficult, but not too casual.
> 
> 
> 
> if you like naval battles try Ultimate admiral
Click to expand...

That looks interesting.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

MisterBeale said:


> occipitalgullet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am interested in real time strategy games for PC like Civilization series or Hearts of Iron, some medium difficult, but not too casual.
> 
> 
> 
> Civ is turn based, not RTS.  I have not played Hearts of Iron, but I was told it is by the makers of Gettysburb, which I enjoy, but that is not RTS either.
> 
> Age of Empires is generally thought of as the mold. . .
> 
> I have a game that I have not really invested a lot of time in. . . but I have when I have that itch which is considered the latest state of the art in RTS, Total War: Warhammer II.
> 
> Other than that, AoE is usually that fall back for me.
> 
> The 10 Best Real-Time Strategy PC Games
Click to expand...

Hearts of Iron is RTS but has a setting for real slow and is pausable.


----------



## MisterBeale

RetiredGySgt said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occipitalgullet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am interested in real time strategy games for PC like Civilization series or Hearts of Iron, some medium difficult, but not too casual.
> 
> 
> 
> Civ is turn based, not RTS.  I have not played Hearts of Iron, but I was told it is by the makers of Gettysburb, which I enjoy, but that is not RTS either.
> 
> Age of Empires is generally thought of as the mold. . .
> 
> I have a game that I have not really invested a lot of time in. . . but I have when I have that itch which is considered the latest state of the art in RTS, Total War: Warhammer II.
> 
> Other than that, AoE is usually that fall back for me.
> 
> The 10 Best Real-Time Strategy PC Games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearts of Iron is RTS but has a setting for real slow and is pausable.
Click to expand...

Yeah.. . if I remember right, Gettysburg was too. . . it was pretty cool, very involved.  Hard to do right.


----------



## FA_Q2

Civ is not an RTS.  That would be a 4x type game. 

There are a LOT of those games out there and most pretty decent.  Particularly civ clones as civ is the current pinnacle of that genera.  That is a fantastic series, one of my favorite series.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Hetindane

Top 5 in no particular order: (leaving out the obvious ones like quake or TF otherwise the list is boring)


dragon's dogma. : Best magic system in any RPG, an open-world RPG with decent combat (literally unheard of), amazing mini-bosses and boss music, different classes with very different playstyles each well thought out to make sure there's something GOOD for everyone (the thing every RPG with classes promises but none ever manage to do). The expansion is a whole other game with another 50+ hours of meaningful gameplay and exploration and really ramps up the challenge.



The surge: Souls-like game with excellent combat, a high skill cap (some mechanics aren't explained in the tutorial but there's mechanics like timing your button presses in sync with the previous hit to use less stamina), different move sets (including character movement in combat) for each weapon. It's the only souls-like game that actually makes good on the otherwise cringy idea of getting good. The mechanics are super consistent so you're never fighting controls or wonky hitboxes or unintuitive parry windows. Mistakes are punished but since it's so consistent you can learn to never make mistakes. The loot system is also brilliant. Knocking pieces off of enemies by targetting limbs to gather crafting recipes and materials for each set and weapon. It allows for a wide variety of sets and weapons while not resulting in RNG or grittiness.



Factorio: Perfect transition from micro to macro, lots to plan and optimize, and good visual feedback and representation of your designs. 


Trackmania (canyon): Deterministic physics, perfect controls allowing for high precision arcade driving, enormous skullcap, perfect frame pacing and low input lag, endless courses to learn thanks to course builder and community aspect of the game.


Hollow knight: Metroidvania perfection. Everything from the combat to art to music to exploration is perfect. I'm curious how they could possibly improve in the sequel.

There's some older stuff I loved like red alert 2, painkiller (stake gun still the most fun weapon in any shooter), cs up to patch 1.5 (1.6 and everything after added random deviation on first shot and ended what made cs gunplay satisfying), tribes, roll cage II but with a few exceptions the controls and mechanics haven't held up that well.

In my free time I like to read blogs and articles on various topics from music and movies to online games on this topic. And I can recommend you one article that I read today visit link How 2021 has influenced the future of the gaming industry | Invest It Wisely. I really liked the article itself, it turned out to be very useful and informative, and how the author presents information, everything is clear and understandable, I learned about new chips and gambling techniques. What other changes await us in the world of gambling and what should be expected from the slot machine manufacturers this year. For those who are interested in technology and gambling, I advise you to read. I am sure you will highlight a lot of new and interesting things for yourself!


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Stryder50

FA_Q2 said:


> Civ is not an RTS.  That would be a 4x type game.
> 
> There are a LOT of those games out there and most pretty decent.  Particularly civ clones as civ is the current pinnacle of that genera.  That is a fantastic series, one of my favorite series.


On a related note ...
Sid Meier and the Meaning of “Civilization”​How one video game tells the story of an industry.








						Sid Meier and the Meaning of “Civilization”
					

How one video game tells the story of an industry.




					www.newyorker.com
				



...
Civ is also one of my favorites, but haven't much time to play games lately.


----------



## Resnic

EverQuest burned up more of my time on a of than anyother one. I'd rate it as my favorite.


----------



## Montrovant

Resnic said:


> EverQuest burned up more of my time on a of than anyother one. I'd rate it as my favorite.


I played EQ for about 7 years.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Montrovant said:


> I played EQ for about 7 years.


Same here then switched to DDO and now play Neverwinter


----------



## Montrovant

RetiredGySgt said:


> Same here then switched to DDO and now play Neverwinter



I went to WoW after EQ.  I stopped playing MMOs after I quit that.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Uncensored2008

MisterBeale said:


> Civ is turn based, not RTS.  I have not played Hearts of Iron, but I was told it is by the makers of Gettysburb, which I enjoy, but that is not RTS either.
> 
> Age of Empires is generally thought of as the mold. . .
> 
> I have a game that I have not really invested a lot of time in. . . but I have when I have that itch which is considered the latest state of the art in RTS, Total War: Warhammer II.
> 
> Other than that, AoE is usually that fall back for me.
> 
> The 10 Best Real-Time Strategy PC Games



Empire Earth was king of them all. Supreme Commander is #2.


----------



## MisterBeale

Uncensored2008 said:


> Empire Earth was king of them all. Supreme Commander is #2.



Totally and completely loved, loved loved EE.  

Raised my kid on that and AOE.

He ended up buying that STEAM version of AOE2.  He complained that they never really made a good RTS game after EE, AOE, and AOE2.  I searched a long time and found Supreme Commander 2 and bought it for him one year for one of his Christmas presents.  He liked it, I think maybe he wasn't into it as much as he could have been, mostly because we had already discovered Company of Heroes.  So, between that and Rise of Nations, the Supreme Commander took back seat till the second and third gen Total War games came out.

I mostly play MMORPG's now, but my kid still favors the RTS, and that is his game, a TOTAL WAR game, that is what all the RTS fans out there go to now, hell, the trailer has over a billion views.  It is probably the top RTS now, with of course, the exception of Starcraft II.


----------



## Uncensored2008

MisterBeale said:


> Totally and completely loved, loved loved EE.
> 
> Raised my kid on that and AOE.
> 
> He ended up buying that STEAM version of AOE2.  He complained that they never really made a good RTS game after EE, AOE, and AOE2.  I searched a long time and found Supreme Commander 2 and bought it for him one year for one of his Christmas presents.  He liked it, I think maybe he wasn't into it as much as he could have been, mostly because we had already discovered Company of Heroes.  So, between that and Rise of Nations, the Supreme Commander took back seat till the second and third gen Total War games came out.
> 
> I mostly play MMORPG's now, but my kid still favors the RTS, and that is his game, a TOTAL WAR game, that is what all the RTS fans out there go to now, hell, the trailer has over a billion views.  It is probably the top RTS now, with of course, the exception of Starcraft II.



That's the thing.

Between the Total War games and CoH the old school RTS's just don't hold up. I admit the Total War games aren't true RTS's - but Shogun II is probably the finest war game ever made.


----------



## MisterBeale

Uncensored2008 said:


> That's the thing.
> 
> Between the Total War games and CoH the old school RTS's just don't hold up. I admit the Total War games aren't true RTS's - but Shogun II is probably the finest war game ever made.


The only probably I had with Shogun II versus the WarHammer, and TBH?  We haven't even tried to see if the WarHammer has solved the issue, the kid has been too busy with college, and I haven't taken the time to learn the WarHammer story and system, but the Shogun II always went out of sync. late game for multiplayer.  That was a always a HUGE disappointment.  I'm just a bit hesitant to put in the time, only to find out they still have a sync issue late game, after throwing in a couple days investment into it.  

None of them could handle multiplayer like AOE1,2 or 3 and the EE series.  Hell, even Rise of Nations and Stronghold did a better job of incorporating multiplayer than the Total War series ever did.

. . . If I remember right, the first CoH didn't even have a multiplayer option.  But, like you say, they weren't even true RTS.  The only ones of that next genre that came close, was the God of War series, and that was stretching it.  At least it handled multi better.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester

Sometimes, very rare cases, I lose.


----------



## Uncensored2008

There still is only one game.


----------



## FA_Q2

And wtf is that.  

Google does not even know?


----------



## Uncensored2008

FA_Q2 said:


> And wtf is that.
> 
> Google does not even know?



It's Ark: Survival Evolved.

Raytraced magnificence in the most addictive and frustrating game of all time.

Honestly, you're better off staying away from it - it's worse than crack.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Uncensored2008 said:


> ... the most addictive and frustrating game of all time.



I still think that title goes to the Dark Souls series. 



WW


----------



## RetiredGySgt

WorldWatcher said:


> I still think that title goes to the Dark Souls series.
> 
> 
> 
> WW


Sorry but playstation games are lame want a real game play on a PC. LOL just kidding, I cant play first person shooters or twitch games cause I am just to damn slow and challenged with the commands


----------



## Uncensored2008

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sorry but playstation games are lame want a real game play on a PC. LOL just kidding, I cant play first person shooters or twitch games cause I am just to damn slow and challenged with the commands



Then crack Ark might be for you. 

It's a survival game. Get killed by dinosaurs, build bases, get killed by dinosaurs, gather resources, get killed by dinosaurs, explore an amazing world, get killed by dinosaurs, tame dinos, , get killed by dinosaurs, advance from stone age to high tech, get killed by dinosaurs, Ride magnificent dinos, get killed by dinosaurs..


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Uncensored2008 said:


> Then crack Ark might be for you.
> 
> It's a survival game. Get killed by dinosaurs, build bases, get killed by dinosaurs, gather resources, get killed by dinosaurs, explore an amazing world, get killed by dinosaurs, tame dinos, , get killed by dinosaurs, advance from stone age to high tech, get killed by dinosaurs, Ride magnificent dinos, get killed by dinosaurs..


Dont have a playstation and it wouldnt work for me anyway, I am bed ridden and play on a laptop. While I have a TV it is at an angle to the bed and hard to watch for long.


----------



## Uncensored2008

RetiredGySgt said:


> Dont have a playstation and it wouldnt work for me anyway, I am bed ridden and play on a laptop. While I have a TV it is at an angle to the bed and hard to watch for long.



It's a PC game.

But not really made for a laptop.


----------



## WorldWatcher

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sorry but playstation games are lame want a real game play on a PC. LOL just kidding, I cant play first person shooters or twitch games cause I am just to damn slow and challenged with the commands



LOL.  I play on a PC.  Played the Dark Souls trilogy in the last year.

One of the reasons I took up gaming again as a geezer gamer (over 60), it to help maintain analytic, memory and eye hand motor skills.  I've got Sekiro on deck after a few rounds of XCOM & XCOM2.

Figure it should keep me busy for the next few months, maybe/hopefully until Elden Ring is fully released and has received it's early patches, then goes on Steam sale at $40.

WW


----------



## FA_Q2

Uncensored2008 said:


> It's Ark: Survival Evolved.
> 
> Raytraced magnificence in the most addictive and frustrating game of all time.
> 
> Honestly, you're better off staying away from it - it's worse than crack.


lol.

Not any worse than the other games in that genre.  I have WAY to many hours in 7 days to die and Empyrion.  Similar type games iirc.


----------



## Montrovant

WorldWatcher said:


> LOL.  I play on a PC.  Played the Dark Souls trilogy in the last year.
> 
> One of the reasons I took up gaming again as a geezer gamer (over 60), it to help maintain analytic, memory and eye hand motor skills.  I've got Sekiro on deck after a few rounds of XCOM & XCOM2.
> 
> Figure it should keep me busy for the next few months, maybe/hopefully until Elden Ring is fully released and has received it's early patches, then goes on Steam sale at $40.
> 
> WW


I loved XCOM. I own 2, but haven’t played it yet. I’ve got something like 200 unplayed pc games, and probably 30-40 Playstation. I just don’t have enough time nowadays. ☹️


----------



## FA_Q2

RetiredGySgt said:


> Dont have a playstation and it wouldnt work for me anyway, I am bed ridden and play on a laptop. While I have a TV it is at an angle to the bed and hard to watch for long.


There really are not any console specific titles anymore.  Almost everything that is on console is on PC.

Games like ark don't play well with consoles anyway - they just cannot keep up with the hardware requirements (and you will have the same problem on laptops unfortunately).  But on low graphics settings, the will run, just not nearly as pretty.

7 Days to Die tried to convert to console.  It was a rather miserable failure.  Unity just requires to much resource to run at that scale.


----------



## FA_Q2

Montrovant said:


> I loved XCOM. I own 2, but haven’t played it yet. I’ve got something like 200 unplayed pc games, and probably 30-40 Playstation. I just don’t have enough time nowadays. ☹️


And yet you keep buying them 

Well, at least I do.  I am in the same situation.  I really need to stop picking up new ones until I get through my backlog.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

FA_Q2 said:


> There really are not any console specific titles anymore.  Almost everything that is on console is on PC.
> 
> Games like ark don't play well with consoles anyway - they just cannot keep up with the hardware requirements (and you will have the same problem on laptops unfortunately).  But on low graphics settings, the will run, just not nearly as pretty.
> 
> 7 Days to Die tried to convert to console.  It was a rather miserable failure.  Unity just requires to much resource to run at that scale.


I use steam and stream from my desktop if the game is on steam I can play it.


----------



## Bleipriester

The bigmouthed dumbfuck lost due to vast idiocy. Lucky dumbfuck though, his ore even got more as he harvested and I got 90 % of the civilian attacks, which both happens randomly or not at all sometimes. Special map. His last attack intended to finish me off but he was very dumb, attacked my northern base although it was my southern that got me the recourses. He got a large majority but wasted so many tanks by trying to attack my cruisers that his attack did not only fail but with almost zero losses for me. I also deployed my units properly so they could make use of the defense advantage, of course. Since he used all his tanks I could launch a decisive counter attack. Already made his southern base useless by disabling his GPS and refineries. He realized his attack did not harm me and surrendered.









Skill-less LIZARD is a big traitor and fucking low life rush and q combo cheater who cannot sustain his team properly. We decided the battle early when I took the lower right corner of the map, thus removing hyper´s main base and building my own there to advance further and harvest more ore in order to be successful. That was the moment the traitor left, leaving our left flank unprotected. In the result, the opponents could establish a toehold north, where we started, while I made slow but steady progress in the south. Serious harm has been done to our northern bases over time (slowly because the south was also contested) and they completely vanished. My large fleet of cruisers prevented them from taking the northern right side though, while I secured the entire south and the ore upper right then regrew there slowly and I could manage to re-establish my base there, making use of the new ore, while that in the south was almost completely depleted. Finally the fortunes of war shifted to our side and the rest is not worth mentioning. play did what he could, but the treason left his airbase unprotected unexpected and we lost air support. Great and hard match that we decided for us in the end due to skill and resilience.


----------



## Montrovant

FA_Q2 said:


> And yet you keep buying them
> 
> Well, at least I do.  I am in the same situation.  I really need to stop picking up new ones until I get through my backlog.


I don’t buy too many anymore. But I keep getting free games (Epic Games is awesome for that) and I have a PSPlus subscription for more games there.

I just started Control. I also bought Borderlands 3 for $5 and plan to play that next.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> The bigmouthed dumbfuck lost due to vast idiocy. Lucky dumbfuck though, his ore even got more as he harvested and I got 90 % of the civilian attacks, which both happens randomly or not at all sometimes. Special map. His last attack intended to finish me off but he was very dumb, attacked my northern base although it was my southern that got me the recourses. He got a large majority but wasted so many tanks by trying to attack my cruisers that his attack did not only fail but with almost zero losses for me. I also deployed my units properly so they could make use of the defense advantage, of course. Since he used all his tanks I could launch a decisive counter attack. Already made his southern base useless by disabling his GPS and refineries. He realized his attack did not harm me and surrendered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skill-less LIZARD is a big traitor and fucking low life rush and q combo cheater who cannot sustain his team properly. We decided the battle early when I took the lower right corner of the map, thus removing hyper´s main base and building my own there to advance further and harvest more ore in order to be successful. That was the moment the traitor left, leaving our left flank unprotected. In the result, the opponents could establish a toehold north, where we started, while I made slow but steady progress in the south. Serious harm has been done to our northern bases over time (slowly because the south was also contested) and they completely vanished. My large fleet of cruisers prevented them from taking the northern right side though, while I secured the entire south and the ore upper right then regrew there slowly and I could manage to re-establish my base there, making use of the new ore, while that in the south was almost completely depleted. Finally the fortunes of war shifted to our side and the rest is not worth mentioning. play did what he could, but the treason left his airbase unprotected unexpected and we lost air support. Great and hard match that we decided for us in the end due to skill and resilience.



So, you play games to relax then?


----------



## FA_Q2

Montrovant said:


> I don’t buy too many anymore. But I keep getting free games (Epic Games is awesome for that) and I have a PSPlus subscription for more games there.
> 
> I just started Control. I also bought Borderlands 3 for $5 and plan to play that next.


$5 bucks, that's really cheap.  Thinking about picking it up on steam as it is on sale for 12 atm.  Where did you get it for 5?  AFAIK, it is not even on Epic Games.

Control is another one I have been eyeballing.  Looks pretty neat with a unique idea.  Going through cyberpunk atm, and possibly going to try Star Citizen as that is F2P for the next 5 days and see if that is a worthwhile time investment.

Cyberpunk gets a LOT of hate but I have found it pretty good so far.


----------



## FA_Q2

Uncensored2008 said:


> So, you play games to relax then?


LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008

FA_Q2 said:


> $5 bucks, that's really cheap.  Thinking about picking it up on steam as it is on sale for 12 atm.  Where did you get it for 5?  AFAIK, it is not even on Epic Games.
> 
> Control is another one I have been eyeballing.  Looks pretty neat with a unique idea.  Going through cyberpunk atm, and possibly going to try Star Citizen as that is F2P for the next 5 days and see if that is a worthwhile time investment.
> 
> Cyberpunk gets a LOT of hate but I have found it pretty good so far.



Control is a fun game. A little repetitive in game play but superb writing.


----------



## FA_Q2

Uncensored2008 said:


> Control is a fun game. A little repetitive in game play but superb writing.


Story matters a LOT.  If the writing is good, I can forgive some repetitive gameplay.

I like the FF series, almost all of them, and repetitive is where those games live


----------



## Montrovant

FA_Q2 said:


> $5 bucks, that's really cheap.  Thinking about picking it up on steam as it is on sale for 12 atm.  Where did you get it for 5?  AFAIK, it is not even on Epic Games.
> 
> Control is another one I have been eyeballing.  Looks pretty neat with a unique idea.  Going through cyberpunk atm, and possibly going to try Star Citizen as that is F2P for the next 5 days and see if that is a worthwhile time investment.
> 
> Cyberpunk gets a LOT of hate but I have found it pretty good so far.


I actually think I got it on Epic. They had a deal where you got $10 off any game of $15 or more, and BL3 was $15.


----------



## WorldWatcher

FA_Q2 said:


> Cyberpunk gets a LOT of hate but I have found it pretty good so far.



I finished it over Christmas, and I agree I thought it was pretty good.  I attribute part of the positive experience to waiting for the release bugs to get worked out.

My only problem was I found that as a straight male being trapped in a females body that the romance options where - ah - let's say interesting and a little disconcerting.  So if you are a straight male in a female body and you end up romancing women, does that mean you are a straight male lesbian?

[Panam - you know not what you missed.]

WW


----------



## FA_Q2

WorldWatcher said:


> I finished it over Christmas, and I agree I thought it was pretty good.  I attribute part of the positive experience to waiting for the release bugs to get worked out.
> 
> My only problem was I found that as a straight male being trapped in a females body that the romance options where - ah - let's say interesting and a little disconcerting.  So if you are a straight male in a female body and you end up romancing women, does that mean you are a straight male lesbian?
> 
> [Panam - you know not what you missed.]
> 
> WW


I do think that is where the continued hate comes from.  I also waited until all those bugs were worked out and that is why I am playing now and not when it came out.

The common complaint now is that there are entire systems unfinished but I do not see that.  So far my only issue is that I can effectively complete every single encounter with no challenge with one of the power weapons, since you can both see and shoot through walls it seems that you can beat everything without ever being exposed.

I simply do not use the power so it does not break the game.  However, most of the open world games are like that, there are always a few things that can be grossly exploited.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> So, you play games to relax then?


If you play against good players like southern (he is a retired US soldier) or hyper, that is actually pure stress. I like that.


----------



## Brick Gold

My topic was deleted so I will post it here.  Top 3 games I play to pass my time are Asteroids, Tetris and Paper.io.


----------



## Brick Gold

I played a lot of RPGs growing up and quit playing games altogether pretty much all of my adult life past around 22-23 years old, the last games being Metroid on gamecube, Soul Calibur 2 on playstation and Zelda windwaker.  Then about two years ago I bought Disgaea 5 on PC and had a great time with it but time consumption was fairly high so I quit playing before completing it although I beat the regular story mode.  Very long cartoon scenes, almost like playing a game with a long comic book interspersed.  Awesome game.  Now I only play simple short play games and not often.


----------



## MisterBeale

“The Godfather of Gaming”​Sid Meier Interview | An Exclusive Conversation​


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

I love BookWorm, Puzzle Express, Bejeweled, and Chuzzle.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Darkwind

Speaking of crack...








Play Dyson Sphere Program.  You can get it on Steam.

Great visuals, will keep the engineer in your head happy for weeks and months.


----------

